# Hunter x Hunter



## Tazmo (Nov 18, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Xell (Nov 18, 2012)

Fujita said:


> All it serves is to make absolutely certain that Hunter x Hunter wins this contest of quality that's apparently going on here between HxH and One Piece. It seems like using One Piece as an example of something being handled better than in HxH is immediately perceived as some kind of statement about One Piece being better than HxH and is then pounced on.



I think the reason for this is because of the reputation One Piece fans have built up for themselves over the years.

I actually pretty much agree with you and Zengetto. I just wanted to bring up the Pell thing. Perhaps using One Piece as an example of 'consequences in death' isn't the best example. We have Ace, but who else? Oda used to receive a lot of flack for seemingly only killing off characters in flashbacks.


----------



## Xell (Nov 18, 2012)

Oh lord.. That caught me off guard..


----------



## Shozan (Nov 18, 2012)

so... we're aiming for a late Dec - early Jan return?


----------



## Fujita (Nov 18, 2012)

Xell said:


> I think the reason for this is because of the reputation One Piece fans have built up for themselves over the years.
> 
> I actually pretty much agree with you and Zengetto. I just wanted to bring up the Pell thing. Perhaps using One Piece as an example of 'consequences in death' isn't the best example. We have Ace, but who else? Oda used to receive a lot of flack for seemingly only killing off characters in flashbacks.



The first bit is sadly all too true  

And I honestly agree with Oda's treatment of death overall not being better than Togashi's, I just feel that people are a little trigger-happy about turning a simple example into HxH vs One Piece.



Shozan said:


> so... we're aiming for a late Dec - early Jan return?



Isn't the movie supposed to come out in January?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 18, 2012)

Xell said:


> I actually pretty much agree with you and Zengetto. I just wanted to bring up the Pell thing. Perhaps using One Piece as an example of 'consequences in death' isn't the best example. We have Ace, but who else? Oda used to receive a lot of flack for seemingly only killing off characters in flashbacks.



Oi Oi, Ace's death was a good example of how to handle a character death. However Oda usually handles character death has nothing to do with that one example. That's like saying that the Mona Lisa can't be considered art because it was put next to a contemporary piece. Not the best analogy, but you get what I mean?

And as for One Piece and Hunter x Hunter, they're both good in too many different ways for me to say which is definitely better. Right now I think Hunter x Hunter is better by a hair, but that could easily change. Regardless, they're both part of my personal Holy Shonen Trinity (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure is the third).


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 18, 2012)

wanted to see if there are some news when the hiatus will end, see 5 pages of one piece discussion, like the mature discussion 

So, the bets are on dec/jan with hxh being back from hiatus?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 18, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> wanted to see if there are some news when the hiatus will end, see 5 pages of one piece discussion, like the mature discussion
> 
> So, the bets are on dec/jan with hxh being back from hiatus?



That is correct.


----------



## Higuain (Nov 19, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> wanted to see if there are some news when the hiatus will end, see 5 pages of one piece discussion, like the mature discussion
> 
> So, the bets are on dec/jan with hxh being back from hiatus?


Yes.
I hope Togashi will stop going out for hiatus every half a year.
And, I hope when he will, he will give some other mangake to draw the manga.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Nov 19, 2012)

What's a rough estimate on how long ago the Ryodan was formed with the original 7?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

Saitou Hajime said:


> What's a rough estimate on how long ago the Ryodan was formed with the original 7?



Well we've seen in the 2011 anime a scene (can't remember if it was in the manga) with Chrollo as a kid (which I'm assuming was around the age he started it up which is why they showed the scene) and the majority of the Ryodan also grew up there and Chrollo is 26 and he looked like maybe 6 or 7? So the Ryodan has been around for maybe 20 years or so?.


----------



## urca (Nov 19, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Well we've seen in the 2011 anime a scene (can't remember if it was in the manga) with Chrollo as a kid (which I'm assuming was around the age he started it up which is why they showed the scene) and the majority of the Ryodan also grew up there and Chrollo is 26 and he looked like maybe 6 or 7? So the Ryodan has been around for maybe 20 years or so?.



I think it was in the manga.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 19, 2012)

Saitou Hajime said:


> What's a rough estimate on how long ago the Ryodan was formed with the original 7?



a really good and pretty reliable japanese hxh website said that danchou founded the ryodan at age 13, which is 13 years before the manga's york shin arc.\

don't know his source


----------



## Zeno (Nov 19, 2012)

That explains a lot. Some fuck ups thought I was making a statement about OP vs HxH, but in reality I was just using this one example, and people pounced. I'm happy the PC did shut the fuck up about it when he realized he was being a jackass.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> That explains a lot. Some fuck ups thought I was making a statement about OP vs HxH, but in reality I was just using this one example, and people pounced. I'm happy the PC did shut the fuck up about it when he realized he was being a jackass.



Let's not start this again by namecalling.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 19, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Well we've seen in the 2011 anime a scene *(can't remember if it was in the manga)* with Chrollo as a kid (which I'm assuming was around the age he started it up which is why they showed the scene) and the majority of the Ryodan also grew up there and Chrollo is 26 and he looked like maybe 6 or 7? So the Ryodan has been around for maybe 20 years or so?.



I think it was, it appeared in the OVA too


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 19, 2012)

This thread is active again, let's bitch about a subsection  

Off-topic: @Ace death, I actually was laughing, wasn't really happy like I was with 3rd hokage death, but Oda was trying too hard to make it sad with Luffy's...whatever that was...but gotta give it to him for making it a simple death like that and not giving an important character a very redundant jesus-christ-like death like in Naruto lately. 
Not that I hate characters when I enjoy their deaths 


@Kaito's death, I agree that his death didn't have much of an impart "after all" because, well, it wasn't a death. But as one mentioned in another forum, his death was relevant to the whole theme of reincarnation among ants. But I really don't get this "slot" ability that revived him, Togashi was probably trying to overcomplicate it but actually made it ass-pulley, since him being an ant made perfect sense and was enough to explain.


The one true fuck-up and imo the only one so far, that I think needs to be addressed ASAP is alluka's commands. Just a nod at it being the opposite of wish-granting is fine :/

Edit: This thread isn't that active after all, screw you guys, i'm goin home


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Nov 19, 2012)

Can anyone bypass the conditions for going to the dark continent, or is it a general barrier imposed by the world itself that goes beyond the V5 and their own efforts to separate the known world from the outside?


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks to zeromcd


> Jump Issue #01 Information
> *Cover: Hunter x Hunter*
> Lead CP: Toriko
> Center Colour: Shokugeki no Soma, PSI Kusuo Saiki, *Hunter x Hunter Kurapika Oneshot (Part1, 29pg.)*
> ...



It is a two-part one shot. I guess, Tied to movie, based on the name Togashi sensei made years ago.

When is the actual manga coming.....I hope that will be in issue after that.


----------



## Meridian (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome news, thanks for bringing it. Can only hope the manga gets going soon after.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 20, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Jump Issue #01 Information
> Cover: Hunter x Hunter
> Lead CP: Toriko
> Center Colour: Shokugeki no Soma, PSI Kusuo Saiki, Hunter x Hunter Kurapika Oneshot (Part1, 29pg.)
> ...



issue 1 is out dec 3 in japan

which means we can get scans as early as november 28




edit: so the movie will at least be partly canon. maybe even omokage will be canon


----------



## Selva (Nov 20, 2012)

tkROUT said:


> Thanks to zeromcd
> 
> 
> It is a two-part one shot. I guess, Tied to movie, based on the name Togashi sensei made years ago.
> ...


Who's writing that one-shot?


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 20, 2012)

Wait so the issue will only have the one shot?
Goodness I could use some good manga, everything in WSJ atm is shit, even the new stuff (cough hungry joker cough)


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 20, 2012)

As expected. Great news.


----------



## Lucciola (Nov 20, 2012)

Mikisi said:


> TATARATARA
> 
> In next two weeks in WSJ will be published one-shot of Kurapika past.
> Togashi start drawing again - good news. End of hiatus coming soon i think.
> ...


Got this from the anime thread.


----------



## ZE (Nov 20, 2012)

So it's true, thank good. But I wonder if these two chapters of Kurapika's past are gonna be part of the next volume, or if they're gonna be sold along with the movie tickets like it happened with OP's last movie...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 20, 2012)

Kewl's post:


> It mentions in that ad that this is indeed the story Togashi wrote 10 years ago that never got made, and is the basis for the movie. The characters in there are the Kurta clan, and it basically gives Kurapika's origin story. It'll appear in two issues for a total of 63 pages. It's called the "Kurapika Memory Arc" (クラピカ追憶編). Doesn't mention anything about the series restarting.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it's about time HxH got a crossover... maybe with Jojo or Naruto  since we're doing one-shots


----------



## Zeno (Nov 20, 2012)

Naruto? Why cross with shit? Should cross with Toriko or OP.
Anyway, what's the big news about.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 20, 2012)

Because Naruto and Togashi are friends or some shit and they have some similarities that could be the center of the one-shot. And out of these 3 you mentioned Toriko would be the shit one. And Naruto/OP are on the same level so no need to insult either. 


But Jojo + HxH would be perfection Dio and Hisoka


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Naruto? Why cross with shit? Should cross with Toriko or OP.



B.. But Toriko and OP are shit too.. 

I can't tell if you're joking or not.


----------



## Higuain (Nov 20, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Because Naruto and Togashi are friends or some shit and they have some similarities that could be the center of the one-shot. And out of these 3 you mentioned Toriko would be the shit one. *And Naruto/OP are on the same level* so no need to insult either.
> 
> 
> But Jojo + HxH would be perfection Dio and Hisoka


Bu..bu..but......


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 20, 2012)

ITT: People who have never read One Piece


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2012)

ITT: Baseless assumptions.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 20, 2012)

Togashi drawing HxH again is certainly good news even if it's not for the main series.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 20, 2012)

Holy shit stop with the One Piece shit.

Anyway, I heard that the manga was supposed to continue after the Kurapika gaiden...but apparently not.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 20, 2012)

wtf is ITT


@Higuain no buts!


----------



## Fujita (Nov 21, 2012)

As lovely as it'll be to get some story on Kurapika... I'd also rather love the series to come out of this hiatus. Bleh.

Well... I'll just stay positive and look forward to the Kurapika stuff. Something I've wanted to see ever since his character was introduced, really.



x5exotic said:


> wtf is ITT



ITT: You are here.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 21, 2012)

Xell said:


> B.. But Toriko and OP are shit too..
> 
> I can't tell if you're joking or not.



Lolwut? Why are HxH fans so hateful of other quality mangas?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 21, 2012)

shingeki no kyojin


----------



## Selva (Nov 21, 2012)

Why not just draw the manga instead of a one shot? Dammit Togashi


----------



## urca (Nov 21, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Lolwut? Why are HxH fans so hateful of other quality mangas?



Personally, while HxH's my fav manga of all time, I think OP's quite good, Togashi can make characters really interesting even with the big number of characters.:33
Edit: Did I just say Togashi?I meant Oda, but both are very good...xD.


----------



## Lucciola (Nov 21, 2012)

It's the first movie for his manga. He probably wants to advertise it.

I'd have preferred him to continue with Pariston's story the main story too. .


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 21, 2012)

kurta flashback. MY BODY AIN'T READY! I've been waiting for this for yeeears!

Only back for 2 chapters? Togashi needs to do more frequent chapters if he doesn't want his anime catching up to his manga in a year.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 21, 2012)

I like HxH, but it will never be one of my favorites until Togashi treats it better, it has potential to be my favorite, probably never will though.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 21, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> But Jojo + HxH would be perfection Dio and Hisoka



I think you mean Hisoka and the Pillarmen


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 21, 2012)

Wait, the first part of the HXH kurapika chapter has been released right? Where is the translation or the RAW?


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 21, 2012)

The most important question: Will these 2 parts of the one-shots count as parts of the togashi usual release of 10-20-30 chapters? If so then we'd only get 8/18/28 canon chapters...faaak


@Endless don't know him, sounds like a digimon name  but Jojo hasn't disappointed so far so


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 21, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> I like HxH, but it will never be one of my favorites until Togashi treats it better, it has potential to be my favorite, probably never will though.



How is he not trating it better? Maybe he's mistreating the fans...and WSJ with the crappy weekly releases, but the quality of HxH has never been better. And personally the wait for me is nothing. Compared to other shows (not necessarily anime/manga) 

Look at WSJ now, Mediocre at best, and that's when we're lucky. The new mangas are uninspired boring, thank god they're actually getting canceled though >.>

If only Shingeki no Kyojin would be weekly then manga would be perfect 
Dat Ryner


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 21, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> @Endless don't know him, sounds like a digimon name  but Jojo hasn't disappointed so far so



It's Pillar*men*, not Pillar*mon*. And it's not one person, but a group of 4. Anyway, you should be seeing them in about 6 weeks if you keep watching the anime, then you'll get what I mean.


----------



## Fate115 (Nov 21, 2012)

So basically Togashi is coming back to draw but only 2 chaps of a characters back story?

And once again my wait for the main story continues....


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Nov 21, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Lolwut? Why are HxH fans so hateful of other quality mangas?



Because they think Hiatus x Hiatus is da best.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 21, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Because they think Hiatus x Hiatus is da best.



Big talk for someone who constantly bashes HxH on unrelated threads AND wanks OP -also on unrelated threads occasionally- and thinks Oda is god 

@Zangetto, it's the other way around, and it's because HxH is an _actual_ quality manga  and this isn't exclusive to the case here


Back to @Hakan, no HxH isn't "da best"  
We just think it's that good.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 21, 2012)

Wait, so he's just gonna do two chapters then fuck off again and play Monster Hunter or whatever?


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 21, 2012)

Dragon Quest Online

Lvl 70 Paladin knight


----------



## Zeno (Nov 21, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> @Zangetto, it's the other way around, and it's because HxH is an _actual_ quality manga  and this isn't exclusive to the case here



I don't want to delve further into subjectivity, but some posters here are overly hostile towards other Shonens.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 21, 2012)

Raawwwwwrr


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 21, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> I don't want to delve further into subjectivity, but some posters here are overly hostile towards other Shonens.





Zengetto said:


> Naruto? Why cross with shit?


**


----------



## hough (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Zeno (Nov 21, 2012)

You misunderstand, I say that jokingly. Though it isn't of high quality, I'm not aggressive towards people that like it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Because they think Hiatus x Hiatus is da best.



who let this dumbfuck in?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 22, 2012)

So, when is the first Kurapika chapter ready online?


----------



## dream (Nov 22, 2012)

Fate115 said:


> So basically Togashi is coming back to draw but only 2 chaps of a characters back story?
> 
> And once again my wait for the main story continues....



That's disappointing, I really want to see the main story.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 22, 2012)

If we only get one-shot and another hiatus then

Togashi > Kubo in trolling


----------



## Selva (Nov 22, 2012)

^ that's how it looks like right now  unless he's planning to come back in a month based on our assumptions that he always comes back when the new volumes are released...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 24, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> So, when is the first Kurapika chapter ready online?





chikkychappy said:


> issue 1 is out dec 3 in japan
> 
> which means we can get scans as early as november 28
> 
> ...



So will have something to talk about next week...


I sorta don't want this whole scenario to be canon if it requires retconning


----------



## Zeno (Nov 24, 2012)

Where can I read these filler chapters?


----------



## Fran (Nov 24, 2012)

this kurapika flashback sounds good. 
ryodan on rape mode


----------



## Stannis (Nov 24, 2012)

Kurapica flashback  sounds interesting 

I think I'll read it when it comes out although I haven't finished the ants arc yet


----------



## DarkSoulZ (Nov 25, 2012)

boshi said:


> I think I'll read it when it comes out although I haven't finished the ants arc yet


You should continue, the second part of the Kimera Ants arc is amazing.
Dat Netero


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 25, 2012)

Fran said:


> this kurapika flashback sounds good.
> ryodan on rape mode



I really want to see what the Kurta clan is like. It's unlikely that they're all Nen users, but that seems to be one of the few possibilites: after all, why else would Uvogin say they were strong?


----------



## Zeno (Nov 25, 2012)

Speaking of Uvo, I noticed something unique about HxH. The antagonists don't necessarily get stronger with each passing arc. I mean, it was only until revived Meruem showed up that Uvo, a guy that was killed much earlier in the series, had the most destructive output. Pretty interesting.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, I've never read HXH and just tried a bit of it(up to the end of the hunter exam). When does it get good? Is Gon really the main character? Everyone else around him seems more interesting/emphasized.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 25, 2012)

I can't believe you didn't like the hunter exam. That part was awesome. If the manga hasn't interested you yet, I think you should drop it. That's my advice. By the time the hunter exam arc was over I was already in the love with the series.


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

So then the hunter exam is the best arc in this manga?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 25, 2012)

No, try to read more, one of the favorite arcs starts around chapter 64 and ends in 119. Try to in least read a good portion of that storyline, if you still don't like it then it's not for you. Gon get more interesting with time.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 25, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Speaking of Uvo, I noticed something unique about HxH. The antagonists don't necessarily get stronger with each passing arc. I mean, it was only until revived Meruem showed up that Uvo, a guy that was killed much earlier in the series, had the most destructive output. Pretty interesting.



Yeah, Hunter x Hunter does a lot of things that no other mangas do. I really appreciate all of the details and consistencies it puts in to make the manga seem more realistic and complex. Just to name a few examples (spoiler alert, new readers)  :
*Spoiler*: __ 





1: He made the main antagonist of the Greed Island arc a total nobody. Even after the reveal, he still looks like someone you would see as a background character. It gets better when you realize that almost any of the background characters also look well designed enough that they could be important to the plot.

2: All of the conflicting agendas in the Chimera Ant arc. Of the Chimera ants we see, almost none are one note. Most of them have their own personalities and agendas. Even the Royal Guard, who are unquestioningly Loyal to the king, are well defined characters, and each handle situations and strive to serve Meryem with different methods. In most Shonen (even most of my favorites) the villains are mainly just placeholders for the heroes to fight, and are all part of a unified group that follow a sole agenda. Seeing Togashi mold characters who aren't even human into the most human antagonists I've ever seen is simply awesome.

3: Defiance of expectations: Togashi is really good at throwing curve balls. Four main characters are introduced: because their goals don't coincide they quickly split up after the hunter exam. Kastro says he'll fight Killua in the arena: he gets killed off. Despite being the main character, Gon never even faces down a Ryodan member in a straight up fight. Gon and Killua must defeat two enemies to rejoin the Ant Invasion; one is so straightforward that he challenges the duo in public, then decides to train them, while the other is so timid that he never attacks the pair until the end. Knovu, having been built up as extremely powerful, is mentally destroyed by the mere presence of the Royal Guard's aura. Kaito can't be healed by Nefelpitou. Gon's shonen power up, instead of taking him to new levels, leaves him a feeble corpse. I could go on and on. The story is so unpredictable, well crafted, subversive, natural...and so on.






Zengetto said:


> I can't believe you didn't like the hunter exam. That part was awesome. If the manga hasn't interested you yet, I think you should drop it. That's my advice. By the time the hunter exam arc was over I was already in the love with the series.



To each his own. I personally think the Hunter Arc is the worst part of the series.



hellosquared said:


> So then the hunter exam is the best arc in this manga?



Not. Even. Close.



Powerful Lord said:


> No, try to read more, one of the favorite arcs starts around chapter 64 and ends in 119. Try to in least read a good portion of that storyline, if you still don't like it then it's not for you. Gon get more interesting with time.



I'm with you on this one. The first couple arcs aren't bad, but they pale in comparison to the one you're referring to. I was sort of bored by the first two arcs, so I stopped reading before the start of the one you're referring to. Once I picked it up later on, I could hardly believe the drastic increase in quality.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 25, 2012)

I do like the Bomber guy very much. One of my favorite antagonists.



EndlessStrategyGames said:


> To each his own. I personally think the Hunter Arc is the worst part of the series.



I think so too, but I still loved it. I just loved the rest even more.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Hi, I've never read HXH and just tried a bit of it(up to the end of the hunter exam). When does it get good? Is Gon really the main character? Everyone else around him seems more interesting/emphasized.



Yea he doesn't get random power ups...actually power isn't his thing as he's  a punching bag compared to Top-Tiers so everyone around him is just more interesting.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> Hi, I've never read HXH and just tried a bit of it(up to the end of the hunter exam). When does it get good? Is Gon really the main character? Everyone else around him seems more interesting/emphasized.



When you say end of the hunter exam what do you mean


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> When you say end of the hunter exam what do you mean



I think they started going into the tower.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 25, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Yea he doesn't get random power ups...actually power isn't his thing as he's  a punching bag compared to Top-Tiers so everyone around him is just more interesting.



You could say the same about many protagonists. They don't all start out super strong. That doesn't mean they aren't interesting. Gon is a deceptively simple character: he's not hiding anything, but at the same time there's so much going on below the surface.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 25, 2012)

^Except Gon acts like a brat a lot of times. Like when he fought Hanzo.


Tower? What tower?


----------



## urca (Nov 25, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> ^Except Gon acts like a brat a lot of times. Like when he fought Hanzo.
> 
> 
> Tower? What tower?



Is it necessarily being a brat?I beg to differ, my friend.
It's more determination to follow his father's footsteps than it is being a brat, another thing that I should point at, the fact that Gon didn't give up is because of what happened with Hisoka, it was the first time we've seen Gon cry, so if he gave up, he would've confirmed his weaknesses :33.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 25, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> ^Except Gon acts like a brat a lot of times. Like when he fought Hanzo.



I fail to see your point. He's not a brat for the heck of it, he just has a very determined nature and is put in situations where it's disadvantageous to back down. It doesn't contradict his depth of character. Are you saying that it makes him uninteresting? I disagree. Perhaps it's a common trait in shonen manga, but even then there's more to it than that.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> So then the hunter exam is the best arc in this manga?



Not even close, just keep reading is all i can say without spoiling everything.



Zengetto said:


> I do like the Bomber guy very much. One of my favorite antagonists.
> 
> 
> 
> I think so too, but I still loved it. I just loved the rest even more.



Oh yeah Genthru was the shit. His whole scheme on GI had me entertained the entire way. Really loved his fight with Gon too.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 25, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> I fail to see your point. He's not a brat for the heck of it, he just has a very determined nature and is put in situations where it's disadvantageous to back down. It doesn't contradict his depth of character. Are you saying that it makes him uninteresting? I disagree. Perhaps it's a common trait in shonen manga, but even then there's more to it than that.



I meant specifically the part where he suggested a different competition so he had a chance to win.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> So then the hunter exam is the best arc in this manga?



NO NO NO! DON'T LISTEN TO HIM! The Hunter Exam while good is commonly believed to be one of the weaker arcs of the series, but the thing is this series is kind of similar to JoJo in the each arc is almost it's own series by itself by how it changes setting and almost genre with each different arc. And while Gon is the main character (and changes a lot as the series goes on) almost every side character has their chance to shine in the spotlight.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 25, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I think they started going into the tower.



Your about 50 chapters away fro the best arc then


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Your about 50 chapters away fro the best arc then



I'm pretty sure you meant 150 chapters away from the best arc.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 25, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I'm pretty sure you meant 150 chapters away from the best arc.



Not everybody shares your views, you can see the general consensus of the story arcs here:

Even though there some votes for an arc that only has 1 chapter


----------



## Zeno (Nov 25, 2012)

My personal favorites were the "Greed Island" arc and the "Chimera Ant" arc. The last two "arcs" were pretty bad though, IMO.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 25, 2012)

My favorite is the Chimera Ant arc, but York New and Greed Island trail closely behind. They're all very good, but often for different reasons. That said, there are a ton of things Togashi does right throughout.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 25, 2012)

York New. I might never get tired of that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Not everybody shares your views, you can see the general consensus of the story arcs here:
> 
> Even though there some votes for an arc that only has 1 chapter



I was making a sarcastic little jab kid.

But even still, the Chimera Ant arc is the best arc in the series. And probably the only reason the York Shin arc is so far most people have seen as it was adapted in the old anime and there are a lot of people who don't read the manga, or people who haven't read the Chimera Ant arc over and had to read it through the hiatuses.


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2012)

Nensense.. Buddy.. You need to realize your opinion isn't fact. 

Some people don't think the Chimera Ant arc is the best in the series.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2012)

Xell said:


> Nensense.. Buddy.. You need to realize your opinion isn't fact.
> 
> Some people don't think the Chimera Ant arc is the best in the series.



Well they are wrong and it's simple as that. I mean they can have that opinion and I won't stop them from having it, but the Chimera Ant arc is objectively the best in terms of execution, storytelling, emotional impact, characters, character development, pacing, and just everything. I have a literature degree. I mean all of the arcs are good but from a technical level the Chimera Ant arc is objectively the best.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 25, 2012)

You're an idiot.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 25, 2012)

Hunter Exam arc is a development arc. So no, it's not the best arc from the series.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 25, 2012)

My favorite arc was Soul Society

When's the one-shit coming out? Guuurrrd


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 25, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> You're an idiot.



Agreed.

York shin - Greed island is the best


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> You're an idiot.



The irony...


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 25, 2012)

Nensense said:


> The irony...


No, not really.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 25, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Well they are wrong and it's simple as that. I mean they can have that opinion and I won't stop them from having it, but the Chimera Ant arc is objectively the best in terms of execution, storytelling, emotional impact, characters, character development, pacing, and just everything. I have a literature degree. I mean all of the arcs are good but from a technical level the Chimera Ant arc is objectively the best.



A story can never be "objectively" better than any other. It all comes down to opinion.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 25, 2012)

EndlessStrategyGames said:


> A story can never be "objectively" better than any other. It all comes down to opinion.



So in that case if somebody think Twilight is better than let's say Pulp Fiction are they not incredibly wrong?


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2012)

Nensense said:


> So in that case if somebody think Twilight is better than let's say Pulp Fiction are they not incredibly wrong?



They aren't wrong. You can't be "wrong" about personal taste like that.

I would question things that went into the person's opinion... like how old they are, etc. I think there is such a thing as an opinion that is more "educated" than another opinion but that need not be the case when we are talking about the Chimera Ant arc. All a person needs to not think Chimera Ant arc was the best is an intense dislike for way too many exposition bubbles and respect for the concept of "show don't tell".


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm a bit confused on some of the details of how Knov's ability works. If a room can have multiple entrances how is it decided which of them the exit connects to?

Ex: Say you create two portals to room A, one while in Boston and the other while in LA. When you get into room A and try to go out the exit, how do you know whether you end up either by the Boston or LA entrances?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 26, 2012)

> Knov is a conjurer with a teleportation ability called Hide and Seek. By touching a flat surface, like a wall or the ground, Knov can set and open a portal leading to an artificial Nen dimension—a four level mansion containing twenty-one rooms of various sizes. Each portal is linked to a specific room, with the maximum number of entrances being dependent on the size of the room , with each room being completely separate from the other rooms. Normally each entrance can only lead back to the portal Knov created for it, however, Knov can use a master key to connect any room exit to any previously set portal. When not in active use by Knov, the portals are closed and impossible to detect.



there you go


----------



## Zeno (Nov 26, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Hunter Exam arc is a development arc. So no, it's not the best arc from the series.



But I still loved it. Funny how nobody around here shares my thoughts.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Nov 26, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> there you go



Yeah, I've already read through that, hence the questions.


----------



## Xell (Nov 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> But I still loved it. Funny how nobody around here shares my thoughts.



I loved it too. Not sure why it gets so much hate.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 26, 2012)

Saitou Hajime said:


> Yeah, I've already read through that, hence the questions.



your premise is false since you can't (to my knowledge) create two portals that lead to the same room


----------



## Zeno (Nov 26, 2012)

Knov's ability is indeed confusing as all hell.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Nov 26, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> your premise is false since you can't (to my knowledge) create two portals that lead to the same room



I thought a room can have multiple entrances, or am I confusing them with portals?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 26, 2012)

ah now I'm confused too. my guess is that the entrance and exit is one and same, number of portals = number of entrances/exits. each entrance/exit can only lead to the portal created for it but only knov can go from entrance/exit A to portal B.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> But I still loved it. Funny how nobody around here shares my thoughts.





Xell said:


> I loved it too. Not sure why it gets so much hate.



Because it doesn't look as good to the stuff that came afterwards, the series doesn't show it's true flare until the introduction of Nen and doesn't reach it's peak in thematics and storytelling until Yorkshin when you look back at the Hunter exam arc you sorta wonder how much the series has progressed from it's roots when it seemed to be yet another generic shounen. I admit that I'm a bit baffled by the hate as well since it's far from bad, maybe a bit slow but not bad in the slightest.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, I think I sort of got it. There are multiple possible entrances/portals, but only one exit. The portal used for entry is connected to the door used to exit, in kind of a loop.

Ex: Room A has portals for NY and LA, respectively. If Knov enters Room A through the NY portal, then going through the exit door would only put him back in NY. This is unless he uses the master key, in which case he can connect the exit to the LA portal.


----------



## Salce (Nov 26, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Because it doesn't look as good to the stuff that came afterwards, the series doesn't show it's true flare until the introduction of Nen and doesn't reach it's peak in thematics and storytelling until Yorkshin when you look back at the Hunter exam arc you sorta wonder how much the series has progressed from it's roots when it seemed to be yet another generic shounen. I admit that I'm a bit baffled by the hate as well since it's far from bad, maybe a bit slow but not bad in the slightest.


To me it never seemed like a generic shounen.

Since the first chapter I had a weird feeling, like "this is a generic premise, but there is something strange on it". Actually that was what stopped me from reading it for a long time. I had only read Naruto and Bleach by that time, and this wasn't nearly as "cool".

But a few years later I tried to read it again, and I found fascinating the introspective feeling that it had.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 26, 2012)

Saitou Hajime said:


> Ok, I think I sort of got it. There are multiple possible entrances/portals, but only one exit. The portal used for entry is connected to the door used to exit, in kind of a loop.
> 
> Ex: Room A has portals for NY and LA, respectively. If Knov enters Room A through the NY portal, then going through the exit door would only put him back in NY. This is unless he uses the master key, in which case he can connect the exit to the LA portal.



so it's kinda like this?


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Nov 26, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> so it's kinda like this?



More or less, yeah.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 26, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> Because it doesn't look as good to the stuff that came afterwards,



That's actually subjective.



Judge Fudge said:


> the series doesn't show it's true flare until the introduction of Nen



I disagree. I find that the series didn't need Nen to be excellent. But it was a good addition.



Judge Fudge said:


> and doesn't reach it's peak in thematics and storytelling until Yorkshin



You say this because you think HE arc lacked a plot?



Judge Fudge said:


> when you look back at the Hunter exam arc you sorta wonder how much the series has progressed from it's roots when it seemed to be yet another generic shounen.



I think the point where it was furthest away from generic shounen was actually during the HE arc.

Nevertheless, I loved most other arcs more.


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 26, 2012)

I was pretty much interested when Gon stole Hisoka's badge and Gon brought up wanting to pay him back. I was interested in seeing how Gon would grow after that and be able to compete with someone like Hisoka, then the whole thing with Killua and Illumi went down and i pretty much became hooked to the series. Nen was just icing on the cake that made it one my favorite series.


----------



## Xell (Nov 26, 2012)

I liked the way the Hunter exam established the characters and gave us a small taste of the world of Hunter x Hunter. 

Let's face it, it was a nice introductory arc compared to something like 
*Spoiler*: __ 



One Piece's introductory arcs


.


----------



## Nanja (Nov 26, 2012)

Always meant to read this but I think there were Hiatus or shit and I put it off. Is it updated regularly? And does it give good development to the whole main cast or is it about one OP main character too much. I liked YuYu cause everyone was about equal.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 26, 2012)

I'd say    yes.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 26, 2012)

Xell said:


> I liked the way the Hunter exam established the characters and gave us a small taste of the world of Hunter x Hunter.
> 
> Let's face it, it was a nice introductory arc compared to something like
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Purely subjective. Purely.


----------



## Blunt (Nov 26, 2012)

Nanja said:


> ]Is it updated regularly?


When the author isn't on hiatus, yes.



> And does it give good development to the whole main cast or is it about one OP main character too much.


There is good character development for most of the cast.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 26, 2012)

Xell said:


> I liked the way the Hunter exam established the characters and gave us a small taste of the world of Hunter x Hunter.
> 
> Let's face it, it was a nice introductory arc compared to something like
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Never understood the dislike of those arcs either, they had different kinds of villains and good character development, sure they're not as good as what came after but the introduction of Part 2 with the fish island is much more boring.

The Hunter Exams weren't a bad arc at all, you can even see the influence it had on other mangas like naruto


----------



## Xell (Nov 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Purely subjective. Purely.



I know.. 

But a pretty common opinion considering a lot of people make it clear first readers should try to read the first 100 One Piece chapters in one go because they're not very good (or not as good as the later chapters at least). 



Powerful Lord said:


> Never understood the dislike of those arcs either, they had different kinds of villains and good character development, sure they're not as good as what came after but the introduction of Part 2 with the fish island is much more boring.



If I'm honest, I didn't really mind the start of One Piece..

I agree with you on the Fish Island arc.. That shit made me drop One Piece.


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 26, 2012)

That mermaid island arc was easily the worst fuckin arc OP has ever had, so booooring.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Cough Davy Back Cough


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

Nanja said:


> Always meant to read this but I think there were Hiatus or shit and I put it off. Is it updated regularly? And does it give good development to the whole main cast or is it about one OP main character too much. I liked YuYu cause everyone was about equal.



There are hiatuses at least once a year that last a few months, but when Togashi comes back he pumps out a bunch of chapters. And the series gives such good development to all the characters that a lot of people sometimes think of side characters like Kurapika and Leorio as main characters rather than side characters. Togashi is great at letting every character in the series shine.



x5exotic said:


> Cough Davy Back Cough



That's my favorite arc


----------



## White (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally up to date. Guess i gotta ride out the Hiatuses like everyone else now huh  

What is everyones favorite fight so far?


----------



## ZE (Nov 26, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Cough Davy Back Cough



That ?arc? was only one volume worth of chapters. The fishman island on the other hand lasted for more than 5 volumes. I can actually say I stopped reading OP for the first time in years during the fishman island, and before that, I never expected to do that. 

But nothing can beat the shittiest arc of all manga: the penis arc in naruto. Oh my god. I actually read that arc weekly? well, I read naruto weekly since 2004, but at the time I had naruto as my favorite manga and I liked it a lot? but even that didn?t keep me from thinking that I had never seen crap as big as that arc.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Penis arc? WTF is that 

And IDK FI was bad but wasn't really as irritating as Davy for me But yea these are two of the worst arcs I've read in manga, in addition to some of Bleach's arcs which are even worse


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 26, 2012)

This One Piece obsession in this thread ...

when will be the kurapika chapter out?


----------



## ZE (Nov 26, 2012)

Penis arc= Sai's arc, or Rescue Sasuke arc part 2. It was the second arc after the timeskip. 

It is more known as the penis arc among naruto fans.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> This One Piece obsession in this thread ...
> 
> when will be the kurapika chapter out?



If we had a subforum there'd be a One Piece thread XD
We're just talking about arcs in general, even the penis arc which I'm clueless about 


It's a WSJ release so...  but expect it around 10 hours-ish after OP/Naruto


Edit: Oh, yea that was bad, but not too bad excluding all the gay stuff. Besides Sai-Sakura-Naruto had some funny moments


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 26, 2012)

ZE said:


> Penis arc= Sai's arc, or Rescue Sasuke arc part 2. It was the second arc after the timeskip.
> 
> It is more known as the penis arc among naruto fans.



thought you mean armadillo's penis arc


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

How can you guys hate the Davy Back arc . It was so fun.


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 26, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> If we had a subforum there'd be a One Piece thread XD
> We're just talking about arcs in general, even the penis arc which I'm clueless about



you and Xell are just bashing it here . Especially Xell with that baiting 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 not right at all guys.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Nov 26, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> That's actually subjective.


That goes for your stance as well



Zengetto said:


> I disagree. I find that the series didn't need Nen to be excellent. But it was a good addition.



Well I have to disagree with that since the series wouldn't have been able to stand out as much without the introduction of Nen and their basis in battle that makes it unique among battle shounen, before that there was nothing really that stood out in the series. 



Zengetto said:


> You say this because you think HE arc lacked a plot?


Basically, yes or at least it's not an arc that highlights the series at it's strongest. Feel free to disagree but that's how most people feel. 




Zengetto said:


> I think the point where it was furthest away from generic shounen was actually during the HE arc.



Can't say I agree since everything about the beginning was atypical shounen plot

A) Boy goes on a journey to find a missing relative
B) Meets different people along the way all with different backstories and motivations
C) There's a competition involved 

It's only when we go deeper into the world and characters involved in it is where HxH truly shines which doesn't happen until after the HE arc.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 26, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Penis arc? WTF is that
> 
> And IDK FI was bad but wasn't really as irritating as Davy for me But yea these are two of the worst arcs I've read in manga, in addition to *some of Bleach's arcs which are even worse*



Bleach has only what? 4? 5 arcs?


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> Bleach has only what? 4? 5 arcs?



Exactly 




@Black Mirror, yeah it got off-topic pretty quick..I apologize


----------



## Xell (Nov 26, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> you and Xell are just bashing it here . Especially Xell with that baiting
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





But One Piece is


*Spoiler*: __ 



only okay 


*Spoiler*: __ 



at best..


----------



## Black Mirror (Nov 26, 2012)

Xell said:


> But One Piece is
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



this opinion is


*Spoiler*: __ 



just subjective
*Spoiler*: __ 



at best... 







and stop baiting


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

Xell said:


> But One Piece is
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Eh, at it's best (Alabasta, Davy Back Fight, CP9, Marineford) I'd say it's a bit below HxH tier, but at it's worst (Skypiea, Fishman Island) I'd say it's just barely above shit like Bleach and Naruto... I mean I think it's a bit overrated but when it's good it's still really good. Most arcs are just kind of eh though, I love the characters though.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 26, 2012)

Chill dudes


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Nov 26, 2012)

1. How would a blind fighter fare with Nen?

2. Is there a difference between a naturally blind person (ie someone born blind, a sighted person becoming blind before Nen, etc) and someone who blinds himself on purpose while learning Nen?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

Want to know something sad but I guess pretty funny?
This is for the most part the reason my 2 most recent girlfriends broke up with me (but replace One Piece with HxH)
[YOUTUBE]MmMSGLt7fIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KLoWn (Nov 26, 2012)

You sure like to post that video.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 26, 2012)

KLoWn said:


> You sure like to post that video.



I've posted it twice buddy. Stop baiting.


----------



## Fujita (Nov 26, 2012)

Saitou Hajime said:


> 1. How would a blind fighter fare with Nen?



Eh, I think the only way Nen could help you with being blind would be to use En, which doesn't really rely on sight. You'd still have some aura sensing, but that wouldn't be enough, I think, to sense movements. (Unless you used En while fighting as well, which seems a bit impractical... there might be a variant of En, using a minimum of aura, though, that could be practical here.) Most fighters can sense auras in general, more along the lines of being able to sense that somebody is near. The only time anybody's ever predicted movements via Nen usage was Knuckle reading Gon's moves ahead of time... due to his lackluster aura control. And that wouldn't work for a blind person, for obvious reasons. 

In would probably screw you over, since you can't use Gyo to see aura. (In wouldn't help against En, however).

Unless of course you make a Nen ability that compensates for your blindness somehow. That's the other possibility. 

(I'm deliberately ignoring the fact that any capable blind fighter in this verse would probably have developed another sense, like hearing, to the point that they can effectively compensate for their lack of sight.)



> 2. Is there a difference between a naturally blind person (ie someone born blind, a sighted person becoming blind before Nen, etc) and someone who blinds himself on purpose while learning Nen?



Not sure what you're asking, to be honest.

There wouldn't, I think, be a difference, unless blinding yourself on purpose was part of some condition to make your Nen stronger.


----------



## Zeno (Nov 27, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> That goes for your stance as well



I know. 



Judge Fudge said:


> Well I have to disagree with that since the series wouldn't have been able to stand out as much without the introduction of Nen and their basis in battle that makes it unique among battle shounen, before that there was nothing really that stood out in the series.



Well, back when I was watching the HE arc I didn't know about Nen, and the series still stood out for me.



Judge Fudge said:


> Can't say I agree since everything about the beginning was atypical shounen plot
> 
> A) Boy goes on a journey to find a missing relative
> B) Meets different people along the way all with different backstories and motivations
> C) There's a competition involved



But you must agree that Nen, unique as it is, is still a generic Shounen trait. The using energy and aura and all that.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 28, 2012)

HxH on WSJ cover page (thanks to Kaze)



*edit:*
spoiler (from T)


> クラピカは族の長に抗議する。掟だから出れない理由を知りたがってるが話してもらえない。
> 
> その一年前クラピカとパイロは森でプロﾊﾝﾀｰを目指している女性と出会う。
> その女性がハンターを目指した理由を聞き、そのきっかけの本を貰った。パイロと二人だけの場所に隠し、毎日辞書片手に読みふけった。
> ...




*Togashi sensei's comment in TOC*


----------



## Iskandar (Nov 28, 2012)

Volume 31 cover


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 28, 2012)

Is that cover supposed to recall those dolls that Alluka had in his room.


----------



## Higuain (Nov 28, 2012)

Wasn't The One Shot supposd to be realesed today? :|


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 28, 2012)

The plot is pretty decent.

Can't wait for a good translation.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty dead when we actually have something HxH related to discuss...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 28, 2012)

Waiting for the translation


----------



## Wicked (Nov 28, 2012)

This One shot thing is just like Z, not canon to the story.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2012)

Wicked said:


> This One shot thing is just like Z, not canon to the story.



Um, Z is canon. 
GT is the one that you're probably thinking of as not canon to the story, since Toriyama didn't really write it.


----------



## Wicked (Nov 28, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Um, Z is canon.
> GT is the one that you're probably thinking of as not canon to the story, since Toriyama didn't really write it.



Z is not canon don't care what he says. All the events happen before PH so it's not canon, just like the Shiki movie. Let's just forget both of those movies never happened. 

I don't see the point of this one shot special. Don't see anything good out of it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 28, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Z is not canon don't care what he says. All the events happen before PH so it's not canon, just like the Shiki movie. Let's just forget both of those movies never happened.
> 
> I don't see the point of this one shot special. Don't see anything good out of it.



This one-shot is canon unless the former spider 4 appears


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2012)

Wicked said:


> Z is not canon don't care what he says. All the events happen before PH so it's not canon, just like the Shiki movie. Let's just forget both of those movies never happened.
> 
> I don't see the point of this one shot special. Don't see anything good out of it.



I know Z kinda throws out a lot of the true spirit of the original run, but you can't just forget the importance of the characters introduced and how ingrained their actions are within our world as a whole. Vegeta, power levels, SSJ, fusion, Buu, Mr Satan, etc - it's all part of who we are and how we think as members of the 21st century. 

The KP backstory one shot can be like that, and for that reason, we should go into it with an open mind, not worrying about whether it is canon or not, and just be prepared to soak in a story told by one of the best out there.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 28, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> I know Z kinda throws out a lot of the true spirit of the original run, but you can't just forget the importance of the characters introduced and how ingrained their actions are within our world as a whole. Vegeta, power levels, SSJ, fusion, Buu, Mr Satan, etc - it's all part of who we are and how we think as members of the 21st century.
> 
> The KP backstory one shot can be like that, and for that reason, we should go into it with an open mind, not worrying about whether it is canon or not, and just be prepared to soak in a story told by one of the best out there.



I think he's refering to One Piece: Film Z, not Dragon Ball Z


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> I think he's refering to One Piece: Film Z, not Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Powerful Lord (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## x5exotic (Nov 28, 2012)

@Fenix what is the origin of the meme in your sig? o.o


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 28, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> @Fenix what is the origin of the meme in your sig? o.o



Can't you recognize that ts KP from Hunter X Hunter 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's from Mirai Nikki


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 28, 2012)

I see, should be interesting. Kurapika and Pyro are sure to see some fucked up shit in the city that they won't be able to handle.


----------



## Reyes (Nov 29, 2012)

Man that jump cover is bad......I can;t help but laugh at gon face.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 29, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Man that jump cover is bad......I can;t help but laugh at gon face.



what cover are you talking about?

Vol. 31 cover = Killua and Alluka

One Shot cover = young and current Kurapika


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

maybe he meant the movie poster


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Nov 29, 2012)

he means shonen jump cover

I actually find the cover to be awesome


----------



## Selva (Nov 29, 2012)

rotfl at vol 31 cover. It's adorable but still rotfl.
Thanks for the one-shot summary. Sounds good.


x5exotic said:


> @Fenix what is the origin of the meme in your sig? o.o



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (Nov 29, 2012)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> he means shonen jump cover
> 
> I actually find the cover to be awesome



I find the coloring of the cast lazy compared to the other jump covers.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 29, 2012)

I like watercolor.It adds a mature tone.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 29, 2012)

I just love HxH's style, the Kurta village reminds me of final fantasy in so many ways (obviously Chobobos are one of them) and I love the color page...but I need the scans first >.<


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 29, 2012)

with all this OP talking and flamming... when I saw the forest in the oneshot I could only say: "devil fruits everywhere"


----------



## La buse (Nov 29, 2012)

bad chapter is bad


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 29, 2012)

God tier incoming

Ubo "They were strong (the kurata clan)"

This guys the eldest and silliest looking, ergo the strongest, a perfect syllogism


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 29, 2012)

This guy is the Ship Captain from chapter 2 but fatter


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 29, 2012)

well... I don't understand the plot but...

reminds me a lot of early HXH.

let's hope Togashi comes back~after this. Because guys... hope is all we have :~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ryan (Nov 29, 2012)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> with all this OP talking and flamming... when I saw the forest in the oneshot I could only say: "devil fruits everywhere"


Maybe they are in the dark continent? 

I've been spoiled by Bakuman, this is not the one shot I expected. 

Hopefully the second part has more action in it.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Nov 29, 2012)

I really like the look of the guy standing besides Kurapika on the color spread.


----------



## ZE (Nov 29, 2012)

So do we know whether or not we’re going to have a normal chapter the week after the end of the flashback? Or is Togashi going back to hiatus? This Kurapika flashback doesn’t interest me anymore seeing how it is being treated as non-canon. If it was canon, Togashi would include it in one of the next volumes. Chances are, we’re never gonna get it translated in volume format…


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 29, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Um, Z is canon.
> GT is the one that you're probably thinking of as not canon to the story, since Toriyama didn't really write it.





Fenix Down said:


> I know Z kinda throws out a lot of the true spirit of the original run, but you can't just forget the importance of the characters introduced and how ingrained their actions are within our world as a whole. Vegeta, power levels, SSJ, fusion, Buu, Mr Satan, etc - it's all part of who we are and how we think as members of the 21st century.
> 
> The KP backstory one shot can be like that, and for that reason, we should go into it with an open mind, not worrying about whether it is canon or not, and just be prepared to soak in a story told by one of the best out there.


----------



## Apotheosis (Nov 29, 2012)

I like how the book in the new movie chapter contained Dragon Quest-like adventures if you looked closely


----------



## SAFFF (Nov 30, 2012)

ZE said:


> So do we know whether or not we?re going to have a normal chapter the week after the end of the flashback? Or is Togashi going back to hiatus? This Kurapika flashback doesn?t interest me anymore seeing how it is being treated as non-canon. If it was canon, Togashi would include it in one of the next volumes. Chances are, we?re never gonna get it translated in volume format?



Who said it wasn't canon? Its written by and drawn by Togashi. Canon enough for me.


----------



## Souzousaisei (Nov 30, 2012)

Read the oneshot RAW. I gotta say, this is definitely canon. And a good one too! I like how Kurapika was being obnoxious even as a brat.


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

^ scans or it didn't happen


----------



## Rinnel (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi

I picked this fom Faperalt (thxs to him) from MH (spanish translation), enjoy !

Link removed


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh yes! reading now in spanish


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

Me no understando  but thanks


----------



## urca (Nov 30, 2012)

Fuck me for not knowing Spanish


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

Let me try to understand XD

"Why not?!"
- Because it's the law
- That's not a good reason :/
- Is there a reason more important than Law you smoker-fanboy
- ???????? kid
- Law is the law, no further explanation needed

 well at least i get the idea


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 30, 2012)

well... gotta hand to Togashi. Seems like great stuff. Now if only this lazy bastard would write some new chapters... 

Oh, there was a time when I could read HXH and TOG in the same week... Ah that was such a great feeling.

HXHxTOGxSNK (Shingeki no Kyojin)

One can only dream. After I read I can make a short summary, but you guys shouldn't spoil yourselfs in my humble opinion. 

From the first 10 pages I can say that I can't wait for the movie. Now it all sounds great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kurapika's people are recluded, they live isolated in the devil fruit forest - jk about devil fruits - and aren't allowed to leave. 

Kurapika's arguing with this old guy who seems to be their elder, because there's no clear explanation of why they should not leave the forest. 

It's a law and the family of those who break it will be punished. His friend - Pairo - doesn't care about the law, since he has weak legs an bad eyes. 
They (Kura and Pairo) wonder if they can't go out because of Kurata's eyes. Going to read the rest and latter I post more. 

Adults can obtain a permission in order to go out to the 'outer world' - 'exterior world'/'outside world'. 

*And no guys, they are not in the Dark Continent. Rather, they are in the Devil Fruit Continent. Where they protect the sacred fruits that are source of all nen* J/K 

Pay attention to the fact that my spanish isn't too good. (my english writing isn't too good either, but if I don't write because I'm afraid of getting it wrong I won't make any progresso, so I'll do it anyway.

Pairo says that his father told him that people from outside wield prejudice against those who are different, and that their clan is the only one with eyes that turn crimsom when in anger. 

There are 128 'villagers'. 1 year from the start of the oneshot Kurapika and his friend find a woman in the forest. 

This was his first contact with the outside world

They help her, and with the help of a dictionary they start to communicate with her (Shiela)

Not sure if she's a hunter, but the book that she gave to the boys talks about hunters. Sorry, have to pay more attention


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

^ Same here T.T


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Nov 30, 2012)

Some more


*Spoiler*: __ 



The girl wants to become a hunter because of this adventure book, she goes on with her journey - i'm guessing she wants to become a pro hunter - and left a letter and the book as a gift to Kurapica and Pairo. 

They learn the outside language to the point they can read the book and her letter, and they keep reading it everyday.

The elder finds the book and hides it, Kurapika asks for it and in the end he forces the oldman to confess that he had read the book as well.

Then, the elder allows Kurapika to take a test in order to go outside. Lol, everything in HXH is tests and challenges. 

Those folks that are arguing in pages 17-18 seems to be Kurapikas family (father and mother, and they are worried about him. The mother whishes that he can pass the test, but the father seems afraid because of the people outside could cause harm to Kurapika).

They are hiding for over 100 years (Kuratas clan), moving from time to time in the woods (nomads) because Kurata's clan was hunted and feared for their crimsom eyes.

 Kurapikas mother is open minded and is sure that now people outside are different, while fathers is more conservative.

the test has 3 sections:

1- Language (one must master outside's language) - it's hard, the score to pass must be over 90.

2- Culture (customs). he aces the test easily.

3- self-control test. The taker must use a special eyedrop, take a companion and run a errand (shopping time!) in the nearest village. 

while one does that their eyes must not go into crimsom state or else he will fail. If his companion goes into such state he will fail as well.

The eyedrop was a experiment that was supposed to repress the crimsom eyes (or hide it). But it failed, and instead it extends the duration of the crimsom condition for a number of hours after it's administered

So it's not possible to cheat or to trick the examiners, since the candidate would come back with crimsom eyes.   

Kurapika then, chooses Pairo as his companion (despite the elders warning on the companion being essential in his sucess - since Pairo ins impaired he could easily fail Kurapika)

Pairo can't even take the eyedrop without dropping it. Lol, he's blind as a mole.

So, in the end, a twist.

Kurapika wants to go to the outside world because (even if Pairo doesn't remember) he feels guilty for Pairo's condition. In the past Kurapika was about to suffer a fall and was helped by his friend, but both fell. Kurapika was fine, but since that day Pairo's leg arent the same and his vision is getting worst by the day.

So he wants to go into the exterior world in order to find a doctor for his friend. and he intends to do it now from what I can tell.

Well, that's all. Kurapika was always such a noble guy.


----------



## Nanja (Nov 30, 2012)

Started reading this. Killua is pretty win.
Really slow build up though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 30, 2012)

Gracias Judge, gracias


----------



## urca (Nov 30, 2012)

THANKS A LOT!!!!!!!FINALLY!!!!


----------



## x5exotic (Nov 30, 2012)

WSJ hasn't been this good since March 

This one-shot might be this year's swan song


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

Holy shitfuck... This makes it sound like the Kurta are from the Dark Continent and the "Outisde World" is the normal world... Perhaps this means that the Dark Continent arc will start up the week after the final chapter of this one shot is released? Really fucking interesting though. Can't wait for the next chapter. But I mean I've never been much of a Kurapika fan but this one shot really got me intrigued in him. Just shows how much of a masterful storyteller Togashi is. Truly the greatest mangaka of all time.


----------



## Xell (Nov 30, 2012)

Brilliant. I now remember why I love Hunter x Hunter so much.

This could have easily been a shoddy cop out, but it goes to show Togashi doesn't half ass his story.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

Xell said:


> Brilliant. I now remember why I love Hunter x Hunter so much.
> 
> This could have easily been a shoddy cop out, but it goes to show Togashi doesn't half ass his story.



Exactly! Not only is this fucking amazing. But it gives a crazy fucking plot reveal as well that the Kurta clan originated from the Dark Continent. I mean this can open so many fucking doors for Kurapika now and pretty much ensures he will be returning for the next arc.


----------



## ZE (Nov 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Holy shitfuck... This makes it sound like the Kurta are from the Dark Continent and the "Outisde World" is the normal world... Perhaps this means that the Dark Continent arc will start up the week after the final chapter of this one shot is released? Really fucking interesting though. Can't wait for the next chapter. But I mean I've never been much of a Kurapika fan but this one shot really got me intrigued in him. Just shows how much of a masterful storyteller Togashi is. Truly the greatest mangaka of all time.



I hope you?re not saying that the kurta clan was somewhere in the dark continent because that would mean others (spiders) have invaded the space without being punished like the legends told. I mean, would this random girl find the place if they were in the dark continent? Just no.  They are just living in in hiding in a random forest in the real world.

But if what you?re saying is that the kurta are descendants from people who once lived in the dark continent, then that?s a possibility. 

Great chapter, btw.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

ZE said:


> I hope you?re not saying that the kurta clan was somewhere in the dark continent because that would mean others (spiders) have invaded the space without being punished like the legends told. I mean, would this random girl find the place if they were in the dark continent? Just no.  They are just living in in hiding in a random forest in the real world.
> 
> But if what you?re saying is that the kurta are descendants from people who once lived in the dark continent, then that?s a possibility.
> 
> Great chapter, btw.



They constantly refer to the "World of Hunters" and the "Other World" or the "Outside World" which is how they were referring to the Dark Continent between the Zodiac 12 as well. So it's only likely residents of the Dark Continent would see the main world as "the other world" as well. Not to mention how shockingly similar the Kurta village looks compared to what we've seen of the Dark Continent as well. It's pretty damn obvious. And I don't think it's "JUST THE ZODIAC 12" knew about it, as clearly Beyond Netero knew about it and it's theorized that Hanzo knew about it as well. Togashi may have for the sake of storytelling just had the girl get lost and wander up in the dark continent, I mean yes it would be an asspull but it would only be the second in the series history so it's not that bad.


----------



## ZE (Nov 30, 2012)

So you were actually saying that... 
The girl who found them and who wanted to be a hunter sure managed to pull off something many tried in the past and couldn't... She's my hero. 

Well, you're free to believe in what you want. I'm not gonna try to convince you otherwise.


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> They constantly refer to the "World of Hunters" and the "Other World" or the "Outside World" which is how they were referring to the Dark Continent between the Zodiac 12 as well. So it's only likely residents of the Dark Continent would see the main world as "the other world" as well. Not to mention how shockingly similar the Kurta village looks compared to what we've seen of the Dark Continent as well. It's pretty damn obvious. And I don't think it's "JUST THE ZODIAC 12" knew about it, as clearly Beyond Netero knew about it and it's theorized that Hanzo knew about it as well. Togashi may have for the sake of storytelling just had the girl get lost and wander up in the dark continent, I mean yes it would be an asspull but it would only be the second in the series history so it's not that bad.




The only reason to think so is that they talk about the "outside world".

They do not live in a dangerous environment, seeing as they migrate and live in a utopian like village and do not think it dangerous to allow children to travel out to the nearest town by themselves.

The nearest town itself appears to rather peaceful, enough for them to be civilized and have trade.

A non-pro hunter ended up in the village.

The spiders are likely to be in the closest town by mere chance. This chapter makes it seem like though they were not actually looking for the clan's eyes rather their interest was set off by Kurapika's adventure.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> The only reason to think so is that they talk about the "outside world".
> 
> They do not live in a dangerous environment, seeing as they migrate and live in a utopian like village and do not think it dangerous to allow children to travel out to the nearest town by themselves.
> 
> ...



Why do you assume the entirety of the Dark Continent is dangerous? Plus you clearly don't have to be a pro hunter to be a badass mother fucker who can use Nen. Hell the majoirity of the Zoldycks and the Ryodan speak for itself. The girl happening upon the dark continent is an asspull but a forgiveable one. Plus for all we know she could be a member of the Ryodan. I mean there was the member that Zeno killed that we don't know the identity of.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Nov 30, 2012)

Toshiro 

english


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Why do you assume the entirety of the Dark Continent is dangerous? Plus you clearly don't have to be a pro hunter to be a badass mother fucker who can use Nen. Hell the majoirity of the Zoldycks and the Ryodan speak for itself. The girl happening upon the dark continent is an asspull but a forgiveable one. Plus for all we know she could be a member of the Ryodan. I mean there was the member that Zeno killed that we don't know the identity of.



Its not that it all has to be dangerous its that the large area in which this story takes place is far more idyllic then where the normal story takes place. Is this really how Togashi should be exposing us to the hyped up Outer World, by having normal humans living peacefully, and fearing those in the normal world?

You should take note that if their "outside world" is the normal world, and they are in the Outer World, then they are talking about the two worlds interacting. 

No, you don't have to be a hunter to be strong but this girl _wants_ to be a professional hunter. Her being a member of the Ryodan really makes no sense. She met Kurapika a long time before the present day in the story and once she found it she did not nothing but befriend the children of the village. Had she wanted their eyes she could have easily killed them and made their bodies disappear (making the villagers oblivious of someone hunting their eyes).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 30, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Its not that it all has to be dangerous its that the large area in which this story takes place is far more idyllic then where the normal story takes place. Is this really how Togashi should be exposing us to the hyped up Outer World, by having normal humans living peacefully, and fearing those in the normal world?
> 
> No, you don't have to be a hunter to be strong but this girl _wants_ to be a professional hunter. Her being a member of the Ryodan really makes no sense. She met Kurapika a long time before the present day in the story and once she found it she did not nothing but befriend the children of the village. Had she wanted their eyes she could have easily killed them and made their bodies disappear (making the villagers oblivious of someone hunting their eyes).



Why not? It could be a very interesting element. Seeing how the Kurta think the other world is incredibly dangerous, and the Hunter world thinks the Dark Continent is incredibly dangerous he could easily get into a story about making judgements on other cultures without getting all of the answers. As we all know HxH isn't your average shonen and I could easily see Togashi building on the Dark Continent arc to be this hardass terrifying place when in reality it's a lot like the normal world. Just how the normal world has some terrifying things so does the Dark Continent. 

And this girl could have easily lied, plus it's not like the Ryodan AT ALL to do something without asking Chrollo. She probably went back to him and revealing to him the Kurta tribe before getting permission for the massacre. You clearly don't know anything about the Ryodan by saying that she would do something so unlike the Ryodan if she was a part of them.


----------



## Lucciola (Nov 30, 2012)

I think Pyro switched the medicine when he dropped it. A few pages back he used an eye dropper. 

Maybe Kurapika survived the massacre because when it happened he was outside the village to find a doctor for Pyro.

Good chapter. Pyro and Kurapika are so cute. pek


----------



## Stilzkin (Nov 30, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Why not? It could be a very interesting element. Seeing how the Kurta think the other world is incredibly dangerous, and the Hunter world thinks the Dark Continent is incredibly dangerous he could easily get into a story about making judgements on other cultures without getting all of the answers. As we all know HxH isn't your average shonen and I could easily see Togashi building on the Dark Continent arc to be this hardass terrifying place when in reality it's a lot like the normal world. Just how the normal world has some terrifying things so does the Dark Continent.



This would only make sense if Togashi hadn't written all he had about the Outer World. 

If it was a small continent that no one had entered due to their beliefs about it maybe that would make sense. But we are talking about 90% of their world being left unexplored, laws being set up to prohibit travel there, and the strongest characters alive at the moment aspiring to go there. 

This wouldn't end up being a telling story of cultural misperception this would be anti-climatic and incredibly confusing. So the Ryodan know about it not being that dangerous and Gin and Beyond don't? Togashi just grew their world by hundreds of times to make this point and is not doing anything with it that he couldn't have in their world before?




> And this girl could have easily lied, plus it's not like the Ryodan AT ALL to do something without asking Chrollo. She probably went back to him and revealing to him the Kurta tribe before getting permission for the massacre. You clearly don't know anything about the Ryodan by saying that she would do something so unlike the Ryodan if she was a part of them.



So they sent one member to the Outer world, which everyone thinks is dangerous except Chrollo apparently, waited a few awhile and then massacred them? Why the overly complicated deception? She couldn't come up with anything else then being a hunter, which is something they have no idea about and had to have explained to them?


----------



## Fujita (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow. Now that was quite something.

However, one thing struck me as I was reading... we have something very... eerie... that appears.



Egads. That's rather odd. But let's take a closer look...



Okay... soulless staring eyes glowing out of a black mask...

Oh sweet mother of- are those _tentacles_? It has tentacles instead of arms? Blobby, distorted tentacles!?

[YOUTUBE]XVSRm80WzZk[/YOUTUBE]

AND IT'S WEARING A THONG! A THONG! 

Okay, well... anyway...



Nensense said:


> They constantly refer to the "World of Hunters" and the "Other World" or the "Outside World" which is how they were referring to the Dark Continent between the Zodiac 12 as well. So it's only likely residents of the Dark Continent would see the main world as "the other world" as well.



People who live out their lives in an isolated village in the middle of the woods and deliberately limit their contact with other people out of fear of persecution would probably also refer to everything outside their little area as the "Outside World." 

Kurapika was talking about Hunters because of the book he read, which featured them prominently.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 30, 2012)

I guess the question is how Pyro dies.

in b4 village is destroyed upon return


----------



## Reyes (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah the "outside world" is the world we know and not the dark conitent.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 1, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I think Pyro switched the medicine when he dropped it. A few pages back he used an eye dropper.
> 
> Maybe Kurapika survived the massacre because when it happened he was outside the village to find a doctor for Pyro.
> 
> Good chapter. Pyro and Kurapika are so cute. pek



Some scenario like this will probably happen. At the end of the next chapter we will probably see something like the spiders on the outskirts of the town/area as Kurapika is leaving to find a doctor for Pyro ;_;?


----------



## hojou (Dec 1, 2012)

its sooo good, i can wait another year of hiatus for another chapter like this


----------



## Fran (Dec 1, 2012)

wow - absolutely LOVED the chapter! 
has a great feel to it, but obviously, knowing what's going to happen soon - it has a foreboding feel to it

that was a great read - how long is this scheduled to run for?


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2012)

2 more issues? 

Have to appreciate how Togashi chose to release chapters between SJ breaks.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 1, 2012)

That's definitely not the Dark Continent.


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 1, 2012)

really loved the chapter....


----------



## urca (Dec 1, 2012)

I liked the chapter, felt a lot energetic and the atmosphere was good.

Now let the slaughter begin


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 1, 2012)

pretty good ......


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 1, 2012)

I like Kurapika's mom. For some reason i always expected his parents to be very old fashioned conservatives like the village leader. Pyro is likable and i like his bond with Kurapika. It seems Kurapika's village is as outdated as i imagined. If you get really sick there you're fucked since it takes most of a day just to get some supplies.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am on chapter 176..


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 1, 2012)

^ Hacker :/


----------



## Reyes (Dec 1, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am on chapter 176..



Have you been liking it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Have you been liking it?



yes, no major complains...


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 1, 2012)

I enjoyed it till 186. then the cellxpiccolo arc started. I was so happy when chapter 318 was released. then my hopes went high when 338 was released but the damn shitty fucking ugly hiatus  

this manga lacks hisoka very damn much


----------



## urca (Dec 1, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> I enjoyed it till 186. then the cellxpiccolo arc started. I was so happy when chapter 318 was released. then my hopes went high when 338 was released but the damn shitty fucking ugly hiatus
> 
> this manga lacks hisoka very damn much



re-read the arc in one go, and you'll probably see it in a different light.

And please, PRETTY PLEASE don't compare Mereum to Cell =_=.
Mereum's a complex villain who was too awesome to exist in the manga :/.

But yes, I agree..we need Hisoka in the dark continent so he can play there as much as he likes :33.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 1, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I like Kurapika's mom. For some reason i always expected his parents to be very old fashioned conservatives like the village leader.



I actually liked Kurapika's mom as well. She was rather amusingly energetic... talking about the Elder like that was funny. 

I like that we see how and why Kurapika became a walking encyclopedia. I remember way back when he recognized that shapeshifter's tattoos as indicating chastity... so she couldn't have had a husband. Makes sense now, since he was extensively researching outside cultures.

That's probably also how he came across info on sushi 



> It seems Kurapika's village is as outdated as i imagined. If you get really sick there you're fucked since it takes most of a day just to get some supplies.



You're fucked if you need a hospital, yeah, but I don't see any reason to believe they don't have medical supplies on hand. They're not simply isolating themselves on some principle of rejecting technology. Though they do have some of that, if the Elder having the only cell phone is any indication... but that's communications technology, really, something they don't want around if they're going to limit knowledge of the outside world as far as children are concerned.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 1, 2012)

Kurapika's village is NGL


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 1, 2012)

urca said:


> *re-read the arc in one go,* and you'll probably see it in a different light.
> 
> And please, PRETTY PLEASE don't compare Mereum to Cell =_=.
> Mereum's a complex villain who was too awesome to exist in the manga :/.
> ...



I did it already. this arc was out of place IMO. It would be much better after 4-5 another arcs. I didn't like it as it was. Of course the story and characters were very different but Cell is the first thing jumping into your mind when you see mereum. oh well, I'm happy it was over but seriously mad about the Hiatus. 

I will pbbly like it later if we get more info about the hxhverse.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey guys is the greed island arc worth reading? cause everytime i Try to read it i end up quiting it after 2 chapters wich is odd cause i really enjoyed the arcs before the greed one.


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 1, 2012)

^Yes, it's worth it. Why do you keep quitting it?


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 1, 2012)

> Cell is the first thing jumping into your mind when you see mereum



It was clearly Togashi's intention, its not that Mereum looks like Cell by mere chance he is supposed to look like Cell and start off similar to him but grow to be more complex. The whole arc has many allusions to DB and you can see the whole thing as Togashi's version of it.



> Hey guys is the greed island arc worth reading?



I hate people who jump parts in series. Either give up on the series or read the whole thing.


----------



## Xell (Dec 1, 2012)

Lord Hirako said:


> Hey guys is the greed island arc worth reading? cause everytime i Try to read it i end up quiting it after 2 chapters wich is odd cause i really enjoyed the arcs before the greed one.



2 chapters is a little quick to be judging an entire arc.. It's perhaps one of the weaker arcs but it's still good.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 1, 2012)

greed island is pretty informative, there is hardly any action in it at the beginning, but you learn a lot about the HxH world and nen which is cool


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 1, 2012)

Lord Hirako said:


> Hey guys is the greed island arc worth reading? cause everytime i Try to read it i end up quiting it after 2 chapters wich is odd cause i really enjoyed the arcs before the greed one.



Every part of Hunter x Hunter is worth reading, at least once. Like most of the arcs in Hunter x Hunter, it gets off to a slow start. Don't be dissuaded by it.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who replied 

gonna go and finish Dat arc


----------



## Rax (Dec 2, 2012)

I just got caught up on HxH


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 2, 2012)

How long did it take you to catch up?


----------



## GeeX (Dec 2, 2012)

just finished kura's past...

man, i want to tear up... reading a FUN chapter full of hope, curiosity, guilt and friendship knowing about whats to come is just so sad its painful...

togashi is a god... a lazy friend... but awesome...


----------



## Skoemie (Dec 2, 2012)

Just stumbled on this 167 raw It's out finally


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 2, 2012)

GENIUS IDEA GUYS! LET'S ALL NOMINATE HxH 1999 FOR AOTM! THAT WAY WE CAN HAVE A HxH BOARD AGAIN!


----------



## tkROUT (Dec 3, 2012)

SHONENJUMP SASAKI  said:
			
		

> Another Monday another SHONENJUMP! Long waited H?H new one shot appears! And, SHONENJUMP Alpha will have it, too!



Though it is for oneshot, I think shonen jump alpha will have regular HxH in its line up when it will continue. With the rate viz is releasing HXH volumes in digital, it may catch up perfectly to recent chapter. Assuming HxH regular returns after oneshot, viz / shueisha might have planned for simultaneous HxH chapter release.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

urca said:


> re-read the arc in one go, and you'll probably see it in a different light.
> 
> *And please, PRETTY PLEASE don't compare Mereum to Cell =_=.
> Mereum's a complex villain who was too awesome to exist in the manga :/.*
> ...



I better not catch you spouting this crap again.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am on chapter 187.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am on chapter 187.



Almost wish I was in your shoes, experiencing that arc for the first time again


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> I better not catch you spouting this crap again.



I better not catch you. Are you saying that Meryem's not a complex villain? Name five who top him in that regard. I think he's a very interesting character, similar look to Cell's aside (and I actually didn't even notice that until someone pointed it out to me).


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Are you saying that Meryem's not a complex villain?



He's complex, he just isn't very good.



EndlessStrategy said:


> Name five who top him in that regard.



Too many to name.



EndlessStrategy said:


> similar look to Cell's aside



Influenced too much by Cell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Meryem is the villain on the arc that I am at? if so, I will give you my opinion about it when I finished this arc.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> He's complex, he just isn't very good.



Why not?


> Too many to name.


I didn't tell you to name all of them, just 5.





> Influenced too much by Cell.


Yeah, probably. Still looks cool though.

Oh, and spoiler tag your responses as needed.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 3, 2012)

Meruem was a fantastic villain, what the hell are you on about Zangetto. Hardly ny shounen writers take time to develop a villain as much as Togashi did with Meruem. He started as the definition of generic, and was expertly developed through Kommugi. He's one of the most complex jump villains of all time.


----------



## belkrax (Dec 3, 2012)

I think Meruem is way better than cell, its a lot more of a deeper character, even if Cell is clearly stronger. It also has that thing that you start hating/fearing him and end up cheering for him and Komui, at leats thats what happened with me.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Why not?



Good character? Maybe. Good villain? Not so much...



EndlessStrategy said:


> I didn't tell you to name all of them, just 5.



1. Anti Spiral
2. Dio Brando
3. Vegeta
4. Hisoka
5. Light Yagami



KidTony said:


> Meruem was a fantastic villain, what the hell are you on about Zangetto. Hardly ny shounen writers take time to develop a villain as much as Togashi did with Meruem. He started as the definition of generic, and was expertly developed through Kommugi. He's one of the most complex jump villains of all time.



But he's still a terrible villain. He lacks proper motive, and is overly confused about his role.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Good character? Maybe. Good villain? Not so much...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- Don't know him
2- No
3. No
4. No
5. Yes

Bolded: Yea that's kinda what makes them complex, not a simple straight-forward goal.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 3, 2012)

What's your definition of "villain?" Someone who performs evil deeds? Meryem certainly qualified. Someone who is rotten to the core? Why so generic?

Also, as for your Villain list, I asked you about ones that were more complex. Most of the ones you picked are quite one dimensional. Only Light Yagami comes close. That said, Light Yagami, Dio Brando and Hisoka are all very interesting. Anti Spirals and Vegeta are rather generic (the only thing stopping the former from being completely forgettable is the whole "Spiral Nemesis" conundrum).


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

The degree of complexity varies with opinion, but Vegeta is certainly not generic. Spiral nemesis is an excellently complex character. In regards to Meruem, you could tell from the beginning that he wasn't fit to be a villain.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2012)

belkrax said:


> I think Meruem is way better than cell, its a lot more of a deeper character, even if Cell is clearly stronger. It also has that thing that you start hating/fearing him and end up cheering for him and Komui, at leats thats what happened with me.



I don't know about that 'Cell is stronger'... are we sure that post-rose Meruem (sickness aside) isn't as strong as cell?


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 3, 2012)

wow so many new people reading the manga  guess the new anime is doing it's job.


----------



## KAM18 (Dec 3, 2012)

Mereum was a great villain. Togashi took someone who looked like a typical Shonen villain and developed him perfectly.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> The degree of complexity varies with opinion, but Vegeta is certainly not generic. Spiral nemesis is an excellently complex character. In regards to Meruem, you could tell from the beginning that he wasn't fit to be a villain.



Vegeta is actually quite generic, his fights were intense and awesome and he did have some development but he's still quite the generic type


----------



## Fujita (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> But he's still a terrible villain. He lacks proper motive, and is overly confused about his role.



That's what makes him interesting, though. He has to find his place in the world. He's a nameless king sitting on a stolen throne in somebody else's castle. So, what does his life mean? 

Is he meant to be the natural-born tyrant that he was originally, oppressing everyone else through his strength and believing that might makes right? Or is he meant to create an egalitarian society in which people with unique and special talents can shine regardless of their strength?

He can get away with all that indecision and still be qualified as a villain (or maybe more properly an antagonist) because he still played the antagonistic role. Preparing a sorting to build an army that would kill a good chunk of an _entire country_ and declaring war on humanity... even with all of his respect for _some_ people's unique talents. He's still a serious threat to everyone. The confusion doesn't detract from that at all.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

Shozan said:


> I don't know about that 'Cell is stronger'... are we sure that post-rose Meruem (sickness aside) isn't as strong as cell?



You're serious? Cell could be low star level. How does Meruem come anywhere near that?



Narutossss said:


> wow so many new people reading the manga  guess the new anime is doing it's job.



I didn't even bother with the new anime.



x5exotic said:


> Vegeta is actually quite generic, his fights were intense and awesome and he did have some development but he's still quite the generic type



Generic? He had some major complexities. You were never even sure who's side he was on.


----------



## sadino (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't get the Light Yagami regarded as a good villain opinion.Unless you recognize how the author protrayed him as pathetic,then you have some character depth,but as i see lots of people failing to even notice how flawed he was, that makes me question if the author really did a good job on it.

Seriously,i didn't read JJBA yet,so can't judge Dio,but none of that list had that much depth as proclaimed.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Generic? He had some major complexities. You were never even sure who's side he was on.




Ummm...yes I was?

Saiyan arc = Bad guy
onward = turning into a good guy...with an attitude. (attitude = polite way of saying failed attempt at anti-hero) 

Much like most naruto villains and other generic ones. 

Which also makes it stupid how he became SS because he was "pure evil" when he was pretty much half-way through  but oh well


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Ummm...yes I was?
> 
> Saiyan arc = Bad guy
> onward = turning into a good guy.
> ...



Yeah no. Remember how he was so eager to test his abilities that he let Cell become complete? And then he was so sure he was the strongest, but proceeded to STFU 5 minutes after Seeing Goku fight? And of course when he became a Majin, but was able to overcome the effects eventually and hug his son before self detonating? He was not generic.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

Brutal, just brutal.. Poor Kaito   CH 200


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

sadino said:


> I don't get the Light Yagami regarded as a good villain opinion.Unless you recognize how the author protrayed him as pathetic,then you have some character depth,but as i see lots of people failing to even notice how flawed he was, that makes me question if the author really did a good job on it.
> 
> Seriously,i didn't read JJBA yet,so can't judge Dio,but none of that list had that much depth as proclaimed.


 Light is horrible... He is just meh.. I like Dio tho. He is alright with some awesome moments.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Light is horrible... He is just meh.. I like Dio tho. He is alright with some awesome moments.



You're meh.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Light is horrible... He is just meh.. I like Dio tho. He is alright with some awesome moments.



Light is horrible? I swear, only a hipster would say that, for the sake of denying the obvious fact that Light is anything but horrible.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> You're meh.



My standards for main villain went higher after Johan. 



Zengetto said:


> Light is horrible? I swear, only a hipster would say that, for the sake of denying the obvious fact that Light is anything but horrible.


 maybe I used a strong word for him. Let say bad but he did give me a great ride.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Yeah no. Remember how he was so eager to test his abilities that he let Cell become complete? And then he was so sure he was the strongest, but proceeded to STFU 5 minutes after Seeing Goku fight? And of course when he became a Majin, but was able to overcome the effects eventually and hug his son before self detonating? He was not generic.



Arrogant rival MC who is sure of himself but gets so butthurt because of MC that he goes to the bad guy for power. Generic.

I could name MANY instances where  some guy would be "HAHA i'm so strong" and "proceeds to STFU" 5 minutes later just within the DB series itself



@Malvin I'll judge when I finish the whole series after Brotherhood


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

On topic: Do you guys think the anime is going to cover this arc that I am reading right now on the manga? really want to watch this. Really a brutal world.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Arrogant rival MC who is sure of himself but gets so butthurt because of MC that he goes to the bad guy for power. Generic.



Show me one example from the time Dragon Ball was written. If you can't, just find an example of someone who thought having a family would make him stronger.



x5exotic said:


> I could name MANY instances where  some guy would be "HAHA i'm so strong" and "proceeds to STFU" 5 minutes later just within the DB series itself



When?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2012)

Dio posing > All of your villains!


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Show me one example from the time Dragon Ball was written. If you can't, just find an example of someone *who thought having a family would make him stronger.*
> 
> 
> 
> When?




I don't watch old stuff save for DBZ but a 70s guy would say the same about  DBZ.

Sasuke Uchiha pretty much fits the sentence.

@Bolded too many to name. But pretty much everyone from One Piece...and Shonen in general.

You care for someone, you get stronger...heh seriously? The most cliche shonen cliche used more than there are views for Gangnam Style and you're asking me when was it used?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Vegeta is actually quite generic, his fights were intense and awesome and he did have some development but he's still quite the generic type



Well, to be fair, he's not so much as generic as as he has been done to death. It's like with Shakespeare: his writing styles weren't cliche until they had been copied to heaven and back.



sadino said:


> I don't get the Light Yagami regarded as a good villain opinion.Unless you recognize how the author protrayed him as pathetic,then you have some character depth,but as i see lots of people failing to even notice how flawed he was, that makes me question if the author really did a good job on it.



What's really interesting is that there's next to no moral compass in Death Note. The protagonist and antagonist are both immoral, and the author's let the readers make their own decisions. Because of this, a good portion of the fanbase think of Light as a hero (not me though). That's quite exceptional.



Malvingt2 said:


> On topic: Do you guys think the anime is going to cover this arc that I am reading right now on the manga? really want to watch this. Really a brutal world.



Probably. The anime seems rather unconcerned with censorship, which is the only reason I would think they would be hesitant to animate the arc.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

I know but overall there's  not much special about him to make him a lot more than a generic villain. Especially compared to some villains recently.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> I don't watch old stuff save for DBZ but a 70s guy would say the same about  DBZ.



Baseless argument.



x5exotic said:


> Sasuke Uchiha pretty much fits the sentence.



Sasuke Uchiha is a bad joke of a character.



x5exotic said:


> @Bolded too many to name. But pretty much everyone from One Piece...and Shonen in general.
> 
> You care for someone, you get stronger...heh seriously? The most cliche shonen cliche used more than there are views for Gangnam Style and you're asking me when was it used?



You don't get it. When did someone say to himself "I'm going to have a family to I can increase my fighting capabilities?" Mind you he didn't even give a shit about his family.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Yeah no. Remember how he was so eager to test his abilities that he let Cell become complete? And then he was so sure he was the strongest, but proceeded to STFU 5 minutes after Seeing Goku fight? And of course when he became a Majin, but was able to overcome the effects eventually and hug his son before self detonating? He was not generic.



lol I like me some Vegeta but what does any of this have to do with not being generic or complexity?

Lol Disney's beast must be a marvel to you. Remember how he tossed some poor lost old man into a jail and berated all his happy dancing household items when they tried to cheer him up? Then he was mean to a beautiful sweet girl but eventually came to lover her and soften up.

Or how about the Grinch. First he hates Christmas......Then he loves it. GENIUS.

-__-. You're actually asking when a character thought a family/loved one would make him stronger?


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Baseless argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@bolded, yet he's very similar to Vegeta in that way.

@italic, taking things to the extreme and making things over the top is something JJBA and Toriko do all the time. 

Yes having someone to protect makes people stronger...a lot of characters are like that. Vegeta's exaggerated story was done really badly.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2012)

Has the chapter been translated yet?


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Yea like 3 days ago


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 3, 2012)

Vegeta was basically Piccolo but extended to the length of the series.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 3, 2012)

light is a delusional, self righteous, glorified cliche genius archetype ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

my personal top five
johan 
griffith
gauron
yokoya
tetsuo


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Him being smart was shown well, him being a dick was shown well, being delusional about justice and not actually having his murders justifies (well after a while) is done very well. 
So yea he's still teh best


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> @bolded, yet he's very similar to Vegeta in that way.



No. He's a bad shadow of Vegeta. 



x5exotic said:


> @italic, taking things to the extreme and making things over the top is something JJBA and Toriko do all the time.



Which came after DB.



x5exotic said:


> Yes having someone to protect makes people stronger...a lot of characters are like that. Vegeta's exaggerated story was done really badly.



You're still unable to comprehend, that this isn't a classic case of "I have to protect my loved ones."



projectcapsule said:


> light is a delusional, self righteous, glorified cliche genius archetype ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



To each his own I suppose.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> No. He's a bad shadow of Vegeta.



Pretty much the same to me





> Which came after DB.



Which doesn't matter because they did it better. And Lol@thinking DB is the source of all this.





> You're still unable to comprehend, that this isn't a classic case of "I have to protect my loved ones."



Not classic, generic. That's what I'm saying.



To each his own I suppose. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 3, 2012)

So that is why someone called him the Cell of this manga..  CH 213


----------



## Blunt (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So that is why someone called him the Cell of this manga..  CH 213


They call him cell because he resembles him and absorbs the strength of others.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

HxH sold 3.5 million units...how many volumes were released this year?


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Which doesn't matter because they did it better. And Lol@thinking DB is the source of all this.



Clearly you've been living under some rock.



x5exotic said:


> Not classic, generic. That's what I'm saying.



But it's not. This has never happened before, or after, to my knowledge. Tell me one example.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengotto is right. The basic concept of Vegeta's character has been copied many times over, but he does still have some unique traits. And almost every shonen in existance today would be very different without Dragon Ball's influence.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 3, 2012)

Well that was completely unexciting.

I hope part 2 is more eventful.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> So that is why someone called him the Cell of this manga..  CH 213



I've said this a few times in this thread but...

He doesn't just look like him he _is_ Cell.

He is Togashi's version of Cell, they don't look alike by chance and they share much more than just that.

Togashi was interested in the concept of the character and extended it.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 3, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I've said this a few times in this thread but...
> 
> He doesn't just look like him he _is_ Cell.
> 
> ...



What? What in the world do they have in common besides appearance and incredible strength?


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Do you guys know a YouTube channel called HISHE.com (how it should have ended)

Meryem is pretty much the HISHE of Cell


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> He's complex, he just isn't very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEATH LEDGERS JOKER IS FUCKING TERRIBLE BECAUSE HE WAS INSPIRED BY ALEX FROM A CLOCKWORK ORANGE! FUCK HEATH'S JOKER! HE WAS INTERESTING OR COMPLEX AT ALL BECAUSE OF THAT!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> But he's still a terrible villain. He lacks proper motive, and is overly confused about his role.


But that's he's such a good villain buddy! I mean seriously kid, just because he's not raping babies and laughing hysterically while burning down a retirement home doesn't mean he's not a villain. He was a less clear cut villain, kind of like Mogamett from Magi. While us the reader can clearly see what he is doing is wrong, it's obvious the they themselves don't think of it as wrong and are trying to make things better. and in Meruem's case the fact that he doesn't actually understand everything yet makes the situation even more complex as he's pretty much a god with all this power and he doesn't quite know what to do with it yet. Just because a character isn't a paper thin cliche trope doesn't make them a shitty character or villain.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> I didn't even bother with the new anime.


*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> On topic: Do you guys think the anime is going to cover this arc that I am reading right now on the manga? really want to watch this. Really a brutal world.



Yes, the director has already said he wants to adapt everything the manga has done, and there is already another completed arc after the one you are reading and a new one just started.


----------



## Zeno (Dec 3, 2012)

C-c-c-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> I know but overall there's  not much special about him to make him a lot more than a generic villain. Especially compared to some villains recently.


Do you find Seinfeld funny?


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Only watched first season and half of the second, not funny -.-


----------



## Kaido (Dec 3, 2012)

The Kurapika chapter was pretty cool, I do hope its somewhat canon.


----------



## Kaido (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> HxH sold 3.5 million units...how many volumes were released this year?



I think just 1, shame its lower on the list than Nakama Tail.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Ah that's fine
but it's pretty cool that Vol.30 sold only 1.09 or something million...the rest is from previous volumes? Must've been the anime


----------



## HappyHalloween (Dec 3, 2012)

FFS I WANT TO GO TO THE DARK CONTINENT (lol onepiece's New World) ALREADY!!!

Also, I have no doubt some of the Zodiac 12 are gonna get merked, namely the fodder looking ones, Horse, Snake, Dragon, Sheep, maybe Rooster and maybe Monkey.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2012)

HxH

uurrggg made a post before i find this thread lol

hope mod will delete it


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 3, 2012)

Hunter X Hunter Special 1: Kurapika's Reminiscence: that seal apparently blocks that

AWESOMENESS. pek Can anyone translate the japanese texts below? 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Is there any indication when the hiatus will truly end? I can't wait~!


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2012)

Nevaeh said:


> Hunter X Hunter Special 1: Kurapika's Reminiscence: that seal apparently blocks that
> 
> AWESOMENESS. pek Can anyone translate the japanese texts below?
> 
> ...



I think the special edition will be last for 3-5 chapter. then Togashi will work on HxH I hope


----------



## Kaido (Dec 3, 2012)

What are the best arcs in your opinions, guys?
Mine are
1. Yorknew City Arc
2. Chimera Ants Arc
3. Heavens Arena Arc
4. Hunter Exams Arc
5. Greed Island Arc
6. Election Arc
7. Rescue Killua Arc


----------



## HappyHalloween (Dec 3, 2012)

Gold Ace said:


> What are the best arcs in your opinions, guys?
> Mine are
> 1. Yorknew City Arc
> 2. Chimera Ants Arc
> ...



1. Yorknew City
2. Hunter Exams
3. Election 
4. Chimera

The rest arn't very good.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Most arcs in HxH are 10/10 which is pretty rare for animes 

But if I had to choose then
1. Chimera ant
2. Election
3. Yorknew
4. GI
5. HA
6. Exam
7. Zoldycks


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2012)

Gold Ace said:


> What are the best arcs in your opinions, guys?
> Mine are
> 1. Yorknew City Arc
> 2. Chimera Ants Arc
> ...



and when gon go to Zoldyks mansion


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 3, 2012)

kurapika's memories will be in 2 chapters. first one 29 pages second one 31 pages and that's it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

1. Chimera Ant Arc (I believe this is the greatest arc of ALL MANGAS)
2. York Shin
3. Election Arc
4. Greed Island
5. Hunter Exam
6. Heavens Arena

And I don't consider the Killua Rescue an arc of it's own. I consider it part of the Hunter Exam part as an epilogue due to it's length and wrapping up the end of the Hunter Exam.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 3, 2012)

Chimera Ant and Yorknew are like 1a and 1b for me. The election arc might as well be 1c - it was just really brilliant stuff and it was amazing to see Togashi weav so many different threads and conflicts together. And then there's Greed Island - 1d - probably one of the funnest adventure arcs in a manga I've ever come across. The dodgeball game was so


----------



## HappyHalloween (Dec 3, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> kurapika's memories will be in 2 chapters. first one 29 pages second one 31 pages and that's it.



Thank god... it will be over soon, I'd rather the mangaka stay on hiatus than make filler for the Kurata clan.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 3, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> kurapika's memories will be in 2 chapters. first one 29 pages second one 31 pages and that's it.



Thanks for the info!! Can't wait to read the second part! =)

Massive spoiler discussion of the *HxH Special 1 * below:  

*Part 1:*


*Spoiler*: __ 





Nice to see that Pairo's design remained the same despite his initial debut years ago. 



Now we know that 127 of Kurapika's clan got killed. Out of those killed, only 36 pairs of scarlet eyes were collected: 



According to chapter 339, besides the pair of scarlet eyes bought for the Nostrade clan, 4 other body collectors have been hunted so far..... 5 pairs of scarlet eyes shown, so Kurapika needs to find 31 more pairs. 




Also Kurapika's mom & dad was shown, seems like Kurapika inherited his mom's looks and his dad's intelligence. His dad looks pretty plain but he has ventured in the outside world before, probably has high combat abilities that will be shown later.* His face reminds me of Genthru. * It's like a foreshadow of his impending badass-beastmode, I can just tell.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with Zengetto that I didn't find Meruem to be an effective villain or a good character and *DEFINITELY* not complex at all, like most of the Chimera Ants he suffered from one-dimensional characterization and on top of him being OP it made him quite dull overall. It felt like Togashi didn't know what to do with him and instead of killing him off after his battle with Netereo just gave him a reset and in that respect he definitely could have been handled better. 

Also Vegeta was far from generic, he was not only the most developed and complex characters in DBZ but was also one of the better rival/villain characters in shounen, people tend to write him off too much like they do with everything Dragonball related but he was definitely one of Toriyama's better handled creations.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 3, 2012)

Massive spoiler discussion of the *HxH Special 1 * below:

*Part 2: *


*Spoiler*: __ 



Remember that Ubogin said that 5 years ago the Genei Ryodan attacked the Kurata clan... here's a little refresher. 









Frickin Ubogin the super-strong-reinforcement beast said the Kurata clan were strong.....  Hopefully we'll get to see Kuroro fight intense battles in later parts~!!!! Very early but I'm calling it now. *Ubogin/Kuroro VS Kurapika's father. *

Also, the method of creating the potion to make scarlet eyes last 24 hours has always been preserved and Kurapika knows it. This means that it is *Kurapika's secret weapon!!* It's akin to a STR potion, it will let Kurapika remain in his Emperor Time nen ability for 24 hours!! 



Lastly, the Kurata clan grow horns on their heads upon old age and ride chocobos lol.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 3, 2012)

Since there's a Kurapika special chapter, I figured I might as well post this for the sake of discussion. Just pure speculation btw. 

*What Kurapika did after the Greed Island arc:*


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Note: *Neon has to die no matter what, this is one way Togashi could justify it. It wouldn't make sense for Kuroro to keep using "LovelyGhostWriter" to predict the future, it's too imba that way. 




Chapter 339 actually explained a lot, but you really have to remember the previous scenes in order to piece together the puzzle. It's not complete yet, but I think it's quite likely~! 

The old HxH anime depicted Kurapika rather gruesomely.. which led to my speculation. See AMV video below to get the general idea, there's blood everywhere lol. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebPF5BTJ05Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2012)

HappyHalloween said:


> Thank god... it will be over soon, I'd rather the mangaka stay on hiatus than make filler for the Kurata clan.



mad


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 3, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I agree with Zengetto that I didn't find Meruem to be an effective villain or a good character and *DEFINITELY* not complex at all, like most of the Chimera Ants he suffered from one-dimensional characterization and on top of him being OP it made him quite dull overall. It felt like Togashi didn't know what to do with him and instead of killing him off after his battle with Netereo just gave him a reset and in that respect he definitely could have been handled better.
> 
> Also Vegeta was far from generic, he was not only the most developed and complex characters in DBZ but was also one of the better rival/villain characters in shounen, people tend to write him off too much like they do with everything Dragonball related but he was definitely one of Toriyama's better handled creations.



First of all, Vegeta's a good character. Not as good as you seem to be giving him credit for, but I was wrong in calling him generic.

But as for your first paragraph, I totally disagree. To cover this point by point.
*Spoiler*: __ 




*Why do you think he wasn't an effective villain or a good character?
*How can you not call him complex? I'd rather not go over all of the reasons I disagree with you here, because it would take a long time to write, but I must at least correct you on your use of the phrase "One-dimensional." One-dimensional means that there's nothing to a character beneath their actions. They do what they do because they're getting paid, or even just because they're evil. The Chimera ants are, in my opinion, among the least one dimensional villains in fiction. They seek to feed on humans because it's imprinted in their DNA, but that doesn't make them at all one dimensional. Many of them have characteristics from their past lives as humans, and almost none of them are just mindless worker drones. A few join with the heroes, because they think poorly of the ant's actions. Another prioritizes the protection of his queen, although all of the other ants had abandoned her. Many ants go out into the world to become kings of their own territories once Meryem hatches, as opposed following the King blindly. Of the ants who stay with the King after he leaves the nest, few do it for no reason. They go with him to gain Nen abilities, or to attempt to usurp him. And beyond their deep, defining motivations, you have tons of varying personalities with their own nuances, as well as abilities that reflect the user. You see, I could go on and on, but I'd rather just get to the next point.
*Togashi didn't know what to do with him? Meryem's story arc followed a path that seemed very well planned out, and everything that happened served a purpose. Try to find something that didn't. As for the memory loss, I admit that it wasn't absolutely necessary, but it made for a nail-biting climax. Out of curiosity, how would you have handled it?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 3, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> First of all, Vegeta's a good character. *Not as good as you seem to be giving him credit for*, but I was wrong in calling him generic.



Why? I think he does what a lot of rival/villain characters in shounen fail to do once they join the good guy's side and that's grow to their own rather than become the MC's bitch. Not saying that he's "the greatest villain of all shounen" like what people here are saying about fucking Meryem but he's a very effective character and a benchmark at that. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





> Why do you think he wasn't an effective villain or a good character?



In the beginning he was the atypical dull OP villain with no source of emotion or characterization that actually makes you feel any sort of remorse or anger for what he's doing when he gets a reset he becomes less interesting and more of a plot device but Togashi decided shoehorned a buttload of sappiness to garner sympathy before killing him off for real. He was really just an enigma and I guess that's a reason why people thought he was interesting.  



> How can you not call him complex?


Because he really isn't. People like to throw the word complex around without understanding the meaning. Complex is a word I would not use to describe Meryem or any character in HxH for that matter. 







> stuff



Alot of what you wrote here was bullshit and neglects the fact that the Chimera Ants we're introduce to or the ones who are the opposing force are very much the atypical "we are superior beings and only exist to follow our master" sort of deal we get out of majority of shounen. It's an interesting concept gone wary due to poor characterization, they're not complex, deep, or anything you describe then again I've seen people write the same sort of nonsense about the Arrancars in Bleach. 




> Meryem's story arc followed a path that seemed very well planned out, and everything that happened served a purpose.



Now this is just not true at all. The Meryem in the beginning is a completely different character from the Meryem after the reset and it's not because he developed or anything rather Togashi just decided to boot him up again to use as a plot device  for the final stretch of the arc. The Chimera Ant arc is a session that I don't think Togashi planned well at all given the constant shift in tones the arc brings, frequently dropped plot points where it's obvious Togashi just forgot and a weird conclusion that doesn't really feel like the same arc at all. 



> Out of curiosity, how would you have handled it?


Actually develop him up to a certain point rather than restart it.


----------



## Wosu (Dec 3, 2012)

Well I watched HxH as a kid and always liked it. Didn't even know about the OVA's.
I'm not current with manga though, i am just watching the new animu, which was concluding the York Shin arc.
I couldn't wait, so I went to watch the Ova.

Awesome shit.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 3, 2012)

Moe Lester said:


> Well I watched HxH as a kid and always liked it. Didn't even know about the OVA's.
> I'm not current with manga though, i am just watching the new animu, which was concluding the York Shin arc.
> I couldn't wait, so I went to watch the Ova.
> 
> Awesome shit.



Wait... Are you seriously implying the GI OVA's are good...? I mean while I personally think the 99 series is complete shit I understand some people do enjoy them because of the ridiculous reason of nostalgia. But not even they usually try and defend the GI OVA's... And you should read the manga. It's amazing.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 4, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Firstly: couldn't you say the same about Vegeta? And he was killing innocents in cold blood: if that doesn't incite anger, what will? His memory was wiped for like 10 chapters. Granted, Meryem does become less interesting in that time, but what more could have been done with him? The Rose was the only chance they had to defeat him, so Togashi would have either had to kill him right there or skip to him hobbling off to Komugi. His reversion also added much suspense to the climax. As for sappiness to garner sympathy...what's your point? To each his own I guess, but an author's job is partly to manipulate the emotions of his readers. I don't think he overdid it. As for being an enigma, I disagree. His actions became somewhat unpredictable after a fashion, but his inner psyche was, for the most part, on display throughout.



> Because he really isn't. People like to throw the word complex around without understanding the meaning. Complex is a word I would not use to describe Meryem or any character in HxH for that matter.


Then who in the world would you use it for? Meryem is a character who changed significantly over time, was equally compassionate and ruthless, came into conflict with his own nature and questioned his actions. He was a being at the pinnacle of existence, portrayed in a way most beasts of that sort are never shown as. Now you could make arguments for more complex characters, but there's a point where complexity becomes convolution. Isn't this degree enough?


> Alot of what you wrote here was bullshit and neglects the fact that the Chimera Ants we're introduce to or the ones who are the opposing force are very much the atypical "we are superior beings and only exist to follow our master" sort of deal we get out of majority of shounen. It's an interesting concept gone wary due to poor characterization, they're not complex, deep, or anything you describe then again I've seen people write the same sort of nonsense about the Arrancars in Bleach.


I see no counter arguments in this paragraph. I just told you why I disagree with what you said, and you only reiterated your opinion in response



> Now this is just not true at all. The Meryem in the beginning is a completely different character from the Meryem after the reset and it's not because he developed or anything rather Togashi just decided to boot him up again to use as a plot device  for the final stretch of the arc.


As I said, I'm not denying the plot convenience. Nonetheless, Meryem post Nuke is different from newborn Meryem because he's still influenced subconsciously by his old memories.



> The Chimera Ant arc is a session that I don't think Togashi planned well at all given the constant shift in tones the arc brings,


Examples? It seemed to have a consistently dreary tone throughout.



> frequently dropped plot points where it's obvious Togashi just forgot


Examples?


> and a weird conclusion that doesn't really feel like the same arc at all.


How so?



> Actually develop him up to a certain point rather than restart it.


He developed him to a point. And as I said before, whether or not he lost his memories, he was going to die soon either way. There was little room for development left.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 4, 2012)

Caught up. Series is really addicting. 

Killua is awesome. Great to have a second protagonist. Gon being almost as cool makes reading the story enjoyable.

Alluka and Killua are so adorable.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 4, 2012)

just caught up with the series 

the Kemira ants arc was awesome  

um what does this mean?
Link removed
Link removed

that tomb is supposed to be for Kilua or for the coins butler ?


----------



## Nanja (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't sure about that scene either.

It seems clear that the grave is for Gotoh(butler) but I'm not sure why Killua would have sent the Rat-thing or what they were talking about.


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 4, 2012)

The grave is for Gotoh. The kiriko is disguising itself as Gotoh to keep his death a secret from Killua.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 4, 2012)

So, who is the brother Kalluto is trying to 'bring back'?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2012)

Nanja said:


> So, who is the brother Kalluto is trying to 'bring back'?



-_- Killua obviously.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 4, 2012)

Nanja said:


> So, who is the brother Kalluto is trying to 'bring back'?



Alluka, and not "bring back"..."get back at" from the scans I got 
and the Zoldyck family chart confirms it...kinda


----------



## Nanja (Dec 4, 2012)

How is becoming a member of the spiders going to assist in bringing Killua back though? 

I figure Killua as probably the most reasonable answer as well now that Alluka was revealed. I just don't understand it. 

Part of me thinks Kuroro is actually related to them.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 4, 2012)

Funny how people claim Meryem's not complex and proceed to NOT prove it because they can't


----------



## Nanja (Dec 4, 2012)

I also thought it was Akulla at first but now that the situation seems at least somewhat resolved... IDK what Kalluto would be doing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2012)

Nanja said:


> How is becoming a member of the spiders going to assist in bringing Killua back though?
> 
> I figure Killua as probably the most reasonable answer as well now that Alluka was revealed. I just don't understand it.
> 
> Part of me thinks Kuroro is actually related to them.





Nanja said:


> I also thought it was Akulla at first but now that the situation seems at least somewhat resolved... IDK what Kalluto would be doing.



Think of it this way, Killua's entire family didn't want him to leave. Hell Killua's dad only let him leave because he thought he'd be back one day (mainly because of the mind control device that used to be in his head). His mom literally sees it that Gon and the others kidnapped and stole Killua from her. Kalluto seeing as he's very close to his mother probably sees it that way as well.


----------



## urca (Dec 4, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Wait... Are you seriously implying the GI OVA's are good...? I mean while I personally think the 99 series is complete shit I understand some people do enjoy them because of the ridiculous reason of nostalgia. But not even they usually try and defend the GI OVA's... And you should read the manga. It's amazing.



Is it really all about the nostalgia?
I mean I know nostalgia can play a factor, but in general, the 99 anime, while not as well-animated as the new one, it has a better directing in some of the fights, and the soundtracks blow the 2011's away by a milestone, even the seiyuu's are much better (Especially Hisoka's).

But they both have their own charms, and the 2011 version was totally enjoyable, now I can't wait to see GI arc


----------



## Stannis (Dec 4, 2012)

Ukoku said:


> The grave is for Gotoh. The *kiriko *is disguising itself as Gotoh to keep his death a secret from Killua.



so Gotoh is dead  

what is Kiriko?


----------



## sadino (Dec 4, 2012)

Boshi said:


> so Gotoh is dead
> 
> what is Kiriko?


Remember the morphing beasts that acted as Gon's guides to the hunter exam location?Those guys.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 4, 2012)

no wonder I didn't know since I started reading from Greed island


----------



## アストロ (Dec 4, 2012)

Can someone kindly inform where the anime is in the manga?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2012)

アストロ said:


> Can someone kindly inform where the anime is in the manga?



Most of chapter 116


----------



## Zeno (Dec 4, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Funny how people claim Meryem's not complex and proceed to NOT prove it because they can't



Funny how nobody claimed that, and just made it up.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2012)

You should know by now that you shouldn't respond to x5exotic.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 4, 2012)

Oh no the gundam fantroll is mad


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, to be honest, about a old character like Vegeta, it's hard to tell if he is Generic because he is so empty and common, or if he feels so empty and common because he is old and was copied so many times.

OTOH, Piccolo's story is just so much more interesting than Vegeta, so in the same manga they have another, better example of a anti-hero. Vegeta kinda just took over Yamcha's role, the "friendly rival" one who pretends to be evil because he is prideful.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2012)

CH 230


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 4, 2012)

Arkeus said:


> Well, to be honest, about a old character like Vegeta, it's hard to tell if he is Generic because he is so empty and common, or if he feels so empty and common because he is old and was copied so many times.
> 
> OTOH, Piccolo's story is just so much more interesting than Vegeta, so in the same manga they have another, better example of a anti-hero. Vegeta kinda just took over Yamcha's role, the "friendly rival" one who pretends to be evil because he is prideful.




Just because a character is popular enough to be copied many times in one medium doesn't make it any less generic. Vegeta was not the first villain of his kind, and has no complexity whatsoever or anything else that adds to making him different or particularly special. So he's pretty generic.


----------



## Kaido (Dec 4, 2012)

Since i'm new at this forum, who are the notable top tiers in the series?


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 4, 2012)

urca said:


> Is it really all about the nostalgia?
> I mean I know nostalgia can play a factor, but in general, the 99 anime, while not as well-animated as the new one, it has a better directing in some of the fights, and the soundtracks blow the 2011's away by a milestone, even the seiyuu's are much better (Especially Hisoka's).
> 
> But they both have their own charms, and the 2011 version was totally enjoyable, now I can't wait to see GI arc


Nensense is a troll and an idiot, don't take him seriously.



Gold Ace said:


> Since i'm new at this forum, who are the notable top tiers in the series?


Tompa.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 4, 2012)

Gold Ace said:


> Since i'm new at this forum, who are the notable top tiers in the series?



We barely  discuss that, but

Hisoka > Chrollo is the #1 rule


And most powers here are not about explosions so it's mostly like an RPG effect, this guy controls this/that guy traps that


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 4, 2012)

Arkeus said:


> OTOH, Piccolo's story is just so much more interesting than Vegeta, so in the same manga they have another, better example of a anti-hero.



The problem with Piccolo is that he suffered the same fate as most of the rival/villain characters in which he sorta stopped developing at a certain point and became another one of Goku's lackeys. I liked him more so in the beginning where he began to open up to Gohan but as it went on he became more of a plot device than an actual character. 



Arkeus said:


> Vegeta kinda just took over Yamcha's role, the "friendly rival" one who pretends to be evil because he is prideful.


Except Vegata was far from a "friendly rival" if the Majin saga says anything about how he felt towards Goku and his inferiority complex he's been struggling against since their first encounter. Yamcha was always a goofball and never really had a rivalry with Goku beyond his brief antagonistic role in Dragonball.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 4, 2012)

Boshi said:


> no wonder I didn't know since I started reading from Greed island



You missed the York Shin Arc. For shame. Seriously though, even though the Hunter Exam and Heaven's arena arcs aren't on par with the rest of the manga, doesn't make them bad.



Zengetto said:


> Funny how nobody claimed that, and just made it up.



I thought you claimed that?


----------



## Zeno (Dec 4, 2012)

I said he wasn't a good villain.


----------



## Lord Hirako (Dec 4, 2012)

Gotta say the greed island was good not has good has the one before it but good the only anoying thing is that Togashis art was really bad at some points especially at the ending chapter. Do the volumes also have such a horrid art? if so i dont know if i want to buy them.

The chimera ant arc has been really good so far. dat Knukle


----------



## urca (Dec 4, 2012)

Nensense said:


> In your opinion, I think the direction was pretty poor in the 99 series compared to the 2011 (the Requiem scene for instance) and the music I believe is much superior in the 2011 but there's just issue with placement.



Kuroro vs The Zaoldyecks had a VERY good directing, this also applies to Kurapika vs Uvo (but the 2011 version blows it away in the directing department).

As for the music, the 1999's music adds to the atmosphere more, listen to Kurapika vs Uvo and Kuroro vs Zaoldyecks, forget about these,  listen to the music played at the ova when the Ryodan follow Scuwala and judge.

the 2011 version has some AWESOME pieces of music, but they just don't use it, for some insane reason ...


----------



## Blunt (Dec 4, 2012)

Gold Ace said:


> Since i'm new at this forum, who are the notable top tiers in the series?


I'd say Hisoka, Illumi, Maha, Zeno, Silva, Chrollo, Meryem (duh), the Royal Guards, adult Gon, and Netero. Probably some of  the Zodiac 12, but Hisoka wasn't too impressed with them. Biscuit is also a possibility.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 4, 2012)

Lord Hirako said:


> Gotta say the greed island was good not has good has the one before it but good the only anoying thing is that Togashis art was really bad at some points especially at the ending chapter. Do the volumes also have such a horrid art? if so i dont know if i want to buy them.
> 
> The chimera ant arc has been really good so far. dat Knukle



Togashi redraws every chapter for the tankobans.


----------



## SternRitter (Dec 4, 2012)

Really glad for HxH in the volume sales, the stuff must be like gold over in japan. If Togashi could just be more motivated then he'd easily be on the top 3 year in year out. 
Still need to read the special but need to catch up on OP first.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 4, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> You missed the York Shin Arc. For shame. Seriously though, even though the Hunter Exam and Heaven's arena arcs aren't on par with the rest of the manga, doesn't make them bad.




I've seen it in the old anime 50 years ago.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2012)

Boshi said:


> I've seen it in the old anime 50 years ago.



That's not good enough, the old anime changed some stuff around for York Shin in the beginning and other parts of the arc and left out some small details. Go read it now.


----------



## Angoobo (Dec 4, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I'd say Hisoka, Illumi, Maha, Zeno, Silva, Chrollo, Meryem (duh), the Royal Guards, adult Gon, and Netero. Probably some of  the Zodiac 12, but Hisoka wasn't too impressed with them. Biscuit is also a possibility.



Gin?Raiza?...-_-*


----------



## sadino (Dec 4, 2012)

Netero,Meruem,Yupi,Pitoh,Adult Gon seemed clearly above the rest.Meruem should even deserve his own tier for that matter.

But it's not worth discussing since this doesn't follow a DBZ/Bleach logic.The abilities,strategies,smarts matter way more in the fights.The characters "fight" a lot with information only so powerlevels are quite redundant.


----------



## Wosu (Dec 4, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Wait... Are you seriously implying the GI OVA's are good...? I mean while I personally think the 99 series is complete shit I understand some people do enjoy them because of the ridiculous reason of nostalgia. But not even they usually try and defend the GI OVA's... And you should read the manga. It's amazing.


I read the recent volumes, with Beyond Netero the guy who claimed to be Netero's son. Can't wait for the next volume.

I never said the OVA was good, I said HxH is awesome thus far, I have barely seen Greed Island though. I heard they made Hisoka into a child molester in that shit.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 4, 2012)

Angoobo said:


> Gin?Raiza?...-_-*


I guess Razor can be counted too. I totally forgot about Ging.


----------



## urca (Dec 4, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> I guess Razor can be counted too. I totally forgot about Ging.



If only he was there in the ant's saga, it would really be interesting to see how his emission powers play in the arc :33.


----------



## Arkeus (Dec 4, 2012)

Ging and Pariston are probably Top Tier, or as close to it as you can be without being Mereum.

I keep waiting for Biscuit to have a serious fight and show that she could have taken all the royal guards by herself.


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Wait... Are you seriously implying the GI OVA's are good...? I mean while I personally think the 99 series is complete shit I understand some people do enjoy them because of the ridiculous reason of nostalgia. But not even they usually try and defend the GI OVA's... And you should read the manga. It's amazing.



Where's the logic in that? 

You can't just pin it down to nostalgia. I loved the 99 series when I watched it years ago. I enjoyed the first OVA to some extent and I hated the GI OVA's. There's nothing nostalgic about it.

Stop comparing it to the manga. The 99 anime stands on its own and doesn't need to be compared to it. 

Manga > 99 anime >>>> 2011 anime >> OVA 1 >>>>> GI OVAs


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2012)

WTF. DON'T DISAGREE WITH ME. YOU NOSTALGIAFAG.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 4, 2012)

OVA 1 had the best build-up and music and all that shit >.<

If you disagree then I don't agree with you


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 4, 2012)

I began to watch HXH from the 2011 anime and i agree with the first OVA being better than the 99 anime, i even doubt the reboot will be able to make that part of yorknew as good.

watch out for spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]udR6RdFpSVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 4, 2012)

sadino said:


> Netero,Meruem,Yupi,Pitoh,Adult Gon seemed clearly above the rest.Meruem should even deserve his own tier for that matter.
> 
> But it's not worth discussing since this doesn't follow a DBZ/Bleach logic.The abilities,strategies,smarts matter way more in the fights.The characters "fight" a lot with information only so powerlevels are quite redundant.



Well, Meryem is essentially unbeatable without hax, and even with hax it will take a ton of planning and effort. Likewise, power levels certainly matter in every fight, but not to the degree where they decide the match entirely.



Arkeus said:


> I keep waiting for Biscuit to have a serious fight and show that she could have taken all the royal guards by herself.



What? The people who can defeat a single Royal Guard by themselves can be counted on your fingers. The only person who has a chance of beating all of them by himself is Meryem. Sure, Bisque is strong and all, but she hasn't been hyped even close to that level.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know where Biscuit stands since her stomping Genthuru's homie is hardly anything to get worked up over. I think she's probably a little above the ant invasion team which means she can barely take a single Royal Guard.


----------



## urca (Dec 4, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I don't know where Biscuit stands since her stomping Genthuru's homie is hardly anything to get worked up over. I think she's probably a little above the ant invasion team which means she can barely take a single Royal Guard.



She's like Hisoka in the terms of not knowing anything about her, don't judge until we get some real fights for her.

As far as we know, she learned nen 40 years ago, so she basically beats almost everyone when it comes to battle experience.


----------



## mikeyc (Dec 4, 2012)

I looked at the cover for hxh more closely and it was hella dumb so I returned it


----------



## Xell (Dec 4, 2012)

Good call. You don't want to read this shit.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 4, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> The only person who has a chance of beating all of them by himself is Meryem. Sure, Bisque is strong and all, but she hasn't been hyped even close to that level.



Even Netero can't beat the Royal Guards simultaneously, or even one after the other. He admitted that Pitou alone may be more powerful than him.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 4, 2012)

urca said:


> She's like Hisoka in the terms of not knowing anything about her, don't judge until we get some real fights for her.
> 
> As far as we know, she learned nen 40 years ago, so she basically beats almost everyone when it comes to battle experience.



Majority of the ant invasion team had the Royal Guard beat in battle experience but that can only go so far. Me saying she can even beat one of them just barely says how high a regard i hold her character in terms of fighting. But no way is she beating more than one of them. I'm already having second thoughts on her beating Pitou or Yupi.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 4, 2012)

Has everyone read the latest Kurapika's Reminiscence Chapter 1?

*Here's my fanmade storyboard for chapter 2 of Kurapika's reminiscence:*


*Spoiler*: __ 












Made it just for fun. Would be awesome if it came true lol.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 5, 2012)

Just makes you hate the spiders even more. The shit they did... I hope they get what is coming to them. That girl he works for is a sick bitch as well though.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

Nanja said:


> Just makes you hate the spiders even more. The shit they did... I hope they get what is coming to them. That girl he works for is a sick bitch as well though.



Indeed. Why do people pin the Spiders as even remotely sympathetic characters? They steal. And murder. Far more than necessary. To no specific end. Their only positive trait is that they care for one another. They act human, they're very entertaining, and have excellent designs and abilities. This is what misleads people.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 5, 2012)

Sheila might be related to Ickshonpay. Link removed
Similar character design, her bag has his face, and when she was rescued by Kurapika an electronic monitor was beeping, so maybe her abilities are similar to hacker hunter Ickshonpay.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 5, 2012)

in the past it's so easy to say, "lol kuruta massacre hehe". the kurapica special puts faces behind the name, humanizes the tribe and reminds us what a bunch of pricks (putting it mildly) the ryodan really are.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 5, 2012)

> lol kuruta massacre hehe



..because the massacre of what were previously known to be innocent victims is comical?

I don't see how anyone could see the Ryodan as anything but despicable after hearing that they exterminated a race.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 5, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> ..because the massacre of what were previously known to be innocent victims is comical?



i just meant that the massacre becomes more real in our minds now that we know the faces of some of the victims


----------



## Roman (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm just a little sad this was only a oneshot and Hunter x Hunter isn't actually back. I woke up this morning seeing this chapter up and I was in a state of utter euphoria to see one of my absolute favorite series back after a long wait 

That said, this is a beautiful chapter. I've always been interested to know more about the Kurata clan massacre and know about them from before. It really gives a great perspective into who they were and what they did. Seeing them makes me more sympathetic to Kurapika's suffering.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> ..because the massacre of what were previously known to be innocent victims is comical?
> 
> I don't see how anyone could see the Ryodan as anything but despicable after hearing that they exterminated a race.



Believe me, they try. I saw a thread over ten pages long about it, back when they still had the subforum up.


----------



## Rinnel (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi

One shot 2nd part raw:





> While shopping, the kids have an altercation with some thugs.
> Kurapika was going to get angry, but Pairo stops him and apologizes to the thugs.
> After they finished shopping, the thugs ask them money to let them leave the town.
> 
> ...



Spoiler from Mangahepers/


----------



## wibisana (Dec 5, 2012)

dude they (Ryodan) just did their job... taking eyes and sold to highest bidder.
yeah evil and hate-able, but didn't zoldyks did the same thing?


----------



## urca (Dec 5, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Majority of the ant invasion team had the Royal Guard beat in battle experience but that can only go so far. Me saying she can even beat one of them just barely says how high a regard i hold her character in terms of fighting. But no way is she beating more than one of them. I'm already having second thoughts on her beating Pitou or Yupi.



I agree that she can take on a royal guard with ease (not beat him with ease, but she qualifies easily to fight one), so I agree with you.

I'd say Biscuit CAN beat Pitou or Yupi, but she'll get injured, and that's a certain if she ever gets to go against any of them.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

wibisana said:


> dude they (Ryodan) just did their job... taking eyes and sold to highest bidder.
> yeah evil and hate-able, but didn't zoldyks did the same thing?



Yes, and the Zolydocks are also evil. What's your point? Not to mention, their "job" was something they chose entirely for themselves. They are a group who can easily make money, yet they choose the method that requires the deaths of over a hundred. That is the definition of evil.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 5, 2012)

In HxH, no one is evil. When you're on the level of Dio Brando, you're evil.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes there are people who are evil in HxH -_-
Just because they had some sort of justification doesn't make it a "there's no evil in this series" manga <.<


----------



## wibisana (Dec 5, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Yes, and the Zolydocks are also evil. What's your point? Not to mention, their "job" was something they chose entirely for themselves. They are a group who can easily make money, yet they choose the method that requires the deaths of over a hundred. That is the definition of evil.



well you said people is wrong and misled because like/love them...
I am not saying they and Zoldyks is not evil, but I love them the way it is,
I love meryem showing bit compassionate and love to Kumogi
I love Pitou devotion and will to protect Kumogi at all cost, I love gon threaten Pitou to kill Kumogi (he didn't even know who is Kumogi, Gon is bit evil in here).
I love Shaiapouf way to protect Meryem by lying and want to kill Komugi.

it doesn't change the fact the villain is evil or not. but it show How togashi cleverly put all the together and make a perfect simphony of great manga


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 5, 2012)

Rinnel said:


> Hi
> 
> One shot 2nd part raw:
> 
> ...



It seems that the massacre was partially Kurapika's fault.

and omg what should I do? I like Pyro. So much. How could they kill a kid like him?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 5, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> It seems that the massacre was partially Kurapika's fault.
> 
> and omg what should I do? I like Pyro. So much. How could they kill a kid like him?



seem so,
doesn't it quite fit the story, how he hate them so much, seems he hate himself too, (can't show scan) but sometime I feel Kurapika feel guilt more that anger to them.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

wibisana said:


> well you said people is wrong and misled because like/love them...
> I am not saying they and Zoldyks is not evil, but I love them the way it is,
> I love meryem showing bit compassionate and love to Kumogi
> I love Pitou devotion and will to protect Kumogi at all cost, I love gon threaten Pitou to kill Kumogi (he didn't even know who is Kumogi, Gon is bit evil in here).
> ...



As I've said before, they're great characters and fun to watch. Since you agree with me that they're evil, I don't see why we're even having this conversation. I just meant that, despite how likeable they are, they are still irredeemably evil.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 5, 2012)

Can people discuss raws in spoiler tags please?


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 5, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> As I've said before, they're great characters and fun to watch. Since you agree with me that they're evil, I don't see why we're even having this conversation. I just meant that, despite how likeable they are, they are still irredeemably evil.



they can redeem thenmselves >.>
philanthropic work is always an option


oh wait


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> they can redeem thenmselves >.>
> philanthropic work is always an option
> 
> 
> oh wait



I can't even tell if you're serious.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 5, 2012)

half-serious

I mean they aren't THAT evil, I mean if Kratos could redeem himself then so can these guys


----------



## sadino (Dec 5, 2012)

I still don't buy the Kurta being the victims they claim to be.Maybe they did some deep shit in the long past to end secluded.Just something that came remembering about the Scarlet Eyes hax and how Uvo say they were strong...


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> half-serious
> 
> I mean they aren't THAT evil, I mean if Kratos could redeem himself then so can these guys



I don't think Kratos is redeemable either.



sadino said:


> I still don't buy the Kurta being the victims they claim to be.Maybe they did some deep shit in the long past to end secluded.Just something that came remembering about the Scarlet Eyes hax and how Uvo say they were strong...



How good or evil the Kurta are is irrelevant. The Ryodan have shown total disregard for life, to the point where the Kurta clan's massacre seems like something they would have no problem carrying out, even if the Kurta were completely innocent. I do wonder about their strength though. From what we've seen they don't seem to be different from normal people, save for the red eyes which are purely aesthetic.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 5, 2012)

Importance of life is subjective I guess 

And it's not like Gon is any better...he let people die when his pride is involved. Not saying GR are good people but they are not the worst, and compared to other scum in the HxH world they look relatively good, in addition to how likeable they are already.


----------



## solid-soul (Dec 5, 2012)

kurapica better not pussy out on his revenge, i want him to kill The Ryodan brutally.

kurapica should a taken ubo eyes out, that chained technique is a mercy kill.....simply unacceptable


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 5, 2012)

Kurapika must have lost his sanity for a while after to returning home to that scene. 

When you see Gon and Killua lose it over relatively smaller things; like the deaths/injuries in battle situations.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 5, 2012)

solid-soul said:


> kurapica better not pussy out on his revenge, i want him to kill The Ryodan brutally.
> 
> kurapica should a taken ubo eyes out, that chained technique is a mercy kill.....simply unacceptable



You play too much GoW 
I like it 

But I love GR too much to see them die, let alone in pain :/

Maybe Nobunaga is the one I'm most willing to see get killed
but the rest...noooooooooooooooooo


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> And it's not like Gon is any better...he let people die when his pride is involved.



Certainly Gon is no paragon of virtue, but he's far better than them.



> Not saying GR are good people but they are not the worst, and compared to other scum in the HxH world they look relatively good, in addition to how likeable they are already.


Fair point, but anyone can look good when compared to the worst of the worst. This is partly why people are mislead.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 5, 2012)

The Genei Ryodan are likeable because they have a weird contrast going on between acting like relatively well-adjusted, if quirky, individuals and thinking that mass slaughter is either fun or a regular part of life. They're eccentric and interesting, and added on to the general reasons people like villains (Evil is Cool, after all).... it's kind of easy to gloss over just what it is that they do. 

They're also substantially cooler than people like Genthru or any of the other vile individuals we've seen. Ming Jol-Ik also comes to mind. 

Kind of why Pitou is more likeable than Rammot because of his other character traits, glossing over the fact that both had a vaguely orgasmic reaction to murder.


----------



## sadino (Dec 5, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> How good or evil the Kurta are is irrelevant. The Ryodan have shown total disregard for life, to the point where the Kurta clan's massacre seems like something they would have no problem carrying out, even if the Kurta were completely innocent. I do wonder about their strength though. From what we've seen they don't seem to be different from normal people, save for the red eyes which are purely aesthetic.



Oh i wasn't saying it due to the Ryodan morality discussion or anything,sorry for not clarifying it.It was just from a story standpoint,Kurapika is the dramatic character afterall and HxH has the greyest view of world in shounen.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 5, 2012)

Hm, based on the text that was left behind it would seem the Ryodan are more involved with Ryuuseigai than I thought.

Then again, I also remember Ubo saying they massacred the Kuruta simply because Danchou wanted their eyes and it's not like the Ryodan to leave a message behind.

Nice art in this chapter too.


----------



## urca (Dec 5, 2012)

Are we getting a chapter next week?


----------



## Apotheosis (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope we don't have Gon telling Kurapika was wrong to go after the Ryodan when he did the same exact thing to an extreme to get revenge.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 5, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Hm, based on the text that was left behind it would seem the Ryodan are more involved with Ryuuseigai than I thought.



The Ryodan, at least their core members, were always heavily involved with Meteor City. Quite a few of them come from there, and a group of them showed up to defend the place from the Chimera Ants. 



> Then again, I also remember Ubo saying they massacred the Kuruta simply because Danchou wanted their eyes and it's not like the Ryodan to leave a message behind.



Yeah. Honestly, I kind of doubt that the Kurta clan were involved in some seriously nasty stuff or anything like that. On a separate note, the notion that they were killed for that sort of reason at all is kind of absurd in the light of Uvo's comment. He nonchalantly admits that they slaughtered them because Chrollo took a liking to their eyes. 

If anybody were to give some kind of justification for killing them, you'd think it'd be the guys that killed them, no?

The message is odd. Not the least for the reason that it's blatantly Meteor City's message to the outside world. The fact that the Troupe, who are fairly well-known if only by reputation, used this wouldn't go unnoticed, right? And yet the Mafia, with all the resources at their disposal, actually analyzed the Troupe's DNA to try and hunt them down and in the process figured out that they had to be from Meteor City.

At which point the Dons called off the attack.

And not to mention that that message was left after one of their own was subject to injustice and they took revenge. Uvo's comment doesn't make sense in that light at all.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 5, 2012)

@Apotheosis: From what we've seen of Gon, he's not the type to say something like that.

@Fujita: The massacre was probably the only time they left that message. And since Kurapika is likely the only one who saw it, there would be no connection. That said, the Troupe's motivation is highly suspect at this point. I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

at *319*

I can't stop


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Dec 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> at *319*
> 
> I can't stop


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> at *319*
> 
> I can't stop


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 6, 2012)

Any translation of part 2 of kurapika's story yet? Even spanish would be alright


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 6, 2012)

No espangol amigo


Por favor


Jajajajajajaja


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ryodan actually wiping out a clan because of those scum actually makes them a little unlikable now. I actually hope Kurapika wipes them out now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> No Espa?ol mi amigo
> 
> 
> Por favor
> ...


 fixed*


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 6, 2012)

wibisana said:


> dude they (Ryodan) just did their job... taking eyes and sold to highest bidder.
> yeah evil and hate-able, but didn't zoldyks did the same thing?



I would say the Zoldycks are slightly higher better. What they do is their profession rather than their enjoyment.

The Ryodan seem to be in it for the sport more so than a way of life.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Dec 6, 2012)

I think the distinction is that the Zoldycks kill specific targets because that's their job, whereas the Ryodan perform tasks just for the opportunity to kill whomever they want. Hell, they do it when they don't even have a particular goal, like in Greed Island.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, i think Zeno has a little more moral high ground than the Ryodan after seeing how he reacted to Komugi and Mereum. I expect most of the Ryodan not to give a shit about that situation and to take advantage of it instead.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 6, 2012)

The Ryodan kill for the evulz and have no qualms of killing anyone that opposes them regardless of whether they're innocent, children, elderly, defenseless etc.

The Zoaldyecks solely kill for their work. The Zoaldyecks also have certain standards, They refrain from killing innocent targets.

They're both evil, but as evil goes the Ryodan are the only ones that actually crossed the moral event horizon.

I actually like the fact that they're like that. They're sympathetic but they're still undoubtedly monsters that will not think twice about committing theft, murder, genocide and torture.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

*340*

Tomorrow I am going to give you my opinion about the series guys. Gon as a main character, support cast, plot, the set up and the chimera ant king.

I have to calm down and write about those above after the ride I just had.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> The Ryodan kill for the evulz and have no qualms of killing anyone that opposes them regardless of whether they're innocent, children, elderly, defenseless etc.
> 
> *The Zoaldyecks solely kill for their work. The Zoaldyecks also have certain standards, They refrain from killing innocent targets.*
> 
> ...



I read somewhere in HxH subsection backthen the Zoldieks kill innocent too
hundreds/millions for ceremony,sacrificing or something, i can't find the scan though.

but I am pretty sure that an Innocent traveler killed for experiment of Alluka's power.

yeah I know Zeno felt guilt when he hit Kumogi, that's why people think Zoldiek "never" kill Innocent people


----------



## Danchou (Dec 7, 2012)

Milluki and Illumi (and probably Kikyou) are exceptions.

Milluki is a douchebag.

Illumi justified at least one of the people he inadvertently killed (a butler) by stating she was going to die for having a lover anyway.

Not saying none of them kill innocents, but overall they do hold back from killing innocent people. Zeno was deeply disturbed when he thought he killed Komugi and Silva was warning Killua about the many people that had died due to Alluka.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 7, 2012)

Well that was horribly disappointing.

Rather have 2 new hxh chapters


----------



## urca (Dec 7, 2012)

Has the chapter been released in English yet?


----------



## GeeX (Dec 7, 2012)

urca said:


> Well of course, they have to translate shitty manga before HxH



HxH is too good to be rushed...  ask togashi...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

HxH is a great manga, I like the plot, It was nice to jump into the series with blind eyes.

*Gon:* Like I said in the anime thread he felt out of place to me. The mangaka later one tried to blend Gon into this cruel world of Hunters but in my opinion Gon doesn't fit such world. In the Ant Arc mangaka just forced him "his persona" to this terrible world with actions out his characters and taking decision " with revenge as fuel". I am not saying Gon is a bad character for the record. The feeling that he doesn't belong there still bugging me. This is my humble opinion about him. 

I like how support characters are important and the development of them too. A lot of good characters in here and you care about them. 


*Meryem:* This is an interesting villain, I think this is the first time that a villain death crushed me. I love how he evolved his persona. The way he thinks, Ant/Human way of thinking. Komugi and him broke my heart. One of the best development between characters I have ever read.. It was too good, I didn't missed any detail between them. I wanted more. In the end I dunno if he was a good or bad villain. I just know I enjoyed the ride with him on charge..


----------



## Stannis (Dec 7, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> One of the best development between characters I have ever read.



This

the characters development in this manga is top notch


----------



## Danchou (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree about Meruem, but disagree about Gon.

Throughout various points in the series it was remarked that Gon is sort of a grey character.

I don't find his actions in the Ant arc out of character.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Danchou said:


> I agree about Meruem, but disagree about Gon.
> 
> Throughout various points in the series it was remarked that Gon is sort of a grey character.
> 
> I don't find his actions in the Ant arc out of character.



Well that is the way I see him. I dunno, maybe I am too picky with him.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 7, 2012)

IMO gon is more ruthless than killua


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> IMO gon is more ruthless than killua



Kurapika is more ruthless than both.. 

Anyway, I dunno maybe it is hard for me to explain why I feel that way about Gon. >.<


----------



## root (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah, part of the point of Gon's character is that he seems out of place or overly na?ve at first glance, but he's pretty messed up and ruthless throughout the manga. His sense of morality is skewed, if you look at the way he deals with the murderers and criminals he meets. I can see where you're coming from though. I thought his change of character in the ant arc was a bit sudden and dramatic as well.

Wow, I haven't posted in a HxH thread since the subforum was closed. That Kurapika chapter was pretty cool yo.


----------



## urca (Dec 7, 2012)

I think Gon fits quite well in the hunters world, we shouldn't forget the the hunter's world is quite vast and there are a lot of adventures -no matter what they are-, he's just like Hisoka, they're both into more adventure, except that Hisoka's adventure revolves more about fights and interesting abilities, where Gon focuses more on exploring the world :33.

Something I wanted to discuss with you guys, who are the best stragetic fighters in the HxH verse in your opinion?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

root said:


> *Yeah, part of the point of Gon's character is that he seems out of place or overly na?ve at first glance, but he's pretty messed up and ruthless throughout the manga. His sense of morality is skewed, if you look at the way he deals with the murderers and criminals he meets. I can see where you're coming from though. I thought his change of character in the ant arc was a bit sudden and dramatic as well.*
> 
> Wow, I haven't posted in a HxH thread since the subforum was closed. That Kurapika chapter was pretty cool yo.


 Thanks for posting. English is my second language and with your post it makes my point more clearly.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 7, 2012)

urca said:


> Something I wanted to discuss with you guys, who are the best stragetic fighters in the HxH verse in your opinion?



Probably...Hisoka, Morau, Chrollo Lucifer, Killua, Shaiapouf, Meryem and Knovu.


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 7, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Probably...Hisoka, Morau, Chrollo Lucifer, Killua, Shaiapouf, Meryem and Knovu Kurapika.



Agreed.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 7, 2012)

dafuq you crossed out Knov for


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 7, 2012)

what knov did is called advancing in a different direction


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't remember any feats of him, apart of killing some fodder Ant soldier and his mental breakdown(which leads in him getting bald) because of Pouf's (or was it Pitou ?) aura.
Bitch disappointed me. I expected more from someone Netero brought with him.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 7, 2012)

He infiltrated the damn palace >.<

Meryem didn't do much either but is known to be smart because of his games with Komugi 


Gon is also up there, because of his match against Genthru, his wits are rather...brutal


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> He infiltrated the damn palace >.<
> 
> *Meryem* didn't do much either but is known to be smart because of his games with *Komugi*
> 
> ...


 Hey!! do not joke about those two...

The wound still open


----------



## Fujita (Dec 7, 2012)

Gon? Didn't Killua and Biscuit basically come up with the strategy he used there? 

He's got a decent grasp of strategy, sure, but so does anybody worth anything in this series. Even _Shizuku_ displays a bit of thought in her fighting style, figuring out how to escape Pike's webbing and then injuring him in various places so he couldn't stop his blood being sucked out. 

Meruem is at the top as far as I'm concerned. The guy played chess with Hyakushiki Kannon and came out on top, effectively reading Netero's moves so well that he predicted what Netero would do before he did it. With nothing but his intellect. 

Can't think of any battle strategy feat that comes close to that.


----------



## urca (Dec 7, 2012)

I agree with all of you guys especially on Hisoka, Mereum and Chrollo, but I can't help but to put two lines under Hisoka's name because of not just what he thinks of, but how he thinks about it, evident by his fight against Kastro, the whole thinking process he went through and how he played the psychological game against Kastro shows how good of a strategist he is.

Another feat that counts for Hisoka even though it's not in a fight is his poem in Yorkshin, he basically re-invented it in a span of seconds (iirc), even if he took longer, it's still a heavy intelligence feat that backs up the fact that Hisoka, up to chapter 340 is probably's either the second, the third or the fourth most intelligent man we've seen up until now, going toe-to-toe with people like Ging and Pariston , and only surpassed by Mereum in that matter.

Mereum's probably the most intelligent character we've seen until now, though, and that's a given due to the intelligent actions he had, and his fight against Netero, no need to focus on that more since it's quite obvious :33.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 7, 2012)

Fujita said:


> Gon? Didn't Killua and Biscuit basically come up with the strategy he used there?
> 
> He's got a decent grasp of strategy, sure, but so does anybody worth anything in this series. Even _Shizuku_ displays a bit of thought in her fighting style, figuring out how to escape Pike's webbing and then injuring him in various places so he couldn't stop his blood being sucked out.
> 
> ...



I'd say meruem's resilience played a bigger role than his intellect


----------



## Fujita (Dec 7, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I'd say meruem's resilience played a bigger role than his intellect



He chose that strategy with his resilience in mind. But that doesn't detract from the intellectual feat of being able to think up a new angle of attack that Netero couldn't block with the moves he had shown previously, forcing him to pull out a new combination, until finally the King was able to read his "Flow" and predict his next move. 

Sure, his resilience enabled him to actually last long enough to do this. But you could say the same about _any_ other fighter. Their physical skills have to be good enough for their strategy to work or they'll just die.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 7, 2012)

it's more akin to defeating a hard game, say like ninja gaiden with infinite continues


----------



## wibisana (Dec 7, 2012)

so guys, how strong 17-18 yrs old Gon will be?
and Killua will be
since Gon will travel alone, I think he'll get more exp than Killua, so he will surpass Killua.
but will 18 yrs Gon in recent Hisoka level? or not yet?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought Pufu was a great strategist as well. The way he played Morau was great.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 7, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> it's more akin to defeating a hard game, say like ninja gaiden with infinite continues



That doesn't do justice to what Mereum did. 

Netero had a vast and complicated pattern of attacking which he gained from decades of experience. 

Mereum didn't just get lucky and run through Netero's hands he solved the attack pattern. I think at that point we can say Netero was doomed, he attack was defeated. 

The parellel is overcoming a chess master through multiple games until you have completely grasped his strategies, not reseting a game until things go your way.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 7, 2012)

point is that he's bound to figure it out what with no risks of getting killed or something 
it's really just a case of absolute durability > absolute speed

IMO it's nothing special unlike some fights like morau vs leol or the more recent hisoka vs gotoh where the fights were decided by immediate strategies


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 7, 2012)

> point is that he's bound to figure it out what with no risks of getting killed or something



I feel like just letting it go but it annoys me that you are so completely missing the point.

No, a normal person would not just figure out the pattern. Its a dynamic pattern, which is why it has a game of strategy as a parallel. Its an incredibly hard thing to accomplish and you are not realizing how hard accomplishing that would actually be. Go find someone who is actually competent at chess, as in not just making random moves, and try to predict his moves, rather than just trying to win. Then after you do that imagine doing that with a master at the game.

Yes, his durability means that he would have won eventually but thats not the point of what was going on in that fight.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 7, 2012)

Bobop said:


> I don't remember any feats of him, apart of killing some fodder Ant soldier and his mental breakdown(which leads in him getting bald) because of Pouf's (or was it Pitou ?) aura.
> Bitch disappointed me. I expected more from someone Netero brought with him.



I stand by what I said. He is a top rank hunter with an ability that screams for abuse. I know he's strategic the same way I know Meryem is strategic, even though neither got to do much. Kurapika probably qualifies as well, I just thought that his planning beforehand contributed far more to his victory than his improvised strategizing.



Stilzkin said:


> That doesn't do justice to what Mereum did.
> 
> Netero had a vast and complicated pattern of attacking which he gained from decades of experience.
> 
> ...





projectcapsule said:


> point is that he's bound to figure it out what with no risks of getting killed or something
> it's really just a case of absolute durability > absolute speed
> 
> IMO it's nothing special unlike some fights like morau vs leol or the more recent hisoka vs gotoh where the fights were decided by immediate strategies



I agree with Capsule. Meryem's feet was impressive, but the Ninja Gaiden comparison is apt. Meryem had a vast advantage in everything except speed. Even if he were dumb as a post, he would have made it through Netero's defense eventually, and hardly at all worse for wear. While there was strategy at work, we could only be informed of such instead of seeing it in action. For this reason, it's one of the most simplistic fights in the manga.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 7, 2012)

> Even if he were dumb as a post, he would have made it through Netero's defense eventually, and hardly at all worse for wear



Except what you guys are describing is not how Mereum defeated Netero, simply getting lucky. At least this isn't how Togashi seems to want to display the fight. Part of the pay off to Mereum playing shogi was this fight.

The fact that he would win regardless of what he did does not affect the actual difficulty of what he did.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 7, 2012)

I am not saying that meruem won through sheer dumb luck and that it wasn't impressive or anything. 
all I'm saying is it wasn't as great as it's crept up to be because
- he had all the time in the world to figure out the patterns
- there was no imminent danger present so no pressure or things that can make him fuck up


----------



## Fujita (Dec 7, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> point is that he's bound to figure it out what with no risks of getting killed or something
> it's really just a case of absolute durability > absolute speed
> 
> IMO it's nothing special unlike some fights like morau vs leol or the more recent hisoka vs gotoh where the fights were decided by immediate strategies



I don't frankly see a reason to put more quickly developed (but simpler) strategies on a higher level than a longer but much more complex strategy. Granted, the former _may_ be more useful in a fight, but it really depends on the circumstances of the fight.



EndlessStrategy said:


> I agree with Capsule. Meryem's feet was impressive, but the Ninja Gaiden comparison is apt. Meryem had a vast advantage in everything except speed. *Even if he were dumb as a post, he would have made it through Netero's defense eventually*, and hardly at all worse for wear.



Bolded, yes, he would have.

But not in the way that he actually did. Which is what matters at the end of the day.



			
				Volume 28 said:
			
		

> The King's strategy was simplicity itself. Keep attacking. The 100-type Bodhisattva, Netero's only move that surpassed the King's speed, didn't cause enough damage to concern him.
> 
> In the end, he's just a puppet and I can see the strings.
> 
> ...



Then later, as the King takes Netero's arm:


> Taking Netero's blows head-on, the King sought the faint light through the needle's eye... the imperceptible bias in Netero's moves, a bias so slight it could not even be called "habit."



So, the way he actually got through Netero's defenses required this of him:
1. Memorizing a vast number of possible moves
2. Developing methods of attacking that would bypass all the moves he's seen so far
3. Reading the very, very slight tendency for Netero to favor one way of attacking, and effectively predicting what he would do next. In that way, avoiding Netero's defenses and reaching the man himself.

All of which is infinitely more impressive than taking the beating until Netero happened to run out of energy or something.



> While there was strategy at work, we could only be informed of such instead of seeing it in action. For this reason, it's one of the most simplistic fights in the manga.



We had to be informed of the strategy involved in the King and Komugi's Gun-Gi matches. We don't learn the rules of Gun-Gi and deduce the strategy via watching each move be made. Because that would require an absurd amount of effort on the author's part, not to mention that he's trying to portray characters that are likely meant to be far smarter than any of us.

Similarly, with a strategy as complex as the King's, he's not going to show every blow, have the King add that to his list, and then show how he deduces his next plan of attack. What he does is show the fight and explain both the King's and Netero's thought processes. I'm not sure exactly how it would be feasibly "seen in action", except in this way.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 7, 2012)

Again, I get that his actions were brilliant. My point was...was...what was my point, anyway?

Well, I was really trying to say that Meryem's accomplishment is diminished, since he was never at risk from the start of the battle to the end of it. I still mean that, but his achievement is still amazing by any measure.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Milluki and Illumi (and probably Kikyou) are exceptions.
> 
> Milluki is a douchebag.
> 
> ...



I think that the thing is that many of the family don't operate in the same manner as Zeno and Silva seem to. Probably part of why they favor Killua (He is more akin to his father and grandfather). Zeno said he has never killed an innocent since he became an assassin. The mother, Illumi, and Milluki are all loving members of the family but seem to not have the same exact mentality.

Spiders are trash. 



wibisana said:


> so guys, how strong 17-18 yrs old Gon will be?
> and Killua will be
> since Gon will travel alone, I think he'll get more exp than Killua, so he will surpass Killua.
> but will 18 yrs Gon in recent Hisoka level? or not yet?



I don't think it was an 18 year old Gon. My interpretation was that he sacrificed all of his potential to get a power that he might not have had for decades. He's back to before that incident though thanks to Alluka. 

I wouldn't think travelling alone would help Gon in any particular way.

Gon and Killua are relatively equal and will probably remain that way since they are both the protagonists. I think Killua may have more potential though. He's usually the one whose talent is referred to whereas Gon's aura is brought up. Which fits with their fighting styles.

I also think Gon is a pretty good protagonist. He isn't 100% friendship and rainbows. He'll do some killing yet seems to have a good head on his shoulders. Killua is the same way with a bit more emphasis in the other direction with less qualms about killing.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 8, 2012)

Not a meruem fan but wtf

Even if ging, oneofthe smartest humans we've seen, had meruem's durability he wouldn't have had guessed netero's attack pattern. 

What that dull helmet-head accomplished was truly something; only he would have seen the very very very slight hint of pattern in netero's attacks. For everyone else it would've appeared completely random and unpenetrable.



Edit: yup everything fujita said


----------



## Fujita (Dec 8, 2012)

Nanja said:


> I think that the thing is that many of the family don't operate in the same manner as Zeno and Silva seem to. Probably part of why they favor Killua (He is more akin to his father and grandfather). Zeno said he has never killed an innocent since he became an assassin. The mother, Illumi, and Milluki are all loving members of the family but seem to not have the same exact mentality.
> 
> Spiders are trash.



I think Zeno's line may have been misinterpreted somewhat.

"Hear me out. For the first time since I took over the family business, I may have accidentally killed an innocent *bystander*."



It may hint at a certain distaste towards killing innocent people on Zeno's part, but nowhere does he say that he wouldn't take on an _assassination request_ because of it. Admittedly, with that distaste in mind, it becomes a little trickier to imagine this. 

Granted, if somebody wants you dead enough to hire the Zoldycks and pay an exorbitant amount of money, you are either a massive son of a bitch... or the guy that hired them happens to be. Or both, really. Troupe vs Dons comes to mind.

But there could also be situations where a very powerful and corrupt person wants to kill off somebody who is doing their best to stop them... and I can't, personally, see the Zoldycks turning down a request such as that out of principle. I don't see much to hint towards something like that.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

@Fujita:

Hmm, yeah. Didn't recall bystander. Maybe they would kill anyone for their job. I guess the question is if they refuse certain contracts.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gon and Killua @18 will probably be in Illumi and Hisoka (at the Hunter Exam arc) power levels.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

I wanna see Killua after he develops his Hatsu more. Shit is pretty good for being 'underdeveloped'.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 8, 2012)

Biggest problem he has is needing to charge so frequently. Guy could only smack Yupi around for a little while until he ran out of electricity and had to skedaddle. 

Secondary concern might be just more electric power. Make the attacks that much more devastating and everything. Don't think he'll make the actual electricity that he uses to make his body react any faster, but he might get more efficient or skilled at using it, upping his reactions overall.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder how fast he is compared to the rest.


----------



## Xell (Dec 8, 2012)

I think one of the great things about Togashi is that he seriously takes into consideration the strengths and weaknesses of an ability.

Killua would be OP if it weren't for those downsides of that ability. The downsides make it that much more intriguing.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 8, 2012)

Nanja said:


> I wonder how fast he is compared to the rest.



Blitzed the hell out of Yupi, who was going blow for blow with Shoot. That should speak volumes about what he could do as far as punching, kicking and countering attacks goes.

Tsubone was actually faster as far as traveling speed over a distance goes.


*Spoiler*: __ 









She catches up to Killua and Alluka, when Killua is using his max speed and happened to have a head start.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 8, 2012)

Guys, I just realized something. Do any of you know about Kyuubi from Madoka Magica? Then tell me, what do you think of after seeing _this_:


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Dec 8, 2012)

Fujita said:


> I think Zeno's line may have been misinterpreted somewhat.
> 
> "Hear me out. For the first time since I took over the family business, I may have accidentally killed an innocent *bystander*."
> 
> ...



But that's the point: the Zoldycks (at least the professional ones like Zeno and Silva) kill specific targets as their profession mandates. Zeno's disgust is for accidentally breaking a professional standard by seemingly killing a bystander, not necessarily an aversion to contracts concerning innocent people.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 8, 2012)

Why wouldn't it be a low priority for them. It rarely comes out and when it does they already have a set schedule and HxH is left as that random extra piece of work to do.


----------



## Yonk (Dec 9, 2012)

Good lord... it's like they're going out of their way to make every single Hunterpedia segment in the anime ridiculously perverted. Last week it was Gon and Killua using the toilet, and this week reveals that Killua wears boxers and Gon (for some reason) has granny panties. They started out with teasing stuff (like the one where they debated the merits of offense/defense in Nen and edge toward the seme/uke pun) and since they kissed, it's almost as if they've turned Gon/Killua into a canon ship. I'm getting paranoid that, given how much influence Togashi has on the show and how many hints have been dropped for far future events... that it might actually become a thing in the manga. Tell me Togashi isn't that fucking crazy.  

Anyway, I'm all for more shotacon, but seriously, wtf? How can you get away with this crap in a children's show, Japan?? (How can you get away with Hisoka having an orgasm while getting his face pounded in a children's show, Japan...?)


~ Yonk


----------



## Nanja (Dec 9, 2012)

I highly doubt it will become anything. They have never shown an inkling beyond strong friendship for one another. 

Hisoka getting a hard on is plenty already.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 9, 2012)

^ Japan shrugs at you


----------



## Selva (Dec 9, 2012)

Gon/Killua has always been a canon ship


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 9, 2012)

Fyck yes finally spoilers


Damn that was f**ed up, wow...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 9, 2012)

They're really psychos but what did the Kurta clan take from them?


----------



## Fujita (Dec 9, 2012)

The fuck  

Bet Feitan had a ball with that


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope they don't go the cheap route and shove all those incredibly horrible actions to #4 alone in the movie... but at the same time I can't see some of the Ryodan members doing that...


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 9, 2012)

Yonk said:


> Good lord... it's like they're going out of their way to make every single Hunterpedia segment in the anime ridiculously perverted. Last week it was Gon and Killua using the toilet, and this week reveals that Killua wears boxers and Gon (for some reason) has granny panties. They started out with teasing stuff (like the one where they debated the merits of offense/defense in Nen and edge toward the seme/uke pun) and since they kissed, it's almost as if they've turned Gon/Killua into a canon ship. I'm getting paranoid that, given how much influence Togashi has on the show and how many hints have been dropped for far future events... that it might actually become a thing in the manga. Tell me Togashi isn't that fucking crazy.
> 
> Anyway, I'm all for more shotacon, but seriously, wtf? How can you get away with this crap in a children's show, Japan?? (How can you get away with Hisoka having an orgasm while getting his face pounded in a children's show, Japan...?)
> 
> ...



What did I miss?  I don't remember reading bit of Gon and Killua kissing or using toilet?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I hope they don't go the cheap route and shove all those incredibly horrible actions to #4 alone in the movie... but at the same time I can't see some of the Ryodan members doing that...



I can see all of them doing that.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 9, 2012)

^ except for Shizuku and Hisoka, they weren't there and they look too innocent


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Do I need spoiler tag?_ 



^ guess I'm in denial that someone could torture helpless little kids like Pyro... (not talking about Feitan and Phinks) >__<

Kurapika's and Pyro's clothes and eyes look different in the movie trailer. I wonder if one is pureblood and one isn't.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 9, 2012)

Lapis Lazuli said:


> I hope they don't go the cheap route and shove all those incredibly horrible actions to #4 alone in the movie... but at the same time I can't see some of the Ryodan members doing that...



Doubt it was just No. 4 when you've got guys like Feitan running around  

I mean... we know he's into torture, and then there's this little interesting tidbit somebody or some site pointed out to me a while ago...





Then, from Wikipedia:



Creepy


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> ^ except for Shizuku and *Hisoka*, they weren't there and they look *too innocent*




And Shizuku is definitely capable of that. She may seem the like the cute ditsy girl of the group, but she uses her Hatsu to exanguinate innocent people on a regular basis. She is perfectly capable of this.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 9, 2012)

Shizuku's the weirdest of them


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 9, 2012)

I still can't believe Shizuku is a killer, or maybe I don't want to believe. I just convince myself she's being manipulated


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 9, 2012)

I can see most of them doing that save for maybe Paku and Nobu since i could see them questioning why they should kill a clan full of innocent people who stay to themselves.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone who thinks any member of the Troupe would be unwilling is just kidding themselves. Every single member has at least exhibited passivity towards the slaughter of dozens, and most have committed such acts outright. Don't be fooled by how some of them look.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Dec 9, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> And Shizuku is definitely capable of that. She may seem the like the cute ditsy girl of the group, but she uses her Hatsu to exanguinate innocent people on a regular basis. She is perfectly capable of this.


She is like a evil clone of that book worm chick from FMA. :rofl

I think out of all of them she has the best chance of being redeemed, not to mention Kura sparing her.....


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Dec 9, 2012)

Indiscriminate killing and torture is one thing, outright sadism is another. To use a Buffy reference, I just thought that the Ryodan were more like old school Spike, but the description of the massacre makes them sound like Angelus on his best day.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 9, 2012)

Saitou Hajime said:


> *Indiscriminate killing and torture is one thing, outright sadism is another*. To use a Buffy reference, I just thought that the Ryodan were more like old school Spike, but the description of the massacre makes them sound like Angelus on his best day.



really? get out of here! xD


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 9, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"We do not reject anything, so do not take anything from us."



what could this mean? I know a similar thing was mentioned in the introduction of ryuseigai


----------



## Fujita (Dec 9, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basically, it means that Meteor City will accept anything and everything that the world chooses to dump there.

However, in exchange, the world must never take anything from them. If you do, they will destroy you, no matter the cost.


*Spoiler*: __ 











A person from Meteor City was falsely accused of murder and found guilty (presumably executed after that, but we don't know).

31 people involved with the case were killed via _suicide bombing_.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 9, 2012)

I know that, what I meant is what is its significance to the kuruta massacre


----------



## Shozan (Dec 9, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I know that, what I meant is what is its significance to the kuruta massacre



nothing, they did the job 'cause a rich dude wanted the eyes. (or at least that's what i remember).


----------



## wibisana (Dec 9, 2012)

Nanja said:


> I don't think it was an 18 year old Gon. My interpretation was that he sacrificed all of his potential to get a power that he might not have had for decades. He's back to before that incident though thanks to Alluka.
> 
> I wouldn't think travelling alone would help Gon in any particular way.
> 
> ...



yeah I know, that sure was not 18 years old gon,. but seems you got my point, Gon will be travelling alone from this point. when he come back sure he'll get stronger and I think he can surpass Killua, since Togashi = RPG addict.
this mean Gon will get more exp than Killua that stay inside.

sorry for late reply I was off the grid during week end


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Dec 9, 2012)

Shozan said:


> really? get out of here! xD



In some twisted sense, yes.  Like I said, I've always thought there more like Spike than Angelus in the sliding scale of monsters. Or to use another analogy, it's being groomed with a particular perception of Preacher's Cassidy during the first three books, then comes Dixie Fried.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 9, 2012)

Significance to the Kurta massacre? Can't for the life of me think what the Kurtas would have taken away from Meteor City, so it may just have been left there as a "Don't fuck with us" sort of deal. 

Or that could be their general justification for what they do. They grew up poor, saw that there was stuff out there in the world, felt cheated, and decided to take it  

But... this seems odd... if this was a news report... why the hell... did nobody put two and two together and figure out that the Troupe was from Meteor City? You'd think an organization like the Mafia would at least have that knowledge. Or for that matter, the guy that they hired to figure out the Troupe's identities. The guy had the information resources to say with confidence that the Troupe members _may as well not exist_ as far as records go. Leading him to conclude that they were from Meteor City.

Instead of you know, noticing the message they left behind. 

Okay, to be fair, he may not have been looking for a message from one of their no doubt many atrocities and was focusing more on their physical details and DNA records.





Saitou Hajime said:


> Indiscriminate killing and torture is one thing, outright sadism is another. To use a Buffy reference, I just thought that the Ryodan were more like old school Spike, but the description of the massacre makes them sound like Angelus on his best day.



Nah, they actually remind me more of Spike. 

The guy who comes across as somewhat human and normal. The one who has a meltdown about his girlfriend leaving him, and starts sobbing when he sees a park bench and remembers that they ate a homeless man together there. 

That sort of nonchalant evil fits the Ryodan more than Angelus's over-the-top I-get-off-on-people's-pain sort of deal. They like killing and torture. But their entire personality is not based around it.

Except for maybe Feitan.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Dec 9, 2012)

Fujita said:


> Nah, they actually remind me more of Spike.
> 
> The guy who comes across as somewhat human and normal. The one who has a meltdown about his girlfriend leaving him, and starts sobbing when he sees a park bench and remembers that they ate a homeless man together there.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's what I'm getting at. The Ryodan fits more Spike's philosophy in evil as he explained to Angel. But the news report make them sound like Angelus, especially that part about the parents and their kids.

As for Feitan, I've always seen him as the kind of guy who'd torture people out of need or even anger, but never just for the sake of it (at least, AFAIK). Again, just like Spike.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wouldn't be surprised if those boys Kurapika beat up were from Meteor City.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 10, 2012)

Blame Togashi for all his hiatuses. If he didn't run off every 20 or 30 chapters for a year then we'd have a group that regularly translates the chapters for us. Series that go on hiatuses all the time rarely get translated right away because there isn't a regular group set up.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 10, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Why should HxH be so low on their list of priorities?
> 
> HxH is Shounen Jumps third most popular title, yet it's treated like a third rate manga. HxH doesn't deserve this.


The series doesn't pick a lot of traffic on their site like Naruto, Bleach and One Piece does and it's slightly more aggravating to translate and scan due to Togashi's often times piss poor art and hard to make out dialogue which tend to be overly long and takes time to fully comprehend. Even when HxH was still running it was usually the last title to be translated by them, yep even Reborn got released before it, in essence it's not about the quality of the work it's about how easy it is to translate and scan to get to the fans.


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 10, 2012)

if we don't get the translation tomorrow, maybe we will have to wait til they're done translating the new Naruto/OP/Bleach/etc chapters on Wed..


----------



## Stannis (Dec 10, 2012)

the chapter is not out yet!

damn


----------



## Arakasi (Dec 10, 2012)

I was once a big fan of HunterxHunter, the intense combat that also boasted a wonderful amount of versatility and intelligence really drew me in. The long hiatuses and the shenanigans with Alluka and Killua, which pretty much shat on the entire Nen-system, almost totally curtailed my interest in the series.

Then we were introduced to the awesomeness that was Ging and Pariston and I remembered why I love this series. Hopefully the Mangaka can begin to reliably produce chapters. Either way I'll endure, I'm a George R. R. Martin fan after all.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 11, 2012)

strategy


----------



## Shozan (Dec 11, 2012)

that was brutal at the end!

props to Togashi for not showing the massacre. Let to our imagination make the scene work better.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 11, 2012)

Strange how Kurapika's own story doesn't actually have anything to with the massacre, other than why he was not there. I guess its nice that not everything has to revolve around the main characters though.


----------



## Xell (Dec 11, 2012)

So we find out from this chapter that Kurapika has always had trouble keeping his temper. 

Anyways, brilliant chapter. Togashi does it again!



Shozan said:


> props to Togashi for not showing the massacre. Let to our imagination make the scene work better.



Agreed. Subtlety at its finest.



> There were many merciless wounds on the bodies of the children as well, and it is thought that the culprits did this to incite the eyes of their parents to turn a more brilliant shade of red.



Seriously, how does Togashi come up with this stuff? Disturbing but amazing.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 11, 2012)

Man after reading the translated version i realize the boys had nothing to do with Meteor City which makes me wonder all the more what the hell did the kurta take that made them react like this? Maybe the elder was caught up in some really shady shit? After seeing how he set up Kurapika and Pairo i can't say i wouldn't put it past him.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't think they took anything or were involved with anything to do with Meteor city.

The message was a warning towards anyone who might want revenge for the genocide of the Kurta. The idea that the race would have some survivors is not insane, and does turn out to be true. Of course to us, the readers, know that this is refering to Kurapika and the mess he is doomed to get involved with.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 11, 2012)

It was a good chapter but i'm a little disapointed that we didn't see the massacre, or in least know the reason of the massacre.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 11, 2012)

that's feitan doing his shit

don't tell me,it isnt the spiders who did that


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 11, 2012)

This has to be one of the most boring and predictable background story ever. I expected more Togashi. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Xell (Dec 11, 2012)

Didn't seem predictable to me..


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 11, 2012)

Haohmaru said:


> This has to be one of the most boring and predictable background story ever. I expected more Togashi. I'm disappointed.


why? because it didn't have pew pew explosions fight boom? LOL


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 11, 2012)

Predictable?

Is that why people were guessing how Kurapika would be the cause of all this and he wasn't?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 11, 2012)

Fucking hell...


Shozan said:


> that was brutal at the end!
> 
> props to Togashi for not showing the massacre. Let to our imagination make the scene work better.


Yeah...props to him for being lazy as shit as always.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 11, 2012)

He couldn't have drawn it even if he had wanted to.

This is shounen, you can't draw violent genocides which involve torture before death.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 11, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> He couldn't have drawn it even if he had wanted to.



You mean the same guy that got away with having a character get shot point blank with a gun to the head and had another character get beheaded and tortured through his brain? Really?



Stilzkin said:


> This is shounen, *you can't draw violent genocides which involve torture before death.*



Naruto had no problem with that 9 years ago what with the Uchiha massacre and having Itachi torture a crucified Kakashi for several days.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 11, 2012)

That's also really kinda hard to draw without making it ridiculously overwrought or gratuitous. If it seems like you're trying too hard to make it heinous, and make that very plain with visuals, that can backfire easily.  

Not saying it can't be done very well, but just sticking it out there plainly without embellishment does do it justice. Lazy or not.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 11, 2012)

^I don't really care so much of the details of the slaughter but he could have had a confrontation with Ryodan and the clan by the end of it at least to give it some sort of closure and to really get why Kurapika wants his revenge over it.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Pairo, he was a tricky little fellow. That last scene was similar to the flashback panel shown in the HxH manga. 



Seems like that female traveler who discovered the massacre might be Sheila. Interestingly, Sheila is probably related to Ickshonpay, the 6th Greed Island GameMaster. Mumyou Hell


*Spoiler*: __ 







Similar character design, her bag has his face, and when she was rescued by Kurapika an electronic monitor was beeping, so maybe her abilities are similar to hacker hunter Ickshonpay.

Maybe Sheila will return to the main HxH storyline to help Kurapika with his vengeance. Also, I hope the 24 hour scarlet eyes potion can be used during combat to boost Kurapika's Emperor Time ability. A few minutes was enough to defeat Ubo. Imagine 24 hours!  That'd be so awesome, akin to Gon's transformation to beat Pitou.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah.

Well, I'd like those too. I'm not too upset about them not being in this special because I expect them to show up either later in the story as he confronts specific Troupe members or possibly in the movie (I hear they were doing some backstory there, though I could be wrong... much of what I know about it is just hearsay). 

Now, if it never shows up? Yeah... that'll kind of suck. I also wanted to see the scene where the Troupe arrive and the initial scuffling. Uvo said they were pretty tough for a reason.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 11, 2012)

Yeah...I'm pretty bummed but it's to be expected coming from him.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Fujita said:


> Ah.
> I also wanted to see the scene where the Troupe arrive and the initial scuffling. Uvo said they were pretty tough for a reason.



Me too... me too.. 
That's why I made this. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 11, 2012)

spoiler               tags


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 11, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> You mean the say guy that got away with having a character get shot point blank with a gun to the head and had another character get beheaded and tortured through his brain? Really?



Yes, that is all less graphic.

We are talking about children getting tortured to death infront of their parents for the sole purpose of upsetting them. 

The brain guy you are talking about wasn't being tortured, they were obtaining information from him directly from his brain, big difference.




> Naruto had no problem with that 9 years ago what with the Uchiha massacre and having Itachi torture a crucified Kakashi for several days.



You mean the Uchiha massacre which only involves people lying on the ground looking injured. This sort of ordered genocide is much colder and darker than someone fighting down an entire race.

Kakashi's torture was not very graphic at all.

Togashi couldn't properly draw his version of the genocide in a shounen and so decided to describe it rather than draw it, good for him. Would it really have made a difference to see it anyway?

This story wasn't so much about the massacre as an explanation of why Kurapika was not there and how he knew so much when he was part of an isolate society. The story did well to add to kurapika's character with Pairo.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Dec 11, 2012)

Just read the chapter.

I will never be able to look at the Ryodan the same way again after that last page.


----------



## Kaido (Dec 11, 2012)

Nevaeh said:


> Me too... me too..
> That's why I made this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Why arent you his assistant?


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Gold Ace said:


> Why arent you his assistant?



LOL. I wish.. I made my own  too because I couldn't bear the hiatus.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 11, 2012)

Nevaeh said:


> Me too... me too..
> That's why I made this.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





All fear the Elder's eyedrops


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 11, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Yes, that is all less graphic.


Not really. Above all else it isn't fantasy violence either.


Stilzkin said:


> We are talking about children getting tortured to death infront of their parents for the sole purpose of upsetting them.



Which isn't a big deal whatsoever when it comes to shounen because they've been worse shit that's happened before. I don't understand why people Togashi would be as graphic as the description entails especially since HxH has never been all that graphic with violence to begin with. 



Stilzkin said:


> *The brain guy you are talking about wasn't being tortured*, they were obtaining information from him directly from his brain, big difference.


His reaction says otherwise....



Stilzkin said:


> You mean the Uchiha massacre which only involves people lying on the ground looking injured.



Uh....we did see him slaughter his clan during the flashback arc of the manga and no they were killed not injured.



Stilzkin said:


> This sort of ordered genocide is much colder and darker than someone fighting down an entire race.


I'm not sure how since we never get to see any of the action, so I'm guessing it's "cooler" in the sense that it was too "dark" to be shown. 



Stilzkin said:


> Kakashi's torture was not very graphic at all.


The implication of him being on a cross and being stabbed repeatedly to death is still there and shown.



Stilzkin said:


> Togashi couldn't properly draw his version of the genocide in a shounen and so decided to describe it rather than draw it, good for him. Would it really have made a difference to see it anyway?


I wish people would stop blindly sucking Togashi''s dick whenever there's an instance of him being lazy, like how people were defending the 9 black pages during Meyerum's final moments, Togashi has never drawn anything graphic in HxH before so the implication that THIS WAS JUST TOO DISTURBING TO DRAW is a little hard to swallow and yes seeing it would have actually had some impact than actually reading it. 



Stilzkin said:


> This story wasn't so much about the massacre as an explanation of why Kurapika was not there and how he knew so much when he was part of an isolate society. The story did well to add to kurapika's character with Pairo.



Then I don't see the point of the last page at all...


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 11, 2012)

That flashback was pretty boring tbh, but I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Judge Fudge said:


> I wish people would stop blindly sucking Togashi''s dick whenever there's an instance of him being lazy, like how people were defending the 9 black pages during Meyerum's final moments.



It's too bad.......... those 9 black pages were one of the most satisfying endings I've ever read, but only those who paid close attention to the manga would realize it. I wrote more details about it here:


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 11, 2012)

Nevaeh said:


> It's too bad.......... those 9 black pages were one of the most satisfying endings I've ever read, but only those who paid close attention to the manga would realize it. I wrote more details about it here:



I'm pretty sure you would detail an entire thread worth of inquiries if Togashi turned in a chapter full of blanks pages


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 11, 2012)

So do we know whether there's a chapter coming out in the next (or next few) issues?


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 11, 2012)

^Nope. This was just a special one-shot for two issues. Volume 32 is coming out later this month and there's still no word as to whether he'll return to regular serialization.


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah ok...I guess we'll see after the obligatory 2 week break for 2 consecutive weeks of releases


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 11, 2012)

2 week is conservative.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 11, 2012)

Pretty damn disturbing events in the last page.

We already knew the Ryodan were monsters, but this chapter sheds their brutality in a whole new light. It takes a warped mind to come up with that.

If they do this for lulz and money I'd hate to be their enemy, that's for sure.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 11, 2012)

good chapter 

it was predictable shounen and all but it was still a very fun read ---- until that last page.

and holy fuck that last page. just wow.



Neo Arcadia said:


> I will never be able to look at the Ryodan the same way again after that last page.



this.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 11, 2012)

imo: this just reinforce my opinion in what will come to the end of this feud between Kurapika and the Ryodan.

It will be Kurapika + friends against the entire Meteor City. We will have an entire city wiped out or our protagonist beheaded (and that's not going to happen).


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Dec 11, 2012)

Wonder who actually did what? We didn't see it because Togashi doesn't want to show us who were involved and what actually happened. 

The idea that Togashi was just being lazy is incredibly lazy thinking.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 11, 2012)

Danchou said:


> It takes a warped mind to come up with that.



and we all know who did...................... 

>____<


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Danchou said:


> Pretty damn disturbing events in the last page.
> 
> We already knew the Ryodan were monsters, but this chapter sheds their brutality in a whole new light. *It takes a warped mind to come up with that.*



Good old Togashi. Back in Yuyu Hakusho, Yukina the ice maiden was tortured in order to produce crystal tears that is worth a lot of money. 
He has drawn other disturbing things..... in Level E a teenage girl was eaten whole, even skin and bones. D:



Danchou said:


> If they do this for lulz and money I'd hate to be their enemy, that's for sure.



None of the Genei Ryodan would be satisfied with money, power, or status. But they do enjoy a good fight. Note that the Ryodan helped exterminate the ants from Meteor City, saving over 8 million inhabitants, so they do good things sometimes too.  

Perhaps Ryuseigai requested them to exterminate the Kurta Clan because they took something from them. Completely overkill, but consider that 31 Ryuseigai inhabitants strapped a bomb to themselves to assassinate 31 people involved in the false accusation of one man for 3 years.  

*So the question now is, what did the Kurta clan take from Meteor City that warranted the death of their entire clan?*

My guess: The Black Chapter. Kuroro really wanted it... xD


----------



## Imagine (Dec 11, 2012)

Twas a good 1 shot.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 11, 2012)

Nevaeh said:


> What if that was also the Ryodan's doing? Kortopi can make 31 copies of human bodies, and then Shalnark can remote control all of them to kill with suicide charges.



I'd say no considering that Kortopi can only produce lifeless replicas and Shalnark has never been shown controlling dead people. He probably needs at least a functioning nervous/muscular system to "hack" into. Otherwise controlling it becomes a bit harder, because you'd need to actually manipulate each limb to make an action, instead of making the control center do that. Think shoving along a toy car manually as opposed to using a remote control to maneuver it. You'd have to push it to make it accelerate, turn, reverse. Whereas with the remote you just jiggle the thingy from side to side. 

Just my guess though. Shalnark's ability was never explained in such depth, as I recall. 

It's also not out of character for Meteor City natives to use suicide bombs. As I recall, that was one of the strategies they tried against Zazan. It just happened to be ineffective. 



> So the question now is, what did the Kurta clan take from Meteor City that warranted the death of their entire clan?



Honestly, I'd say it was probably meant in a more abstract sense.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 11, 2012)

^Agreed.

Speaking of , Pairo's mannerisms and personality really reminds me of him. What if Pairo was kept alive, and Pakunoda erased his memories? Consider that Shalnark is the only Ryodan member who is a hunter, and Pairo was influenced greatly by D. Hunter... Also Shalnark is always seen smiling in the manga, he never got agitated or angry so his scarlet eyes are never revealed..... Maybe Pairo was born in Meteor City and was taken away by the Kurta clan? That would be a nice reunion setup in the main HxH manga with Kurapika... nah.. no way.. it can't be... 

--------------------------------------------------------------

For those disappointed with lack of massacre imagery, Togashi did draw the aftermath of the massacre. Seems like they burned down the entire village too. 


*Spoiler*: __ 













If anyone has read the Sensui background stories on Yuyu Hakusho, you'll get the general idea of how a Togashi torture scene would look like. 

As for the rest... it's probably better not knowing.  I don't think I can handle watching Kurapika's cheerful mom get tortured in front of her husband struggling to resist, with their tearful scarlet eyes being gouged out while alive.... and the children.... oh god.. AAAAAAAAAhhh you goddamn Ryodan bastards will pay for this...!!!!


----------



## mrsticky005 (Dec 12, 2012)

For those saying the massacre is too violent to be shown there are plenty of ways they
can show it without showing it. Basically stuff like you see a blade coming down and then you're looking at a tree and you hear a blood curdling scream. THAT would be something that gets the imagination working. Not just text boxes. It doesn't even have to be images of the massacre. It could be Kurapika's reaction to hearing the news and we get the explanation in the text. Or it could be a bunch of graves and Kurapika is swearing revenge. Using your imagination is a bit of a lame excuse for what is a 
VISUAL medium. It makes sense for something like Meryem's death because you're seeing it from his pov and his eye sight is gone. It's visualizing  his blindness.
But for something like the massacre being summarized in a single page it's like
reading something informative more than actually experiencing it. It's nice trivia.

The last page gives me the impression of being added to just get it out of the way
and the rest that was actually drawn felt like Togashi actually was interested in.

Now am I just mad because there was no massacre shown?

No. Truth be told I wasn't expecting the massacre to be shown in the comic since
these are meant to get folk to watch the movies. I do hope the movies show the
massacre. Perhaps not necessarily in detail. But as I explained they can show it without actually showing it. 

What I wanted to see is something where we get to know the Kurtas...check
and then we get a sorta SHIT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN type ending...not check.

What we got instead was

Shit happened but you missed it so here's the recap.

:/

Really, Togashi?

I mean props to actually explaining the massacre. But it didn't make for very good storytelling. At least not in the medium of manga.






Speaking of how the massacre went down. So it seems rather likely that the Kurta
was somehow restrained. I mean it's 128 vs 13. Yes the troupe is too strong for them
but even then going out fighting is better than being tortured to death.

So who do you think did the restraining?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2012)

sriously guys lol
I thought everyone know Ryodans were crazy brutal merciless bastard. i love them that way.

and some people say kurta clan was wrong so deserved anihilation
where did you get that. it always said they were killed for money.


mrsticky005 said:


> Speaking of how the massacre went down. So it seems rather likely that the Kurta
> was somehow restrained.* I mean it's 128 vs 13.* Yes the troupe is too strong for them
> but even then going out fighting is better than being tortured to death.
> 
> So who do you think did the restraining?



wait whut??
they are villagers. Ryodan master on nen. noone indicated in that village  know about nen. even Kurapika's father. you can't put make up on pig. it just make more ugly (the situation is always ugly). lol
Ryodan is and always good characters. they way they are put as villain.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

The first have of the 2nd part was meh....too cliche I thought i was reading OP.
As PVS though, I liked that the adults/spectators actually said something when someone got bulliet. The 2nd half was okay. I really liked the last panel better than the one-shot itself though. I'd like it if we get a 3rd part about the massacre, or maybe we'll see that in the movie? Since we actually see the Ryodan there...


Overall I'd give it a 7/10
3/10 without the last panel


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 12, 2012)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Wonder who actually did what? We didn't see it because Togashi doesn't want to show us who were involved and what actually happened.
> 
> The idea that Togashi was just being lazy is incredibly lazy thinking.



Interesting theory. I hope that's the case, because otherwise that last page was just lazy.



Nevaeh said:


> Kuroro really wanted it... xD



Could you give me context? I reread that chapter, and that flashback seems out of place. What's it about?



Fujita said:


> Honestly, I'd say it was probably meant in a more abstract sense.



But they still had to have a reason for launching the attack.



Nevaeh said:


> Speaking of , Pairo's mannerisms and personality really reminds me of him. What if Pairo was kept alive, and Pakunoda erased his memories? Consider that Shalnark is the only Ryodan member who is a hunter, and Pairo was influenced greatly by D. Hunter... Also Shalnark is always seen smiling in the manga, he never got agitated or angry so his scarlet eyes are never revealed..... Maybe Pairo was born in Meteor City and was taken away by the Kurta clan? That would be a nice reunion setup in the main HxH manga with Kurapika... nah.. no way.. it can't be...



That theory is...incredible! Do we have anything else to back it up? Did Shalnark ever meet Kurapika during the York Shin arc, I can't recall?



mrsticky005 said:


> What I wanted to see is something where we get to know the Kurtas...check
> and then we get a sorta SHIT'S ABOUT TO GO DOWN type ending...not check.
> 
> I mean props to actually explaining the massacre. But it didn't make for very good storytelling. At least not in the medium of manga.



Yeah, I was hoping for the same thing. You're right. I hope that Togashi took this route because he's hiding something for a reveal later.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2012)

Wish he'd reveal the reason behind the massacre already. I thought that was the whole point of the oneshot along with showing us Kurapika's past.

Hope the next arc is about Kurapika and the Ryodan again and he puts the Netero Beyond/Partisan/Ging stuff on hold so we can get this resolved already.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 12, 2012)

Uh, the spiders steal stuff. Money was the point of the massacre.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 12, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> Uh, the spiders steal stuff. Money was the point of the massacre.



I don't get it.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

^ money is a deep subject


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think money was the point.

The Ryodan seem like hunters with their target being criminal activity.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 12, 2012)

there was no special reason. 

they did it because they wanted to, like what they did in the auction.


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> Uh, the spiders steal stuff. Money was the point of the massacre.



Pretty much this. They wanted the scarlet eyes to be at their brightest so they would sell really high on the black market. That was why they committed so many atrocities during the massacre as well.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't think money was the point.
> 
> The Ryodan seem like hunters with their target being criminal activity.



 lol
I cant believe what i read in here


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 12, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> I don't think money was the point.
> 
> The Ryodan seem like hunters with their target being criminal activity.


Face to palm. Face to palm *hard.*


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2012)

> lol
> I cant believe what i read in here





> Face to palm. Face to palm hard.



How is the idea stupid exactly?


----------



## Meridian (Dec 12, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> How is the idea stupid exactly?



Sounded like quite an interesting view on their actions to me. No one can say they know for certain either way. Their reasons for doing it just being money is probably false atleast, they've already made clear they don't need money at all on several occasions.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 12, 2012)

that seems really contradictory considering chrollo himself mentions something like if money or power can satisfy a ryodan member then he wouldn't be a ryodan member in the first place


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> How is the idea stupid exactly?





Meridian said:


> Sounded like quite an interesting view on their actions to me. No one can say they know for certain either way. Their reasons for doing it just being money is probably false atleast, they've already made clear they don't need money at all on several occasions.



_I am a badass Bank Robber
I am already rich dont need money.

let's rob some more bank.
because all bank is evil. they deserve to be robbed,
what I'm gonna do with the money? give it away to the poor? 
are you fucking insane? its my money... why the hell I have to donate it._

pretty much all/most Ryodan think that way, they say no need money, but meh.
they do it for fun, and the money they keep for them self.
and yes, even if there is a proof they do "robin hood" (show me scans, coz i dont think there is a proof). they still kill those Kurta for eyes. 

means: 
_oh my fellow villager in the island is so poor.
lets capture some people, make them slaves and sell them
or worse, lets skin them and make shoes of their skin and sell that shoe.
and we give the money to fellow villagers_


----------



## Higuain (Dec 12, 2012)

What about the second part of the one-shot? Translated? or not? :/


----------



## Roman (Dec 12, 2012)

Higuain said:


> What about the second part of the one-shot? Translated? or not? :/



Link removed


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 12, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Could you give me context? I reread that chapter, and that flashback seems out of place. What's it about?



That one flashback page is reminiscent of the "Black Chapter"(click) videotape in Togashi's previous manga, "Yuyu Hakusho". Have you read it? If not, don't read the spoilers below.



*Spoiler*: __ 





Gon & Killua's character design was probably based on Sensui & Itsuki. 

In HxH, chapter 35, 36, 37,  & 199 are all titled "Shadow & Light". Gon is the light. Killua is the shadow. 



Add this YYH scene to the formula, constrast the characters, and you'll realize what sort of storyline Togashi loves.  He really likes the light/shadow theme. The meaning of Meruem's name is *"The light that shines on everything." *Komugi is blind so she's the shadow. Meruem is the light of Komugi's blind life of darkness. 

Furthermore, Pitou acknowledged Gon as *'"fangs that could've reached the King"*, and Gon is also the *'light'.* 

In Togashi's mind, the whole HxH universe takes place a few hundred years after the yokai barrier was taken down. Ging is Yuusuke's descendant, but Sensui reincarnated as Gon. Itsuki reincarnated as Killua. 

*Proof: *You can find Hiei wanted posters in the HxH manga. He's still alive and is being hunted. 

Kuroro's book has a page of Suzaku the lightning demon in the anime. (Reference only?) 

And some other stuff I forgot. My laptop hard-drive crashed otherwise I would provide screenshots... oh well, maybe later. 






EndlessStrategy said:


> That theory is...incredible! Do we have anything else to back it up? Did Shalnark ever meet Kurapika during the York Shin arc, I can't recall?



First of all, cell-phones aren't allowed in the Kurta clan but somehow Pairo was sneaky enough to hide one in his pouch. It was not implied that cell-phones are given during the last test, so I assume that was his personal belongings, just like his jar of jennies. 

So he has a strong attachment with a cellphone, perhaps? What a coincidence, Shalnark's nen ability uses a cellphone.... Also Pairo legs and eyes aren't very good.. but with nen training he could get stronger, even so he can't really compete physically, which is why manipulation suits him the best. No matter how strong the opponent, if he sticks his antenna, he wins. 

Also... Shalnark did almost kill Kurapika by accident while remote-controlling a mafia member going scarface with a machine gun. Kurapika had to DUCKLIKEHELLOMGWTF while a buncha guys got shot. The distance between these ex-best friends were probably 200 meters away, Shalnark was hidden in a tree. Looking back, Togashi didn't make Kurapika fight Shalnark even though he could've... now I'm starting to wonder why.... :amazed Nah, it can't be...  	:sweat


----------



## wibisana (Dec 12, 2012)

Nevaeh said:


> That one flashback page is reminiscent of the "Black Chapter"(click) videotape in Togashi's previous manga, "Yuyu Hakusho". Have you read it? If not, don't read the spoilers below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



interesting but well... No.
Hiei poster maybe just easter egg.
I mean YYH suppose to be Real World, this our world.

and HxH world.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 12, 2012)

The Ryodan massacred the Kuruta because they wanted their eyes so that they could sell them for a lot of money on the black market. They tortured and killed them because they wanted to fetch the most money for their eyes. Their main objective may not be wealth, status and power but money (and evulz) was clearly a motive here.

It initially striked me as strange how the Ryodan have been running rampant for a decade now despite being the most dangerous group of criminals in HxH. The Hunter Association should have done something about them a long time ago. After this chapter though it's no surprise why even the strongest of hunters are apprehensive about confronting the Ryodan despite the monstrous crimes they have committed.

While it doesn't seem like something they would bother with, I guess the message at the end was left as a warning to potential enemies (for instance hunters who were planning to capture the culprits). The fact that the perpetrators are from Ryuuseigai was enough to stop even the worlds mafia cold in it's track. Should be pretty effective for just about anyone that's not into suicide.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't see how the message can be a warning against others from taking revenge, it seems like the leader of the kurtas did something.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

They don't need money for the sake of having money, they want money for what they can get with money. No one has a great enough need for money, or is unable to get enough money that he'd be bribed to sell out a comrade, he can steal it -and more- by himself. They use money mainly for Nen ability services, I think. Hisoka's millions came in handy when he had Machi sow his arms back together, and same with Chrollo hiring Abengane. (although in the first case, I think if Hisoka whined enough, he'd get chrollo to get machi to get it done for free since he's a comrade )


----------



## Shozan (Dec 12, 2012)

Shalnark is not Pairo... stop that!

the only way in my mind that Pairo = Shalnark is if the Movie is canon (wich is not) and the first 4th spider had the ability of erasing or modify the mind (memories) and he did with Pairo because of potential.

but no, Pairo is not Shalnark.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 12, 2012)

Calling it now. Ryodan no. 4 is Pairo.





Powerful Lord said:


> I don't see how the message can be a warning against others from taking revenge, it seems like the leader of the kurtas did something.


I differ from that opinion. Even the 10 Godfathers took the message.

"Black Chapter"





x5exotic said:


> They don't need money for the sake of having money, they want money for what they can get with money. No one has a great enough need for money, or is unable to get enough money that he'd be bribed to sell out a comrade, he can steal it -and more- by himself. They use money mainly for Nen ability services, I think. Hisoka's millions came in handy when he had Machi sow his arms back together, and same with Chrollo hiring Abengane. (although in the first case, I think if Hisoka whined enough, he'd get chrollo to get machi to get it done for free since he's a comrade )


Wonder if they used Coltopi to copy money.


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 12, 2012)

Tite black pages with caption strike again. When he gets too lazy to show something epic, the black pages with caption take over.

The massacre was probably the only thing people wanted to see, not Kurapika running around on an ostrich for 60 pages.


----------



## Xell (Dec 12, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> The massacre was probably the only thing people wanted to see



Not really.. 

I dunno, did you guys really want to see the clan get slaughtered? You wanted blood and guts? 


I'd say read Bleach if you want blood. There's lots of blood in Bleach.

It's also terrible. But there's blood.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2012)

Xell said:


> Not really..
> 
> I dunno, did you guys really want to see the clan get slaughtered? You wanted blood and guts?
> 
> ...


Yes really. Whole thing was a waste of time without it.


----------



## urca (Dec 12, 2012)

Some dude on Manga Fox says that the manga's probably returning again in January

Credits to: Pariston from Manga Fox Forums:



			
				Pariston said:
			
		

> Good news! Confirmed that HxH is coming back from the hiatus in january!
> It's written at the end of the 2nd one-shot!
> 
> Can't wait!!!





			
				Fodder poster said:
			
		

> ummm can you give me the link of the page,,, i didn't see any thing about the return, i just saw about the showing of the movie





			
				Pariston said:
			
		

> Mmm I don't know, in the original raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Say your prayers guys, I hope it returns D:

Original posts are on this link:
"Black Chapter"


----------



## Apotheosis (Dec 12, 2012)

urca said:


> Some dude on Manga Fox says that the manga's probably returning again in January
> 
> Credits to: Pariston from Manga Fox Forums:
> 
> ...



I'm getting 403 for that image, so I'm calling bollocks.


----------



## Apotheosis (Dec 12, 2012)

urca said:


> I can't really believe it either, but a possibility is still a possibility, they didn't seem to care about translating HxH anyway, and the poster had a legitimate source (the italian translating site) for what he said,so it's still a possible scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now that I actually look at it, it says, "Go to page 20 for more information." Referring to the movie of course. False alarm guys.

Eh, My week moon skills can make out the "20 page" bit but that's all.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, I'm also not buying it.

On another note, Kurapica was 17 at the beginning of the HxH storyline. The Kuruta massacre happened four years ago. You can become a hunter at age 12, sp what has he been doing the entire time?


----------



## urca (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmmm, let's keep on "don't give a shit" mode until we get a confirmation then,so that nobody gets disappointed :33.



> On another note, Kurapica was 17 at the beginning of the HxH storyline. The Kuruta massacre happened four years ago. You can become a hunter at age 12, sp what has he been doing the entire time?



In my estimation, he was probably traveling the world (and training), he can't become a hunter unless he has a lot of knowledge and power, so it's the most logical action :33


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 12, 2012)

Xell said:


> We found out more about Kurapika. He wasn't always a completely serious character, and I find it intriguing how this event clearly crippled and completely changed who he was. We learned more about the Kuruta tribe and we have a better idea about what drives Kurapika.
> 
> It wasn't a waste of time. It didn't progress the storyline, but no one was expecting it to anyways.



It was entirely a waste of time.  It didnt make him any deeper of a character on top of not progressing the story. With exception to the adulthood ritual, which really is just filler, we learned nothing we didnt already know.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 12, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> How is the idea stupid exactly?



You're saying the Ryodan are criminal hunters? They themselves are notorious criminals, having committed all sorts of notorious crimes. They have never been shown to go after criminals. Heck, outside of helping the Ryuseeigai, their work is totally selfish. So they either did it for Ryuseegai, or for no particular reason like with most of their crimes.



Nevaeh said:


> That one flashback page is reminiscent of the "Black Chapter"(click) videotape in Togashi's previous manga, "Yuyu Hakusho". Have you read it? If not, don't read the spoilers below.



No, I'm not talking about the Yu Yu Hakusho picture, I'm talking about that scan where Kuroro was tossing around that videotape. What was that about?



> In Togashi's mind, the whole HxH universe takes place a few hundred years after the yokai barrier was taken down. Ging is Yuusuke's descendant, but Sensui reincarnated as Gon. Itsuki reincarnated as Killua.
> 
> *Proof: *You can find Hiei wanted posters in the HxH manga. He's still alive and is being hunted.
> 
> Kuroro's book has a page of Suzaku the lightning demon in the anime. (Reference only?)



That's ridiculous. Other than the supernatural element, Yu Yu Hakusho takes place in the real world, whereas Hunter x Hunter's world is vastly different from ours. The Dark Continent makes up most of their world, with their continents only being a small part: meaning it's much larger than our world. Second, the power system is completely different. Third, there has been no sign of Demon World or Spirit World. Fourth, if the Kekkai barrier is still down, why haven't we seen any S-Class demons? Fifth, every single facet of Hunter x Hunter history seems to be different from Yu Yu Hakusho. The one piece of proof you have is just an Easter egg. He also put in a figurine of Sailor Moon in one of the shops.


> First of all, cell-phones aren't allowed in the Kurta clan but somehow Pairo was sneaky enough to hide one in his pouch. It was not implied that cell-phones are given during the last test, so I assume that was his personal belongings, just like his jar of jennies.
> 
> So he has a strong attachment with a cellphone, perhaps? What a coincidence, Shalnark's nen ability uses a cellphone.... Also Pairo legs and eyes aren't very good.. but with nen training he could get stronger, even so he can't really compete physically, which is why manipulation suits him the best. No matter how strong the opponent, if he sticks his antenna, he wins.
> 
> Also... Shalnark did almost kill Kurapika by accident while remote-controlling a mafia member going scarface with a machine gun. Kurapika had to DUCKLIKEHELLOMGWTF while a buncha guys got shot. The distance between these ex-best friends were probably 200 meters away, Shalnark was hidden in a tree. Looking back, Togashi didn't make Kurapika fight Shalnark even though he could've... now I'm starting to wonder why.... :amazed Nah, it can't be...      :sweat



I'm getting more convinced by the second...



Xell said:


> Not really..
> 
> I dunno, did you guys really want to see the clan get slaughtered? You wanted blood and guts?
> 
> ...



I don't care about the blood and guts. I just wanted to see how it happened.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

@Endless I don't think that drawing meant the continents were small, just a metaphorical way of saying there's a bigger world out there.

The outside world was after all...another continent



@Danchou he could copy them, but only for 24 hours, though they can do a lot in that time


----------



## ZE (Dec 12, 2012)

Apparently I was the only one hoping we would get a chapter today. How silly of me. 

And I'm now watching Yu Yu Hakusho for the second time in my life, after dropping it about three years ago in episode 20. I decided to give it a second chance since it's one of Togashi's master pieces, and now that I reached the dark tournament arc I can say I don't regret it one bit. The best part is that I know it will get better later on, but I still don't think I'll end up buying the volumes because people say the anime is better. And frankly, I have to admit the story so far is a little too simplistic.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

^ lol noob


----------



## mrsticky005 (Dec 12, 2012)

wibisana said:


> wait whut??
> they are villagers. Ryodan master on nen. noone indicated in that village  know about nen. even Kurapika's father. you can't put make up on pig. it just make more ugly (the situation is always ugly). lol
> Ryodan is and always good characters. they way they are put as villain.



I never said the villagers knew nen or that they stood a chance.
I'm saying going out fighting even if you lose is better than being
tortured. Hell just trying to escape and helping your loved ones
escape would make more sense than being tortured. Nobody in
their right mind would just say "Ok. We give up. Torture us."

So it makes an infinite amount more sense they were restrained.

Now yes being scared is a factor. But sooner or later the survival
instinct is going to kick in. Even more so the parental instinct
to protect their kids.


----------



## ZE (Dec 12, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> ^ lol noob



I never had a problem admitting that when it comes to this manga stuff, I’m a noob. The thing is, some of my friends are manga/anime fanatics so I ended up watching/reading the stuff they followed. Since Yu Yu Hakusho wasn’t among the things they watched, that only came up later, and only because Togashi created it.

And three years ago I didn’t really have the time to watch something I didn’t instantly love, so I ended up dropping it.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 12, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> You're saying the Ryodan are criminal hunters? They themselves are notorious criminals, having committed all sorts of notorious crimes. They have never been shown to go after criminals. Heck, outside of helping the Ryuseeigai, their work is totally selfish. So they either did it for Ryuseegai, or for no particular reason like with most of their crimes.



No. 

He's saying that 

Gourmet hunters -> Food
Blacklist hunters -> criminals
Ryodan -> crime

The crime in and of itself is their objective. Which fits well for people who aren't necessarily stealing with an end goal in mind. As Chrollo mentions, money and possessions wouldn't sate any of the Ryodan.



mrsticky005 said:


> For those saying the massacre is too violent to be shown there are plenty of ways they
> can show it without showing it. Basically stuff like you see a blade coming down and then you're looking at a tree and you hear a blood curdling scream. THAT would be something that gets the imagination working. Not just text boxes. It doesn't even have to be images of the massacre. It could be Kurapika's reaction to hearing the news and we get the explanation in the text. Or it could be a bunch of graves and Kurapika is swearing revenge. Using your imagination is a bit of a lame excuse for what is a
> VISUAL medium. It makes sense for something like Meryem's death because you're seeing it from his pov and his eye sight is gone. It's visualizing  his blindness.



All good points, really. Especially about the difference between this and Meruem's death (where the black panels are actually artistically valuable).

The torture could very well be shown, I think, without showing the grisly details. But it's a _very_ hard scene to try and capture without it being melodramatic. So, not something that'd get put in a one-shot like this. It'd be far too rushed and would probably suck massively. 

It's a movie tie-in and not a comprehensive flashback of the Kurta clan's story. It could have been handled a bit better in this story... a few more details here and there... the Troupe arriving and then a cut to that wall of text... 

At the end of the day, it doesn't bother me excessively. It wasn't great. But for what the one-shot was, it's not awful either.



> Speaking of how the massacre went down. So it seems rather likely that the Kurta
> was somehow restrained. I mean it's 128 vs 13. Yes the troupe is too strong for them
> but even then going out fighting is better than being tortured to death.
> 
> So who do you think did the restraining?



It's possible that they simply tied them up. Good old-fashioned rope can work wonders on normal people. 

The stronger members of the clan? Who knows. You could easily rip off their legs, effectively taking away their mobility. As an example. There are ways to make it so that they can be restrained without outright killing them.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 12, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> You're saying the Ryodan are criminal hunters? They themselves are notorious criminals, having committed all sorts of notorious crimes. They have never been shown to go after criminals. Heck, outside of helping the Ryuseeigai, their work is totally selfish. So they either did it for Ryuseegai, or for no particular reason like with most of their crimes.



Not sure why you would have thought thats what I was saying when that you make no sense in context.

They are like hunters in that they are interested in a challenge and being the best at something. 

The Ryodan are interested in doing unique criminal acts just as Menchi might be interested in eating strange foods.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

@ZE I was talking about you expecting a chapter >.>


double noob


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 12, 2012)

Megaharrison said:


> Tite black pages with caption strike again. When he gets too lazy to show something epic, the black pages with caption take over.
> 
> The massacre was probably the only thing people wanted to see, not Kurapika running around on an ostrich for 60 pages.



long time no see
aren't you the guy who read hxh chapters from left to right?


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol I did the same when I started CA xD
Had to drop it for months till the anime was announced to pick it up again and figure it out


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 12, 2012)

ZE said:


> Apparently I was the only one hoping we would get a chapter today. How silly of me.
> 
> And I'm now watching Yu Yu Hakusho for the second time in my life, after dropping it about three years ago in episode 20. I decided to give it a second chance since it's one of Togashi's master pieces, and now that I reached the dark tournament arc I can say I don't regret it one bit. The best part is that I know it will get better later on, but I still don't think I'll end up buying the volumes because people say the anime is better. And frankly, I have to admit the story so far is a little too simplistic.



 The Dark Tournament is when it starts to get really good, but the arc after it is far better. You can very clearly see Togashi's evolution from Yu Yu Hakusho to Hunter x Hunter. The improvement is astounding. But even being the lesser of the two, Yu Yu Hakusho is one of my favorites. And yes, the anime adaptation is probably the best adaptation of any manga I've ever read. The art is improved, the dialogue is excellently adapted, there's next to no filler, and most of the changes from the source material only serve to flesh out and improve on it.



Stilzkin said:


> Not sure why you would have thought thats what I was saying when that you make no sense in context.
> 
> They are like hunters in that they are interested in a challenge and being the best at something.
> 
> The Ryodan are interested in doing unique criminal acts just as Menchi might be interested in eating strange foods.



Oh, I totally misunderstood. When you put Hunters and criminal activity right next to one another, I naturally thought of people who hunt criminals. Now that you've rephrased, I agree with you.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't see anything that good in YYH, I mean last thing I remember was episode 45-ish with Hiei fighting a phoenix-like dude and it was all fights....there's a huge difference in quality between HxH and YYH.

But yeah the adaptation is pretty kick-ass I can't believe it's so old.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 12, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> No, I'm not talking about the Yu Yu Hakusho picture, I'm talking about that scan where Kuroro was tossing around that videotape. What was that about?



Unfortunately, we shall never know. Let's just assume it was a porno tape. 



EndlessStrategy said:


> That's ridiculous.


Yea.. 



EndlessStrategy said:


> I'm getting more convinced by the second...



STOP IT. Pairo's dead! DEAD.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 12, 2012)

Pairo can be spelled Pyro
Gairo is spelled Gyro too.

Both had communication issues as kids.
(eyes or speech)

Pairo is Gairo and he started N.G.L because Kurapika let Sheila die.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 12, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Pairo can be spelled Pyro
> Gairo is spelled Gyro too.
> 
> Both had communication issues as kids.
> ...





Gyro's two-chapter origin story says otherwise.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 12, 2012)

it's a joke in reference to naruto


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 13, 2012)

~Tasnim~ said:


> I just read the second part.* it was good and all, but tbh I was expecting it to reveal few things about the massacre, not details but at least provide some answers, but it didn't, actually it raised more questions and it made me really curious about Kurapika's past and the massacre.*



This is how i feel. It doesn't help that we'll have to wait who knows how long before he answers these questions too.


----------



## Fran (Dec 13, 2012)

fun chapter, although i don't see the significance of the ryuusei meteor city message?


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 13, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> This is how i feel. It doesn't help that we'll have to wait who knows how long before he answers these questions too.



My guess on how long would be next January in the movie...the whole special was basically to build interest on the Kurta massacre which is probably why it was left so open-ended. Would be nice if it tied into the next part of the story too though


----------



## Danchou (Dec 13, 2012)

I can't believe it's going to be a year of hiatus in a few months time. HxH is supposed to be a weekly series!!

Sometimes I wonder why I even bother following a manga made by someone who releases whenever he feels like it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2012)

Not exactly hard to follow given he put out 1 chapter a year


----------



## Danchou (Dec 13, 2012)

According to mangaupdates he's released 14 chapters a year for the past 5 years. :/

When you're a SJ mangaka and you've got that much time to produce, it's no wonder it's usually above other weekly shounen jump titles.

While I prefer HxH as a work, I've got more respect for regular SJ artists like Oda (mad respect), Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro from Toriko (respect), Kishimoto and yes even Kubo Tite.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 13, 2012)

HxH is one of those mangas I like, never be my favorite.

It has the chance, but never will be.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 13, 2012)

Danchou said:


> According to mangaupdates he's released 14 chapters a year for the past 5 years. :/
> 
> When you're a SJ mangaka and you've got that much time to produce, it's no wonder it's usually above other weekly shounen jump titles.
> 
> While I prefer HxH as a work, I've got more respect for regular SJ artists like Oda (mad respect), Mitsutoshi Shimabukuro from Toriko (respect), Kishimoto and yes even Kubo Tite.



Makes you wonder how much better will it be if he uses that time to plan stuff instead of lvling on DQ...

But I disagree, I mean sure he's lazy but while work ethic is appreciated it's not much if the product is mediocre. He takes as much time (said it b4) as most TV series seasons, 10-30 weeks a year...so it's not bothersome, and the quality is something no WSJ title can ever reach (unless some awesome new title comes to WSJ which is unlikely seeing how Bulge and Takamagahara sucked)


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> HxH is one of those mangas I like, never be my favorite.
> 
> It has the chance, but never will be.



poor you man.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 13, 2012)

Question. How does Kurapika even know that the Ryodan is responsible? The News report didn't implicate them, just Meteor City, which as far as most people know has no relation to the Ryodan.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 13, 2012)

There's like a 5 year gap before the exam, also we don't even know how the massacre happened so it's impossible to tell.

Also the PT is pretty known, it's just their faces that don't show up on the news very often so he must have found it out somehow

My guess would be Sheila told him in more details.


This is my gripe with the one-shot, it doesn't tell shit about anything, just details about how they were killed. The Kurapika story with or without it is still a vague one. The rest of the content is for the movie stuff I guess


----------



## Fujita (Dec 13, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Question. How does Kurapika even know that the Ryodan is responsible?



This is actually a good question. 

Even if the massacre itself didn't leave a trail, it's possible that the sale of the eyes did. Not one that Kurapika could have found himself, mind you, but one that somebody else may have discovered and then told Kurapika about. 

Not like the Ryodan would put a classified in the newspaper or anything.



> FOR SALE: Scarlet eyes of the Kurta clan. Beautiful red glow, perfect for decoration or collecting purposes! Freshly procured! Highest quality guaranteed!
> 
> If interested, contact K. Lucifer at (666) 666-6666.





Or for that matter advertised to the buyers that they were the Ryodan at all. Just a thought, really. Could also have something to do with #4, who we'll probably see in the movie.



> The News report didn't implicate them, just Meteor City, which as far as most people know has no relation to the Ryodan.



This honestly makes me wonder... why nobody put two and two together. Except... now that I think about it... _is_ it actually widely known that the Ryodan were responsible? 

The captain didn't, as I recall, show much surprise that Kurapika was going after the Ryodan. After his initial shock at being told that Kurapika was the only surviving member of the Kurta clan.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 13, 2012)

Fujita said:


> This honestly makes me wonder... why nobody put two and two together. Except... now that I think about it... _is_ it actually widely known that the Ryodan were responsible?
> 
> The captain didn't, as I recall, show much surprise that Kurapika was going after the Ryodan. After his initial shock at being told that Kurapika was the only surviving member of the Kurta clan.



I don't think anyone has ever directly stated that the Ryodan were responsible for the Massacre besides Kurapika. They've only been mentioned as notorious thieves, as far as I recall.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 13, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> Makes you wonder how much better will it be if he uses that time to plan stuff instead of lvling on DQ...
> 
> But I disagree, I mean sure he's lazy but while work ethic is appreciated it's not much if the product is mediocre. He takes as much time (said it b4) as most TV series seasons, 10-30 weeks a year...so it's not bothersome, and the quality is something no WSJ title can ever reach (unless some awesome new title comes to WSJ which is unlikely seeing how Bulge and Takamagahara sucked)



Takamagahara didnt suck fatty


----------



## wibisana (Dec 13, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Question. How does Kurapika even know that the Ryodan is responsible? The News report didn't implicate them, just Meteor City, which as far as most people know has no relation to the Ryodan.



well, its simple btw, just trace them back, I mean i know black market stuff is "hidden", but if you know one of them you'll easy to get intel.

after massacre, Kurapika hanging out/killing minion bad guys. get info.
some would tell if Ryodan just sold bunch of scarlet eyes.
is that so hard?


----------



## sadino (Dec 13, 2012)

Fran said:


> fun chapter, although i don't see the significance of the ryuusei meteor city message?



You mean the message at the end of the one shot?It's the same as told by the mafia info specialist.It implies a vendetta of some sorts against the Kurta.

Maybe they fled from Meteor City/"stole" people or something,it can fit some generations of the Kurta since the City is said to be over 500 years old.I think it's kinda obvious that the old man tale about then being persecuted has more to it having a power like that,where a child can kick adults ass without even having nen,they sure have a shady past.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 14, 2012)

sadino said:


> You mean the message at the end of the one shot?It's the same as told by the mafia info specialist.It implies a vendetta of some sorts against the Kurta.
> 
> Maybe they fled from Meteor City/"stole" people or something,it can fit some generations of the Kurta since the City is said to be over 500 years old.I think it's kinda obvious that the old man tale about then being persecuted has more to it having a power like that,where a child can kick adults ass without even having nen,*they sure have a shady past*.



or just being different? 
I am not racist, I am Asian.
do you know that until 90's there is one place in a land that supposed to be their land, but they cant even go to beach. because the beach apparently is only for ceratin race only? 



pls just stop "criminalizing" Kurta clan
and justify the massacre. it can't work that way.
only reason that can justify it, that eye taken for money. and if we think Human = Animal, yes the Ryodan dont do wrong. because animal kill other animal for their own profit.

*added* because in our culture/human culture killing and taking their organ is just evil.

let say I am US soldier. I found Hitler alive, (he is evil bastard)
I kill him, took his head, arm, eye, etc. and sell them.
Hitler is evil. will it justify my action? no.


----------



## Higuain (Dec 14, 2012)

wibisana said:


> or just being different?
> I am not racist, I am Asian.
> do you know that until 90's there is one place in a land that supposed to be their land, but they cant even go to beach. because the beach apparently is only for ceratin race only?
> 
> ...


Why not? He deserves to die for his actions and for what he did to people.
"eye for eye tooth for tooth". And i'm and Atheist so don't blame me for "religious beliefs" or anything of  this nature.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 14, 2012)

Higuain said:


> Why not? He deserves to die for his actions and for what he did to people.
> "eye for eye tooth for tooth". And i'm and Atheist so don't blame me for "religious beliefs" or anything of  this nature.



no it just wrong and inhumane and evil. kill to revenge is "normal"/humane. (death sentence, govt punishment).

but selling their body part is evil
only China could do that.
selling death sentenced organs


----------



## Nanja (Dec 14, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Question. How does Kurapika even know that the Ryodan is responsible? The News report didn't implicate them, just Meteor City, which as far as most people know has no relation to the Ryodan.



One:  "We won't reject anything, so don't steal anything from us." refers to Meteor City. It was also the message left by the suicide bombers in the past. The Spiders mostly come from this place/it is their home base. Nothing solid but it is proof of the connection between the group and the city.

Two: Uvogin who was a founding member admitted to being there during the massacre. Recalling that the Kurata were strong.

As for how he knows before talking to Uvogin? I'd assume he just followed whatever information was available stemming from the clear link to Meteor City.

Also:



> eye for eye tooth for tooth


Leaves everyone blind. Not even touching the fact that one person shouldn't be solely judging someone. To go overboard by dissecting someone makes them just as bad if not worse than the person being persecuted as well.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 14, 2012)

Nanja said:


> Leaves everyone blind. Not even touching the fact that one person shouldn't be solely judging someone. To go overboard by dissecting someone makes them just as bad if not worse than the person being persecuted as well.



Morals are rarely black and white. You're against dissecting the most depraved man in history? Against selling the parts? I don't know, man, even a lock of hair would net you big cash here. The kind of person who'd do such a thing would often have a personal vendetta: perhaps his home was destroyed? Care to keep him destitute, instead of selling parts that would simply be buried instead? There'd probably even be excess for charity. Even if the person was entirely selfish, who is this act wronging? Hitler? He's nothing now that he's dead, and he deserves no reverence. The Germans? That's called spoils of war. The side opposing Hitler? Fair point, but if they got the body they would just bury it, letting it soon rot away. There is no dignity in death, no matter how you cut it. How is letting Hitler rot better than cutting him apart and dipping those parts in formaldehyde for collectors, who likely also have a vendetta seeking catharsis?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 14, 2012)

New HxH volume is the most sold manga this week. Nearly 700k in one week is pretty good.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 14, 2012)

You think this would encourage Togashi but he has so much money it doesn't even matter.


----------



## GeeX (Dec 14, 2012)

i really love how the topic of the antagonist's actions conjure moral quarrels in the fanbase... 

all i could say about the topic of selling hitlers organs is this quote...

 " How we treat our dead is part of what makes us different than those that did the slaughtering."


----------



## Sinoka (Dec 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]3jFCuBXskCM[/YOUTUBE]
Only true Hunter x Hunter fan will understand this video


----------



## wibisana (Dec 14, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> [YOUTUBE]3jFCuBXskCM[/YOUTUBE]
> Only true Hunter x Hunter fan will understand this video



if you mean more Hiatus lol
that's why Togashi do short come back, he need that money to buy it


----------



## Higuain (Dec 14, 2012)

wibisana said:


> no it just wrong and inhumane and evil. kill to revenge is "normal"/humane. (death sentence, govt punishment).
> 
> but selling their body part is evil
> only China could do that.
> selling death sentenced organs


Only human are capeable of "evil", there isn't such thing in nature.
Revenge? Yes, it's giving balance for the living and gives purpose to some of the living.

If you want to talk about evilness you need to talk with a psychologist, biologist and so to get a good answer (I myself learns Biology and Psychology but im only in 11th grade so...).

Evil is something that was created by humans, who kills for fun and does wrong things that aren't according to the nature.

I shall quote Matrix - "Human beings are a disease, a cancer of this planet".


----------



## ZE (Dec 14, 2012)

Danchou said:


> New HxH volume is the most sold manga this week. Nearly 700k in one week is pretty good.


That's good to know. 

For anyone interested, link to the volume:
he became soft in mind not in body


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 14, 2012)

So the stuff about the manga returning soon, was false?


----------



## Nanja (Dec 14, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





EndlessStrategy said:


> Morals are rarely black and white. You're against dissecting the most depraved man in history? Against selling the parts? I don't know, man, even a lock of hair would net you big cash here.



Yet there are things that are simply wrong. From the very beginning, the human species has demonstrated some notion in one form or another of respect for the dead. No one is in a position to determine that a corpse should be without respect. 

This is also a war crime. Most places in the world would see this as reprehensible based simply on human sympathy at the very least - How many people would be ok with someone they love being defiled posthumously? It becomes easy to extend that aversion to strangers and even enemies who can no longer defend themselves. 



> The kind of person who'd do such a thing would often have a personal vendetta: perhaps his home was destroyed? Care to keep him destitute, instead of selling parts that would simply be buried instead? There'd probably even be excess for charity. Even if the person was entirely selfish, who is this act wronging? Hitler? He's nothing now that he's dead, and he deserves no reverence. The Germans? That's called spoils of war. The side opposing Hitler? Fair point, but if they got the body they would just bury it, letting it soon rot away. There is no dignity in death, no matter how you cut it. How is letting Hitler rot better than cutting him apart and dipping those parts in formaldehyde for collectors, who likely also have a vendetta seeking catharsis?



Circumstances don't matter here. They are ultimately excuses used in an attempt to justify the act. Who the corpse was in life has no relevance. Neither does the fact that there are individuals who would purchase pieces of said corpse or the perpetrators current economic circumstances. Desecrating the dead speaks more about the one alive than the dead. Even in the case that the dead individual has no connections with anyone in the world beyond the perpetrator, is it really victimless? I'd say it is harmful towards the perpetrator and threatens their humanity.

As for the eye for an eye/Vengeance angle: The person is dead, they can do no harm - to further desecrate the body for whatever reason is incredibly petty. It achieves nothing beyond dragging the perpetrator to an irrational and base level. Justice has been done and to go further is to simply satisfy ones vengeance, a destructive emotion in and of itself.

None of this really even touches upon religion and the beliefs of the person while they were alive. Personally I just think the dead deserve peace. This plays a part in our humanity and in order to properly respect the living you need to respect the dead. Not doing so is denying our capacity for dignity and honor.

Anyway that is how I feel on the topic. I guess Necrophilia would be a similar issue.

Kurapica even had the decency to bury Uvogin.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 14, 2012)

Hivt82 said:


> [YOUTUBE]3jFCuBXskCM[/YOUTUBE]
> Only true Hunter x Hunter fan will understand this video





It almost makes it even worse after reading that last chapter. I didn't have much hope for a the serialization to pick up again anyways, but that literally smothers the hope. 

On the bright side, DQ 7 doesn't look like ass anymore. I played it last year and blah. 

On that thought - Toriyama has made some serious bank doing character designs for the DQ series, and Inoue also did characters for Lost Odyssey. Do you think Togashi will ever do character designs for a videogame in the future?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2012)

Indignant Guile said:


> So the stuff about the manga returning soon, was false?



HxH coming back?


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 15, 2012)

this scene :33


----------



## ZE (Dec 15, 2012)

Found this on another forums (ap):


Is it really the cover of volume 32?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 15, 2012)

Not a big fan of that cover, Togashi put much more effort on the volume 0 cover


----------



## ZE (Dec 15, 2012)

It's like this one here:


----------



## Danchou (Dec 15, 2012)

Pretty bad, but it's Togashi. It's to be expected.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 15, 2012)

ZE said:


> It's like this one here:



Yeah, which is one of the reasons i don't like it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 15, 2012)

Just bought Hunter X Hunter vol.1, is it still in it's first printing? I thought the first few volumes had more than 1 printing


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 15, 2012)

wait did the second chapter come out?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah

Ch.40-41


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome cover. But how did they get to be on it with only 1 chapter?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 15, 2012)

Popeye is back, bitches!


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 15, 2012)

ZE said:


> Found this on another forums (ap):
> 
> 
> Is it really the cover of volume 32?



geeez. Deviant art could do better.


----------



## Yonk (Dec 16, 2012)

Anime has totally brand-new opening for Greed Island arc. 

...but still the same goddamn song. WHY?! It's been 58 freaking episodes with the exact same OP (basically) the entire time. I'm getting rather tired of it, frankly. They must sink all their budget into the hunterpedia segments. 


- Yonk


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 16, 2012)

I was just reading the manga again for GI arc in advance of the new HxH animated reissue. I got to wondering about one thing. When the group figured out they needed 15 people to go against Razor and the 14 Devils in order to get a card, why did they go ahead anyway instead of keeping it quiet and make the bomber go mad at not being able to find where card #2 is hiding.

The good people could have worked to get many Leave cards and send everyone who are done with GI home, that would have left a lot fewer than 15 total remaining on GI and no way for the bomber to get that card and clear it.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 16, 2012)

WilyKat: sure, they could have done that, but the longer they spend time on something else, the more time the Bomber has to act as well, which considering his unpredictable nature is quite troubling. Conversely, they were just very eager to win the game.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 16, 2012)

Surprised out of all those hunters that joined that group none of them stood a chance against Genthru. I understand Abeagane was a nen remover but the rest of them must have had some pretty shit hatsus.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Surprised out of all those hunters that joined that group none of them stood a chance against Genthru. I understand Abeagane was a nen remover but the rest of them must have had some pretty shit hatsus.



More than likely, most of them don't even have Hatsu. at the point you're at, I'd say Gon and Killua are already above a fair portion of Hunters, say 30%. When Hisoka takes stock of a group of hunters later on in the series, he puts most of them at less than a tenth of his strength.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Dec 16, 2012)

Yonk said:


> Anime has totally brand-new opening for Greed Island arc.
> 
> ...but still the same goddamn song. WHY?! It's been 58 freaking episodes with the exact same OP (basically) the entire time. I'm getting rather tired of it, frankly. They must sink all their budget into the hunterpedia segments.
> 
> ...



I kinda like it, actually. Reminds me of the old school series that had just one or two songs that becomes their leitmotif.


----------



## sadino (Dec 16, 2012)

wibisana said:


> or just being different?
> I am not racist, I am Asian.
> do you know that until 90's there is one place in a land that supposed to be their land, but they cant even go to beach. because the beach apparently is only for ceratin race only?
> 
> ...



I'm not justifying anything, i just said it from a *storyline standpoint*, i couldn't care less about the moral implications of the Ryodan actions or anything since we will always be short on information in that regard.Also, i can't see how it's wrong to say their descendants did some evil shit since probably every single culture survived by doing some nasty shit in the past,our current moral standing came from that btw.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 16, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Surprised out of all those hunters that joined that group none of them stood a chance against Genthru. I understand Abeagane was a nen remover but the rest of them must have had some pretty shit hatsus.



You mean the group that banded together to monopolize spells and stock up on cards that way? 

I think that was the point, they sucked at combat. They couldn't manage to take cards by force, nor were they clever enough to compete with other people in finding them themselves (not to mention conversion limits). So, they gathered together a bunch of people, got a ton of spells to take on other groups using the game mechanics (which Killua described as a bit chicken), and tried to clear the game that way.

But once they were put in a situation where spells wouldn't help them, covered in Genthru's time bombs and having to touch him to get rid of them...


----------



## Danchou (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't know. Is it me or is the hunterverse kind of weaksauce?

- At the hunter exam except for the main chars everyone was fodder
- At the Celestial Towers the fighters were foddery (except for maybe floor masters)
- In GI nearly everyone was fodder
- During the Ant arc there wasn't a hunter that could beat a Division Commander = fodder
- During the hunter chairman arc Illumi and Hisoka fodderized 30 hunters which is like 15& of all hunters (ant they also killed reputedly strong one star hunters).

Except for the characters we already know, where are all the strong people?!


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 16, 2012)

^there's no one else.
togashi's saving the really strong ones for the new world


----------



## Fujita (Dec 16, 2012)

Danchou said:


> - At the hunter exam except for the main chars everyone was fodder



Meh, most of them were, though quite exceptional, not Hunter material. Like the kid with the laptop, who probably would have outclassed most of us but got eliminated like trash. 

The final few were actually pretty tough, too. Leorio was about equal with Bodoro, who Killua butchered. Killua admitted that Hanzo was stronger than him. 



> - At the Celestial Towers the fighters were foddery (except for maybe floor masters)



To be fair, Kastro was the only real fighter we got to see, and he actually did a credible job against Hisoka. Before getting utterly destroyed because the ability he chose was incompatible with his Nen type. 

The guys who Gon and Killua fought were washouts that got baptized and then managed to scrape by. They stayed on their floors by fighting weak targets.

They had to be weak for Gon and Killua to credibly beat them.



> - In GI nearly everyone was fodder



True, actually. Part of it could be explained by them becoming overly reliant on the spell system as they continued playing. Gon and Killua were stronger than your average run-of-the-mill Hunter as well, though as Knuckle proved, they were hardly exceptional at that point. (Knuckle's pretty tough, though, got to give him credit where it's due.)



> - During the Ant arc there wasn't a hunter that could beat a Division Commander = fodder



I think Morel and Knov made a point of this, actually. The Association was giving the jobs to temp hunters, who kept failing to do their jobs. They theorized that it was Pariston (or his supporters) maneuvering behind the scenes to make Netero look bad. 

Admittedly Morel's friend at least (the one with the water surfing ability) fell to Leol.



> - During the hunter chairman arc Illumi and Hisoka fodderized 30 hunters which is like 15& of all hunters (ant they also killed reputedly strong one star hunters).



Yep. I kind of hoped for more of a challenge there, personally... but Hisoka and Illumi _are_ some of the stronger characters in the series.



> Except for the characters we already know, where are all the strong people?!



Playing mahjong


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 16, 2012)

HxH has room for strong characters to pop up whenever, there could easily be more hunters like Morel, Knov etc appearing in the next arc. Illumi and Hisoka are  pretty much exceptions though so they make a lot of hunters look weak by comparison


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 16, 2012)

Saitou Hajime said:


> I kinda like it, actually. Reminds me of the old school series that had just one or two songs that becomes their leitmotif.



Like Togashi's first major anime: Yu Yu Hakusho!

I admit that the Hunter x Hunter verse is rather bottom heavy on it's tier list. I was probably too conservative with my Greed Island estimate, and after Greed Island Gon and Killua are likely in the 90th percentile. Still, that's only because they're exceptional. If they were just average Hunters, everyone else would look far more impressive.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 17, 2012)

I still find it strange that on average only one contestant becomes an hunter per year however the HxHverse is full of Hunters, and they are even treated like fodder


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 17, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> I still find it strange that on average only one contestant becomes an hunter per year however the HxHverse is full of Hunters, and they are even treated like fodder



Fodder is a relative term. Anyway, the real bizarre thing is the statistics for the Hunter exam. When they reached the exam they said that only 1 in 10000 made it, but there were just over 500 people there. Are we truly meant to believe that 5,000,000 people signed up for the Hunter Exam?


----------



## wibisana (Dec 17, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Fodder is a relative term. Anyway, the real bizarre thing is the statistics for the Hunter exam. When they reached the exam they said that only 1 in 10000 made it, but there were just over 500 people there. Are we truly meant to believe that 5,000,000 people signed up for the Hunter Exam?



the only time that one man passed the exam is when Ging passed.
and maybe other time is passed by 10-20 people a year.
aside Netero let say "life-span" is 50 yrs, (youngest 15, oldest 65)
50 * 20 = 1000, is already more than 500.
but yeah the odd thing, most hunters looks 30-40ish
Togashi should have created more youngs and old people.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 17, 2012)

I think Togashi shouldn't have exagerated the Hunters and the exam so much. Naruto went on to follow the same mistake with the chunin exams


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 17, 2012)

wibisana said:


> the only time that one man passed the exam is when Ging passed.
> and maybe other time is passed by 10-20 people a year.
> aside Netero let say "life-span" is 50 yrs, (youngest 15, oldest 65)
> 50 * 20 = 1000, is already more than 500.
> ...



If you figure in all of the casualties that must come about by being a hunter, the number that exists sounds about right. You're sort of right about the Hunter thing, but remember that Nen keeps you young longer. A good portion of the 40 year olds could actually be 80.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 17, 2012)

wibisana said:


> the only time that one man passed the exam is when Ging passed.
> and maybe other time is passed by 10-20 people a year.
> aside Netero let say "life-span" is 50 yrs, (youngest 15, oldest 65)
> 50 * 20 = 1000, is already more than 500.
> ...




Bisuke is 57 but looks like 12 year old. It's safe to assume some hunters are also cheating time to look younger or otherwise are concealing the true identity.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 17, 2012)

^Hardly. Biscuit seems to be in the upper class, most hunters we saw in the elction were literally fodder as proved by Hisoka. It seems only a minority of hunters are strong or proficient enough in nen to even be able to disguie their age like that.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 17, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> More than likely, most of them don't even have Hatsu. at the point you're at, I'd say Gon and Killua are already above a fair portion of Hunters, say 30%. When Hisoka takes stock of a group of hunters later on in the series, he puts most of them at less than a tenth of his strength.



yeah shame really, for the longest i assumed gon and killua were a little above average while being considered low tier compared to the rest of the hunters. Sad to see that's not the case and after a year or so they'll probably be at the top of the hunter ranks. Hunters you disappoint me. I understand fighting isn't even a main part of being a Hunter but i thought there would be just as many beasts as there are weaklings.



Danchou said:


> I don't know. Is it me or is the hunterverse kind of weaksauce?
> 
> 
> Except for the characters we already know, where are all the strong people?!



yes they look weaksauce compared to other series. They look like a joke compared to the YYH verse. lol One of the Royal Guard are more than enough to solo the entire Hunter Associations. I'm thinking the Zodiac aren't much either since Hisoka's ratings says only the big guy and maybe 1 more Zodiac are actual threats.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 17, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I'm thinking the Zodiac aren't much either since Hisoka's ratings says only the big guy and maybe 1 more Zodiac are actual threats.



He ranked them as 77, 90 and 85 points, presumably on a scale of 100 with him being 100. Seeing as he was smiling when he looked at the 85 and 90 zodiacs, 85 or higher should be enough to give him a good match. It seems like the Zodiacs are near Hisoka's level, in my opinion. There's probably only 1 or 2 that are stronger than him, but they should be mostly around his level.


----------



## GeeX (Dec 17, 2012)

the thing is, not all hunters are power junkies...
they are required to learn nen but not all of them learns it to the extent of mastering it..
take a look at leoreo's master, he left him as soon as he thought him ten,...

to some hunters, nen is just an accessory not a necessity...


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 17, 2012)

GeeX said:


> the thing is, not all hunters are power junkies...
> they are required to learn nen but not all of them learns it to the extent of mastering it..
> take a look at leoreo's master, he left him as soon as he thought him ten,...
> 
> to some hunters, nen is just an accessory not a necessity...



More like most hunters...

But yeah, that's part of the reason. Many hunters just don't seem to bother with Nen beyond the bare minimum. From that, most hunters that do practice Nen don't have nearly the potential and aptitude for it that Gon and Killua have.


----------



## Apotheosis (Dec 17, 2012)

Heh, the Election Arc just proved that Goreinu is stronger than most Hunters.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 18, 2012)

if hxh is really returning this jan the announcement sure is taking long


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 18, 2012)

Apotheosis said:


> Heh, the Election Arc just proved that Goreinu is stronger than most Hunters.



How do you figure that?


----------



## Gunners (Dec 18, 2012)

I think they are all stronger than Hisoka, skilled Hunters should be able to suppress their powers, then there's things like unique abilities that he would not be able to predict.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok, a question guys: how does In work? It allows a person to hide their presence like Zetsu does, but while keeping Ren active. I can see why Zetsu works: there's no Nen to sense when you're using it. But In...how does that work? You cover your Nen in more Nen?


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Dec 18, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> *He ranked them as 77, 90 and 85 points,*presumably on a scale of 100 with him being 100. Seeing as he was smiling when he looked at the 85 and 90 zodiacs, 85 or higher should be enough to give him a good match. It seems like the Zodiacs are near Hisoka's level, in my opinion. *There's probably only 1 or 2 that are stronger than him,* but they should be mostly around his level.



The ones he rated were likely the weakest. Two of them being young, one of which was stupid and a hot head. 

Botobi, Ging, and Pariston say hi. The Goat and Cheadle(3-star and new Chairman) can't be that far off either. Monkey also looks strong. Rest are probably like the Ram. Three are guaranteed more dangerous than Hisoka 2-3 others could be. The rest should be very close.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 18, 2012)

zetsu - used in the body
in- used in hatsu's ex: kurapika's chains, machi's threads


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 18, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> zetsu - used in the body
> in- used in hatsu's ex: kurapika's chains, machi's threads



No, Uvogin used it on his own body. Also, that still doesn't explain how it works. Zetsu stops you from sensing something because the Nen isn't there anymore. In lets you keep your nen active, so how does it work?


----------



## MakeEmum (Dec 18, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> No, Uvogin used it on his own body. Also, that still doesn't explain how it works. Zetsu stops you from sensing something because the Nen isn't there anymore. In lets you keep your nen active, so how does it work?



I think Zetsu closes off your aura so others can't sense your presence aside from looking straight at you, the catch is it leaves your body vulnerable as you don't have the protection that having your Aura outside your body would give you

In I believe makes your nen invisible to other nen users, nen users by default can see nen and anything made out of it while it's invisible to regular people, In makes your nen "more invisible" to say, but one can see through In by applying Gyo to the eyes


----------



## Fujita (Dec 18, 2012)

We've never gotten a clear explanation on _how_ In works.

Zetsu shuts off aura, so there's nothing to sense. In disguises the aura somehow, or makes its presence harder to detect. Not just visually, either, Kurapika couldn't see a thing due to Uvo's smokescreen, but Uvo used In so that Kurapika wouldn't pick up on his location through his immense aura. The aura is still there, but you'd need Gyo to find it. 

And that is pretty much the sum total of what we know about it.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, I thought so. I guess if we assume that higher mastery allows for your Nen to be less noticeable, like it allows you to make it flow more smoothly; it makes some level of sense.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 18, 2012)

1. I AM VERY PISSED OFF AT THOSE OF YOU STEALING MY PAIRO=SHALNARK OC AND CLAIMING IT AS YOUR OWN! I HAVE PROBLEM IF YOU USE IT, BUT STEALING IT KNOWING THAT IT CAME FROM MY TRIPCODE AND CLAIMING IT'S YOUR OWN PISSES ME THE FUCK OFF!

2. Glad to be back.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 18, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> No, Uvogin used it on his own body. Also, that still doesn't explain how it works. Zetsu stops you from sensing something because the Nen isn't there anymore. In lets you keep your nen active, so how does it work?


enhancers don't need hatsu that's why uvo used it on his own body


----------



## Apotheosis (Dec 18, 2012)

Fujita said:


> We've never gotten a clear explanation on _how_ In works.
> 
> Zetsu shuts off aura, so there's nothing to sense. In disguises the aura somehow, or makes its presence harder to detect. Not just visually, either, Kurapika couldn't see a thing due to Uvo's smokescreen, but Uvo used In so that Kurapika wouldn't pick up on his location through his immense aura. The aura is still there, but you'd need Gyo to find it.
> 
> And that is pretty much the sum total of what we know about it.



From what I figure, Zetsu physcially suppresses your Aura while In just makes it invisible(only noticeable with Gyou or En) somehow. Both are good for stealth, but I reckon In would be more difficult being an advanced Nen technique.

Say, have Gon or Killua ever used In in the manga? I remember Killua having a pathetic En range at about 54 cm or so.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 19, 2012)

In is certainly more difficult than Zetsu. Zetsu is one of the four basic techniques, while in is a more difficult application of said techniques. 

I don't think either Gon or Killua have used In. Kurapika has used it, so it's not out of the realm of possibility. But Kurapika also developed a fully functional Hatsu before either of them got anywhere near that point. He was training to kill Spiders, while they were trying to figure out what Greed Island was. Basically, he was molding himself into a lethal fighter. They wanted to be adventurers.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 19, 2012)

@endlessstrategy
About "in"
I dont know deep about nen stuff. HxH in mechanics is out of my league.
but hide nen using nen is not "unbelievable"
I mean you can "jam" things. or simply disappear.
I mean logically if someone can sense nen. someone can create "anti-nen" to "kill" things that can be sensed.


analogy
you have stinky rugs. you can spray things to adsorb that "stink" right?
similar mechanic to "adding something to reducing"


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 19, 2012)

Say, can anyone think of the first time Nen was used, chronologically? And I mean used consciously, the user knowing full well that what they are using is Nen.


----------



## sadino (Dec 19, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Say, can anyone think of the first time Nen was used, chronologically? And I mean used consciously, the user knowing full well that what they are using is Nen.



Hisoka in Hunter Exams?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 19, 2012)

sadino said:


> Hisoka in Hunter Exams?



Chronologically. As in, the first point it happened on the timeline. Any flashbacks of people using Nen?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 19, 2012)

ging creating greed island?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 19, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> ging creating greed island?



Hmmm...at most, that's 13 years ago. I'm trying to trace back to the earliest time we can confirm people knew about Nen. Was there even an explicit mention of it in Netero's flashback? There have been 288 Hunter Exams: I can't help but wonder if Hunters didn't always use Nen.


----------



## sadino (Dec 19, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Hmmm...at most, that's 13 years ago. I'm trying to trace back to the earliest time we can confirm people knew about Nen. Was there even an explicit mention of it in Netero's flashback? There have been 288 Hunter Exams: I can't help but wonder if Hunters didn't always use Nen.



Nen seems to be older than the concept of hunter.But why are you doing this?Think nen is some of the curses from the outside or something?

Meteor City is mentioned as 500 years old if that helps anything.Seeing how many able nen users came from Meteor City and the story about the dictator that founded it to segregate "human races",i seem this as a relation to Kurta.Maybe the dictator was a Kurta or one descendant.Maybe every talented nen user is a descendant of them somewhat.Ging dad and mother's origins never were covered for example,nor Gon's.

But this smells like Naruto so much that i don't want it,i'm sick of genetic bullshit...


----------



## Fujita (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't see any reason to believe that Nen is a recent discovery, to be quite honest. Nen isn't an item of technology that was developed, it's a way to use the innate life force that _everyone_ has. It's possible that methods of using it were developed over time (rather like martial arts in real life; the ability to punch and kick are innate, but specific methods of doing so were invented over time). 

However...



Item of interest 1: Hitler was a Nen user

Item of interest 2: Extremely talented people can awaken to Nen without any formalized training or using it for battle applications. This has probably been going on as long as there were supernaturally gifted individuals, i.e. as long as the human race itself has been in existence. 

And the lack of history of Nen isn't evidence of it being recent, either. It sheds no light on it at all, because there's no history that says that Nen was discovered recently either.

There's a passing reference to "chi" in Netero's flashback, and he has an "aura" around him, but that could be as much for dramatic effect as anything else.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 19, 2012)

I think it was Netero in the Dojo fight


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 19, 2012)

sadino said:


> Nen seems to be older than the concept of hunter.But why are you doing this?Think nen is some of the curses from the outside or something?



No, I simply find it difficult to process that supernatural powers that everyone has a chance to awaken, that can adversely improve one's life and have next to no restrictions on being revealed to the public haven't been, you know, revealed to the public. There are perhaps a thousand people on the planet who know about Nen, and they're all keeping it a secret...how? All it would take was one person willing to go to some scientists, one person who would demonstrate their powers in public, and the charade is over. Also, revealing Nen to the world, or at least their close friends, is something plenty of people would think to do. In fact, it's the most likely reaction to finding out you have superpowers, and everyone else can get them too. And seeing as there are seemingly no restrictions on this (if there were, the hunter organization would surely explain them after the Hunter Exam)The only explanation I can see for this is that Nen is a VERY recent discovery.

I know, I know, suspension of disbelief. It's just that, next to Alluka's existence, this is my only real gripe with the series.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 19, 2012)

Some people have nen and just don't know about it like Komugi or Neon. The way they use it normal people would never find out. it also takes too much effort to learn nen in order to improve ones life so the general public just doesn't bother with it. They'd have to go through intense training, figure out what category they fit in and how to make an ability and by the time anyone figures out how to create a hatsu it just wouldn't be worth it. Most abilities would probably be useless for a person who leads a normal every day life and i'm sure its a bitch to create an ability that makes money or conjures another person.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 19, 2012)

One thing that I still can't think of an explanation for no matter how hard I try is Killua's ability to make "illusions/doubles" of himself during the game with Gon and Netero. I mean if Killua did not know Nen at that time then how would it be possible for him to do something beyond what a basic human could do? I mean I guess it's possible that in his assassin training he learned how to use Nen but only to learn those techniques and didn't actually know it was Nen but you would think that Killua would have said something confirming that...


----------



## Apotheosis (Dec 19, 2012)

Nensense said:


> One thing that I still can't think of an explanation for no matter how hard I try is Killua's ability to make "illusions/doubles" of himself during the game with Gon and Netero. I mean if Killua did not know Nen at that time then how would it be possible for him to do something beyond what a basic human could do? I mean I guess it's possible that in his assassin training he learned how to use Nen but only to learn those techniques and didn't actually know it was Nen but you would think that Killua would have said something confirming that...



They weren't real doubles, they were just after images.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 19, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Some people have nen and just don't know about it like Komugi or Neon. The way they use it normal people would never find out. it also takes too much effort to learn nen in order to improve ones life so the general public just doesn't bother with it. They'd have to go through intense training, figure out what category they fit in and how to make an ability and by the time anyone figures out how to create a hatsu it just wouldn't be worth it. Most abilities would probably be useless for a person who leads a normal every day life and i'm sure its a bitch to create an ability that makes money or conjures another person.



Hm, fair point. Zushi had a 1 in 100,000 potential, and he had been going at it for months just to learn the basics. Tons of people would probably learn how to use Ten, but the overall number of competent Nen users would go up by maybe 1,000 at best. OK, so maybe the world would be mostly the same. But that doesn't mean it makes any less sense that Nen still isn't common knowledge yet.

I mean, the reason I think Togashi made Nen secret is because imagining a world where it's common knowledge would require a fair amount of thought. Even if most people don't have the talent for it, there's tons of ways the world would be changed. Nen could very well be taught in school alongside gym. A person's choice in Hatsu would have to be regulated by a committee to ensure it's not unethical. Proficient Nen users would be both respected and feared. With Nen research in the public eye, all sorts of new applications and details of Nen would come to light. Corrupt governments would try to baptise their soldiers to give themselves an edge. Religious zealots could band together and start hunting down Nen users. Many Hatsu would be easily abused and organizations would pay through the nose to employ the user. A list of countermeasures for Nen abilities would gradually be drawn up. A strong sense of paranoia would permeate the air in fear of people like Neon. I'm just brainstorming here: even with most people incapable of using it well, the world would be quite changed. And it would be fascinating to see.



Nensense said:


> One thing that I still can't think of an explanation for no matter how hard I try is Killua's ability to make "illusions/doubles" of himself during the game with Gon and Netero. I mean if Killua did not know Nen at that time then how would it be possible for him to do something beyond what a basic human could do? I mean I guess it's possible that in his assassin training he learned how to use Nen but only to learn those techniques and didn't actually know it was Nen but you would think that Killua would have said something confirming that...



It doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but it's a minor detail that accedes to typical shonen battle logic. It's about creating afterimages by moving at extreme speeds while creating a rhythm with your steps. No Nen involved. Ridiculous, yeah; but I don't see why it bothers you.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 19, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Hmmm...at most, that's 13 years ago. I'm trying to trace back to the earliest time we can confirm people knew about Nen. Was there even an explicit mention of it in Netero's flashback? There have been 288 Hunter Exams: I can't help but wonder if Hunters didn't always use Nen.



If you're talking absolute earliest, then thousands and thousands of years of course, before hunter exams. If there are greek gods (or any gods of the same kind) in the HxH mythology then they'd be Nen users who claimed to be so.
(Zeus Zoldyck )

So ancient gods, people who isolate themselves in shrines and priests and stuff like that. Magicians, too. Prophets, strong warriors or conquerors etc..etc


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Dec 19, 2012)

Apotheosis said:


> They weren't real doubles, they were just after images.



First thing that came to my mind is Aoshi's flowing water movement.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 19, 2012)

who knows who is the 1st nen user.
Maha is nen user too.
Maha's dad??
grand pa
great grand pa?

we can't be sure.


But Netero is the one start's teach nen I guess.
Zoldieks teach nen among themselves

Netero Among hunter


----------



## Shozan (Dec 19, 2012)

they said nen was somethin coming from the new world. maybe Nen was found recently in the 'world' normal humans know (100 - 200 years).


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 20, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't some Nen affinities lacking in fringe benefits? Enhancement is a good all around Nen affinity. Emission allows you to use Nen as a projectile, and probably helps with In and En (side note, do you think emitting Nen to other people can do anything other than harm them?). Transmutation allows you to shape your nen and alter it's qualities. But what about Conjuration, manipulation and specialization? The only real applications we've seen for these Nen affinities are the Hatsu they allow one to use. Any ideas on how one could utilize them, outside of Hatsu? Or is everything that's not a basic or advanced technique a Hatsu by default. I guess that would make a level of sense...

Thoughts?


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 20, 2012)

I was always under the impression that all nen users had access to improved physical abilities from their Ren, but enhancers just focused on that aspect more than others which is why their hatsu is typically secondary. For example when zetsu is used, ren is also cancelled so that the user takes the risk of being hit while undefended (like Gon being hit by the tops)


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2012)

Nensense said:


> One thing that I still can't think of an explanation for no matter how hard I try is Killua's ability to make "illusions/doubles" of himself during the game with Gon and Netero. I mean if Killua did not know Nen at that time then how would it be possible for him to do something beyond what a basic human could do? I mean I guess it's possible that in his assassin training he learned how to use Nen but only to learn those techniques and didn't actually know it was Nen but you would think that Killua would have said something confirming that...



Just after images. Makes more sense than him sprouting claws by flexing his hands.



EndlessStrategy said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't some Nen affinities lacking in fringe benefits? Enhancement is a good all around Nen affinity. Emission allows you to use Nen as a projectile, and probably helps with In and En (*side note, do you think emitting Nen to other people can do anything other than harm them?*). Transmutation allows you to shape your nen and alter it's qualities. But what about Conjuration, manipulation and specialization? The only real applications we've seen for these Nen affinities are the Hatsu they allow one to use. Any ideas on how one could utilize them, outside of Hatsu? Or is everything that's not a basic or advanced technique a Hatsu by default. I guess that would make a level of sense...
> 
> Thoughts?


Meryem's Photon Hatsu used Emission to spread his Nen over large areas in order for him to hear thoughts and voices, feel emotions, and to teleport. Biscuit's Massage Hatsu used what I would assume to be Emission to expedite Gon and Killua's recovery during training. I'm sure there are more advanced Nen Healers out there. This is pure speculation on my part but I would imagine Emission could also be used for long range tracking and communication and possibly even teleportation in the hands of someone with sufficient power. It certainly has applications outside of pure offense.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 20, 2012)

Eskimo said:


> I was always under the impression that all nen users had access to improved physical abilities from their Ren, but enhancers just focused on that aspect more than others which is why their hatsu is typically secondary. For example when zetsu is used, ren is also cancelled so that the user takes the risk of being hit while undefended (like Gon being hit by the tops)



But of course. It's just that Enhancers get by far the largest boost in that regard. I was just wondering if the other affinities gave the user a boost when they weren't using them as Hatsu.



White Silver King said:


> Biscuit's Massage Hatsu used what I would assume to be Emission to expedite Gon and Killua's recovery during training. I'm sure there are more advanced Nen Healers out there.



I meant without using Hatsu.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> I meant without using Hatsu.


...What would be the point of that? The only people who get any real benefit from Nen without Hatsu are Enhancers, and that's because it's the entire purpose of Enhancing - a simple and straight forward method to increase battle power.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 20, 2012)

Shooting Nen would be Hatsu for an Emitter. 

Franklin = Nen machine gun
Zeno = Nen dragons

How you shape and manipulate the aura can have a big effect on the technique's result.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2012)

Fujita said:


> Shooting Nen would be Hatsu for an Emitter.
> 
> Franklin = Nen machine gun
> Zeno = Nen dragons
> ...



Which is my point. An Emitter just shooting out plain old Nen would not only be inefficient but it would also severely limit them in and out of combat. Shaping the Emitted Nen is what gives an Emitter strength. Not doing so would be akin to a swordsman who is naturally gifted with great Kendo prowess fighting by flailing around with a stick. It is incredibly stupid.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 20, 2012)

because really good reinforcement users don't really need hatsus apparently but even uvo had those big bang attacks and netero's cannons.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> because really good reinforcement users don't really need hatsus apparently but even uvo had those big bang attacks and *netero's cannons*.


Netero is an exception among Enhancers. He was incredibly skilled and had an enormous amount of Nen which is why he was not only able to use Enhancement but also Conjuration and Emission with great skill and power.

And Uvo's Big Bang was nothing more than a simple Ko. He just had so much physical strength that it appeared to be something much greater.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 21, 2012)

I dont know what are you guys talking about,
But someone can learn different type of nen right?
I mean Ging created Greed island and Gon's weapon, he can only do with Conjuration, 
and his "Rei-Gun" is most likely to be emission

based on the fact that said its highly imposible for someone to master the opposite type.
I think it safe that Ging master all type of nen.

i.e.
his main type = 100% mastery
other = 95%

oh and he also control dragon right?
"Manipulation type too"


----------



## Shozan (Dec 21, 2012)

that's to OP. Ging may be a Specialist but that's it.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2012)

wibisana said:


> I dont know what are you guys talking about,
> But someone can learn different type of nen right?
> I mean Ging created Greed island and Gon's weapon, he can only do with Conjuration,
> and his "Rei-Gun" is most likely to be emission
> ...


Yes, someone can learn different types of nen. You're main is 100%, the two adjacent types on the chart are each 80%, the next two are 60% and the opposite one is 40%. 

Ging would not have an ability like that - it is far too over powered and it impossible by HxH's laws of reality. Kurapika's Specialty Nen ability is the closest to something like that and it is nowhere near that powerful.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Yes, someone can learn different types of nen. You're main is 100%, the two adjacent types on the chart are each 80%, the next two are 60% and the opposite one is 40%.
> 
> Ging would not have an ability like that - it is far too over powered and it impossible by HxH's laws of reality. Kurapika's Specialty Nen ability is the closest to something like that and it is nowhere near that powerful.



then explain the rei-gun mastery and greed island? 
greed island is too huge feat for under 80%
and so does his Gun


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 21, 2012)

kurapika's emperor time lets him use the others at 100% efficiency
the only backdrop to this is it's very situational


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

Kurapika's Nen actually does allow him full mastery of all types. So long as his eyes are scarlet. 

That's the only condition there. So yeah, it's fairly overpowered. And fits perfectly with him kicking the crud out of several full-grown adults when his eyes went red.

_However_, he has a seriously restricting condition on his Chain Jail in order to make it so incredibly powerful, both in terms of the strength of the chain and the _insanely broken_ ability to enforce zetsu.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 21, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> kurapika's emperor time lets him use the others at 100% efficiency
> the only backdrop to this is it's very situational



and that's exactly why is so powerful!


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

wibisana said:


> then explain the rei-gun mastery and greed island?
> greed island is too huge feat for under 80%
> and so does his Gun



GI is a) a real island and b) the work of several Nen users working together. Each letter in the game's name stands for one of its creators.

Razor, for example, is the "R" in "Greed"

He's in charge of emissive systems (Emission being his likely Nen type) and he makes most spells work.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 21, 2012)

Razor wasn't an enhancer?


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Razor wasn't an enhancer?



He destroyed the Ryodan's boat with a Nen ball. Kinda fits with his dodgeball idea, though it does seem a tad similar to what Gido did with his tops.

The bit about emissive systems was something he actually said, though, so that was why I pegged him as an Emitter.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 21, 2012)

Fujita said:


> GI is a) a real island and b) the work of several Nen users working together. Each letter in the game's name stands for one of its creators.
> 
> Razor, for example, is the "R" in "Greed"
> 
> He's in charge of emissive systems (Emission being his likely Nen type) and he makes most spells work.


well that make sense.
and yeah Gon's fishing rod is not that huge feat, actually.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2012)

Kurapika's Emperor Time doesn't give him 100% in all categories. It gives him 100% of his _potential_ in all those categories. For example, an Enhancer has the potential to have 80% efficiency in Emission. However, that Enhancer would have to train for years and years in order to reach that maximum of 80%. Now if that Enhancer was a Kurtia and had had Emperor Time activated he would automatically reach his maximum potential (100%) of that 80% without any training at all. The wiki explains it well:



			
				HxH Wiki said:
			
		

> When Kurapika's eyes shift into scarlet, he changes from a Conjurer to a Specialist. This ability allows him to utilize all the types of Nen to 100% efficiency (for a Conjurer). In the manga, Kurapika explains this using the terms "Level" and "Force/Accuracy". Kurapika's "Levels" in the various Nen categories remain the same during Emperor Time, however, his Force and Accuracy for every category is raised to 100%. Thus, if Kurapika's Level in Conjuration were 10, his Level in Emission (the polar opposite aura type) would be 4, and during Emperor Time, he would be evenly matched against a Level 4 Emitter at 100%. Outside of Emperor Time, his Force and Accuracy in Emission would at most be only be 40%.



It is _drastically_ different than just having an actual 100% in each category.



wibisana said:


> then explain the rei-gun mastery and greed island?
> greed island is too huge feat for under 80%
> and so does his Gun


Greed Island was created the with help of 10 other extremely powerful Nen users, and he does not maintain it. Having that many Nen users would have accounted for his weaknesses.

And I have no idea what "Rei-Gun" you're talking about.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 21, 2012)

that's what I said


----------



## wibisana (Dec 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Greed Island was created the with help of 10 other extremely powerful Nen users, and he does not maintain it. Having that many Nen users would have accounted for his weaknesses.
> 
> And I have no idea what "Rei-Gun" you're talking about.



I swear I've seen somewhere Ging destroy a Mountain by a "spirit gun" (alike Yusuke's)

or that was just edit lol and I was fooled 
sorry


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Kurapika's Emperor Time doesn't give him 100% in all categories. It gives him 100% of his _potential_ in all those categories. For example, an Enhancer has the potential to have 80% efficiency in Emission. However, that Enhancer would have to train for years and years in order to reach that maximum of 80%. Now if that Enhancer was a Kurtia and had had Emperor Time activated he would automatically reach his maximum potential (100%) of that 80% without any training at all. The wiki explains it well:
> 
> It is _drastically_ different than just having an actual 100% in each category.



Looking back at that part in the manga... yeah, you're right  

Though the way the manga explains it is by segregating things into levels and then percentages within those levels. I guess a "Level" is like your overall skill rank. A Level 10 conjurer could at best produce an emission technique of Level 4 skill. 

However, there's a power/effectiveness percentage wrapped up inside that skill level. A Level 10 conjurer could only perform that Level 4 technique at 40% power. It's sort of a compounded type disadvantage. You're not only reduced by 40% in the skill level of the technique, but also in the power that you get out of that technique at that skill level. And I think that's the case no matter how hard you work.

So, for a Level 10 conjurer, the best they could do would be 40% of a Level 4 technique.

For a Level 4 emitter, the best they could do would be 100% of a Level 4 technique.

For a Level 10 emitter, the best they could do would be 100% of a Level 10 technique.

Emperor Time would let you do 100% of a Level 4 technique if you're a Level 10 conjurer.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 21, 2012)

wibisana said:


> I swear I've seen somewhere Ging destroy a Mountain by a "spirit gun" (alike Yusuke's)
> 
> or that was just edit lol and I was fooled
> sorry



It's an edit, on /a/ there's a lot of manga edits and jokes about Ging being Yusuke due to how Togashi draws them the exact same way so they look identical.


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 21, 2012)

Vol 32 cover


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 21, 2012)

Now that's a much better cover than the supposed vol.32 cover somebody posted previously


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 21, 2012)

@The cover: the heck is up with that cat?



White Silver King said:


> ...What would be the point of that? The only people who get any real benefit from Nen without Hatsu are Enhancers, and that's because it's the entire purpose of Enhancing - a simple and straight forward method to increase battle power.



Now that I look back at it, the only time I saw someone nonchalantly use an emission attack is right here, and I realize now that Gon's head just exploded because he was thinking so hard. It was really misleading, what with Knuckle pointing at him at that exact moment and Gon saying that he didn't expect this kind of attack (though he was actually talking about Potclean). I guess I should have known, it's not Knuckle's style to do a sneak attack like that.

But...my point still stands. Fine, I get that most Nen affinities don't really afford the user fringe benefits, but I'm pretty sure that at least Emission does. Think about it: it's use depends on the user being capable of shooting Nen from their body at high speed. Doesn't that mean they logically should be more capable or coursing Nen through their bodies quickly, at least to the extremities? Furthermore, it allows you to sustain Nen outside your body better than the other types. Wouldn't it also enhance your En or Shu (on projectiles especially)?



wibisana said:


> then explain greed island?
> greed island is too huge feat for under 80%.



Think of it this way. Greed island is a game maintained by the Nen of several nen users, many of which have to stay there all day everyday, simply to maintain it. Needless to say, all of the members are likely experts, and that Ickshonpay guy seems to specialize in virtual reality. Furthermore, it's likely that the Nen users who don't live on Greed Island are still donating a portion of their Nen to it's upkeep every day. And lastly, Greed island has heavy restrictions that make it work. Like "This Hatsu only works on this one island in the whole world" or "This Hatsu only works if the sole inhabitants of the island entered thought the 'Greed Island' console, of which only 100 were made." I'd say it's within the realm of possibility.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 21, 2012)

I guess Ging was the cat playing with the rat


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2012)

Fujita said:


> Looking back at that part in the manga... yeah, you're right
> 
> Though the way the manga explains it is by segregating things into levels and then percentages within those levels. I guess a "Level" is like your overall skill rank. A Level 10 conjurer could at best produce an emission technique of Level 4 skill.
> 
> ...



That's not right either lol. You're getting too specific with the Levels - techniques are not classified with Levels, only ones ability to learn that subset of Nen is. A Level 10 Conjurer would be capable of using Emission at 100% of Level 4. 

These pages explain it well with numbers and all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Situations are sometimes easier to imagine. Let's say Kurapika, with Emperor Time activated, faces an Enhancer. Now this Enhancer has been training but he's not at his maximum yet - he's only at Level 6 out of 10. It just so happens that Emperor Time allows Kurapika Level 6 Enhancement _at full power_. The opponents Nen Enhanced attack will do 0 damage against Kurapika because his Enhanced offensive power equals 60 while Kurapika's Enhanced Defense also equals 60. 60-60=0. 

Now, let's say Kurapika and this Enhancer meet again in 10 years. In that time the Enhancer has reached Level 10 while Kurapika is just as powerful as he was a decade ago, Level 6. Kurapika will only be able to Defend against 60% of his opponent's Enhanced strength. Not 60% of 60%, just a plain old 60%.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobop said:


> Vol 32 cover


I fucking lol'd.

That fucking cat. Look at that smug stare.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2012)

What is the significance of the cat...?


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> That's not right either lol. You're getting too specific with the Levels - techniques are not classified with Levels, only ones ability to learn that subset of Nen is.* A Level 10 Conjurer would be capable of using Emission at 100% of Level 4.*



This is actually entirely wrong.

Read this page:



Note the bit at the bottom. A Level 10 Conjurer can only use Emission at 40% of Level 4. That's what the actual diagram shows.



> Situations are sometimes easier to imagine. Let's say Kurapika, with Emperor Time activated, faces an Enhancer. Now this Enhancer has been training but he's not at his maximum yet - he's only at Level 6 out of 10. It just so happens that Emperor Time allows Kurapika Level 6 Enhancement _at full power_. The opponents Nen Enhanced attack will do 0 damage against Kurapika because his Enhanced offensive power equals 60 while Kurapika's Enhanced Defense also equals 60. 60-60=0.
> 
> Now, let's say Kurapika and this Enhancer meet again in 10 years. In that time the Enhancer has reached Level 10 while Kurapika is just as powerful as he was a decade ago, Level 6. Kurapika will only be able to Defend against 60% of his opponent's Enhanced strength. Not 60% of 60%, just a plain old 60%.



This is true as far as Emperor Time goes, but it's not true overall.

This bothers me though, because the scene with his teacher and the scan I posted above seem to contradict each other...

EDIT: Actually... yeah, the Levels refer to your degree of mastery over that Nen category. It's not so much a level of power as it is... I dunno... skill? My translation literally uses "level of mastery" there, by the way.

So, if you, a Conjurer, have a similar aura capacity to an Enhancer... you'll only be able to shield against 60% of that damage. That seems simple enough, and that's what his teacher was talking about.

Except... there's still that bit with Kurapika and the Level 4 Emitter.

The thing is, if they both use the _exact same Emission technique_, Kurapika's only getting 40% effectiveness out of that. He's not matching 40% of an Emitter on his level, he's matching 40% of a Level 4 Emitter.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 21, 2012)

Fujita said:


> This is actually entirely wrong.
> 
> Read this page:
> 
> ...



My entire post was referring to Emperor Time, so nothing I said was wrong. I didn't mention it in the first sentence but my previous post as well as the rest of the post you quoted were pertaining to Emperor Time so I thought it was implied.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> My entire post was referring to Emperor Time, so nothing I said was wrong. I didn't mention it in the first sentence but my previous post as well as the rest of the post you quoted were pertaining to Emperor Time so I thought it was implied.



Sorry.

Also... I edited a bit. I was talking in general, by the way, not about Emperor Time. Which is why I assumed your reply was also in regards to something in general, not about Emperor Time.

I probably made that confusing.



Edit: I think my point was in response to your claim that all Emperor Time does is give him something that he'd normally have to train to achieve.

Which isn't what it does. It gives him an ability beyond what he could get if he trained as hard as he could. 

The best a generic Level 10 Conjurer will accomplish is matching 40% of an emission attack from a Level 4 Emitter.

Kurapika, with Emperor Time, will compete evenly with a Level 4 Emitter in the category of Emission.


----------



## Apotheosis (Dec 21, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> What is the significance of the cat...?



Ging is curious like a cat, I guess.


----------



## GeeX (Dec 21, 2012)

Apotheosis said:


> Ging is curious like a cat, I guess.



it might also mean that he'll eventually die in the new world...


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobop said:


> Vol 32 cover



Garfield and Ging


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobop said:


> Vol 32 cover


----------



## urca (Dec 21, 2012)

The new volume cover's awesome :33.

So guys, since we don't have a lot of stuff to discuss, I found something we might like to discuss (or just state our opinions on it :33).
The HxHverse has a lot of duo's in it (Gon and Killua, Kurapika and Leorio, Hisoka and Illumi, Knuckle and Shoot, Novu and Morel, Silva and Zeno, Phinx and Feitan, and Nobunaga and Uvo.), so who's your favorite duo?
For me, Illumi and Hisoka all the way especially in the election arc, they were awesome in Yorkshin too, though.
I also like Phinx and Feitan, I don't really remember seeing them work together but their ideals get along just fine, I hope we'd see them fight another duo in the future:33.


----------



## ZE (Dec 21, 2012)

Togashi will be at jump festa this year, I heard. I hope someone translates some of the stuff that happens in the HxH event. I assume some voice actors are gonna be there and someone will ask Togashi when he?ll get back to business. So that?s something to look forward to.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 21, 2012)

Gon and Killua are my favorite duo.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually... I think that "Level" thing threw me for a bit too much of a loop.

Levels don't have anything to do with power or effectiveness, because power and effectiveness are mentioned as separate categories when the whole Level bit was mentioned.

Furthermore...



White Silver King said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This is actually the case for _any_ conjurer, not just Kurapika with Emperor Time. This explanation was given _before_ either Kurapika or his teacher knew about Emperor Time.

So, a generic Conjurer would have 60% of the strength of a generic Enhancer, provided they've both mastered their abilities to the fullest and have similar aura levels and what have you.

So, with that in mind, let's consider a Level 10 Enhancer and a Level 10 Conjurer. Even though the Conjurer can only reach Level 6 with 60% effectiveness... the Level reduction doesn't actually cut their power down. In other words, they aren't limited to 36% overall, which is the mistake I made earlier. Because that would contradict the above stuff, which applies across the board.

But if a Level downgrade doesn't mean a power reduction... then what exactly does it mean?

Well... take this scan:


Where Kurapika's teacher says "The acquisition of Reinforcement techniques won't exceed 50%" my Viz translation reads "You'll only be able to master half the enhancement abilities at half their potency."

So... I'd think that a "Level" corresponds to the "half the enhancement abilities" bit. It's the variety of techniques you have the skill to perform. It's not a hard and fast number (you don't rank actual Nen users that way), but an artifice used for the sake of comparison.

What Emperor Time does, then, is allow him half the enhancement abilities with _all the potency_.



> Situations are sometimes easier to imagine. Let's say Kurapika, with Emperor Time activated, faces an Enhancer. Now this Enhancer has been training but he's not at his maximum yet - he's only at Level 6 out of 10. It just so happens that Emperor Time allows Kurapika Level 6 Enhancement _at full power_. The opponents Nen Enhanced attack will do 0 damage against Kurapika because his Enhanced offensive power equals 60 while Kurapika's Enhanced Defense also equals 60. 60-60=0.
> 
> Now, let's say Kurapika and this Enhancer meet again in 10 years. In that time the Enhancer has reached Level 10 while Kurapika is just as powerful as he was a decade ago, Level 6. Kurapika will only be able to Defend against 60% of his opponent's Enhanced strength. Not 60% of 60%, just a plain old 60%.



You're actually assuming that Level = percentage. Which as shown above leads to issues... another problem is that your second paragraph is actually the case for any Conjurer, not one using Emperor Time. So, Emperor Time wouldn't give any benefit....? 

What Emperor Time would do here is actually allow him to compete evenly in power with _both_ a Level 6 Enhancer and a Level 10 Enhancer... however, his range of techniques is as limited as that of the Level 6 Enhancer.

Further proof?

Uvo doesn't say, "Damn, that guy's pretty good for a conjurer." No, he goes "Fuck this shit, this guy's _got_ to be an Enhancer."


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah... I'm not adding this response to the wall of text above...



urca said:


> The new volume cover's awesome :33.
> 
> So guys, since we don't have a lot of stuff to discuss, I found something we might like to discuss (or just state our opinions on it :33).
> The HxHverse has a lot of duo's in it (Gon and Killua, Kurapika and Leorio, Hisoka and Illumi, Knuckle and Shoot, Novu and Morel, Silva and Zeno, Phinx and Feitan, and Nobunaga and Uvo.), so who's your favorite duo?
> ...



Gon and Killua is probably the most touching duo out of all of them. No contest, since we see all the shit they go through and the effect it has on their relationship and their personalities.

I like Phinks and Feitan as well. They're buddies of a sort. They were partnered when killing Mafia members and they teamed up in Greed Island. Well, if you count going their own ways and having a contest to see who can kill the most players teaming up 

I don't consider Leorio and Kurapika much of a duo. They're sort of the "mature" element in the main quartet of characters, and they paired up in the Hunter exam, but... meh, not enough screen time.

Knuckle and Shoot were pretty amusing. Funny how Knuckle actually came to like Shoot more and more during the Chimera Ant arc.


----------



## urca (Dec 21, 2012)

Fujita said:


> Yeah... I'm not adding this response to the wall of text above...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with you that Gon and Killua are the most emotional duo in the HxH-verse. They're great in fights too (even though we've never seen them fight together :/).

Leorio and Kurapika seem like a duo because in my opinion, Leorio was Kurapika's brake in Yorkshin, he's pretty much been the brains between the two :33.
But yeah, they needed more screentime (And Leorio needed to learn nen ).

Phinx and Feitan are just awesome, I honestly hope we'd see them go on two vs two against some other duo. That would be amazing!!!!

Knuckle and Shoot were just AMAZING, I really loved how Knuckle started crying when he saw Shoot getting hurt against Youpi. But they always struck me as good friends even when it didn't seem so, because normally, friends mock each other on a minute-by-minute basis XD.

I'd say the best duo's in couple of being badass are Illumi and Hisoka, and Silva and Zeno. GOSH, Silva and Zeno were just awesome in Yorkshin.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

urca said:


> Leorio and Kurapika seem like a duo because in my opinion, Leorio was Kurapika's brake in Yorkshin, he's pretty much been the brains between the two :33.



Oh yeah, Leorio was the driver for Kurapika when he had Chrollo captured, wasn't he?

He also helped Kurapika keep his cool.

Though Kurapika's the brains out of the pair, definitely. Just... Leorio was the more sensible one there. Less mind-numbing rage and more clear thinking. Leorio is kind of the moral compass... he's passionate and wears his heart on his sleeve.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 21, 2012)

Well nice too see togashi put work into this cover.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Well nice too see togashi put work into this cover.



Yep.

The chibi-style art doesn't give me an aneurysm or anything (actually, I liked the King and Royal Guards one)... but for a volume cover? That's more something that you stick in as an extra page somewhere in the tankoban.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 21, 2012)

Fujita said:


> Yep.
> 
> The chibi-style art doesn't give me an aneurysm or anything (actually, I liked the King and Royal Guards one)... but for a volume cover? That's more something that you stick in as an extra page somewhere in the tankoban.



What made it worse is that it was also in black and white and that the cover would be charcter that would not appear till the last chapter.


----------



## Fujita (Dec 21, 2012)

I actually prefer that one and the King + Guards one to Vol. 12 (Ryodan). The only thing 12 has over them is color... the actual art is quite a lot better for the black and white ones.

Anybody recall this cover?


Of course, that one's actually kind of hilarious.

There was another chibi-ish cover, made somewhat more palatable by the color and backdrop:


But that's still nothing compared to


Now _there_ was a good cover.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 21, 2012)

Wish I could get poster of the good covers minus the volume number on bottom.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2012)

Fujita said:


> I don't consider Leorio and Kurapika much of a duo. They're sort of the "mature" element in the main quartet of characters, and they paired up in the Hunter exam, but... meh, not enough screen time.
> 
> Knuckle and Shoot were pretty amusing. Funny how Knuckle actually came to like Shoot more and more during the Chimera Ant arc.


That's one of the good things about the 99 series, Kurapika and Leorio get tons of screen time together.


----------



## Wilykat (Dec 22, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> That's one of the good things about the 99 series, Kurapika and Leorio get tons of screen time together.



Too bad only 2 or 3 seconds of those scene were naked.


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2012)

Fujita said:


> But that's still nothing compared to
> 
> 
> Now _there_ was a good cover.




I just thought, maybe the Ging cover is a throwback to these covers.

The wolf is obviously a representation of Killua's personality, so perhaps the cat is a representation of Ging's?..


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2012)

Wilykat said:


> Too bad only 2 or 3 seconds of those scene were naked.



That was how it was intended hence the


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 22, 2012)

Xell said:


> I just thought, maybe the Ging cover is a throwback to these covers.
> 
> The wolf is obviously a representation of Killua's personality, so perhaps the cat is a representation of Ging's?..



Cat also fits Killua perfectly, in fact i think he's more like a cat than a wolf


----------



## krakonfive (Dec 22, 2012)

Ah cool a HxH forum.

Newby questions:

Am I right to say that HunterxHunter ended with chapter 340?


----------



## Xell (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope. It's just on a hiatus.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 22, 2012)

Neverfuckingmind, apparently EVERYTHING is considered flaming now even when it clearly isn't.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 22, 2012)

To tell the truth it may not be the start of the new arc already, the elections didn't end yet and Togashi usually hypes an upcoming arc in the previous ones.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 22, 2012)

Powerful Lord said:


> To tell the truth it may not be the start of the new arc already, the elections didn't end yet and Togashi usually hypes an upcoming arc in the previous ones.



Heaven's Arena wasn't foreshadowed, York Shin wasn't foreshadowed until the very end of Heaven's arena, and Chimera Ants weren't foreshadowed. The Hunter Exam was the introductory arc, so it's out of the running. That means we have three arcs without foreshadowing, as opposed to two with it, the Hunter Election and Greed Island. So no, chapter 340 starting a new arc wouldn't be unusual.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 22, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Heaven's Arena wasn't foreshadowed, York Shin wasn't foreshadowed until the very end of Heaven's arena, and Chimera Ants weren't foreshadowed. The Hunter Exam was the introductory arc, so it's out of the running. That means we have three arcs without foreshadowing, as opposed to two with it, the Hunter Election and Greed Island. So no, chapter 340 starting a new arc wouldn't be unusual.



No, York Shin was foreshadowed since the Hunter's exam, don't you remember the group deciding to meet there again in the day Hisoka told Kurapika to? That leaves 3 foreshadowed arc as opposed to two without it, it's possible chapter 340 started a new arc, however since the elections didn't end yet it's probable that the arc didn't end yet.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 22, 2012)

i thought the elections ended? what else do they have left to do?


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2012)

People are talking as if we're starting a new arc soon. Has it been confirmed that Togashi is back?


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised if he took a 2 year break just because he did 30 chapters in a row and this 2 chapter oneshot, the most amount of work he's done in years. The lazy sack of shit.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if he took a 2 year break just because he did 30 chapters in a row and this 2 chapter oneshot, the most amount of work he's done in years. The lazy sack of shit.



Was he like this with Yu Yu Hakusho too? That was before my time.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 23, 2012)

White Silver King said:


> Was he like this with Yu Yu Hakusho too? That was before my time.



No, but Jump fucked him over really bad with Hakusho though and overworked him, and controlled the way the plot was done as well.


----------



## Saitou Hajime (Dec 23, 2012)

Is Ging like his son and has his own "Killua" out there somewhere?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 23, 2012)

the closest would be razor I guess


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2012)

how much time has passed since Gon sail away from whale island the first time until now that he's with Ging? less than a year?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 23, 2012)

Shozan said:


> how much time has passed since Gon sail away from whale island the first time until now that he's with Ging? less than a year?



I think it's been about a year and a half. Killua took the Hunter exam again in the middle of Greed island. I don't have a perfect memory of the times from there, but the rest of Greed Island took at least another month. The prelude to the Chimera Ant Arc took several weeks, then Gon and Killua spent a month trying to get Knuckle and Shoot's tags, followed by a month of Killua protecting Gon because of Potclean inducing Gon's Zetsu. I think there must have been another month or so for the ants to bring everyone together for the gathering. Then the Hunter election must have taken upwards of a month as well, considering how many reelections there were and much time it would take to gather everyone.


----------



## Malumultimus (Dec 23, 2012)

No, sir. The Hunter Exam is an annual event and we've seen two so it couldn't have been less than a year. According to this it's been 19 months.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 23, 2012)

still, less than 2 years and the development of Killua and Gon... fuck, that's scary!


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2012)

I want a time skip so i can see teenage Killua and Gon wreck shit.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> I want a time skip so i can see teenage Killua and Gon wreck shit.



yeah 16 yrs old Gon walking in the desert and entering a City, he is looking for Killua and ask him to go adventure together, and apparently Gon has surpassed Killua,
Also I want more Alluka


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2012)

Nensense said:


> No, but Jump fucked him over really bad with Hakusho though and overworked him, and controlled the way the plot was done as well.



Where was this stated? i know i read that they tried to run his plot but he threatened to cancel the series on them.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 23, 2012)

Who needs a timeskip? Gon and Killua's progression is too interesting to skip over, and plenty of interesting things are happening right now.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 23, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Where was this stated? i know i read that they tried to run his plot but he threatened to cancel the series on them.



the "ending" of YYH is bit "slacky"..
I mean he skipped Urameshi vs Yomi
and finish it with a story telling by Urameshi,

well I dont think any other manga can do that... if the editor really "control" togashi, they would never let him skip that


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 23, 2012)

Who knows the true story really? Maybe Togashi just couldn't deal with a mangaka's life.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 24, 2012)

he doesn't need to work and he enjoys life more then he enjoys to draw and write. I think that's it.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 24, 2012)

Shozan said:


> he doesn't need to work and he enjoys life more then he enjoys to draw and write. I think that's it.



I blame his teacher


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Dec 24, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Who needs a timeskip? Gon and Killua's progression is too interesting to skip over, and plenty of interesting things are happening right now.



Other than the ant cocoons what is going on? We could get an Ant-exam arc but it was said to take a very long time to get all the paperwork straightened out to go to the Dark Continent. Ging and Netero Beyond have none it so far. Scene just screamed timeskip.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 24, 2012)

zodiacs hunting beyond


----------



## Roman (Dec 24, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Who knows the true story really? Maybe Togashi just couldn't deal with a mangaka's life.



His frequent hiatuses should already be an indication a mangaka's life really isn't for him. But I don't care because he still makes some of the greatest manga I've ever seen


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 24, 2012)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Other than the ant cocoons what is going on? We could get an Ant-exam arc but it was said to take a very long time to get all the paperwork straightened out to go to the Dark Continent. Ging and Netero Beyond have none it so far. Scene just screamed timeskip.



But you forget that Beyond Netero and his group of men are all going to the island right now and Ging likely will be going along with them, that alone sets up an arc.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 24, 2012)

ant cocoon is Pariston plan
and he is joinning Beyond Netero
I dont see, how the exam will take place anymore


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 24, 2012)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Other than the ant cocoons what is going on? We could get an Ant-exam arc but it was said to take a very long time to get all the paperwork straightened out to go to the Dark Continent. Ging and Netero Beyond have none it so far. Scene just screamed timeskip.



Netero isn't filing the paperwork. He thinks it will be too much trouble, especially since the trip will be supervised and limited by the government. He's leaving very soon, perhaps in a few weeks.


----------



## urca (Dec 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-KA88cpWa-w[/YOUTUBE]


This is awesome


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 25, 2012)

That was great!
Ilumil singing a lullaby and doing a staring contest


----------



## Iskandar (Dec 27, 2012)

*HUNTER X HUNTER VOL. 32 RAW* thanks to Redon



Flowers 7

Togashi more lazy than ever. 
He didn't even bother to redraw the shitty art chapters.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## Xell (Dec 27, 2012)

Bobop said:


> *HUNTER X HUNTER VOL. 32 RAW* thanks to Redon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn.. That sucks.

I guess he feels only his scribbles warrant redrawing. If I recall, the recent chapters weren't scribbles.. Just kind of sloppy.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 27, 2012)

if it ain't broke, don't fix it


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 27, 2012)

A couple pieces of fanart by one of my favorite artists:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 27, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> A couple pieces of fanart by one of my favorite artists:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




Hey, that first one looks familiar 

Really love Miche's paintings, glad he returned.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 27, 2012)

Fenix Down said:


> Hey, that first one looks familiar
> 
> Really love Miche's paintings, glad he returned.



Yeah, I'm glad too. And it was your avatar that made me check the fact of his return.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 27, 2012)

^ At this point, I just want Togashi to finish the story, and let the anime make the series art more appealing. Togashi used to care about his manga's at some point.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 27, 2012)

the only ray of hope i have is that the last arc was really good and, at least, the quality (plot wise) is still really good.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 27, 2012)

Are we in the last arc?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 27, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> Are we in the last arc?



Not likely. I mean if Togashi wanted to end the series he should have with the Chairman Election arc as the ending wrapped a lot of but not all of the loose ends. However, then he released a chapter which literally opened up the HxH universe like never before which creates a shit-ton more questions and arcs to be had.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 27, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Not likely. I mean if Togashi wanted to end the series he should have with the Chairman Election arc as the ending wrapped a lot of but not all of the loose ends. However, then he released a chapter which literally opened up the HxH universe like never before which creates a shit-ton more questions and arcs to be had.


The problem is we most likely won't even see a lot of it. If we are being honest, HxH has so much room for depth and backstory that it would even take a dedicated author quite a while to do it justice; and we don't have a dedicated author...we have Togashi. I think with where we are at in the series he wanted to write it so that if he chose to not come back then most people would be sad but could ultimately go "meh it's an alright ending I guess." I really hope he comes back as there are so many things I'm curious about and want to see, but what can you do I guess.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 27, 2012)

make a shitload of spin-offs... ok no!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 27, 2012)

Tangible said:


> The problem is we most likely won't even see a lot of it. If we are being honest, HxH has so much room for depth and backstory that it would even take a dedicated author quite a while to do it justice; and we don't have a dedicated author...we have Togashi. I think with where we are at in the series he wanted to write it so that if he chose to not come back then most people would be sad but could ultimately go "meh it's an alright ending I guess." I really hope he comes back as there are so many things I'm curious about and want to see, but what can you do I guess.



Yeah... I'm honestly just at the point where I want him to let Naoko draw the series and he can just write it. Because as long as he writes it it will still be good. I just really don't want him to die before finishing the series but sadly I know that will likely be what happens. I mean I guess it's possible for him to have Jairo go to the Dark Continent, and have Kurapika finish off the Ryodan arc in the Dark Continent arc as well but it's unlikely... Then again thinking about it we could easily end the series in 4 arcs. Have the Dark Continent arc, finish the Ryodan arc, have the Partions Hunter Exam arc, and then finish it off with a Jairo arc. Or maybe they can merge the Dark Continent arc with a Ryodan finale, or Jairo arc. I mean I can't believe I'm saying this but I honestly want the series to end (WITH A GOOD ENDING) so that Togashi won't die with the series uncompleted. I mean we already know that it's going to happen to Berserk and Bastard!! and I don't want it to happen to HxH as well... Especially since HxH is my favorite series of all time.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 27, 2012)

Just googled Togashi's age, and he was born in 1966, making him 46 now (approximately). Since Jap people tend to have long life-spans, I think that kind of counters that he's a mangaka and is probably physically unfit. So let's assume he dies when he's approximatey...say, 60-70, 65 for an average. That gives him 19 years to finish HxH. Assuming he's lazy and only writes for half or a fourth of that, he should have about 4-9 years' worth of manga writing in him. Lets take a low-end estimate of 6 years of manga writing.

That's about 6 years*50 chapters a year = 300 chapters. Assuming he makes the arcs fast like York Shin and Hunter Exams, he should be able to do an arc in about 70 chapters, with say, a 100 chapter ending one. So that's four arcs: Dark Continent, Genei Ryodan, Jairo, Heaven's Arena, or he can integrate some of them like Genei Ryodan in DC or Jairo at Heaven's Arena, whatever the fuck gives us a legitimate ending. Maybe toss in an arc of resolutions between Killua and his family, Leorio and his dream, Hanzo/Senritsu's showing up/shown having found the ninja scroll/Dark Sonata, etc.

I think he can do it in 300 chapters but it won't be the ending we deserve as hard core fans IMO.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh and the final Gon vs. Hisoka battle that we need to see.

I do hope he wrote down all the plotlines in general for the rest of the series though. I wouldnt mind if he gave up its rights to another mangaka to finish either.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 27, 2012)

You are overestimating Togashi.

Any YYH fan can tell you Togashi can steamroll anyseries in 10 chapters. 

The Demon world was supposed to be explored, and so were territories, heaven, hell, magic. Human spirit energy. 

However they weren't. 

Now granted I don't know why YYH ended early, but when push comes to shove, Togashi could wip out an ending for HxH in 20 chapters.


----------



## Fate115 (Dec 27, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> You are overestimating Togashi.
> 
> Any YYH fan can tell you Togashi can steamroll anyseries in 10 chapters.
> 
> ...



Not to mention the notion of 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kuwabara being the new Spirit Detective.


 Soo would've looked forward to that.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 27, 2012)

furinkazan88 said:


> Just googled Togashi's age, and he was born in 1966, making him 46 now (approximately). Since Jap people tend to have long life-spans, I think that kind of counters that he's a mangaka and is probably physically unfit. So let's assume he dies when he's approximatey...say, 60-70, 65 for an average. That gives him 19 years to finish HxH. Assuming he's lazy and only writes for half or a fourth of that, he should have about 4-9 years' worth of manga writing in him. Lets take a low-end estimate of 6 years of manga writing.
> 
> That's about 6 years*50 chapters a year = 300 chapters. Assuming he makes the arcs fast like York Shin and Hunter Exams, he should be able to do an arc in about 70 chapters, with say, a 100 chapter ending one. So that's four arcs: Dark Continent, Genei Ryodan, Jairo, Heaven's Arena, or he can integrate some of them like Genei Ryodan in DC or Jairo at Heaven's Arena, whatever the fuck gives us a legitimate ending. Maybe toss in an arc of resolutions between Killua and his family, Leorio and his dream, Hanzo/Senritsu's showing up/shown having found the ninja scroll/Dark Sonata, etc.
> 
> ...



The Ninja Scroll is in the Dark Continent so Hanzo will be returning for that arc. But yeah, hopefully Togashi can stop being lazy and just fucking work




furinkazan88 said:


> Oh and the final Gon vs. Hisoka battle that we need to see.
> 
> I do hope he wrote down all the plotlines in general for the rest of the series though. I wouldnt mind if he gave up its rights to another mangaka to finish either.



The Gon vs. Hisoka doesn't have to be an arc of it's own though

And FUCK NO! to give giving the rights to another mangaka JUST FUCK NO!



B Rabbit said:


> You are overestimating Togashi.
> 
> Any YYH fan can tell you Togashi can steamroll anyseries in 10 chapters.
> 
> ...



YYH ended early due to issues between him and the Jump editors, in fact the reason why Togashi has such a god tier contract is because of how they treated him with YYH.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

Now guys! Let's try and nominate Hunter x Hunter (1999) for Anime of the Month next month! Technically it is eligible since the 1999 series has not been animated for AOTM. That way we can have a HxH subforum again. .


----------



## GeeX (Dec 28, 2012)

hey guys, do you think that the world shown in chapter 340 is the actual size of world or just a metaphorical representation of how grand the new world is compared to the known world??


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 28, 2012)

ZE said:


> I think this is the first time he didn't bother to make the volumes more appealing since he started HxH.


The previous three tanks had no improvements to the art as well, I think he's stopped touching up volumes altogether.


S.A.F said:


> i think that chapter was meant to look like that. it kinda sets the mood for the koala's story.


----------



## krizma (Dec 28, 2012)

What is this, Togashi?

It's one thing to draw no backgrounds at all and get away with it due to artistic freedom. But if you just scribbled some backgrounds in the magazine one can hardly distinguish at least redraw it for the volumes like you used to do. I'm pretty mad. I hope this won't become Togashi's new standard from now on. Get your act together.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2012)

Togashi hits an all new level of lazyness..what do you know. I don't think we should expect the manga to come back any time soon.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 28, 2012)

GeeX said:


> hey guys, do you think that the world shown in chapter 340 is the actual size of world or just a metaphorical representation of how grand the new world is compared to the known world??



I had thought the land masses were to scale, but there's no way to know.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

Can we please refrain from insulting Togashi? I mean I'm all good with a joke about him being lazy and such but it's not okay to actually insult the single greatest creative mind possibly of all time. I'm sure there was a reason he didn't touch up the art work for those few chapters, and then again it's not really the art that matters the most, it's the story, and at least we all know that HxH will always have the best arcs and plots and characters of any work of art in any artform.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> The Ninja Scroll is in the Dark Continent so Hanzo will be returning for that arc. But yeah, hopefully Togashi can stop being lazy and just fucking work
> 
> 
> The Gon vs. Hisoka doesn't have to be an arc of it's own though
> ...



Wait, where did it say that about the NS being in the DC?

And I don't think it deserves its own arc either, more like, integrated into GR or HA arc. But I do think it deserves a fair number of chapters, like build up and for the fight itself. And same with Killua vs. Illumi/ Kurapika vs. Chrollo. They all deserve a fair number.

And what's wrong with another writer drawing it? You yourself said that its not the art that matters so much as it is the story. And it'd still be Togashi's story. Frankly, with the way his art is, I'd prefer if someone else with similar artistic ability finished his tale.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

furinkazan88 said:


> Wait, where did it say that about the NS being in the DC?
> 
> And I don't think it deserves its own arc either, more like, integrated into GR or HA arc. But I do think it deserves a fair number of chapters, like build up and for the fight itself. And same with Killua vs. Illumi/ Kurapika vs. Chrollo. They all deserve a fair number.
> 
> And what's wrong with another writer drawing it? You yourself said that its not the art that matters so much as it is the story. And it'd still be Togashi's story. Frankly, with the way his art is, I'd prefer if someone else with similar artistic ability finished his tale.



It was foreshadowed when he said it was a place that only very certain people could find. 

And drawing it is one thing, but I thought you meant take over the series entirely. I honestly am not lying when I am saying that I would commit suicide if that FUCKING HACK Kishimoto ever laid his hands upon Togashi's masterpiece.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't have a problem with Kishi taking over as long togashi leaves him the story for him  to draw if he dies before he could end hunter, which won't happen. 

I not worried that togahsi won't finish this story it's just older he get's it going to be harder for him to draw and he may get even more lazy with chapters coming out and he could rush things.

I really don't get why he doesn't have his wife or assistants to help him draw chapters and have them come out more often. If you want to do all the art yourself just go montlhy and you will have more time to draw the chapter and only a few more pages to draw.

This may be a bit mean but if Togashi really wanted to tell this story he would find a way to have a better output with these chapters to tell his story. Which makes he doesn't have the passion for manga like Oda,kishi and even Hiro. And as time goes on....it may get worse.


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> I honestly am not lying when I am saying that I would commit suicide if that FUCKING HACK Kishimoto ever laid his hands upon Togashi's masterpiece.


Here's hoping Kishimoto takes over (as an artist) then  
We'd get new HxH chapters AND get rid of you, it's a double win


----------



## Yoburi (Dec 28, 2012)

Fuck Kishimoto he sucks in story telling and art too if you compare him to others, look at Saukra art it's terrible Tagashi is the only man that can complet this manga if he dies it's over. 

I mean Kurapika was got a nice art, i love the Troope but damn the last page of that arc made me hate them Kurapika really desarves his revenge but if you look at Mr. Sauce of Kishi his revenge is pointless and even his old fans hate him now... well to be fair i hate the whole naruto manga at this point.

btw love how they put "We reject no one. So take nothing from us." it's like they sig saying that was done by the citizens from Meteor City 

remeber in the Yorkshin arc 



They just left a hint for Kurapika but it was enough for him


----------



## Shozan (Dec 28, 2012)

it will be even better if Togashi wrote the story and Araki draw this shit up. E-P-I-C!


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 28, 2012)

I doubt it will ever happen, but another artist for Togashi sounds like a good idea. He could finally have a consistent release schedule. Even if the art takes a significant drop, I really wouldn't care that much (at least it would be above Togashi's doodles in quality).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 28, 2012)

Shozan said:


> it will be even better if Togashi wrote the story and Araki draw this shit up. E-P-I-C!



Somewhat but not totally related, how awesome would it be if Togashi and Toriyama teamed up and did a Dragon Quest manga? Like Toriyama could be the artist and Togashi wrote it? I mean seeing how Toriyama's artwork IS Dragon Quest, and Togashi is not only the greatest writer in the world but also a huge Dragon Quest fan it would be literally the best thing ever. Maybe almost but not quite as good as Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Somewhat but not totally related, how awesome would it be if Togashi and Toriyama teamed up and did a Dragon Quest manga? Like Toriyama could be the artist and Togashi wrote it? I mean seeing how Toriyama's artwork IS Dragon Quest, and Togashi is not only the greatest writer in the world but also a huge Dragon Quest fan it would be literally the best thing ever. Maybe almost but not quite as good as Hunter x Hunter.



I would rather see Togashi do the monster design and the character design for a dragon quest game. Toriyama has really no interest to do a manga series again and only one-shot every few years so he would. 

I wonder why hasen't there been another dragon quest manga espically with all the love for it in japan.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 28, 2012)

Nensense said:


> Can we please refrain from insulting Togashi? I mean I'm all good with a joke about him being lazy and such but it's not okay to actually insult the single greatest creative mind possibly of all time. I'm sure there was a reason he didn't touch up the art work for those few chapters, and then again it's not really the art that matters the most, it's the story, and at least we all know that HxH will always have the best arcs and plots and characters of any work of art in any artform.



here have some more neg


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 28, 2012)

Yoburi said:


> Fuck Kishimoto he sucks in story telling and art too if you compare him to others, *look at Saukra art it's terrible*


Bolded peaked my interest, I haven't really noticed anything special about "Saukra art", what part of it is terrible? You talking about her design?

Also, your spelling is pretty horrible.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 28, 2012)

just imagine Boichi desing of Hisoka or Killua in assasin mode... OMG!


----------



## Reyes (Dec 28, 2012)

Shozan said:


> just imagine Boichi desing of Hisoka or Killua in assasin mode... OMG!



Who's Boichi?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 28, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> Who's Boichi?



here, become a fan!


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 28, 2012)

*I finally read/saw Hunter x Hunter this week. What have I been missing all these years!?* 

And now your telling me its on hiatus?  Anyword on its return?

This series is so great. I never knew a manga could be like this. I'm up to Volume 28. I saw the 2011-present anime up to the latest episode, they've barely entered Volume 15 territory. Was introduced to HxH via the kurapika side story they posted in the viz mag. Man, this manga does not waste a single breath. Everything leads to something.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 28, 2012)

Annoying Meowth Sensei said:


> I don't have a problem with Kishi taking over as long togashi leaves him the story for him  to draw if he dies before he could end hunter, which won't happen.
> 
> I not worried that togahsi won't finish this story it's just older he get's it going to be harder for him to draw and he may get even more lazy with chapters coming out and he could rush things.
> 
> ...



Meh his wife couldn't even handle doing shading in the first Vol of HXH which is why she quit afterwards. Togashi should just get some assistants to do the art while he tells the story.  He'd never go monthly, the few extra pages he'd have to do he'd rather do without.



Jouninja said:


> *I finally read/saw Hunter x Hunter this week. What have I been missing all these years!?*
> 
> And now your telling me its on hiatus?  Anyword on its return?
> 
> This series is so great. I never knew a manga could be like this. I'm up to Volume 28. I saw the 2011-present anime up to the latest episode, they've barely entered Volume 15 territory. Was introduced to HxH via the kurapika side story they posted in the viz mag. Man, this manga does not waste a single breath. Everything leads to something.



No one knows. He's a lazy bitch so he might not come back until 2014. Glad to have another fan on board though. What was your favorite part of the series so far? got a favorite character or nen ability?



Judge Fudge said:


> The previous three tanks had no improvements to the art as well, I think he's stopped touching up volumes altogether.



i don't know it looks cute that way. So does sketched Gon.  Maybe he'll come back sooner since he didn't touch up the volume.  Man, usually when people would say something about his art you'd be able to say the volumes had redone art but now that he's stopped that there really is no defending Togashi at this point. He's gone full lazy bastard now.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 28, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> i don't know it looks cute that way. So does sketched Gon.  Maybe he'll come back sooner since he didn't touch up the volume.  Man, usually when people would say something about his art you'd be able to say the volumes had redone art but now that he's stopped that there really is no defending Togashi at this point. *He's gone full lazy bastard now.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> And the older he will become the worse he may get, since it will be harder for him to draw.


----------



## Magic (Dec 28, 2012)

Jouninja said:


> *I finally read/saw Hunter x Hunter this week. What have I been missing all these years!?*
> 
> And now your telling me its on hiatus?  Anyword on its return?
> 
> This series is so great. I never knew a manga could be like this. I'm up to Volume 28. I saw the 2011-present anime up to the latest episode, they've barely entered Volume 15 territory. Was introduced to HxH via the kurapika side story they posted in the viz mag. Man, this manga does not waste a single breath. Everything leads to something.



Yeah I really love how past events build up to future ones. 
Gives the story a nice feel of cohesion.

Welcome to the Hiatus times Hiatus club. Go look at the non yaoi fanart. Unless you are into that stuff....


----------



## Shozan (Dec 29, 2012)

Hiatus x Hiatus!


----------



## Meikun (Dec 29, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter definitely isn't a manga you can just jump into for sure. I tried reading it a year back and it gave me a slight headache.

I'm not too fond of Togashi, but is it worth the read? Can any one tell me what they liked or disliked?


----------



## urca (Dec 29, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> Meh his wife couldn't even handle doing shading in the first Vol of HXH which is why she quit afterwards. Togashi should just get some assistants to do the art while he tells the story.  He'd never go monthly, the few extra pages he'd have to do he'd rather do without.



Since he's so great at storytelling, I always thought he should turn HxH into a Light Novel where he can write more and draw less. But that would affect the sales too much, I guess.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 29, 2012)

Shozan said:


> Hiatus x Hiatus!



This should be the thread title, and this is my favorite title for a hunterxhunter thread: Hiatus X Hiatus II (Scribbly Boogaloo)


----------



## Heretic (Dec 29, 2012)

Nensense said:


> It was foreshadowed when he said it was a place that only very certain people could find.
> 
> And drawing it is one thing, but I thought you meant take over the series entirely. I honestly am not lying when I am saying that I would commit suicide if that FUCKING HACK Kishimoto ever laid his hands upon Togashi's masterpiece.



Hmm, I think it said it was a place only Hunters can reach, and I think that can be a variety of places. I was thinking more of a secret ninja hunter village or so, not an ostensibly unpopulated continent that even hunters avoid.

Oh, yes. I wouldn't like it if someone else directed the series' stories either. I think that as Togashi's creation, its most apt for him to finish. Besides HxH has its own unique style.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 29, 2012)

Meikun said:


> Hunter x Hunter definitely isn't a manga you can just jump into for sure. I tried reading it a year back and it gave me a slight headache.
> 
> I'm not too fond of Togashi, but is it worth the read? Can any one tell me what they liked or disliked?



I think most of the people here, myself included, will say it's one of the best manga there is. It's understandable if the first 50 chapters or so are hard to get into, but it's a really good manga, especially once you get past the "Heaven's Arena," arc.


----------



## SAFFF (Dec 29, 2012)

urca said:


> Since he's so great at storytelling, I always thought he should turn HxH into a Light Novel where he can write more and draw less. But that would affect the sales too much, I guess.



Knowing Togashi he'd release one Light Novel every few years. That's too much writing for him. The drawings probably give him some sense of relief while writing it out. Light Novels would take that away from him.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 29, 2012)

When Togashi's not scribbling, I'm really fond of his style. I honestly hope he doesn't give the art duties to someone else. But, if he had to, I'd say give it to Murata. He's doing an excellent job with One's scribbles in One Punch Man 



Meikun said:


> Hunter x Hunter definitely isn't a manga you can just jump into for sure. I tried reading it a year back and it gave me a slight headache.
> 
> I'm not too fond of Togashi, but is it worth the read? Can any one tell me what they liked or disliked?



Do it - we won't get anything from Jump for the next 3 weeks, so now's as good a time as any to get into it.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 29, 2012)

Meikun said:


> Hunter x Hunter definitely isn't a manga you can just jump into for sure. I tried reading it a year back and it gave me a slight headache.
> 
> I'm not too fond of Togashi, but is it worth the read? Can any one tell me what they liked or disliked?



If it gave you a headache, maybe you should try the anime instead? Its a lot more fluid and less nauseating haha.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 29, 2012)

I like Togashi's style. His linework is really unique.

I'm reading level E and it seems some panels of h shimera ant arc come right out of this manga, lol.


----------



## Markness (Dec 29, 2012)

I picked up Vol. 29 a while ago. Man, it feels great not having to wait another year to get the next volume! It's also still awesome to see Adult Gon kick ass.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 29, 2012)

While I'm rereading the HxH, I notice that at this point in time, he really cared for his series. I'm at the part where we go to Killua's house, and Leo just open the 2 ton doors.


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 29, 2012)

S.A.F said:


> No one knows. He's a lazy bitch so he might not come back until 2014. Glad to have another fan on board though. What was your favorite part of the series so far? got a favorite character or nen ability?



I have so many favorite parts, its hard to choose. Kurapika's character arc was probably the best done that I've seen in a manga. Watching the 1st episode and seeing him state that he was avenging his clan, I would have never thought it would have led into such an epic arc. 

All the top tier characters are hyped, and then they deliver on that hype. Building up characters not just with character development, but a phenomenon I like to call "subtle feats".

The Phantom Troupe arc was all kinds of epic and awesome. I watched it via the anime, it was freaking amazing. I remember being stunned during the Uvogin fight, lol. He just laid waste to all those mid-high tier fighters, and he's built up to be this high tier monster. At this point you think Kurapika is crazy for even wanting to fight him since he appeared to be weaker than either Gon or Killua during the Exam Arc and now he's suddenly much stronger because of his stronger goals as well as the eyes that give him mastery over all Nen types.

Practically every fight in this manga is epic on so many levels. Silva and Zeno vs Chrollo had me on the edge of my seat. Netero vs Meruem was epic. I didn't how to feel about the mindset of the fight though. How Meruem just wanted to exchange words and Netero was having second thoughts but went through on it anyway since his order was to destroy the king. Kind of sad but still an epic fight though.

I would say that Kurapika is my favorite character, although I don't mind their absence from the manga since that story line/character arc was quite impactful.

I think enhancement NEN is my favorite although I wouldn't mind using any of the other categories. If I had nen, I would fight using a weapon that uses 100% of the aura to enhance the weapon itself, and use the weapon to skillfully block attacks and execute extremely powerful attacks. That would make for an interesting character as such a fighting style would be a double-edged sword.



RemChu said:


> Yeah I really love how past events build up to future ones.
> Gives the story a nice feel of cohesion.
> 
> Welcome to the Hiatus times Hiatus club. Go look at the non yaoi fanart. Unless you are into that stuff....



Hiatus x Hiatus? Maybe that was part of the reason I was afraid to read HxH, because if your a fan, you have to endure the hiatuses. 

I faithfully await the return of Hunter x Hunter. *This manga does not pull its punches. *


----------



## Danchou (Dec 29, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

Just got to the very beginning of the York Shin Arc. One of my favorites.

Hisoka vs. Gon will always be one of my favorite Anime/Manga fights. When Gon landed that first hit I fell in love.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 30, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter really does have the most perfect supernatural power system I've ever seen. It is so complex and detailed, so that by the time you're through reading you know exactly what it is capable of. Since Togashi is pretty much impossible to top as far as complex power systems go, the only alternatives are to copy him or use a simple system, like One Piece or Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

I like the complex battle system HxH has.

I also like the fantasy aspect of the One Piece battle system.

Though JJBA has mix with both. 

I like them all, I don't like Naruto's or Bleachs. All there powers seem to be the same, and all the fights are the same. Granted I do like some fights in those series. However One Piece, HxH, and JJBA really deliver, because with the abilities with each the user, you have no idea what can happen.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 30, 2012)

TBH i think JJBA stands appeared before HxH.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 30, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Hunter x Hunter really does have the most perfect supernatural power system I've ever seen. It is so complex and detailed, so that by the time you're through reading you know exactly what it is capable of. Since Togashi is pretty much impossible to top as far as complex power systems go, the only alternatives are to copy him or use a simple system, like One Piece or Jojo's Bizarre Adventure.



Lol, i think Nen is becoming a little overrated, before i reached that part of the anime i was allways hearing how good it was and how perfect a power system it was, or how it even explained things in real life. lol


And with years passing and Naruto's plot getting worse people begin to underrate its power system to a mere nen rip-off when it has almost nothing in comon, Naruto basically uses a system of spels using hand signs instead of words or wands while HxH's varies between user as the powers attained are based on the user's personality. As a whole i'm not a big fan of JoJo's power system, my favourites are Dragon Ball, Hunter X Hunter, Naruto and One Piece.

I think they are able to be eficient for what they want to accomplish.


----------



## Thor (Dec 30, 2012)

Why can't he hire an assistant to draw shit for him? Lazy bum. I'm so emotionally invested in this manga, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 30, 2012)

Thor said:


> Why can't he hire an assistant to draw shit for him? Lazy bum. I'm so emotionally invested in this manga, it's ridiculous.



Or hell go monthly, if only I could interview him.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 30, 2012)

> As a whole i'm not a big fan of JoJo's power system


Why not? The stands are cool, and the ways the users figure out to use them is mind-boggling. It's also simple enough that all of it's quirks are easy to remember. It's a prime example of simplicity done well.


> my favourites are Dragon Ball, Hunter X Hunter, Naruto and One Piece



Well, can't really argue with you there.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 30, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Why not? The stands are cool, and the ways the users figure out to use them is mind-boggling. It's also simple enough that all of it's quirks are easy to remember. It's a prime example of simplicity done well.



Yeah i know, the system works but it's simply not one i enjoy watching as much as the others i mentioned


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 30, 2012)

Shozan said:


> TBH i think JJBA stands appeared before HxH.



Yeah, I think parts 1-4 were around before OP appeared. An HxH came out a year later.

Let's see JJBA started in 1985.  

I think after each arc there was a break so, I don't know where he was at in 1997 when One Piece started. Or in 1998 when HxH started.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 30, 2012)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah, I think parts 1-4 were around before OP appeared. An HxH came out a year later.
> 
> Let's see JJBA started in 1985.
> 
> I think after each arc there was a break so, I don't know where he was at in 1997 when One Piece started. Or in 1998 when HxH started.



There was only a substantial break between parts 5 and 6. By 1997, they would have been in part 5. So stands were around a while before One Piece and Hunter x Hunter.


----------



## Jouninja (Dec 30, 2012)

I use to think that being able to make the manga on your own without help was something to brag about. But I was wrong. It probably isn't worth it if the story suffers. Unless you really can do it on your own with neither art or story suffering.

So hopefully, perhaps Togashi will get 1 to 3 assistants to help out with inking the lines he draws?


----------



## Shozan (Dec 31, 2012)

if the manga go monthly i fear that it will go the same as New Prince of Tennis. Like 15 pages per chapter an almost 0 development.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2012)

Shozan said:


> if the manga go monthly i fear that it will go the same as New Prince of Tennis. Like 15 pages per chapter an almost 0 development.



Crap your right, now I am scared.


----------



## Heretic (Dec 31, 2012)

How likely is the election arc and chimera ant as far as anime arcs? Anyone know?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 31, 2012)

Heretic said:


> How likely is the election arc and chimera ant as far as anime arcs? Anyone know?



I'd say the chances of them getting adapted are very high. It would be full on moronic for Madhouse to stop at the point that the anime ended at last time.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 31, 2012)

Jouninja said:


> I use to think that being able to make the manga on your own without help was something to brag about. But I was wrong. It probably isn't worth it if the story suffers. Unless you really can do it on your own with neither art or story suffering.
> 
> So hopefully, perhaps Togashi will get 1 to 3 assistants to help out with inking the lines he draws?




I think you'll find that most of the mangaka's that have been around for a while will hardly use a lot of assistants especially if the manga is a long running series.

Its their life's work and they don't want anyone else having an influence.


Anyway, I actually think Togashi spends most of his time on plot. His linework is pretty crafty but it doesn't require a ton of effort like a Berserk or something. So assistants really would help, I think. Like, they won't him work harder or something.


----------



## Danchou (Dec 31, 2012)

EndlessStrategy said:


> I'd say the chances of them getting adapted are very high. It would be full on moronic for Madhouse to stop at the point that the anime ended at last time.


How are they going to broadcast an arc as bloody and gory as the Chimera Arc at like 10 in the morning?


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Dec 31, 2012)

Danchou said:


> How are they going to broadcast an arc as bloody and gory as the Chimera Arc at like 10 in the morning?



Dude... have you been even watching the anime? As soon the Troupe arc started madhouse has barely censored anything. When they get the Ant arc censorship won't be an issue.


----------



## Reyes (Dec 31, 2012)

HunterChairmanNetero said:


> Dude... have you been even watching the anime? As soon the Troupe arc started madhouse has barely censored anything. When they get the Ant arc censorship won't be an issue.



Didn't the ant king bite off the heads of 2 kids with backstorys behind them? How will they do that?


----------



## Danchou (Dec 31, 2012)

I have seen the York Shin arc.

The Chimera arc is far more graphic than York Shin and yet they still censored things which were nowhere near as bloody as the things we see in the Chimera Ant arc.

I really doubt they're animating the gore we've seen in the manga.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 31, 2012)

What's the problem, guys? Do you have an attachment to blood and gore? Madhouse has already shown itself to be rather liberal with the censoring of this show. Even if they can't show everything in graphic detail, they surely would be able to imply it, or alter it to the point where the meaning still gets across. Really, that's what's important, right?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 1, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> What's the problem, guys? Do you have an attachment to blood and gore? Madhouse has already shown itself to be rather liberal with the censoring of this show. Even if they can't show everything in graphic detail, they surely would be able to imply it, or alter it to the point where the meaning still gets across. Really, that's what's important, right?




Yes, I like gore. And I want to see it animated.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 1, 2013)

Indignant Guile said:


> Yes, I like gore. And I want to see it animated.



Then go watch Berserk or something. As long as the story remains largely unaltered, the addition or omission of brutality isn't a big deal.


----------



## krizma (Jan 1, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Then go watch Berserk or something. As long as the story remains largely unaltered, the addition or omission of brutality isn't a big deal.



Now you're talking about brutality and not just gore. If you take the brutality away from HxH it's not the same anymore. I can understand it if they can't show a direct decapitation or impalement or something and have to resort to indirect depiction with the aid of shadows or something else that still get's the result across.
However if these scenes are entirely omitted or altered to a certain extent the producers of the anime would tamper too much with Togashi's original work in my opinion.

By the way,  by Viz comes out today.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *krizma* _Now you're talking about brutality  and not just gore. If you take the brutality away from HxH it's not the  same anymore. I can understand it if they can't show a direct  decapitation or impalement or something and have to resort to indirect  depiction with the aid of shadows or something else that still get's the  result across.
> However if these scenes are entirely omitted or altered to a certain  extent the producers of the anime would tamper too much with Togashi's  original work in my opinion._


I said brutality because I thought that the murder of a child  might be too much, even without any blood or gore. I figure they could  at least do one of those cut away shots as the ants attack: anyone with  half a brain would still know what happened. If they start altering  things in such ways that the story changes become more than superficial,  then I would be inclined to agree with you.                                                                              

on an unrelated note: What's the deal with Hisoka? His main ambition in life is to find people who are as strong or stronger than him in a fight, then fight them, right? This is what he derives immense pleasure from. So....why doesn't he just fight the strong people? The Zolydocks work for pay, so if he paid them enough they'd probably agree to a fight. Illumi especially is his friend, so why not?  He ditched Heaven's Arena before he could fight any of the floor masters. He didn't try to fight any of the strong Hunters who gathered during the election (their must have been at least a handful around his level). He hasn't fought the Zodiac 12 or Netero, although as a council that actively participates in politics, you'd think that half of the would be pretty easy to find on any given day. Razor is free all of the time as well. There are several characters in the series who are probably on or even above his level, and he just blows them off. Even if he is just above everyone, isn't fighting opponents who give you at least a bit of a challenge better than spending months at a time in boredom?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 1, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> I said brutality because I thought that the murder of a child  might be too much, even without any blood or gore. I figure they could  at least do one of those cut away shots as the ants attack: anyone with  half a brain would still know what happened. If they start altering  things in such ways that the story changes become more than superficial,  then I would be inclined to agree with you.
> 
> on an unrelated note: What's the deal with Hisoka? His main ambition in life is to find people who are as strong or stronger than him in a fight, then fight them, right? This is what he derives immense pleasure from. So....why doesn't he just fight the strong people? The Zolydocks work for pay, so if he paid them enough they'd probably agree to a fight. Illumi especially is his friend, so why not?  He ditched Heaven's Arena before he could fight any of the floor masters. He didn't try to fight any of the strong Hunters who gathered during the election (their must have been at least a handful around his level). He hasn't fought the Zodiac 12 or Netero, although as a council that actively participates in politics, you'd think that half of the would be pretty easy to find on any given day. Razor is free all of the time as well. There are several characters in the series who are probably on or even above his level, and he just blows them off. Even if he is just above everyone, isn't fighting opponents who give you at least a bit of a challenge better than spending months at a time in boredom?



He probably wants to have good fights but not to be completelly suicidal, so he doesn't fight the top elites like Netero


----------



## sadino (Jan 1, 2013)

Maybe his love for Danchou/Gon is just that bigger.

I think he only draws for people he sees doing interesting stuff or saw growing.These monsters that are alreadyat the top of the world can be left for desserts or something.After all Hisoka is a transmuter,inconsistency guides all of his actions, that's the charm of him.


----------



## GeeX (Jan 1, 2013)

will the oneshot be released in any of the volumes or will it have its own volume of sorts?


----------



## urca (Jan 1, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> He probably wants to have good fights but not to be completelly suicidal, so he doesn't fight the top elites like Netero



Actually, Hisoka provoked Netero to a fight early in the manga, but Netero no-sold (wrestling metaphor for not showing any effect from a move that is executed on you) the provoking.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 1, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Then go watch Berserk or something. As long as the story remains largely unaltered, the addition or omission of brutality isn't a big deal.



You look childish when yu get angry over such petty things.

It's just my preference, don't take it personally.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 1, 2013)

Indignant Guile said:


> You look childish when yu get angry over such petty things.
> 
> It's just my preference, don't take it personally.



He didn't look angry or childish, in fact you're the one that seems to have taken it personally


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 1, 2013)

Yrah I didn't like the fact that the children were murdered. Although I know it's a story so I chose to move past it.

Anyways I'm at the part where Killua and Gon have one month to beat Morau's apprentences. Pretty intense. I liked Kaitou and was hoping more from him. Although his nen power was really cool.


----------



## krizma (Jan 2, 2013)

GeeX said:


> will the oneshot be released in any of the volumes or will it have its own volume of sorts?



It will be in Volume 0.


----------



## Justice (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm on chapter 12 and I have to say Gon is different from the other shounen protagonists. He is unique and is smart about the wild and things of that nature.


----------



## GeeX (Jan 3, 2013)

krizma said:


> It will be in Volume 0.



Will viz translate and publish volume 0?


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 3, 2013)

Indignant Guile: You do have a point about a mangaka's pride and how they don't want others having an influence.

Hey, thats the Kurapika backstory they showed in the north american release of Shonen Jump online. Which led to me discovering HxH. So its related to a HxH movie? Whats it about?

The online version of Volume 29 was suppose to be out by now, but no sign of it on Ch. 115! I want to know what happens already. What is the aftermath of all this!?  Unless they only meant the print edition which is OUT. It's nice to know I'm not caught up though, I heard it goes up to volume 35. I can't wait to see the awesome stuff that could potentially happen.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 3, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> Indignant Guile: You do have a point about a mangaka's pride and how they don't want others having an influence.
> 
> Hey, thats the Kurapika backstory they showed in the north american release of Shonen Jump online. Which led to me discovering HxH. So its related to a HxH movie? Whats it about?
> 
> The online version of Volume 29 was suppose to be out by now, but no sign of it on Ch. 115! I want to know what happens already. What is the aftermath of all this!?  Unless they only meant the print edition which is OUT. It's nice to know I'm not caught up though, I heard it goes up to volume 35. I can't wait to see the awesome stuff that could potentially happen.



Nah, it goes up to volume 32, but i don't think 31 and 32 have been released by Viz yet. You can allways read online for free if you want but from what i heard the translations aren't as good as Viz's.


----------



## krizma (Jan 4, 2013)

GeeX said:


> Will viz translate and publish volume 0?



I don't know, but I would guess probably not. I hope I can get my hands on the japanese version at least, since it's a limited edition. Maybe Viz will end up releasing the one shot in some form or another though.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 4, 2013)

I doubt it, they didn't even release One Piece Chapter 0


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 4, 2013)

I think Funimation is going to release it with the strong world movie coming out.


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 4, 2013)

If the one shot is the Kurapika backstory, its already been released in their online magazine ,SJA, in the December 17th issue. If the one shot is something else, then I want to know what it's about.

What exactly will volume 0 contain?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 5, 2013)

I have questions. I caught up with HxH, and I must have read the last 20 chapters two fast because I have many questions. 

1.) What was Ging talking about when he and gon where in that tree, are there more continents then we previously knew about.
2.) What's the deal with Netero's son?
3.) Will Gon and Killua get back together?
4.) What's Kuripicka up to?
5.) ARe we going to have to deal with new ants
6.) Is Pariston a bad guy?

I know many I have to reread cause I do read too fast and miss information. I also know some haven't been answered yet, but can I be clarified.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 5, 2013)

*1.) What was Ging talking about when he and gon where in that tree, *are there more continents then we previously knew about.
the silence chapter? how would we know? it has no bubble, but I asume something like "I saw many dragon", "hanging land", his experience

*2.) What's the deal with Netero's son?*
Netero is too old to have son that young, I think netero is aware someone will claim to be his son, so he make that will.

*3.) Will Gon and Killua get back together?*
not in short term, long term yes, I think gon will travel outside for 3-5 years and go back to meet killua ask for help.

*4.) What's Kurapika up to?*
in which? when he is in "that" eye-full room? or in flash back?
he want to collect all eye, before move on with his life (move on = getting friends / hanging out with leorio, gon, and killua.

*5.) ARe we going to have to deal with new ants*
most likely yes, I dont really know where togashi will lead this manga, 1st he said Pariston had prepared ant exam, and yet later he made pariston join Netero beyond

*6.) Is Pariston a bad guy?*
I am not sure, is Hisoka bad guy? he help Gon/Kurapika in some occasion.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 5, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> If the one shot is the Kurapika backstory, its already been released in their online magazine ,SJA, in the December 17th issue. If the one shot is something else, then I want to know what it's about.
> 
> What exactly will volume 0 contain?


Volume 0 contains Chapters 1 and 2 of Kurapika's backstory and is going to be given to those that atend the film premiere in Japan, we were talking about the possibility of it being released in print by Viz



B Rabbit said:


> I think Funimation is going to release it with the strong world movie coming out.



I hope the release One Piece Volume 0 along with a special edition of Strong World but i don't think it's probably to happen unfortunatelly.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 5, 2013)

wibisana said:


> *1.) What was Ging talking about when he and gon where in that tree, *are there more continents then we previously knew about.
> the silence chapter? how would we know? it has no bubble, but I asume something like "I saw many dragon", "hanging land", his experience
> 
> *2.) What's the deal with Netero's son?*
> ...



Well I'm glad someone else got the same feeling after learning these things. I wasn't quite sure if it was only me.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Jan 6, 2013)

So I watched the latest episode. (HxH 61). We know Ging set up Greed Island with a group of friends. And each friend is responsible for different aspects of the game. The person responsible for the 'book'. What classification is he? So many cards, all doing different things. Specialist? Do you think outside of the game that's his own nen ability? That would be pretty rocking. He has 100 cards.

Accompany ON! Tokyo!   ...*Poof*


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 6, 2013)

Saw the latest episode too. It really dawned on me on how close Gon and Killua were to getting caught up in Gensuru's scheme and getting killed off in the GI arc


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's how the cards work:

1: each spell belongs to an individual. For example, archangel breath is Hunter X's healing ability

2: Gamemaster comes with his ability to transform people's nen into cards. Why? In card format it could be used by people other than the original ability creator.
However the limit of the transformation depends on how powerful/useful the spell is

3. Of course he can also lend his own ability of transforming stuff into back and vice versa to other people

So not everything belongs to one GM or so...




Indignant Guile said:


> Yes, I like gore. And I want to see it animated.



If you like gore then why do you watch non-gory stuff? Punk'd

But really, Hisoka cutting off knife guy's head in episode 10 did the trick. No one is dumb enough not to get that he got his head cut off, so


----------



## Reyes (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you guys think Togashi will come back this year and if so how long?


----------



## Selva (Jan 7, 2013)

^ No news about his return yet, but I think he'll come back this year 


S.A.F said:


> Saw the latest episode too. It really dawned on me on how close Gon and Killua were to getting caught up in Gensuru's scheme and getting killed off in the GI arc


And they were also very lucky that Biscuit took a liking to them and trained them. They had potentials but they wouldn't have been able to survive in GI any longer if they didn't train more XD
I'm liking this arc in the new anime much more than the old ova.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 7, 2013)

But man just think about it. They were just a few inches away from Gensuru. Just a few inches from getting Little Flower planted in them. 

Oh yeah, the training with the trained killer really helped them out a lot in that arc to gain experience. I can't wait for that part. Hard to believe fodder like that guy was giving Gon and Killua problems at one point.


----------



## Reyes (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Blunt (Jan 7, 2013)

Really hope it's an announcement of the manga's return.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 7, 2013)

Considering the popularity of the anime and the numbers the movie will do it should be the manga.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 7, 2013)

A major announcement? That may be Togashi announcing the end of the manga


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe they will announce that Togashi stopped playing dragonquest X finally


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 7, 2013)

Hopefully he has been doing the manga since he stopped and will start to release them and get ahead..

one can only dream.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 7, 2013)

It's going to most likely be a manga announcement.

I mean what else could he possibly announce?


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 7, 2013)

if he quits HxH I will hunt him down.


----------



## sadino (Jan 7, 2013)

It's the YYH all over again,only worse.Count me in X-Drake i accept cheese as currency.

But i would bet on manga returning,maybe the money is getting scarce.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Jan 7, 2013)

WELCOME GON! TO THE OUTSIDE!  ......oh n/m I quit.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jan 7, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> But man just think about it. They were just a few inches away from Gensuru. Just a few inches from getting Little Flower planted in them.
> 
> Oh yeah, the training with the trained killer really helped them out a lot in that arc to gain experience. I can't wait for that part. Hard to believe fodder like that guy was giving Gon and Killua problems at one point.



Gensuru isn't exactly fodder... probably stronger than 90% of Hunters.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 7, 2013)

he's talking about binolt the scissors guy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2013)

Apotheosis said:


> Gensuru isn't exactly fodder... probably stronger than 90% of Hunters.



Nah i meant the scissors guy like projectcapsule said. But speaking of Gensuru's standing i remember a time where i thought he would be the lower end of the power scale in the Hunters. This was before we found out Togashi would make the majority of Hunters be average.


----------



## leokiko (Jan 8, 2013)

Doesn't he always come back after a volume release?

And stopping releasing HxH now would be incredibly stupid, considering the anime is still going and the movie will begin this month.

Well, hope the announcement is indeed the manga return, that would be awesome.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 8, 2013)

But can't an announcement like the manga returning simply be said in shonen jump? For Togashi to announce it in a film it's because it's going to be something important.


----------



## GeeX (Jan 8, 2013)

maybe the announcement will be a trailer preview for the chimera ant arc...


----------



## leokiko (Jan 8, 2013)

GeeX said:


> maybe the announcement will be a trailer preview for the chimera ant arc...


Or the preview for the manga's next arc....


----------



## X-Drake (Jan 8, 2013)

Or the series will be anime/film only now >_>


----------



## Higuain (Jan 8, 2013)

Or he won't be in hiatus anymore.








Who dafuq am I kidding


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah but like someone said can't he just announce that in JUMP? I'm guessing he'll use the movie to announce his return to make it more hype so he can see the reaction of the fans. Either that or he's just going to thank the fans for being dedicated and sticking with his lazy bitch ass all these years and then he disappears again.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 8, 2013)

Making any announcement relating to the manga which ISN'T about its return would be a huge troll. Even thanking the fans for their support. Pretty sure that unless it relates to a game adaptation or something unexpected it will be a date for the manga's return. It could (and probably is) a while in the future yet, which might be why it hasn't been announced in JUMP.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jan 8, 2013)

In before it's a video of Pariston thanking the audience for supporting Togashi's lazy ass with no announcement about the hiatus in sight.


----------



## GeeX (Jan 8, 2013)

a game for bigger consoles would be a nice announcement...


----------



## wibisana (Jan 8, 2013)

you need another earthquake to make Togashi work lol.
if not the God himself is the one who asked. he just went sleep with his sailormoon wife and playing DQ


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 9, 2013)

He can bang his wife and still do the manga weekly. He's just being an ass about it.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 10, 2013)

wibisana said:


> you need another earthquake to make Togashi work lol.
> if not the God himself is the one who asked. he just went sleep with his sailormoon wife and playing DQ



You reminded of a certain Darker than Black gif, and lo and behold, it applies aptly to our man Togashi


----------



## Danchou (Jan 12, 2013)

lol, that gif.

I just watched Wedding Crashers yesterday.

Owen Wilson would make an excellent Pariston.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jan 12, 2013)

HAHAHAHA... That gif...


----------



## Stannis (Jan 12, 2013)

so there's a movie and Togashi will make an important announcement in it

interesting 

when will the movie be released and what's it about?

also  @the gif


----------



## wstickman (Jan 12, 2013)

So apparently the news after the film wasn't about the manga's return, but news about a second film.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah, disappointed about no news on the hiatus but the next movie looked interesting at least. Apparently there was a short trailer showing Netero at Heaven's Arena.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 12, 2013)

I'mma be so pissed if Togashi puts important plot points in movie. 

I hate when Oda does it, I'mma going to hate when Togashi does it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jan 13, 2013)

I prefer it this way though, i like when movies try to connect to the anime/ manga and not distance from it, when villains of the show are connected to the film it's allways more interesting. And unlike with Oda who seems to have deleted Shiki from future storylines, Togashi doesn't seem to be doing the same. Not to mention that with all these hiatus i doubt he even has time to incorpurate all of his ideas in the manga.

By the way, anybody has a link to where it say what the announcement was about?


----------



## sadino (Jan 15, 2013)

Will these guys ever learn?

Also,anything about the movie itself?Spoilers plz


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Jan 15, 2013)

sadino said:


> Also,anything about the movie itself?Spoilers plz





Link removed


----------



## GeeX (Jan 21, 2013)

February is getting nearer and nearer... tagashi wtf? where is our new chapter?


----------



## Selva (Jan 21, 2013)

How long has this hiatus been? Almost a year now?


----------



## tanman (Jan 21, 2013)

A year in a month and a half.
That's insane.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 21, 2013)

lol he might take 2 years off just because he did 30 chapters instead of the usual 10-20.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 21, 2013)

tanman said:


> A year in a month and a half.
> That's insane.



nothings insane when it comes to togashi.


----------



## Mys??lf (Jan 21, 2013)

Togashi is still playing dragonquest instead of making chapters ?


----------



## Reyes (Jan 21, 2013)

He better be doing work on movie 2.


----------



## Fate115 (Jan 21, 2013)

^ I know that's an old pic but is that his place?


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 21, 2013)

I hope the return is soon. By the way, when did the first hiatus happen, and how long does a hiatus usually last? If he did start around the time of One Piece, then that means he would have about the same number of chapters by now. That would be insane. Who knows what kind of nen abilities the protagonists would have had by now.

So yeah, I want a timeline of when the hiatuses occurred and for how long and what the reasons for each was.

Also, an amazing thing regarding this series is that I didn't get spoiled for a lot of major stuff, so I was able to enjoy the most of it. The only things that got spoiled for me was what happened to Meruem and Komugi at the end of the chimera ant arc due to a wiki. Even so, I was re-reading the Netero vs Mereum fight and saw it was still a tense moment when Netero began to waver at the words of the ant and still went through with the plan.

What do you think would have happened if Netero did backed down and tried to make a deal with the Meruem?

The fights make me think "Don't you wish it just happened this way or that way?" But you see the characters face such difficult decisions and they just go through with it.

It would be neat if Mereum and Komugi actually survived and lived somewhere in the middle of nowhere playing gungi all day. And then in a future arc, their offspring, who is stronger than even Meruem, goes off to see civilization while the parents are distracted with their game of gungi, and either becomes a potential antagonist, or a powerful wild card.

I remember reading that chimera ants can mate with any other species, so wouldn't a hybrid chimera ant/human be insanely strong, and if its the king's own, they would be able to exceed previously shown limits.

Imagine a chimera ant/human hybrid taking on the entire Shadow Troupe on their own.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 21, 2013)

Fate115 said:


> ^ I know that's an old pic but is that his place?



 do you think his filty rich wife would let him live like that in their mansion?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Jan 22, 2013)

If Netero had backed down, the entire human race would have been enslaved. And Meryem was locked into his destiny of king. I doubt he would have just retired like that, were the Rose Bomb not going to kill him off. And their kid sneaks off while they're playing Gungi? Meryem's intelligence is unrivaled: that sounds funny.


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 22, 2013)

tanman said:


> A year in a month and a half.
> That's insane.



Its always been about a year break, at least the last 3 hiatus' have been. It will probably be back in March or April.


----------



## wibisana (Jan 22, 2013)

the fck a year?I didn't realize it. what I have been doing in whole year. seems like just yesterday I read the "silence" chapter


----------



## urca (Jan 22, 2013)

Trivial question.
We know there are characters that will inevitably be there in the next arc (Such as Ging and Pariston and the zodiacs)
Who are the characters you want to see in the next arc/saga?

I'm honestly hoping for:
-Leorio (Probably won't be there, but hope he is, he need his own arc with Gon)
-Biscuit (Need a real fight. In every fight she had, the enemy was oneshot by her)
-Hanzo (KICKASS :33)


----------



## root (Jan 22, 2013)

Hanzo would be a good fit. I'm guessing Killua (and Aluka) will be absent at least until the very end of the arc. I'd love to see Leorio as well. Maybe Kurapika, but I've always liked Leorio better.

Yeah, start off the arc with Gon hanging out with Kaito's gang, then have him go off adventuring with Leorio and Hanzo joining in later on. That would be great. 

Also, it's been almost a year already?!


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 22, 2013)

Heres some possible stuff that might have happened if Meruem and Komugi had went to live off in some desolate place somewhere{sorry for the rough quality of my drawing skills}:



Maybe Mereum would instruct his kids to not go to the human world. But eventually, a few of them would probably use their nen abilities to escape without his notice. This would give the opportunity for some of the really powerful characters who haven't had a chance to go all out, well, go all out.

I would say the power of his kids would be around that of his first form at best, probably slightly weaker but still above the majority of hunters and well above the surviving chimera ants that are scattered around.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 22, 2013)

Hanzo would be a great fit for the next arc. Also it would seem strange if Leorio just popped up in the election then disappeared again, hopefully he has a part in it too. One character who I hope to NOT see is Hisoka, because I'd rather see other characters developed and he's to badass to play a side role


----------



## wibisana (Jan 22, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> Heres some possible stuff that might have happened if Meruem and Komugi had went to live off in some desolate place somewhere{sorry for the rough quality of my drawing skills}:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kumogi lays egg? lol. can't imagine that

also it would be lol if Kumogi see meryem and run because she  think Meryem is ugly/scary


----------



## GeeX (Jan 22, 2013)

do you think a chimera might join the ryodan?
2 died in york shin and hisoka left..
the only known added member is kaluto so there is still 2 slots to fill, do you think that a chimera might join in?


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 23, 2013)

Fast forward a few months later. Meruem and Komugi's brood has grown...





Komugi would have been modified by Meruem to have super-durability, super-speed, and super strength via the same method that gave her sight back through the eye on her forehead. He most likely amplified her DNA by injecting her with a special serum from his tail most likely.

wibisana: She's been blind all her life, so I think she wouldn't have a defined concept of beauty/ugly. Since Mureum would be the first person she sees, she will assume that his look is normal. She will also assume its probably normal that her children grow up to adults in less than a year. She also won't be weirded out by the fact that she sees through an eyeball on her foreheard since she never saw herself in the mirror before. Besides, she likes Meruem, so she will like whatever he looks like. That's what I think anyway.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 23, 2013)

that shonen stuff!

                                                                                    :
To all those people who, like me, went searching for an uncensored  version only to find that it hadn?t been released uncensored, this is  for you (>3o)~
 I pretty much put it through a bunch of filters and then found the  original lines and tried to make them look pretty, so of course it?s not  exactly what Togashi drew, but it?s as close as I could make it!
 Contains excessive gore btw. It was censored for a reason.​


----------



## ZE (Jan 23, 2013)

That's great.
Fap fap fap fap.
Wait, what?


----------



## urca (Jan 23, 2013)

Shozan said:


> that shonen stuff!
> 
> :
> To all those people who, like me, went searching for an uncensored  version only to find that it hadn?t been released uncensored, this is  for you (>3o)~
> ...



Holy fuck...That's twisted...
Rep for the good job, thanks mate :33..


Another trivial question :33

Who are the top well-written villains in HxH?

For me:

1-Mereum (Starts as a despised friend, goes through a lot of changes throughout the whole arc and ends up with an awesome ending without anybody shitting on him/his power.

I'd say he's probably the most well-written character in the whole series. Not only his development was amazing, but even his hype wasn't demolished, even though Gon would've probably killed him if Pitou's estimation was right.)

2-Pakunoda (I rewatched the second part of Yorkshin. She started off as a cold woman. And had a big trial, which torn her between her duty as one of the spider and the need of the boss for the spiders. In her core, she wasn't really a bad person like the rest, she thought of the spiders as her family. Her closure was satisfying, she managed to keep the spiders alive and made the reader sympathize with her at the same time.)

So, what do you guys think?


----------



## Selva (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree about Meruem. Togashi did a very good job with his character pek


----------



## Jouninja (Jan 24, 2013)

A lot of the characters in this story are well written. That is why it surpasses all my expectations.

Also, I just realized how Netero, who some say is a enhancer type, can use a conjure type ability{Bodhisatvva}, and also use manipulation skills to control its attacks.

He is using conditions based on his enhanced physical feats! "If arms can be moved 1,000 times in 1/20 of a second, while making the Vajra stance, then conjure '100-type Guanyin Bodhisattva'."

Manipulating the Bodhisattva also requires strict, high end conditions based on near impossible feats that even a nen powered human couldn't normally do. From what I've observed of the fight, the Bodhisattva only moves when he meets these feat requirements. Genius.

For the emmission type attack {Zero Hand} Bodhisattva did near the end of the fight, I'm guessing he had already met the requirements when he meditated on that cliff, gathering immense amounts of energy. I guess it was a matter of time requirements.

Just genius. By having such heavy restrictions, he was able to have such a powerful ability in a category that wasn't his main simply by using the category he was already good at and creating conditions based on those abilities.

That is my analysis on Netero's 100 type Guanyin Bodhisattva.

I was thinking about it ever since I saw the fight, and was wondering about the significance of his insanely fast hand movements, hand gestures, and stance when using anything related to the ability.


----------



## sadino (Jan 24, 2013)

Wasn't Netero a Materialization/Emission user?


----------



## NeBy (Jan 26, 2013)

sadino said:


> Wasn't Netero a Materialization/Emission user?



Yo everyone. Been a while. Wassup', dudes? Anyone missed my GWoTs? 

Lol. Didn't know there was a fanmade hxh manga available here these days. ;-)

Anyway; keep it up, ouninja. 

edit: hmm, speaking of which.. I hardly recognise any nick, here. Where are all the old regulars gone?


----------



## Fujita (Jan 26, 2013)

Shozan said:


> that shonen stuff!
> 
> :
> To all those people who, like me, went searching for an uncensored  version only to find that it hadn?t been released uncensored, this is  for you (>3o)~
> ...



I find his ginormous fatty breasts more offensive than the entrails hanging out.


----------



## KLoWn (Jan 26, 2013)

NeBy said:


> edit: hmm, speaking of which.. I hardly recognise any nick, here. Where are all the old regulars gone?


Here I am.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 26, 2013)

KLoWn said:


> Here I am.



Indeed, there you are, Klown! Nice to see you still hang around. Still as cynical as ever, I hope? 

There are a few others, but most nicks I don't recognise at all, and I've scrolled back for a month.


----------



## root (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi there NeBy!  Think I had a different account name back when I still frequented the HxH subsection. I'm by no means a regular and never was, though.

Anyway, just came here to see if there was any news yet on new chapter release dates. I'm off again.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 27, 2013)

I hate censorship. Hate hate hate it. It's not that I like gore(I do) but those big censor black boxes infuriate me so.

I hope that guy on tumblr gets around to the Chitoh vs Cops scene.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 27, 2013)

fuck you neby


----------



## urca (Jan 27, 2013)

Neby's Here :33


----------



## Xell (Jan 27, 2013)

Now bring back Nekroturkey, Toto and Nensense for good measure.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 28, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> fuck you neby





urca said:


> Neby's Here :33





Xell said:


> Now bring back Nekroturkey, Toto and Nensense for good measure.



Hoho! All the regs come crawling out of the woodwork, now! 

Even Jon Snow. Still have your pokku-infatuation? 

hi there, urca! (hmm..'urca'?)

Yo cell! Whaaa?! You want me to bring back all my alter-ego's?!! :amazed

j/k 


Well, I haven't been hanging out a lot here anymore, true. And even when, my link always brought me to the (closed) sub-forum of hxh.  But one has to be honest: except for the new anime, there is nothing much to talk about of hxh. And after 3-4 years, I've talked about all there is to talk about for the rest of hxh. So I guess I got a bit bored these last 6-8 months.

A few posts I still made here though, mostly on the witch hunter forum. I think that manga (well, manhwa, to be exact) has some potential too, as a shounen.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 29, 2013)

Xell said:


> Now bring back Nekroturkey, Toto and Nensense for good measure.


No.

Bring back chikkychappy, Hisoka (Nico Robin), hgfdsahjkl, Ennoea, Jicksy, 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS, Fran, Freija and Niabingi.

Those were the times this thread was at it's best.


----------



## Pika305 (Jan 29, 2013)

So no new info i'm assuming...? I always come n lurk after 3 months or so, on to the next 3 i guess.


----------



## NeBy (Jan 29, 2013)

Danchou said:


> No.
> 
> Bring back chikkychappy, Hisoka (Nico Robin), hgfdsahjkl, Ennoea, Jicksy, 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS, Fran, Freija and Niabingi.
> 
> Those were the times this thread was at it's best.



Will do! 

Hmm... seriously though... I guess you have a point. As I remember, with nerkroturkey and totoro and such, the chan often ended in a sort of mental brawl where nothing good came out anymore. Hmm.. though there were worse... though I can't remember their names anymore.  there was a huge troll here...what was his/her name again? Damn, forgot.

But shanks and chikkychappy and all those...yeah, that was pretty cool and often interesting, true.



Pika305 said:


> So no new info i'm assuming...? I always come n lurk after 3 months or so, on to the next 3 i guess.



Guess for me it was 6 months.

What is that I hear we have now a hxh anime only section? Seems a bit daft to split things, but ah well. Where is it?


----------



## GeeX (Jan 30, 2013)

no anime section yet NeBy,
here's the link for the HxH anime thread...


----------



## GeeX (Feb 1, 2013)

if ever there's going to be a future hanzo/ninja arc in HxH, which naruto character would you love to cameo?

 and which naruto character would you like to blow up into thousand of pieces?


----------



## GeeX (Feb 1, 2013)

the Internet sure is both amazing/weird... i searched meruem on google images(safe search off) and had some few surprises,...

MeruemxYupy yaoi anyone?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 1, 2013)

GeeX said:


> the Internet sure is both amazing/weird... i searched meruem on google images(safe search off) and had some few surprises,...
> 
> MeruemxYupy yaoi anyone?



The instant you turned off safe search you deserved what you got.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 1, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> The instant you turned off safe search you deserved what you got.



but filtering your image search is a no no... specially looking for artworks with mature themes...

and at first i was wowed because it looked like a female version of meruem and the art was awesome, until i realized it has a D...


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 1, 2013)

There's speculation Hunter X Hunter's going to return next week


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 1, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> There's speculation Hunter X Hunter's going to return next week



Saw that on Mangahelpers in the Jump thread. I don't think it has anything to do with HxH returning though. Seems a bit to small for it to be something that big.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 2, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Saw that on Mangahelpers in the Jump thread. I don't think it has anything to do with HxH returning though. Seems a bit to small for it to be something that big.



if its not about its return, did anybody say/translated what its about?


----------



## Yonk (Feb 3, 2013)

This week on the Hunterpedia/Greed Island Tutorial:

Killua introduces the card "Blackout Curtain", which prevents other players from seeing the content of the binder.

Gon walks by, and with a coy look says: "Killua, you can look into my binder anytime you want~"

Thank God; it'd been months since they'd snuck any Gon/Killua hints into the section, and I almost thought they'd forgotten how ridiculously happy that stuff makes me!


~ Yonk


----------



## Selva (Feb 3, 2013)

lol yeah that was funny 
Anyhow, I totally love Gon and Killua's friendship. It's been a long time since I last watched/read GI arc, so I'm glad the anime is making me remember how much I love their dynamics together. My fav part probably was when Bisky commented on how Killua is able to smile now... all because of Gon's influence.
And now this reminds me of what both of them had to go through in CA and the Election arcs. Damn  I want the manga back T____T


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 3, 2013)

GeeX said:


> if its not about its return, did anybody say/translated what its about?



If it was returning it would show up in the line up for next weeks magazine.

To check would be as easy as going on to the WSJ website and looking for the next week's issue.


I'm guessing as this wasn't mentioned in the WSJ thread that its not returning next week.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 3, 2013)

What if it's moving to a different magazine? Maybe a monthly one? I saw a rumor on a certain site last night that it might be moving to Jump X, I mean it's probably bullshit but if there is an announcement for HxH next issue it would make sense that it would be that it's moving to a different magazine so that it could get more regular releases.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok this is a bit out of date, and I doubt anyone cares. But I was watching Young Justice today at work while a file I was working on rendered and low and behold they introduced a meta-human named Tye Longshadow who is friends with the Blue Beetle. When they introduced his power it made me think of a post I did way back when HxH had its own section. "Make up your own Nen Ability". To which my nen ability was called Titan Mode.



I saw this and it was almost identical to what I had posted. Even though the Titan mode was only 1 aspect of my transformation ability. Just thought I would share that little story. 

BTW this hiatus needs to end soon.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 4, 2013)

In chapter 272, why the fuck did they let Cheetu escape twice?


----------



## NeBy (Feb 4, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> In chapter 272, why the fuck did they let Cheetu escape twice?



They have an infatuation with kittens and other felines, that's why.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 4, 2013)

Damn I haven't been in this forums for almost 6 months lol


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Good new everyone! Togashi is cancelling HxH!




*Spoiler*: __ 




For those who may freak, this is only a joke


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Good new everyone! Togashi is cancelling HxH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't know how crushed I was for a second D:. I mean, I've been handling the fact that I was diagnosed with pancreatic almost a month ago somewhat decently (well better than most would) but you literally made me feel like my entire world was collapsing... I honestly really do have an unhealthy obsession with this series xD.


----------



## Selva (Feb 5, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Good new everyone! Togashi is cancelling HxH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was just so cruel


----------



## Xell (Feb 5, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> You don't know how crushed I was for a second D:. I mean, I've been handling the fact that *I was diagnosed with pancreatic almost a month ago* somewhat decently (well better than most would) but you literally made me feel like my entire world was collapsing... I honestly really do have an unhealthy obsession with this series xD.



Dude, that sucks. I hope you'll be able to pull through it okay.


----------



## DocTerror (Feb 5, 2013)

So theres nothing about it coming back in the rankings at least not in next 2 weeks.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 5, 2013)

NeBy said:


> They have an infatuation with kittens and other felines, that's why.



But the guy cut some guys fingers and has been killing in cold blood, i haven't been liking some of the designs, the royal guards have some interesting designs though, Pitou's the one i think has the best feline look.


----------



## sadino (Feb 5, 2013)

Togashi has to come back to work really soon.

The PS4 and a new Dragon Quest imminent.He needs to store money for the next 4 hiatuses.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

sadino said:


> He needs to store money for the next 4 hiatuses.



1. Togashi is filthy fucking rich
2. He gets a shit ton of money from old volumes which still sell, and from the anime sales
3. Togashi still makes money off of Yu Yu Hakusho
4. His wife is one of the richest women in Japan
5. They are about to get even richer with the Sailor Moon reboot coming this year
6. Naoko's family is also filthy rich already
tl;dr: Togashi doesn't have to work a day in his life if he doesn't want to because he's set for 20 lives.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 5, 2013)

SOmetimes i feel like we'll never see the end of Hunter X Hunter and A Song of Ice and Fire, both have starts that seted up their respective genres and are what fans remember the most, then both spend more or less a decade on big hiatuses in a single storyline nobody was expecting and both authors don't seem to have a good health


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> SOmetimes i feel like we'll never see the end of Hunter X Hunter and A Song of Ice and Fire, both have starts that seted up their respective genres and are what fans remember the most, then both spend more or less a decade on big hiatuses in a single storyline nobody was expecting and both authors don't seem to have a good health



Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 5, 2013)

Huhm, why? You allways mentioned HxH in the Magi thread, let others do paralels too. Another thing they have in comon is a tv show that will have to stop once each one reaches their respective story


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 5, 2013)

This is my first hiatus, I don't really mind it there other manga I can read until it come back


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Huhm, why? You allways mentioned HxH in the Magi thread, let others do paralels too. Another thing they have in comon is a tv show that will have to stop once each one reaches their respective story



I'm talking about you saying we will never see the end of HxH.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 5, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> I'm talking about you saying we will never see the end of HxH.



I don't want to think about it either, but it's possible 

How much more do you all think HxH will last? I would like to see Gon grow up into an adult as the story goes but with all these hiatuses i really doubt it


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I don't want to think about it either, but it's possible
> 
> How much more do you all think HxH will last? I would like to see Gon grow up into an adult as the story goes but with all these hiatuses i really doubt it



I'm hoping there won't be that much longer so we can see the end.
I mean Togashi could easily it all up pretty quickly
>Dark Continent Arc
>Ryodan finale arc in Meteor City
>Jairo Arc (could intertwine with Partison's Hunter Exam arc)
>A final Heavens Arena arc with Gon vs Hisoka at the top of the tower.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 5, 2013)

Isn't Jairo in Meteor City? In that case his arc can also be used to end the Ryodan storyline, the Dark Continent arc seems to be going to be big though, in least as big as Chimaera Ants arc considering there's an entire new continent to explore.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Huhm, why? You allways mentioned HxH in the Magi thread, let others do paralels too. Another thing they have in comon is a tv show that will have to stop once each one reaches their respective story



The writers' of Game of Thrones already discussed the ending with G.R.R Martin and planned how to end it if he doesn't release the books fast enough.


Honestly the HxH anime could end with Gon talking with his father. Its an ending to what the story had so far been about. If the anime writers were to write out an ending to Kurapika's story we would have all the important plot strands complete. Not perfect but its not uncommon in anime.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Isn't Jairo in Meteor City? In that case his arc can also be used to end the Ryodan storyline, the Dark Continent arc seems to be going to be big though, in least as big as Chimaera Ants arc considering there's an entire new continent to explore.



I don't remember them saying that, but I guess they could merge the Ryodan finale with the Jairo arc. 



Stilzkin said:


> The writers' of Game of Thrones already discussed the ending with G.R.R Martin and planned how to end it if he doesn't release the books fast enough.
> 
> 
> Honestly the HxH anime could end with Gon talking with his father. Its an ending to what the story had so far been about. If the anime writers were to write out an ending to Kurapika's story we would have all the important plot strands complete. Not perfect but its not uncommon in anime.



I honestly am hoping that the 2011 anime ends at the end of the Election arc and then gets a continuation later on when the manga finally ends.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 5, 2013)

Troll level: Togashi 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Q: What will happen to Kurapika and the Spiders?
A: They are all going to die*


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 5, 2013)

everyone eventually dies


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 5, 2013)

Valar Morghulis - maybe Togashi _is _a Song of Ice and Fire fan afterall 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(I hope he is just trolling :33)




Where is that from, anyways? The new Jump issue?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 5, 2013)

Fenix Down said:


> Valar Morghulis - maybe Togashi _is _a Song of Ice and Fire fan afterall
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's from the Volume 0 that was passed out to people at the movie. In it there was a short little question and answer thing in it.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 6, 2013)

how pissed of would you all be if togashi ends hunter YYH style? with a time skip where gon and killua finally reunites after what? 5 years? and gon tells him about his adventure in the dark continent bla bla bla and killua telling gon encountering kurapika and telling him that the spiders are gone and kurapika has no purpose so he killed himself and such...

but the anime could translate their adventures to future arcs if that were to happen right? right?

i jost hope togashi finishes this one...


----------



## root (Feb 6, 2013)

^ Depends on how it's done. If he does it right, he _could_ end it in another volume. At this point I'm content with the amount of HxH we got, so anything he releases now is a bonus to me. Despite all the open plot threads and things left hanging.

Then again, I also kinda liked the way YYH ended.  *runs for cover*

Don't think he'll end HxH anytime soon though. Even if he is super slow and doesn't have HxH as a top priority right now, he seems pretty commited to stick with it for a few years more.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 6, 2013)

Q5: Do movies influence you while drawing manga?
A: They're most affected in the subtitles. Only minimal text is available for the point I am trying to get across, so the wording has to be very concise. This is more important to me than the drawing or the design.

Q6: What kind of movies do you like?
A: I like the type where the number of characters decreases over time. Usually movies like such tends to be horror movies or suspense movies so I end up watching those types a lot.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL! minimal text... ahaha


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2013)

we need a Timeskip, if we don't have a TS then you can say the manga end is as near as 2 more vols.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 6, 2013)

A timeskip would help to know how much longer the story will go, but i wouldn't mind little timeskips to let the characters grow between story arcs


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2013)

Gon will be fucked over and over again in the new world, even with Ging by his side.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 7, 2013)

Finally finished Chimera Ants arc, it was good, but not "tha best work of fiction evah!". It even reminds me of Skypiea in how it's very divided in the fan community and how it was a well written side adventure (even though it's very important to the HxHverse and the manga mentions in the begining that it was about strange creatures).

Yorknew's still my favourite arc, i'm in chapter 327 and am liking this arc a lot, better than CA's, by the way, Gyro going to meteor city was mentioned here:
here

The artwork is getting better again too, hope Togashi keeps up like this.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 7, 2013)

What your opinion on Meryem/Meruem?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 7, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> What your opinion on Meryem/Meruem?



A good villain, well developed character, and rare type of character to have in a manga. But his appearance will make many think he's a rip-off of cell


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 7, 2013)

Today is the release of 3DS remake of Dragon Quest 7 in Japan, look like the manga will not return anytime soon.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 7, 2013)

RX-Domo-kun said:


> Today is the release of 3DS remake of Dragon Quest 7 in Japan, look like the manga will not return anytime soon.





> *Dragon Quest 7*





> the manga will not return


----------



## GeeX (Feb 8, 2013)

can anyone please drop a rosebomb to whoever makes this  games?


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 8, 2013)

Speaking of which, I haven't played any console games since early December. I've just been drawing all this time, for work and for fun.

For some reason, this series motivated me to be a freelance artist, which to me, is kind of like being a hunter in that you can take different clients. : P Kind of like how after the Hunter Exam, Kurapika went to that lady to look for clients now that he had hunter license.

I've been succesful so far, I got two long term clients at the moment. All clients before that have given me top rating for the work I did for them.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 8, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> Speaking of which, I haven't played any console games since early December. I've just been drawing all this time, for work and for fun.
> 
> For some reason, this series motivated me to be a freelance artist, which to me, is kind of like being a hunter in that you can take different clients. : P Kind of like how after the Hunter Exam, Kurapika went to that lady to look for clients now that he had hunter license.
> 
> I've been succesful so far, I got two long term clients at the moment. All clients before that have given me top rating for the work I did for them.



What are your rates? How do you operate?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 9, 2013)

I've finally finished Hunter X Hunter, i only have one question, who became the new chairman? Besides that, if we got an arc this good every year it wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Wilykat (Feb 9, 2013)

No idea who did, I don't think that part was finished yet.  The manga is not finished as someone has a bad habit of just dropping out of sight for many months at a time in between 4 or 5 chapters.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 9, 2013)

if i remember correctly, both leoreo and pariston droped out of the election making chidel the new chairman...
(sorry for the wrong spellings for the name if i spell them wrong... its 2 am here and i'm a bit drunk... :3)


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 9, 2013)

Pariston Hill became chairman and made Cheadle his Vice pres, Pariston quit and his Vice took his place.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I've finally finished Hunter X Hunter, i only have one question, who became the new chairman? Besides that, if we got an arc this good every year it wouldn't be bad.



...Cheadle did. It explained it all pretty clearly.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah you are right, i read chapter 340 months ago since it was the start of the next saga and at the time i wanted to follow the manga but was waiting for the anime to do the CA arc since it was some 130 chapters.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Yeah you are right, i read chapter 340 months ago since it was the start of the next saga and at the time i wanted to follow the manga but was waiting for the anime to do the CA arc since it was some 130 chapters.



...So you tried to jump into an arc without reading the previous arcs in a story centric series like HxH which requires you to understand past events to comprehend what's going on...? That's like somebody jumping straight into Arrested Development season 3... What the fuck is wrong with you...?


----------



## Xell (Feb 9, 2013)

Well, he's seen the error of his ways fortunately and decided to read the whole lot .


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 9, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> ...So you tried to jump into an arc without reading the previous arcs in a story centric series like HxH which requires you to understand past events to comprehend what's going on...? That's like somebody jumping straight into Arrested Development season 3... What the fuck is wrong with you...?



Yep, did the same with Naruto and One Piece 
Understood quite well what was going on in chapter 340, i only didn't notice the new chairman thing, and from many posts new and old it doesn't seem like everybody noticed it either.

What atracted me to reading it was that you said CA was the best work of fiction ever, i now recomend you to read more books, watch more movies and tv shows, and even possibly to play more video games.



Xell said:


> Well, he's seen the error of his ways fortunately and decided to read the whole lot .


Yeah, i am now on the straight path to Lord Togashi


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 9, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> What atracted me to reading it was that you said CA was the best work of fiction ever, i now recomend you to read more books, watch more movies and tv shows, and even possibly to play more video games.



It's a matter of opinion, of course. Still, saying that naming the Chimera Ant arc one's favorite means that person hasn't seen very much is rather conceited.


----------



## Xell (Feb 9, 2013)

I think he was intentionally exaggerating with the 'best work of fiction' thing. It's damn good though.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 9, 2013)

Nope, Nensense is 100% serious when he says that. Its my second favorite arc in the series and I prefer it to a lot of arcs in many manga. Still, my favorite arc ever is York Shin.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 9, 2013)

I remember joining this forum and everybody was saying the CA arc was poopoo doodoo now everybody is praising it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 9, 2013)

Xell said:


> I think he was intentionally exaggerating with the 'best work of fiction' thing. It's damn good though.



No, I honestly do think it's a pure masterpiece.



Killerqueen said:


> I remember joining this forum and everybody was saying the CA arc was poopoo doodoo now everybody is praising it.



I can understand people hating the arc if they had to read it while putting up with all the hiatuses, however everybody who reads the arc straight through without the hiatuses absolutely love it. Hell, everybody would hate the York Shin arc as well if it also had the hiatus issue that Ant arc had.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 9, 2013)

I read it in one go, It's my favorite arc so far


----------



## Xell (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, I can imagine the hiatuses made it pretty difficult to bear. Togashi went on his longest hiatus before the infiltration of the palace. I believe he was on a hiatus for over two years around that point and I can remember the excitement when it was announced he was coming back. 

Overall, the Chimera Ant arc was Togashi's most ambitious arc yet. By the end, it wasn't difficult to tell it was a work of art and had some fine storytelling.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 10, 2013)

Know people that read it in one go but didn't think it was that good. York New's still my favorite arc, i normally prefer when HxH tries to be set more in the real world as was shoun in that arc, just a preference of mine.

What i didn't like about CA was how long it was, some fights weren't very interesting, and most of the designs for the ants were kind of ugly, i think the xenomorph's from Alien did that part of genes from prey better.

CA was a good arc but i wouldn't rate it even with the top works of fiction, let alone the best one. Meryem and Gon & Killua's development was the best thing about that arc, take that and it really wasn't very special


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 10, 2013)

> take that and it really wasn't very special



Take that out and you take out the core of the story. Doesn't really make sense to say that.

There was character development in more than just those characters. Most of the chimera end up being developed. Note that a developed character doesn't have to be one that undergoes change throughout the story. I think even characters like Morel were pretty interesting.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 10, 2013)

I enjoyed almost every fight in that arc even octosquids who everyone would cringe over whenever his chapters came around.  Also the ants were supposed to look ugly as fuck. That's how Togashi's monsters look.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 10, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> and most of the designs for the ants were kind of ugly, i think the xenomorph's from Alien did that part of genes from prey better.


That how Togashi draw his Monster, He a Huge fan of horror movies so of course he going drew them "ugly" 
*Yu Yu Hakusho*

*Level E *


----------



## sadino (Feb 10, 2013)

@CA arc

Killua had way more development,the part where he collapsed in front of batshit insane Palm was damn good.

If anything Gon got negative development.Thank Togashi finished it and we had the Alluka arc.


----------



## Fujita (Feb 10, 2013)

Gon having negative development was kind of the point though. 

His shounen determination machine failed him and he got his mentor killed. And then, instead of being able to get over it, he buried his rage deep and let it fester. 

And then when he finds out that he can't bring Kite back to life, he just collapses, can't deal with the guilt, and goes on a self-destructive rampage. 

While Killua's development was more satisfying because we saw a great character come into his own, I found Gon's more... eerie and potent.


----------



## Kaido (Feb 11, 2013)

My thoughs on the Chimera Ant arc are these:
Good: Meruem was a great villain with very cool powers and great character development, the fights were unique and very well thought out, the rest of the CA were good. The Phantom troupe was badass and had a good role, Netero vs Meruem is the best fight in the manga, the feel of the arc was very dark and the ending was very sad.
Bad: Way too looong, Kite being killed off having little to no sceentime before his death, Gon's unexplained and asspull SS3 transformation against Pitou, Meruem not dying in a real battle, 2 of the 4 main characters were absent from this arc, hiatuses and sketchy art.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 11, 2013)

> Gon's unexplained and asspull SS3 transformation against Pitou



Not unexplained.




> Meruem not dying in a real battle



Was actually great. Mereum was supposed to be a super being and he remained that. You can do things differently sometimes.



> 2 of the 4 main characters were absent from this arc



Who cares, Killua and Gon are the main characters and we had a ton of other characters.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 11, 2013)

"SSJ3" Gon was kinda foreshadow throughout the Arc


----------



## Arkeus (Feb 11, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> 2 of the 4 main characters were absent from this arc, hiatuses and sketchy art.



Unless you mean 'Hisoka and Biscuit', i have no idea what you are talking about. Leorio has never been a main character, and Kurapika was one for only 2/3 volumes out of 30+


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 11, 2013)

sadino said:


> If anything Gon got negative development.Thank Togashi finished it and we had the Alluka arc.


Not all characters change for the better. That is not a bad thing.



Gon D. Asakura said:


> Good: Meruem was a great villain with very cool powers


 Not that it bothers me, but Meryem has some of the blandest abilities in the manga. just basic superhuman strength and the like, with a Nen absorption ability that only buffs those up even more.





> > Bad:Kite being killed off having little to no sceentime before his death
> 
> 
> It helped the story to move along at a brisk pace, but admittedly it was tough to swallow that Gon would be so attached to a person he's literally met a handful of times. As you say, it didn't resonate much with the readers either, but I think serving it's purpose to the story was enough for that event.
> ...


----------



## Shozan (Feb 11, 2013)

Arkeus said:


> Unless you mean 'Hisoka and Biscuit', i have no idea what you are talking about. Leorio has never been a main character, and Kurapika was one for only 2/3 volumes out of 30+



and Biscuit was in the arc.


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 11, 2013)

> but admittedly it was tough to swallow that Gon would be so attached to a person he's literally met a handful of times



He was a critical person in his life.

Is it that hard to imagine that despite their short time together Gon had possibly idolized him for being the one to give him a dream?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 11, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> He was a critical person in his life.
> 
> Is it that hard to imagine that despite their short time together Gon had possibly idolized him for being the one to give him a dream?



it's not an impossible character trait, there are more kinds of people in the world than stars in the sky. What  I'm saying is that is that it seemed highly _improbable_ that Gon would be so attached. Out of all of his unusual character traits, that stood out the most.


----------



## Kaido (Feb 11, 2013)

Arkeus said:


> Unless you mean 'Hisoka and Biscuit', i have no idea what you are talking about. Leorio has never been a main character, and Kurapika was one for only 2/3 volumes out of 30+





> Leorio Paladinight ( レオリオ=パラディナｲﾄ, Reorio Paradinaito) is one of the four main characters of the Hunter ? Hunter manga series written and illustrated by Yoshihiro Togashi.





> Kurapika (クラピカ Kurapika) is one of the four main protagonists in the series Hunter ? Hunter. He seeks vengeance for his bloody past, and his eyes glow a beautiful and covetted scarlet when emotional.


You were saying?


----------



## Kaido (Feb 11, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Was actually great. Mereum was supposed to be a super being and he remained that. You can do things differently sometimes


I still think it would it have been better if he was killed in battle.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 11, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> You were saying?



Last time I checked Wikipedia was not the word of Togashi.


----------



## Kaido (Feb 11, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Shoehorning a character into an arc when they have no business being there is bad writing


The Troupe was not necessary for Greed Island and Chimera Ant arc, was it bad writing that they were?


----------



## Kaido (Feb 11, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Last time I checked Wikipedia was not the word of Togashi.


Gon, Killua, Leorio, Kurapika are direct parallels to the main characters of YYH: Yusuke, Hiei, Kuwabura, Kurama, it makes NO sense for only 2 of them be considered main characters when they have the same paradigm. It's Hunterpedia btw.


----------



## Arkeus (Feb 11, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> Gon, Killua, Leorio, Kurapika are direct parallels to the main characters of YYH: Yusuke, Hiei, Kuwabura, Kurama, it makes NO sense for only 2 of them be considered main characters when they have the same paradigm. It's Hunterpedia btw.


Except they aren't "direct parallells" and "it does make sense as the author learned from his mistakes". If you want a parallell for Hiei, look no farther than fei-tan btw, no Killua.

Anyway, Leorio was a support character from the start, and while Kurapika did get quasi main-status during part of YS, for all the rest he was either support or absent.

OTOH, Gon and Killua can't be anything but pure main characters. Hell, Killua even had his own arc without Gon (though the point of the arc was Gon).


----------



## Kaido (Feb 11, 2013)

Arkeus said:


> Except they aren't "direct parallells" and "it does make sense as the author learned from his mistakes". If you want a parallell for Hiei, look no farther than fei-tan btw, no Killua.
> 
> Anyway, Leorio was a support character from the start, and while Kurapika did get quasi main-status during part of YS, for all the rest he was either support or absent.
> 
> OTOH, Gon and Killua can't be anything but pure main characters. Hell, Killua even had his own arc without Gon (though the point of the arc was Gon).


No, they have always been main characters, in shonen manga anyone who is in the protagonist's group of friends and helps him for a certain amount of chapters is a main character.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 11, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> The Troupe was not necessary for Greed Island and Chimera Ant arc, was it bad writing that they were?



If it works, then fine. But Leorio was studying and Kurapika was  hunting for his clan's eyes and neither had a good reason to be involved with the Chimera Ants. Unless Togashi could have introduced them naturally and with good reason it would have been weird. And there's nothing that says he has to, or even that he'll be better off for it.



Gon D. Asakura said:


> Gon, Killua, Leorio, Kurapika are direct parallels to the main characters of YYH: Yusuke, Hiei, Kuwabura, Kurama, it makes NO sense for only 2 of them be considered main characters when they have the same paradigm. It's Hunterpedia btw.



Just because some of his characters have similar roles to some of his main characters from a different story doesn't mean they're all main characters. Anyway, Gon is very different from Yusuke, comparing Hiei to Killua ignores a large portion of Killua's personality, Leorio and Kuwabara have many similarities as well as differences, and the only thing that really ties Kurama and Kurapika together is their similar pretty boy looks, darker sides and composed natures.

And Hunterpedia isn't 100% correct either. Citation needed.



Gon D. Asakura said:


> No, they have always been main characters, in shonen manga anyone who is in the protagonist's group of friends and helps him for a certain amount of chapters is a main character.



By that definition Knuckle is just as much a main character as Leorio. We're arguing semantics here, but the bottom line is that characters who are absent for more than half of the manga have no business being called main characters.


----------



## sadino (Feb 11, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Not all characters change for the better. That is not a bad thing.



I expressed myself lazily,sorry.

What i meant is that development didn't count much at the end(for better or worse), Gon got over it really,really fast.But i'm just being nitpicky,Togashi will probably make it relevant again in the future.

I've reread the alluka arc conclusion and man,this damn hiatus needs to end.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 11, 2013)

sadino said:


> I expressed myself lazily,sorry.
> 
> What i meant is that development didn't count much at the end(for better or worse), Gon got over it really,really fast.But i'm just being nitpicky,Togashi will probably make it relevant again in the future.
> 
> I've reread the alluka arc conclusion and man,this damn hiatus needs to end.



I see your point, but it's hard to say if the development doesn't count for much, since we haven't seen much of Gon since he beat Pitou.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 11, 2013)

Gon D. Asakura said:


> No, they have always been main characters, in shonen manga anyone who is in the protagonist's group of friends and helps him for a certain amount of chapters is a main character.



So Knuckle, Biscuit, Palm, and Ikalgo are main characters?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 12, 2013)

Is it still deep? Is it still mature?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 12, 2013)

With Killua now going on his oun road with his brother/ sister, i think it's safe to assume that the main character of the manga is just Gon, with Killua, Leorio and Kurapika as the next most important characters


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 12, 2013)

What is this...?

The story so far is about Gon and Killua's relationship and adventures.

Kurapika and Leorio are main characters but the story is not about them the same way it is about Killua and Gon. Just because a character is a main character does not mean they have to be there all the time or that the story actually centers around them. Clearly Leorio has not had a conflict that he has been intimately tied with.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 13, 2013)

Gon is actually the only main, character of HxH...
his story moves the plot so... yeh, he's the main...


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 13, 2013)

We're still arguing semantics here. There's no point in a discussion like this if we can't agree on what the term "main character" even means.


----------



## Xell (Feb 13, 2013)

GeeX said:


> Gon is actually the only main, character of HxH...
> his story moves the plot so... yeh, he's the main...



Yeah, I agree with this.

Killua isn't really a main character either. He's probably not going to show up for a long time in the same way Kurapika and Leorio haven't.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 13, 2013)

Xell said:


> Yeah, I agree with this.
> 
> Killua isn't really a main character either. He's probably not going to show up for a long time in the same way Kurapika and Leorio haven't.



I disagree. Killua has played a large role in every arc and has almost as much screen time as Gon. He's the Dueteragonist of the manga. Saying he's not a main character is like saying Alphonse isn't a main character in Fullmetal Alchemist. Unless your definition of main character exempts the possibility of their being more than one, I don't get what you mean.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 13, 2013)

Real MC coming through!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 13, 2013)

lol Killua is a main character just as much as Gon. He's the contrast to Gon for people who would get tired as hell of HXH if it only ever focused around Gon and no one else.



Gon D. Asakura said:


> I still think it would it have been better if he was killed in battle.



Why? And how would he have killed Meruem off without it seeming like a huge asspull?


----------



## Danchou (Feb 14, 2013)

lol, Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 14, 2013)

> Why? And how would he have killed Meruem off without it seeming like a huge asspull?



We could have had Netero actually defeating him, the bomb killing him, or someone else coming to kill him at the very end (as there should still be people stronger than Netero).


Mereum is Togashi's version of Cell, it is Cell if he had been written by a more serious writer. We were told Cell would become perfect when he became complete and in Mereum's storyline we see this actually mean something, unlike with Cell (the main problem not being that he was surpassed by Gohan but that is later surpassed by a larger cast of characters). In terms of how the story was written Mereum not being defeated makes sense. The only reason to want him defeated is to have the arc fit into a typical shonen mold.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 16, 2013)

Made a thread about Meruem vs Phantom Troupe



By the way, is there ever stated who the strongest nen users in the world are?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 16, 2013)

> He works at his own pace


loltogashi  



Powerful Lord said:


> By the way, is there ever stated who the strongest nen users in the world are?


No, but we do know there a Top 5 and Ging is in it


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Feb 16, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> > He works at his own pace
> 
> 
> loltogashi



Lazyass Togashi...


----------



## GeeX (Feb 17, 2013)

No dragon quest or playing video games as his hobby?


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 17, 2013)

I respect all you long-time HXH fans so much - I don't see how yall can deal with it. To me this manga has the most potential out of any other manga. 

Why doesn't Togashi just advise the manga and run it weekly?

IDK the guys life but there are millions of ways for him to handle this without doing work but getting the credit and reigns of the manga. Logically the manga should be nowhere near over due to the story line and he sold over 40,000,000 copies. 

Is it some samurai japenese pride thing?


----------



## Xell (Feb 17, 2013)

Haha, yeah. It does get a little unbearable at times. Being a Hunter x Hunter fan is suffering.

It's just down to Togashi being lazy. It's a pretty common thing where a person has so much potential but aren't willing to obey deadlines and would rather do things their own way. 

Maybe the downside is necessary.. I mean, perhaps if Togashi did have the work ethic of Kishimoto or Tite, then Hunter x Hunter's story might have ended up suffering as a result. 

Not that I'm trying to justify the laziness or anything..


----------



## GeeX (Feb 17, 2013)

i think he's just too prideful about his work to let someone else do it...
i can understand him a little being a bit of an artist myself...
its his art... he wont let anyone touch it aslong as his hands can still draw... even if it takes him a hundred years to finnish...
maybe hunter x hunter is a work he made not for his readers, but for his own self...


----------



## Danchou (Feb 18, 2013)

Togashi is going to die and leave HxH unfinished.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 18, 2013)

Danchou said:


> Togashi is going to die and leave HxH unfinished.



No dont say that.. we are still hoping...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 18, 2013)

I want to do this to Togashi so bad.....


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 18, 2013)

Why do people bother posting in this thread?

Your only fueling your own misery.


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 18, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> What are your rates? How do you operate?



Well, I did have some rates set, but so far, the clients have been setting their own rates. For example, I client was offering $150 for 17 thumbnail images and a mascot design, all in vector. Another client offered $45 for 10 line art images. And a present job is offering potentially about $500-700 for 50 3.5x5~ images.

The higher class jobs pay in the range of $1000 to $5000. I think I'll go after those once I've had enough proven experience and client #. Plus, theres a particular skill I'm trying to improve before making an attempt on those "S" class jobs. I need a stable "ultimate technique" art-wise in shonen terms. lol

*KillerQueen:* Where did you get that image of the bio of Togashi and his wife? I too lol'd at the "works at his own pace".

----------

While you guys are waiting for the very latest chapter, I'm still stuck near the end of the CA arc. I'm wondering how the Hunter elction and Alluka arc are gonna be like. They have yet to be released by VIZ. they recovered greatly


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 18, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> *KillerQueen:* Where did you get that image of the bio of Togashi and his wife? I too lol'd at the "works at his own pace".



*Page  22*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

First chapter in color.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 20, 2013)

Cool. Fan art or official?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

Fenix Down said:


> Cool. Fan art or official?



It's all from Megumi Han's Facebook page


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh sweet. Wonder if Togashi did the coloring himself 
Just realized they'll finally be covering it the anime too, nice way to promote it :33


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 20, 2013)

All those nice colors. Its a shame Togashi's lazy ass didn't do more color pages because when he actually tries they look beautiful. Anyways I can't wait to finally see the ant arc animated. Waited for this for years now. I don't know how many times I thought this new adaption wasn't going to make it that far. lol


----------



## Xell (Feb 20, 2013)

So.. Why did they give him silver hair in the 2011 anime?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 20, 2013)

> I don't know how many times I thought this new adaption wasn't going to make it that far



wich one?????


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know if that is a well know information or not but i would like to ask if anyone knows if the manga is coming back soon or not, thanks.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 20, 2013)

^ Your sig :33 I'm 24'd too, arg.

There has been no info released about HxH's return to serialization, sorry.


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 20, 2013)

Damn Togashi...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 20, 2013)

Some of Chapter 9 in Color (she just uploaded these 5 minutes ago, not sure when she will upload more)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jouninja (Feb 21, 2013)

Killer Queen: Ah, I read about their kid's book on Animenewsnetwork a while back I think, back before I ever saw/read HxH anyway.

----------

Even though I haven't read the arcs before the New Continent arc. I wonder who the roster will be for it? Will it be the original team again? Or a mix of characters from all the previous arcs? Except now they will all be more powerful and probably have various NEN techniques.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 21, 2013)

those color pages are amazing...
but if togashi is the one doing them... 
i wonder how long before he can finally return.. lol
doing color pages might make him tired twice than normal...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 21, 2013)

GeeX said:


> those color pages are amazing...
> but if togashi is the one doing them...
> i wonder how long before he can finally return.. lol
> doing color pages might make him tired twice than normal...



According to the Facebook page it seems that these are actually just scans of the color pages from when they were originally in WSJ so many years back.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey guys im just wondering is the arc of the bug queen(the one after greed island) is any good. Ive been thinking on reading it but the first few chapters havent really called much attention. Those it get better?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it gets better, lol. Keep at it, you'll be in for a treat. 

Also, after you're done, make sure to come back here and post about just how wrong you were for getting weak knees about it


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 22, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Hey guys im just wondering is the arc of the bug queen(the one after greed island) is any good. Ive been thinking on reading it but the first few chapters havent really called much attention. Those it get better?



If there's one thing I'd fault the ant arc for, it's the discouraging start. I became so disinterested that I quit the manga for several months. As I then found out, I had stopped right before it proceeded to become extremely interesting. Now it's my favorite arc of my favorite manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2013)

Must be the only one who thought the ant arc started fine.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 22, 2013)

You must have been the only one who read the start with the fixed art. 

Actually, I thought it started fine too, it just that when it picks up, it goes far beyond fine


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 22, 2013)

General Mael Radec said:


> Hey guys im just wondering is the arc of the bug queen(the one after greed island) is any good. Ive been thinking on reading it but the first few chapters havent really called much attention. Those it get better?



I'm just going to continue on with my life and act like I never even read this post.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Potion said:


> You must have been the only one who read the start with the fixed art.
> 
> Actually, I thought it started fine too, it just that when it picks up, it goes far beyond fine



Actually this is true. But then my scans were only for like a volume and the art dipped again right away. The squiggly lines never really bothered me though, they were like part of the charm of all the violence going on or something. Like it was displaying all the despair in a doodling cartoonish manner. lol 

I can see how they could be offputting. If it wasn't Togashi I'm sure JUMP would have tossed that "finished' product back in their face and tell them do it over again.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 22, 2013)

lol dude, Kishimoto rip another Togashi's art off 
I am not sure can post spoiler Naruto latest chap in here, but Hashirama's Jutsu is look very much alike Netero's Jutsu


----------



## Higuain (Feb 22, 2013)

wibisana said:


> lol dude, Kishimoto rip another Togashi's art off
> I am not sure can post spoiler Naruto latest chap in here, but Hashirama's Jutsu is look very much alike Netero's Jutsu


Jוust like this motherf**king Kishi copied the eye techniques and the Bungee Gum (Puppet masters abillities).

All of his ideas are coming from Togashi.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 22, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Actually this is true. But then my scans were only for like a volume and the art dipped again right away. The squiggly lines never really bothered me though, they were like part of the charm of all the violence going on or something. Like it was displaying all the despair in a doodling cartoonish manner. lol



That's a good point, lol. As long as it wasn't like at the end of GI, I was pretty fond of the squiggly mode Togashi too. Like those chapters when Gon was about to go crazy on Pitou before their agreement - it really helped sell his mental state. 



> I can see how they could be offputting. If it wasn't Togashi I'm sure JUMP would have tossed that "finished' product back in their face and tell them do it over again.



I just can't help but admire the guy for what he's able to get away with because he is just that good. Is that wrong of me?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 22, 2013)

Togashi's art don't matter to me anymore just want to see the end of this before he dies and no fuck YYH ending please if you think about this new world they want to go looks like the Makai of YYH and we all know what a piece of rushing shit that was.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 22, 2013)

togashi's art also didnt bother me much after the first few chapter of the ant arc... it has this sort of charm in it... and its another reason to look forward to in the anime...

anyway, killua is too kawaii in the 2011 anime, i might just explode due to cuteness when the election arc starts...


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't know about the scribby drawing untill 2011 cause I brought all the HXH volumes and read it with  the fix art 


wibisana said:


> lol dude, Kishimoto rip another Togashi's art off
> I am not sure can post spoiler Naruto latest chap in here, but Hashirama's Jutsu is look very much alike Netero's Jutsu



yeah it look like netero hatsu lol


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 22, 2013)

wibisana said:


> lol dude, Kishimoto rip another Togashi's art off
> I am not sure can post spoiler Naruto latest chap in here, but Hashirama's Jutsu is look very much alike Netero's Jutsu





Killerqueen said:


> yeah it look like netero hatsu lol


That one-hundred handed Buddihstava is a well known buddist figure. So Kishi's not ripping Togashi off.



Higuain said:


> Jוust like this motherf**king Kishi copied the eye techniques and the Bungee Gum (Puppet masters abillities).
> 
> All of his ideas are coming from Togashi.


I think saying he copied Bungee Gum is a bit of a stretch. And it's already well known that Kishi made sasuke as an amalgamation of several preexisting rival figures.



Hi Potion said:


> I just can't help but admire the guy for what he's able to get away with because he is just that good. Is that wrong of me?


In a strictly moral sense it's probably not something you should admire, but I feel the same way. For all the irritation that comes from the long breaks, I also think it's sweet that he gets to create such great work and live life the way he pleases.



Yoburi said:


> Togashi's art don't matter to me anymore just want to see the end of this before he dies and no fuck YYH ending please if you think about this new world they want to go looks like the Makai of YYH and we all know what a piece of rushing shit that was.


Oh please, PLEASE let us not have a repeat of that terrible last arc.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't say Kishi rip off Togashi all I said was it remind me of Netero hatsu


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2013)

Glad I only experience Three Kings arc in the anime only. It made it a lot easier to deal with.  Instead of feeling rushed it just felt like the series got cancelled.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 22, 2013)

To be honest as much as I love Yu Yu Hakusho (mainly due to nostalgia) it really is highly overrated by pretty much everybody. I mean it's a good shonen don't get me wrong, and Togashi is a master at creating amazing characters, but as a whole it was just a good battle shonen and nothing more. Not to mention that incredibly mediocre final arc. I love the series, but I just think it's fans need to stop praising YYH as a masterpiece, and on the level of HxH which it clearly is not.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 22, 2013)

Still think Kishimoto was able to take elements from Hunter X Hunter and build from them than Fairy Tail did with One Piece (no ofense General Mael Radec). But either way every time Naruto's brought to this thread the discussions just keep going and Dwang Speedowagon (nensence -.-) spreads negs.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 22, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Still think Kishimoto was able to take elements from Hunter X Hunter and build from them than Fairy Tail did with One Piece (no ofense General Mael Radec). But either way every time Naruto's brought to this thread the discussions just keep going and Dwang Speedowagon (nensence -.-) spreads negs.



Just because Nardo stole content from a series a little bit less shittily than another series did doesn't change the fact that both series are shit.


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 22, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> To be honest as much as I love Yu Yu Hakusho (mainly due to nostalgia) it really is highly overrated by pretty much everybody. I mean it's a good shonen don't get me wrong, and Togashi is a master at creating amazing characters, but as a whole it was just a good battle shonen and nothing more. Not to mention that incredibly mediocre final arc. I love the series, but I just think it's fans need to stop praising YYH as a masterpiece, and on the level of HxH which it clearly is not.



Yu Yu Hakusho may not be on the same level of Hunter x Hunter but it is a masterpiece and it set a standard that many battle shounen would later copy or use as a reference. Yu Yu Hakusho is one of the fathers of modern battle shounens.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Nensense, HxH is severely underrepresented in the Mainstream Shonen Battledome, you should go there and school some foo's.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 22, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Just because Nardo stole content from a series a little bit less shittily than another series did doesn't change the fact that both series are shit.



It's more about Naruto's first Part being good, and the fact that it feels more fresh, also, the Jutsu's very different from nen too (don't give me that shit that its way of selection is the same as Nen since that only started by volume 30s), with nen your powers abilities adapt to you and it's as limited as your imagination, while Jutsu's are more like traditional spells where you have these techniques and with enough training can perform them.

And the reason Naruto's so frustrating's because with a few tweeks it would be a very good manga. While FT just seems to be capitalising on One Piece's success (once again i'm not trying to ofend any FT fan, if it entertains you then it's doing what it's supposed to do.)


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 22, 2013)

KLoWn said:


> Hey Nensense, HxH is severely underrepresented in the Mainstream Shonen Battledome, you should go there and school some foo's.



I don't know if it's a good idea to put HxH along with the other shounen manga, and we can't say that it is "Mainstream" too right?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2013)

HXH characters are very weak compared to other series that get rocked in the battledome. You'd just get a bunch of match ups where the HXH character always gets destroyed except for maybe Mereum. Even then I remember people debating that Akainu was faster than Mereum.

As for FT I think its meh. Only thing it has going for it IMO is the fanservice. The characters and power scaling is all over the place in that series. History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi is a much better battle shonen.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 22, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> HXH characters are very weak compared to other series that get rocked in the battledome. You'd just get a bunch of match ups where the HXH character always gets destroyed except for maybe Mereum. Even then I remember people debating that Akainu was faster than Mereum.



Alluka would wipe the floor with even Goku.

EDIT:


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 22, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Alluka would wipe the floor with even Goku.



Everyone would no sell that saying that it's a no limits fallacy.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2013)

Knuckle with Meruem and Melerone = perfect combo. Too bad Melerone probably wouldn't be able to hold his breath moving at Meruem's speed.


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 22, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Alluka would wipe the floor with even Goku.
> 
> EDIT:


That's a good start, you should post more often there.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you guys think Meruem or Aluka's the strongest nen user of Hunter X Hunter?



Hououin Kyouma said:


> I don't know if it's a good idea to put HxH along with the other shounen manga, and we can't say that it is "Mainstream" too right?



It's becoming right now, in fact, many fans of Naruto and Sword Art Online i know have started to watch and love it, which is probably why some HxH fans are getting infamous around the net.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 22, 2013)

B..but Super Saiyan God!


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 22, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Do you guys think Meruem or Aluka's the strongest nen user of Hunter X Hunter?



No.There still the Top Five nen user


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 22, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> No.There still the Top Five nen user


Netero was the very strongest, and Alluka's power is leagues beyond his capabilities.


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't remember it being stated that Netero was the strongest...


----------



## mortsleam (Feb 22, 2013)

Just read the HXH Kurapica special's, those tow chapter's were pretty awesome. Tobirami could have gave other characters in the clan more justice so we would feel even worse about the massacre.

I'm going to be pretty pissed if I do not get to see Kurapica massacre the Phantom Toupe before I die or forget about the series.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 22, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Netero was the very strongest, and Alluka's power is leagues beyond his capabilities.



Netero was the strongest nen user over 50 years ago


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 22, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Do you guys think Meruem or Aluka's the strongest nen user of Hunter X Hunter?



Meruem is most likely the strongest non-outside world character we'll see in the manga and I don't know where to put alluka.

He/she? has no combat abilities but the wishing requests was stated to have near infinite possibilities.

Rather than using a measure of strength I'd put alluka's nen as the most versatile.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 23, 2013)

Alluka is shenron (Dragon in Dragon ball) level.
I dont think she can grant wish that kill people. (or she can?)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 23, 2013)

she can't, but she can send people to the outer space or something.


----------



## Ice Cream (Feb 23, 2013)

wibisana said:


> I dont think she can grant wish that kill people. (or she can?)



I think he/she can:


----------



## GeeX (Feb 23, 2013)

her nen is probably on par with the royal guards or something...
she can manipulate probability and chance...
thats more powerful than leveling a whole city block...


----------



## Danchou (Feb 23, 2013)

Alluka's ability is the strongest we've seen so far.

She can basically will Meruem out of existence regardless of how strong he is.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 23, 2013)

this just occurred to me, alluka's ability is just like an extreme version of risky dice.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 23, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> this just occurred to me, alluka's ability is just like an extreme version of risky dice.



Hm, I actually hadn't thought of that but you're right. Togashi might have used Risky Dice as inspiration for Alluka's abilities.


----------



## Eskimo (Feb 23, 2013)

Togashi being inspired by himself 
I see alluka as more of a wild card though, it's going to be interesting to see how Togashi develops the story when there's such a potentially crazy plot device in play.


----------



## GeeX (Feb 23, 2013)

wait, can risky dice affect alluka's ability?
if somehow someone took risky dice in the real world, will using it and getting a lucky minimizises the effect of the last wish and making alluka's request easier or alluka's conditions will void the risky dice?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 24, 2013)

Danchou said:


> Alluka's ability is the strongest we've seen so far.
> 
> She can basically will Meruem out of existence regardless of how strong he is.



if i understand how the ability works i don't think he/she can do that. The price will be far to high for someone to wish for that!


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Feb 24, 2013)

Shozan said:


> if i understand how the ability works i don't think he/she can do that. The price will be far to high for someone to wish for that!


The price comes into play with the next wish. The first wish can be easily done.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 24, 2013)

but Nanika can pull something like that with no problem? I mean, Is it killing Meruem by vaporizing him or sending him to another dimension or...


----------



## Reality (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm concerned as to why the 2011 "Version" depicted Silva's hair blond. It was mentioned that the members of the family who have silver hair are all Transmuters. While those with black hair are none other than "Manipulators".       


*Spoiler*: __ 



Transmuters: Killua,Zeno,Silva





*Spoiler*: __ 



Manipulators: Illumi,Kikyo,Kalluto,Milluki


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 24, 2013)

Danchou said:


> Alluka's ability is the strongest we've seen so far.
> 
> She can basically will Meruem out of existence regardless of how strong he is.



that's a nlf. if she could just will anything out of existence, that would give her massive reality warping.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 24, 2013)

Chapter 18 in color

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 24, 2013)

Chapter 27 in color

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Danchou (Feb 25, 2013)

Shozan said:


> but Nanika can pull something like that with no problem? I mean, Is it killing Meruem by vaporizing him or sending him to another dimension or...


Ch.69

The space around the people that were killed by Allukas was warped until there was only a puddle of blood left of them.

It seems like spatial manipulation.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 25, 2013)

Aagh when the hell is HxH getting off of hiatus? This series is epic I want it to come back.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm just here to raise false hopes.  Ya know, like most of you do with chatter that should be in the OBD?


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 25, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Do you guys think Meruem or Aluka's the strongest nen user of Hunter X Hunter?
> 
> 
> 
> It's becoming right now, in fact, many fans of Naruto and Sword Art Online i know have started to watch and love it, which is probably why some HxH fans are getting infamous around the net.



Neither. Its Ging and the other top five nen users, also the creatures or ppl who could possibly be living in the outside world.


----------



## tupadre97 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey i have a question has anyone ever translated the hxh language into english? It would be interesting to see what letters the characters represent in english.


----------



## Meridian (Mar 1, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Neither. Its Ging and the other top five nen users, also the creatures or ppl who could possibly be living in the outside world.



Well I suppose that depends on how you define the strongest nen user, the top 5 nen users should have big lead in experience. I dare say there is no way a human nen user is going to rival what Meryem was in raw power and what he would become in both power and skill, he was the pinnacle of life.

Maybe something worse exists in the outside world, but I have a hard time picturing that, but it's been discussed to death already, there are logical reasons why there can't be something much worse than Meryem existing in terms of power aswell.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 1, 2013)

Chapter 36 in color

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 1, 2013)

Chapter 55 in color

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 2, 2013)

Meridian said:


> Well I suppose that depends on how you define the strongest nen user, the top 5 nen users should have big lead in experience. *I dare say there is no way a human nen user is going to rival what Meryem was in raw power and what he would become in both power and skill, he was the pinnacle of life.*
> 
> Maybe something worse exists in the outside world, but I have a hard time picturing that, but it's been discussed to death already, there are logical reasons why there can't be something much worse than Meryem existing in terms of power aswell.



Are u Togashi? How do u know Meruem is stronger than any human nen user? Togashi can make any of the top 5 users strong enough to fodderize even post nuke meruem. I doesn't mean that he will be he _can_. He can do whatever he wants. Don't just say things when u have nothing to back it up.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 2, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Are u Togashi? How do u know Meruem is stronger than any human nen user? Togashi can make any of the top 5 users strong enough to fodderize even post nuke meruem. I doesn't mean that he will be he _can_. He can do whatever he wants. Don't just say things when u have nothing to back it up.



if we're talking bout a human from the human world (not new world) i think it was Netero and as we saw...


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2013)

Old Netero was called the strongest nen user over half a century ago. That's a really long time ago.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 2, 2013)

Before he went on his little training marathon, Netero ranked himself (a bit facetiously, I think) in the same league as Morel and Knov. That was more to screw with them, but more telling is the way he actually wonders if he can beat Pitou. That I see less as an idle jest and probably a more accurate measure of his skills at that time.

So yeah, that's Netero that was the strongest half a century ago. The same Netero that gave his opponent the first hit and didn't pause in accepting their surrender. 

But what about Netero after he put his all into his final, greatest battle, in which he didn't have to hold back or concede anything to a nigh-unbeatable opponent? His power is hard to gauge, but I personally rank him in the top 5 at that time. He went from thinking Pitou might rip his throat out to flicking Pitou away like a fly. He put all his remaining life energy into that fight, which should have made his Nen quite formidable indeed. 

So, a human Nen user fodderizing _post-nuke_ Meruem?

Would be shitty storytelling. 

Albeit other people being able to take the pre-nuke King is a given, I think, with the wide variety of Nen abilities out there.

I'm fairly sure that there will be something out in the new world that can compete with Meruem or overpower him... but that nobody will be able to overpower it. Maybe with some sort of incredible teamwork.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 2, 2013)

Netero didn't exactly do any damage to Nef when he flicked him away. Netero could've done that with Hyakushiki Kannon regardless of whether he powered up, so I don't think that's a good comparison.

His ultimate attack also merely did superficial damage to the King.

Adult Gon twoshot Nef like it was nothing. He was also said to be a threat to the King.

I'm inclined to think he was stronger than old Netero. And if even Adult Gon is easily above RG level and old Netero, then what about people above him like Ging?

I don't see pre-powerup Meruem being fodderized though. Then again this is Togashi and the Outside World leaves for all kinds of possibilities.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 2, 2013)

Netero was Hunter President, and also equal/slightly stronger/weaker than Zeno. 
even if he is not no.1 right now, he couldn't be far weaker than no.1 human nen user.

I mean Zoldyck is well known Assassin family. it just too weird if there is(are) many far stronger nen user than head (ex-head) of Zoldyck.

and berserk gon would not fodderized / beat Meruem easily. threat =/= stronger by far.
70 is kinda threat to 100. 
or Japan was a threat to USA, in WWII but we know Japan is not as strong as U.S.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 2, 2013)

Danchou said:


> Netero didn't exactly do any damage to Nef when he flicked him away. Netero could've done that with Hyakushiki Kannon regardless of whether he powered up, so I don't think that's a good comparison.
> 
> His ultimate attack also merely did superficial damage to the King.
> 
> ...




Who said Ging > Adult Gon?


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 2, 2013)

Fujita said:


> His power is hard to gauge, but I personally rank him in the top 5 at that time.



What makes u think Netero was in the top 5 at that time when we don't know the power of any top 5 users?


Shozan said:


> Who said Ging > Adult Gon?


Nobody but if Togashi wants him to be well then he'll just do it. Can't really complain.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 2, 2013)

so basically you're saying that Ging > Best Gon. Can't agree with that one.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 2, 2013)

Except Ging has far more experience then Gon who simply had a lot of power behind him, and as far as we know doesn't have that much more power than his father. 

Experience and technique should count for a lot here. It was due to the ability Netero created for himself and his use of it that he managed to challenge Mereum at all, if we went simply by power Netero would have been squashed the first second.



> But what about Netero after he put his all into his final, greatest battle, in which he didn't have to hold back or concede anything to a nigh-unbeatable opponent? His power is hard to gauge, but I personally rank him in the top 5 at that time. He went from thinking Pitou might rip his throat out to flicking Pitou away like a fly. He put all his remaining life energy into that fight, which should have made his Nen quite formidable indeed.



Netero was out of shape, at best he managed to return to his former power for his last fight. I would imagine the current top five are stronger than the previous. Not due to this being a shounen but due to it actually working like this in real life. Look at the achievements of athletes a hundred years ago compared to the ones being made today. Before the hunter association was around nen users may have been rarer and as such improvements may have been far harder to achieve.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 2, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Except Ging has far more experience then Gon who simply had a lot of power behind him, and as far as we know doesn't have that much more power than his father.
> 
> *Experience and technique should count for a lot here*. It was due to the ability Netero created for himself and his use of it that he managed to challenge Mereum at all, if we went simply by power Netero would have been squashed the first second.
> 
> ...



Exactly! My point: Netero = Strongest Human Nen User


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 3, 2013)

> Exactly! My point: Netero = Strongest Human Nen User



Netero may have experience but Ging has shown some surprising knowledge of nen. Have we seen anyone else use items enchanted with nen? GI might be the most impressive use of nen we have seen. Knowledge of nen and how to use it isn't necessarily connected to experience.

With technique intelligence can play a large part and I'm sure there is people out there smarter than Netero.


----------



## Infinite Xero (Mar 3, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Except Ging has far more experience then Gon who simply had a lot of power behind him.



Gon was transformed into an adult. He had as much experience if not more than Ging.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Gon was transformed into an adult. He had as much experience if not more than Ging.



I think you misunderstand what happened.

Gon grew into his adult form. That does nothing for his experience or his mind.

The scene with him crying like a child should have told you that.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 3, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I think you misunderstand what happened.
> 
> Gon grew into his adult form. That does nothing for his experience or his mind.
> 
> The scene with him crying like a child should have told you that.



how much can experience cope with extreme power and speed?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 3, 2013)

wibisana said:


> Netero was Hunter President, and also equal/slightly stronger/weaker than Zeno.
> even if he is not no.1 right now, he couldn't be far weaker than no.1 human nen user.
> 
> I mean Zoldyck is well known Assassin family. it just too weird if there is(are) many far stronger nen user than head (ex-head) of Zoldyck.
> ...



I think Zeno stated himself that Netero is a lot stronger than him.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 3, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I think you misunderstand what happened.
> 
> Gon grew into his adult form. That does nothing for his experience or his mind.
> 
> The scene with him crying like a child should have told you that.



i think exp (RPG style) and RL experience have to be differed

yes, Gon gain tremendous exp (RPG) and he leveled up. by being berserk. but his mind (experience) surely still a kid. lol.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2013)

There will probably be a massive power spike. If Yu Yu Hakusho was out today someone like Sensui would be seen as the pinnacle of strength attainable, Yuusuke required a power up to get the W. If it was released now I doubt individuals would reach the conclusion that Sensui was actually beneath fodder in the grand scheme of things. 

Same shit here in my opinion, when they go to the new world we'll be introduced to a new level of power.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> how much can experience cope with extreme power and speed?



somewhat....?

What are you trying to point out?


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 3, 2013)

Gunners said:


> There will probably be a massive power spike. If Yu Yu Hakusho was out today someone like Sensui would be seen as the pinnacle of strength attainable, Yuusuke required a power up to get the W. If it was released now I doubt individuals would reach the conclusion that Sensui was actually beneath fodder in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> Same shit here in my opinion, when they go to the new world we'll be introduced to a new level of power.


I really hope that doesn't happen, at least not in a way that is even re[FONT=&quot]motely si[/FONT][FONT=&quot]milar to Yu Yu Hakusho. I could write a lengthy essay about what I disliked about that last arc, and the ludicrous power spike would certainly [/FONT][FONT=&quot]merit a few pages all its own.[/FONT]


----------



## Infinite Xero (Mar 3, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> I think you misunderstand what happened.
> 
> Gon grew into his adult form. That does nothing for his experience or his mind.
> 
> The scene with him crying like a child should have told you that.



Gon abandoned his potential to temporarily achieve his peak form. The reason he became an adult was because that was the age he peaked at. I don't see any reason why his mind/experience would not also reach their peak. 

Gon cried because he was sad, lol. His personality doesn't have to change just because he is older and uber powerful.



Shozan said:


> how much can experience cope with extreme power and speed?



See Netero Vs. Mereum.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 3, 2013)

potential is inherent, experience is not.


----------



## GeeX (Mar 3, 2013)

emotions also play a big role when it comes to nen...
nen=will+conviction+creativity+experience+potential....
its too hard to compute who will win against who...

i think the top 5 nen users are the ones with the greatest nen capacity/potential and not the strongest fighters...

remember that the use of nen is not only for fighting...
look at alluka, his nen capacity is probably on par with meruem or greater, but when you pit the 2 in a fight, meruem will definitely one shot alluka...


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm so hype up for the new arc, I can't wait for togashi to come back


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Gon abandoned his potential to temporarily achieve his peak form. The reason he became an adult was because that was the age he peaked at. I don't see any reason why his mind/experience would not also reach their peak.





> potential is inherent, experience is not.




Bringing out his physical potential is a simple as increasing the speed of his growth (to extreme levels).

Giving him the experience he will have at his true peak requires some sort of reality warping powers and possibly a deterministic universe, as his future self is being transported in some way to the past.

Obviously it is not the latter when we know Gon is an enhancer, and as such increasing his body's rate of aging is within what he can do. Some sort of weird time travelling thing that allows him to experience what he will is not, that goes into Alluka territory.




> his nen capacity is probably on par with meruem or greater



Was Mereum's nen capacity really so great? He isn't human his body is naturally far stronger than one. I'm not exactly sure how much nen he was actually using in his fights and how much was just a physically superior body.


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 4, 2013)

Shozan said:


> so basically you're saying that Ging > Best Gon. Can't agree with that one.



No I said if Togashi *wants* him to be stronger than Gon then he will do it.


Shozan said:


> Exactly! My point: Netero = Strongest Human Nen User



Uh no. There are still the top 5 users. Maybe some others we don't know about. Depends on what Togashi wants to do.


Infinite Xero said:


> Gon was transformed into an adult. He had as much experience if not more than Ging.


That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 4, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> Netero was out of shape, *at best he managed to return to his former power for his last fight*. I would imagine the current top five are stronger than the previous. Not due to this being a shounen but due to it actually working like this in real life. Look at the achievements of athletes a hundred years ago compared to the ones being made today. Before the hunter association was around nen users may have been rarer and as such improvements may have been far harder to achieve.



I agree with the bolded, mainly because he was essentially pouring all his life force into this battle (particularly Zero). Which is why I rank him back in the Top 5, or at the very least right at that level. Maybe somebody would just edge him out, but he still makes a decent measure for the _overall_ power of somebody on that level.

Though it's worth noting that Netero and Meruem were a complete mismatch. Netero had the speed to keep hitting Meruem as long as he wanted, but not the power to kill him. Meruem had the power to finish Netero and the durability to take his strikes, but not the speed to avoid the strikes or the range to hit Netero at anything beyond arm's reach. Another (Top 5) Nen user might have performed better against Meruem because of a different skill set.



Stilzkin said:


> Was Mereum's nen capacity really so great? He isn't human his body is naturally far stronger than one. I'm not exactly sure how much nen he was actually using in his fights and how much was just a physically superior body.



He spits out blood after Netero's first attack, when he wasn't intending to fight and got blindsided, likely with minimal Nen defenses. Later, he eats a barrage of them and emerges entirely unscathed. 

After eating Pouf and Yupi, his Nen capacity really is just massive. The Royal Guards even note that he's so overwhelmingly powerful that he breaks the "rule" that Nen combat isn't won by power alone. 



Stilzkin said:


> Netero may have experience but Ging has shown some surprising knowledge of nen. Have we seen anyone else use items enchanted with nen?



Shalnark does this, unless I'm misunderstanding your question.



> GI might be the most impressive use of nen we have seen. Knowledge of nen and how to use it isn't necessarily connected to experience.



Greed Island is so impressive because it combines the abilities of 11 Nen users, and while that doesn't mean that it isn't one of the most creative uses of Nen, it's also not fair to measure a single person's Nen against that.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 5, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Though it's worth noting that Netero and Meruem were a complete mismatch. Netero had the speed to keep hitting Meruem as long as he wanted, but not the power to kill him. Meruem had the power to finish Netero and the durability to take his strikes, but not the speed to avoid the strikes or the range to hit Netero at anything beyond arm's reach. Another (Top 5) Nen user might have performed better against Meruem because of a different skill set.


[FONT=&quot]I doubt anyone could have done better. So[/FONT][FONT=&quot]meone with an ability like "Fun Fun Cloth" or "Hide and Seek" could theoretically beat [/FONT][FONT=&quot]merye[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m, but [/FONT]since that specialization would [FONT=&quot]make the[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m far weaker than Netero physically they would still probably be destroyed.[/FONT]


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Mar 5, 2013)

It's nearly been a year since HXH went on hiatus... Have the past ones been this long? Perhaps getting into the series back towards the end of 2011 wasn't such a good idea. 

On an unrelated note, I don't quite get why everyone keeps bringing up the "Top Five." From what I recall it was nothing more than an offhand mention made by Netero towards the beginning of the series to denote that Ging is incredibly strong.


----------



## Meridian (Mar 6, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Are u Togashi? How do u know Meruem is stronger than any human nen user? Togashi can make any of the top 5 users strong enough to fodderize even post nuke meruem. I doesn't mean that he will be he _can_. He can do whatever he wants. Don't just say things when u have nothing to back it up.



This is a few days back but either way, I'll answer. Because if the main character uses his entire potential or whatever and only then reaches the power to 'reach' the king, which was pre-nuke. 

Then if there's someone stronger how is Gon ever going to be able to fight that being? Come on now. It'd get boring if we're gonna need to nuke every villain from now on. I don't need to be Togashi to figure that out.

Logic backs it up, doesn't mean I'm right, who knows, he could completely screw what he built up over, but I doubt that. 

It'd just suck badly if Chrollo, Hisoka and people like that would become obsolete just cause we're going to this dark continent or new world, I really don't understand the need or want for that. So no, nobody is going to 'fodderize' post-nuke Meryem, that's ridiculous.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 6, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> [FONT=&quot]I doubt anyone could have done better. So[/FONT][FONT=&quot]meone with an ability like "Fun Fun Cloth" or "Hide and Seek" could theoretically beat [/FONT][FONT=&quot]merye[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m with their broken abilities, but [/FONT]since that specialization would [FONT=&quot]make the[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m far weaker than Netero physically they would still probably be destroyed.[/FONT]



It would be a tradeoff between gaining the ability to harm Meruem and losing Netero's nigh impenetrable defense against Meruem's attacks, yeah.

Though I'm inclined to think that somebody on Netero's level overall might be able to pull it off with the right ability. Admittedly the King's grasp of strategy would be a consideration; in battles with versatile abilities tactics play as large a role as simple strength (Morel is formidable because he can adapt Deep Purple to his opponents and his surroundings).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapter 64 in color

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapter 74 in color

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapter 84 in color

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapter 94 in color

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 7, 2013)

Toriko is my new HunterxHunter... well has been for a very long time


----------



## GeeX (Mar 7, 2013)

HappyHalloween said:


> Toriko is my new HunterxHunter... well has been for a very long time



is it as good as HxH? i've been quite curious...


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 7, 2013)

Not really, you get the fantastic world element but it is nowhere near as thoughtful.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 7, 2013)

I love HXH and i love Toriko. Love more HXH but Toriko is a fuckton of fun!


----------



## Fujita (Mar 8, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter is far, far more strategy-based than Toriko. That being said, Toriko is pretty creative and fun with its battles (some of the abilities, like Sani's, are fairly cool) and the world itself is fantastic, down to the massive variety of ingredients and various settings that you see the main characters challenge and overcome.

Oddly enough I started reading Toriko because the beginning gave me a rather HxH-ish feel


----------



## Reality (Mar 9, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Hunter x Hunter is far, far more strategy-based than Toriko. That being said, Toriko is pretty creative and fun with its battles (some of the abilities, like Sani's, are fairly cool) and the world itself is fantastic, down to the massive variety of ingredients and various settings that you see the main characters challenge and overcome.
> 
> *Oddly enough I started reading Toriko because the beginning gave me a rather HxH-ish feel*



Same reason I began reading Toriko last year...

One of the very few examples 

Where are you getting this from? "Life erase" 

Where are you getting this from?

Where are you getting this from? "Zetsu" 


There is no need for me to go into further details


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 9, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Hunter x Hunter is far, far more strategy-based than Toriko. That being said, Toriko is pretty creative and fun with its battles (some of the abilities, like Sani's, are fairly cool) and the world itself is fantastic, down to the massive variety of ingredients and various settings that you see the main characters challenge and overcome.
> 
> *Oddly enough I started reading Toriko because the beginning gave me a rather HxH-ish feel*



Oda said the same thing in a interview with Togashi


----------



## Shozan (Mar 9, 2013)

I really enjoy reading Toriko and I love HXH. Those 2 mangas are doing they work on their own areas.


----------



## violentrl (Mar 12, 2013)

It goes like One Piece > HxH > Toriko. Toriko has ways to go


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 12, 2013)

hahahahahaha. 
oh man nensense going to have a field day with this.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 12, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> hahahahahaha.
> oh man nensense going to have a field day with this.



Why would I? I don't hate Toriko, and I love One Piece. I may think Toriko is a bit mediocre, and One Piece pales in comparison to HxH but I don't hate either of them. The only thing that upsets me is when people compare pieces of shit like Naruto, Bleach, or Fairy Tail to HxH.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 12, 2013)

He only hates Naruto, i don't think he minds talk of Toriko. Then again i remember him getting angry for those that thought Toriko had an HxH vibe or those that didn't think Magi was similar to HxH like he did.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 12, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> He only hates Naruto, i don't think he minds talk of Toriko. Then again i remember him getting angry for those that thought Toriko had an HxH vibe or those that didn't think Magi was similar to HxH like he did.



No, I never got mad at people thinking Toriko had a HxH vibe. I got mad at somebody who thought that HxH had the same atmosphere at Toriko which is a laughably retarded statement.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 12, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> No, I never got mad at people thinking Toriko had a HxH vibe. I got mad at somebody who thought that HxH had the same atmosphere at Toriko which is a laughably retarded statement.



Just like saying Magi has one


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 12, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Just like saying Magi has one



Powerful Lord, I'm going to try and say this as nicely as possible because I'm in a bad mood right now. You like Naruto, so you don't have any idea what you're talking about.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 12, 2013)

Duwang man, how come every time i see you in this forums you are acting like a wannabe elitist with tastes better than anyone?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 12, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Duwang man, how come every time i see you in this forums you are acting like a wannabe elitist with tastes better than anyone?



Because I am an elitist with better tastes than everybody else here. I mean c'mon man, look at the name of this forum.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 12, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Because I am an elitist with better tastes than everybody else here. I mean c'mon man, look at the name of this forum.



In least 1/3 of the forum members don't follow Naruto, and lol, good tastes? That's very subjective, and seeing that statement come from somebody that says the chimera ants arc is the best work of fiction ever doesn't raise me any hopes ofthat being true.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Mar 12, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> In least 1/3 of the forum members don't follow Naruto, and lol, good tastes? That's very subjective, and seeing that statement come from somebody that says the chimera ants arc is the best work of fiction ever doesn't raise me any hopes ofthat being true.



There are plenty of other members here who agree with me on the Ant arc first of all, second; you can't attack me for my superior tastes because you are a Naruto fan. It's like if a Twilight fan were to say Kubrick was a bad film-maker, it would be laughably hilarious and people would just say "there there little boy" and ignore the child like the plebeian he is.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 12, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> There are plenty of other members here who agree with me on the Ant arc first of all, second; you can't attack me for my superior tastes because you are a Naruto fan. It's like if a Twilight fan were to say Kubrick was a bad film-maker, it would be laughably hilarious and people would just say "there there little boy" and ignore the child like the plebeian he is.



I'm not even saying that Naruto's a great work, or denying that Hunter X Hunter is better than Naruto, you act all elitist but when you brought your "how this series should end" you had some of the worst ideas somebody could come up for Hunter X Hunter or One Piece's ending (especially One Piece), that wouldn't be a problem as the public doesn't need to be better than the author to criticise him, but you specifically state that you can do better, it turns out you can't.

As you're also a fan of Magi, let me say you remind me a lot of this guy:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 12, 2013)

Naruto quality doesn't matter, saying someone opinion has no value because that person likes a unrelated manga he doesn't like is so stupid i don't even know how to put how stupid that is in to words.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 12, 2013)

Just ignore Nensense.


----------



## Toriko (Mar 12, 2013)

violentrl said:


> It goes like One Piece > HxH > Toriko. Toriko has ways to go



Put a mirror up to that, and you have my opinion. 

Though early on, HxH was better than both imo.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 12, 2013)

violentrl said:


> It goes like One Piece > HxH > Toriko. Toriko has ways to go



Meh, HXH>>Toriko>>OP. Oda needs to stop stalling and get back to the good stuff with OP again. This time-skip has been disappointing.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Duwang_Speedowagon said:


> Because I am an elitist with better tastes than everybody else here. I mean c'mon man, look at the name of this forum.



My list has manga,like OP,Berserk,Vagabond,20th Century Boys,Monster,Vinland Saga but I like Noblesse too.

Does that mean that you have a better taste than me?

5 from the manga I stated,shit on HxH btw.No contest here.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 12, 2013)

HxH is better than both Toriko and One Piece. More complex storytelling pulled off right tends to do that.

Not sure how I rank Toriko and One Piece. 



White Hawk said:


> My list has manga,like OP,Berserk,Vagabond,20th Century Boys,Monster,Vinland Saga but I like Noblesse too.
> 
> Does that mean that you have a better taste than me?
> 
> 5 from the manga I stated,shit on HxH btw.No contest here.





Fujita said:


> Just ignore Nensense.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 12, 2013)

Brohan said:


> Put a mirror up to that, and you have my opinion.
> 
> Though early on, HxH was better than both imo.



One Piece > HxH > Toriko|Toriko < HxH < One Piece.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 12, 2013)

Fujita said:


> HxH is better than both Toriko and One Piece. More complex storytelling pulled off right tends to do that.
> 
> Not sure how I rank Toriko and One Piece.



While I think that OP is overall a better manga than HxH since Oda has done a great job on making the manga enjoyable in every way (Characters,world building,plot,fights and abilities and more)what makes HxH be on par with it is that it is more entertaining intellectually which is something very rare regarding shonen manga.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 12, 2013)

I think Oda understands the genre slightly better.

Shounen should be light, and the intelligence the series shows should be shown in light ways.


----------



## Reality (Mar 12, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter > One piece > Toriko > the rest


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 12, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> My list has manga,like OP,Berserk,Vagabond,20th Century Boys,Monster,Vinland Saga but I like Noblesse too.
> 
> Does that mean that you have a better taste than me?
> 
> 5 from the manga I stated,shit on HxH btw.No contest here.


I haven't read most of those, but I wouldn't put monster above Hunter x Hunter, and Berserk isn't so high above that it "shits" on it. It's an opinion, just like Nensense's.

Anyway, I think Hunter x Hunter and One Piece are about equal though if I had to choose one I'd probably give it to Hunter x Hunter. Toriko is a fair amount below, I think.


----------



## violentrl (Mar 12, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Meh, HXH>>Toriko>>OP. Oda needs to stop stalling and get back to the good stuff with OP again. This time-skip has been disappointing.



Disappointing for you if you looked for 24/7 fights. Fishman Island and Punk Hazard are transitional arc leading up to the grand arc similar to Whiskey Peak and Little Garden and yet, they're even better. 

Lol at Toriko over One Piece. I bet you even Shimabukuro himself would disagree. It shows you care only for fights and action no offense man.

HxH over OP? I can accept it but its debatable.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 12, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> My list has manga,like OP,Berserk,Vagabond,20th Century Boys,Monster,Vinland Saga but I like Noblesse too.
> 
> Does that mean that you have a better taste than me?
> 
> 5 from the manga I stated,shit on HxH btw.No contest here.


I don't think that's a fair comparison, because none of those 5 manga are shounen.

The fact that HxH is a SJ shounen means it has restrictions that those seinen have not.

There is no shounen I know that is much better than HxH.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

violentrl said:


> Disappointing for you if you looked for 24/7 fights. Fishman Island and Punk Hazard are transitional arc leading up to the grand arc similar to Whiskey Peak and Little Garden and yet, they're even better.
> 
> Lol at Toriko over One Piece. I bet you even Shimabukuro himself would disagree. It shows you care only for fights and action no offense man.
> 
> HxH over OP? I can accept it but its debatable.



Yeah I obviously look for fights when HXH and FMA are like my all time favorite series and they don't have fights spammed through them.   NO, the time-skip has been disappointing to me because nothing interesting is happening at all aside from the recent doflamingo stuff. For transitional arcs they're way too long compared to Whisky Peak or Little Garden which IMO were a lot better than FI and Punk Hazard. FI was just boring and terrible with nothing at all going on but a flashback and the introduction of Big Mom and Punk Hazard was running from crackbabies or gas for 30 chapters. I don't want fights all the time but Oda can at least give me an interesting and entertaining adventure like he used to.  Toriko has been entertaining me a lot more lately and yes HXH>>>>>OP without a debate since you don't have Gon and Killua running from something for 30 fucking chapters.

Sorry I just had to get that out there. I don't like being labeled a person who only likes fights just because nothing interesting to me is going on in a manga for what seems like a long time now.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2013)

Fishman Island was the worst fuckin OP arc ever, and aside for some gold nuggets of awesomeness the Punk Hazard arc was pretty meh too. That horrible giant kids story was just boring as all hell.


----------



## Toriko (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah, One Piece fans pulling that, "lol you only like fightz" card is a pretty poor defense when having no fights wasn't what was wrong with FI or PH.

@ Gunners

Knew what I meant nig.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 13, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I don't think that's a fair comparison, because none of those 5 manga are shounen.
> 
> The fact that HxH is a SJ shounen means it has restrictions that those seinen have not.
> 
> There is no shounen I know that is much better than HxH.


Then why is he going around saying that HxH is the best and that he has superior tastes that most people?Which is clearly not the case,if you check his list.

And about OP,HxH and Toriko....
OP > = < HxH >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Toriko

No contest here.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 13, 2013)

Hunter X Hunter = One Piece for me.

Both are enjoyable in different ways, Toriko is good but not that special, just entertaining like most strong shonens, if it drops in quality people will shit on it as if it was never any good. Interesting how the midle of the series timeskips normally get fans escited, however after that the series seems to get boring, this happened previously with 2 other mangas i shall not state.

However for me the most boring arc was Thriller Bark, it did introduce Brook but i found it boring most of the time.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2013)

At least we can all agree that Nensense is an idiot.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 13, 2013)

KLoWn said:


> At least we can all agree that Nensense is an idiot.


He's just too mature for you. He read berserk.


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 13, 2013)

I think it would be best to leave Nensense to talk to the other people in this thread who are on his intellectual level (ie no one, take that how you will).

As far as the whole HxH, OP, Toriko thing goes those are all very different types of shounen manga. Toriko for example doesn't even try for meaningful character development or a deep story, it's entertaining and that's all it needs to be. 

HxH is kind of a misfit in the shounen genre since Togashi tends to do his own thing, but if I had to give a 'best writing' award to one of the three it would be HxH for sure. That said I still enjoy OP more, mainly for its lighter tone.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 13, 2013)

^

Completelly correct, which is why i don't know most even try to rank Toriko with OP or HxH. I enjoy those 2 for how different they are to each other, with One Piece i expect a more epic and bigger scale, while with Hunter X Hunter i expect smaller but deeper confrontations.

What i don't like in both is how many years i need to wait to see some of my favorite characters appear >_< Still waiting for Chrollo to return, now we've been introduced to much stronger characters and i don't see him becoming a central villain again.


----------



## Xell (Mar 13, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> He's just too mature for you. He read berserk.



I'd take someone who's enthusiastic about the manga they read over someone who just shitposts constantly.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> But you DO have Gon who is by far one of the most neglected main protagonists in manga history.




please do tell in what arc does gon's character get neglected, not including the election arc obviously.


Hatifnatten said:


> He's just too mature for you. He read berserk.



i'm going to assume that this is a snide remark towards people that likes series that you think are trying to be deep. e.g hxh, berserk.

all the while getting your panties in a bunch  in every turn when someone criticizes bleach's attempt at philosophical malarkey. seriously you should just go back to posting one liners in the cafe.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Punk Hazard's lows were very low, but its highs? Exceptional.
> 
> stored
> stored
> ...



Pretty sure the ant arc took care of that.



KLoWn said:


> Fishman Island was the worst fuckin OP arc ever, and aside for some gold nuggets of awesomeness the Punk Hazard arc was pretty meh too. That horrible giant kids story was just boring as all hell.



Yeah, seriously.  Law, Doflamingo with his crew, Sanji cold cocking Vergo across the head and Vergo were like the best parts of that arc. I kinda like CC but he turned out to be a chump stain for Luffy and Monet was disappointing all around. Tashigi and Smoker getting jobbed out still has a bad taste in my mouth too since Smoker didn't have to get jobbed out like that at all. Most of the arc I kept wondering what would happen with the whole gas fiasco and nothing interesting happened with it at all. That slime was kinda lame and Yeti Cool Brothers had potential that was just lost. Well the new arc looks a LOT more interesting than FI and Punk Hazard ever could be so lets see how this goes. The crackbaby stuff was just horrible. I don't see why Oda has to tell a message in every arc now. FI was about overcoming adversity between races and PH was about helping about crackbabies. This was a lot better before he turned it into a after school special.

Anyways when Togashi gets off his ass and gets back to the manga I hope the next arc shifts from the new continent stuff and goes back to Kurapika and the Ryodan. He really should wrap up their story already.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> please do tell in what arc does gon's character get neglected, not including the election arc obviously.



More or less every arc in the manga, he gets shafted for either Killua or Kurapica, not necessairly from a character development perspective, but they get all the interesting power-ups and match-ups, whether that be against the Genei Ryodan, the Ants or any other significant antagonists. I want him to be focused on more, I want to see GON fight a staple member of the Ryodan not Kurapica, I want to see GON in more battles. It's really only recent in the Ant Arc where he got a power-up pretty much out of nowhere where he isn't getting his ass whooped in the manga or having absolutely awful showings against antagonists.



S.A.F said:


> Pretty sure the ant arc took care of that.



300 chapters too late.



S.A.F said:


> Yeah, seriously.  Law, Doflamingo with his crew, Sanji cold cocking Vergo across the head and Vergo were like the best parts of that arc. I kinda like CC but he turned out to be a chump stain for Luffy and Monet was disappointing all around. Tashigi and Smoker getting jobbed out still has a bad taste in my mouth too since Smoker didn't have to get jobbed out like that at all. Most of the arc I kept wondering what would happen with the whole gas fiasco and nothing interesting happened with it at all. That slime was kinda lame and Yeti Cool Brothers had potential that was just lost. Well the new arc looks a LOT more interesting than FI and Punk Hazard ever could be so lets see how this goes. The crackbaby stuff was just horrible. I don't see why Oda has to tell a message in every arc now. FI was about overcoming adversity between races and PH was about helping about crackbabies. This was a lot better before he turned it into a after school special.
> 
> Anyways when Togashi gets off his ass and gets back to the manga I hope the next arc shifts from the new continent stuff and goes back to Kurapika and the Ryodan. He really should wrap up their story already.



He's kinda in a bad position, he has to make weaker villains because it'd be retarded for Luffy to come up against someone as strong as himself this early into the New World, at the same time he doesn't want the battles to end in 2 seconds a piece like they really should, so he does a horrible job at creating tension (what I'd call fake tension) and we get a terrible result of Luffy letting Caeser escape 2 times before kicking his ass finally.

Things should pick up now, because it's fine to come against stronger villains since we're 2 arcs into Part 2 and have a villain hyped up for 500 chapters in Doflamingo around the corner.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Punk Hazard's lows were very low, but its highs? Exceptional.



Bwahahahahahaha

in comparison to what? Don krieg?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Bwahahahahahaha
> 
> in comparison to what? Don krieg?



I'm not sure I follow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I'm not sure I follow.



You said the highs where exceptional. What are you comparing them to for them to be considered exceptional.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> You said the highs where exceptional. What are you comparing them to for them to be considered exceptional.



The rest of the manga?

Law's speech was one of the best in the manga, Law vs Smoker, although short was one of the best fights in the manga seeing how close the two were in battle, their relationship with Luffy and the fact it had a solid conclusion, and DOFLAFUCKINGMINGO having the Color of the Conquering King Haki and the return of Admiral Aokiji all in one arc?

YOU WHAT MATE?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> The rest of the manga?






> Law's speech was one of the best in the manga,


Ok. How many great speeches have there been?



> Law vs Smoker, although short was one of the best fights in the manga seeing how close the two were in battle,


Gonna have to disagree there. It was a nice fight but one of the best in the manga? Nah. Not certain it was even the best in the arc.



> their relationship with Luffy and the fact it had a solid conclusion,


I wouldnt consider that a high just solid plot progression



> DOFLAFUCKINGMINGO having the Color of the Conquering King Haki


Meh. Just the appearance of doflamingo and revealing more of his work behind the scenes worked better than him having conqueror haki. Really didnt care about that at all.



> and the return of Admiral Aokiji all in one arc?


He hasnt even been gone that long going by chapters


Now if Aokiji and Doflamingo fought :amazed

But no


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> More or less every arc in the manga, he gets shafted for either Killua or Kurapica, not necessairly from a character development perspective, but they get all the interesting power-ups and match-ups, whether that be against the Genei Ryodan, the Ants or any other significant antagonists. I want him to be focused on more, I want to see GON fight a staple member of the Ryodan not Kurapica, I want to see GON in more battles. It's really only recent in the Ant Arc where he got a power-up pretty much out of nowhere where he isn't getting his ass whooped in the manga or having absolutely awful showings against antagonists.



hunter exam arc - he held the group together, was thinking outside the box when his other teammates was busy thinking for their own safety. had shown crazy determination and unbreakable resolve ( gon vs hanzo fight, stealing hisoka's number) 

rescuing killua - celestial tower arc - again crazy determination (the canary part). showing his brash and hasty attitude ( in the celestial tower arc) but gradually learning form his mistakes. had a fucking kick ass fight with hisoka where he returned the favor from the hunter exam arc.

york shin - he didn't fight much here but he and killua tailing ryodan was awesome. saving kurapica's ass when he was about to snap. questioning ryodan's fucked up morals when he has one too.

greed island - dodgeball fight, gon vs genthru fight etc etc.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Ok. How many great speeches have there been?



- Roger's on One Piece
- Whitebeard's on One Piece
- Blackbeard's at Jaya
- Doflamingo's at the war
- Doctor Hiluluk's death speech
- Zoro's pledge to his captain

I can name more.



> Gonna have to disagree there. It was a nice fight but one of the best in the manga? Nah. Not certain it was even the best in the arc.



It was a high profile fight between two of the main character's rivals. It's a top battle.



> I wouldnt consider that a high just solid plot progression



It was a high in that particular arc.



> Meh. Just the appearance of doflamingo and revealing more of his work behind the scenes worked better than him having conqueror haki. Really didnt care about that at all.



I did, because it was rather unexpected.



> He hasnt even been gone that long going by chapters
> 
> Now if Aokiji and Doflamingo fought :amazed
> 
> But no



The timing made it more effective.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> More or less every arc in the manga, he gets shafted for either Killua or Kurapica, not necessairly from a character development perspective, but they get all the interesting power-ups and match-ups, whether that be against the Genei Ryodan, the Ants or any other significant antagonists. I want him to be focused on more, I want to see GON fight a staple member of the Ryodan not Kurapica, I want to see GON in more battles. It's really only recent in the Ant Arc where he got a power-up pretty much out of nowhere where he isn't getting his ass whooped in the manga or having absolutely awful showings against antagonists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Gon has had power ups they're just not noticable so I guess you have a point there. He created two new versions to his Jajanken rock attack and had some good showings in ant arc. He can't have Gon beating too many experienced and good fighters too much because he's still barely over a year in being a hunter and he still has a long way to go with his nen. I mean Gon already did have great showings against Hisoka and Genthru. Did you forget he got some hits in on Hisoka while only knowing the basics of nen? Or how he actually beat Genthru all on his own? 

  He hasn't had a time-skip yet so him having any good showings against some experienced Ryodan members right now would seem like an asspull. He could probably take the weaker members now though like Shizuku. The great thing about HXH is that it doesn't always revolve around Gon. Its nice to see other characters get just as much focus as it gives everyone some character development. I get where you're coming from but if Gon won most of his fights instead of going through trial and error it would probably get pretty boring. Watching him struggle and try to overcome all these very powerful opponents planted in front of him is a lot more entertaining IMO. You have to remember most of Gon's opponents he marks as someone he wants to beat is almost always way out of his league. Genthru was the only one he could realistically (within the HXH world) catch up to within a short amount of time training and even Genthru had experience and a very dangerous ability on his side. 

We probably won't see Gon going up against powerful opponents and beating them anytime soon, not unless a time-skip occurs anyway and I'm okay with this since Gon going from having a hard time against some chimera bat and owl to beating Phinx and Feitan would just be really poor writing on Togashi's part. People were already pissed at his power up against Pitou. But it had to be done because it was another powerful opponent Gon decided to face that was way out of his realm.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> hunter exam arc - he held the group together, was thinking outside the box when his other teammates was busy thinking for their own safety. had shown crazy determination and unbreakable resolve ( gon vs hanzo fight, stealing hisoka's number)
> 
> rescuing killua - celestial tower arc - again crazy determination (the canary part). showing his brash and hasty attitude ( in the celestial tower arc) but gradually learning form his mistakes. had a fucking kick ass fight with hisoka where he returned the favor from the hunter exam arc.
> 
> ...



Name three memorable Gon fights.

Go.


----------



## wibisana (Mar 13, 2013)

who the fuck change this HxH thread to "HxH vs OP thread" 
quoting myself before


> to be fair I love HxH more than OP.
> but OP is equally good as HxH, or maybe better at some part (have many foreshadowing well connected story etc and have more chapter lol).
> 
> OP has diligent Genius mangaka
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> More or less every arc in the manga, he gets shafted for either Killua or Kurapica, not necessairly from a character development perspective, but they get all the interesting power-ups and match-ups, whether that be against the Genei Ryodan, the Ants or any other significant antagonists. I want him to be focused on more, I want to see GON fight a staple member of the Ryodan not Kurapica, I want to see GON in more battles. It's really only recent in the Ant Arc where he got a power-up pretty much out of nowhere where he isn't getting his ass whooped in the manga or having absolutely awful showings against antagonists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I understand that but he could have made the stories a little interesting at least. And Monet could have been a good fight for Robin. Now she's even weaker than a lot of people assumed so when they do face stronger opponents is she going to play cheerleader again? I was hoping she would have had Haki already.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 13, 2013)

gon vs hisoka
gon and co vs razor
gon vs genthru
gon vs knuckle bine
gon and co vs yupi
gon vs those three fodder ants


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Name three memorable Gon fights.
> 
> Go.



Gon vs Hisoka, Gon vs Genthru, Gon vs Knuckle.

Do we really want to do this? When's the last time the straw hat had any interesting fights? Thriller Bark?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> - Roger's on One Piece
> - Whitebeard's on One Piece
> - Blackbeard's at Jaya
> - Doflamingo's at the war
> ...



Hmmmmmmmm. You may be right there 




> It was a high profile fight between two of the main character's rivals. It's a top battle.


So your basing it more on whose fighting than the content of the fight. Aokiji and akainu fighting but have rocked your socks then. I mean hey it was completely off panel but it was between 2 admirals, the biggest swinging dicks on the block, and had lasting repercussions for the world. 



> It was a high in that particular arc.


Which is sad when you think about.



> I did, because it was rather unexpected.


There was no build up and no real reason. It was just Hey heres doflamingo look at him hes cool. Oh yeah he has conqueror haki btw.



> The timing made it more effective.


k.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Gon vs Hisoka, Gon vs Genthru, Gon vs Knuckle.
> 
> Do we really want to do this? When's the last time the straw hat had any interesting fights? Thriller Bark?



Gon vs hisoka 1
Gon vs Hisoka 2
Gon vs pufu


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Well, Gon has had power ups they're just not noticable so I guess you have a point there. He created two new versions to his Jajanken rock attack and had some good showings in ant arc. He can't have Gon beating too many experienced and good fighters too much because he's still barely over a year in being a hunter and he still has a long way to go with his nen. I mean Gon already did have great showings against Hisoka and Genthru. Did you forget he got some hits in on Hisoka while only knowing the basics of nen? Or how he actually beat Genthru all on his own?



Yes, that's another qualm I had. We get into Ichigo's ass a lot for just having one attack in his Getsuga Tenshou, but Gon himself also only has one attack in Jajanken (three parts to the same move, but still), some better moves would help too. The Hisoka fight was really just an introduction battle in the series, the whole Hunter exam, running around in the forest was brilliant, strategy based stuff so I'll give you that. Genthru? He was a nobody. 



> He hasn't had a time-skip yet so him having any good showings against some experienced Ryodan members right now would seem like an asspull. He could probably take the weaker members now though like Shizuku. *The great thing about HXH is that it doesn't always revolve around Gon. Its nice to see other characters get just as much focus as it gives everyone some character development.* I get where you're coming from but if Gon won most of his fights instead of going through trial and error it would probably get pretty boring. Watching him struggle and try to overcome all these very powerful opponents planted in front of him is a lot more entertaining IMO. You have to remember most of Gon's opponents he marks as someone he wants to beat is almost always way out of his league. Genthru was the only one he could realistically (within the HXH world) catch up to within a short amount of time training and even Genthru had experience and a very dangerous ability on his side.



Neither does One Piece though...? Admiteddly since the skip it's pretty much been THE LUFFY SHOW, but Oda has never had a history of neglecting characters. In fact, he introduces characters in such a way that they become memorable to the reader. Toriko is pretty poor in that category, multiple characters are revealed at the same time, with unmemoerable designs, traits or names and they tend to be forgotten pretty easily. Just thought I'd go off on a small tangent and voice my opinions on the three series of discussion.

I understand the HxH verse has a larger growth curve, but you can't just deny that Gon gets shafted big time in the battle department. From the number of fights he has to innovative power-ups. Killua gets some badass electricity powers and Gon gets more head and more offensive power? Sure Luffy didn't get any elemental powers either, but he got Gear 2nd and Haki. Togashi could think of more interesting ways to improve the Reinforcement category to make Gon's powers just as interesting as his peers. 



> We probably won't see Gon going up against powerful opponents and beating them anytime soon, not unless a time-skip occurs anyway and I'm okay with this since Gon going from having a hard time against some chimera bat and owl to beating Phinx and Feitan would just be really poor writing on Togashi's part. People were already pissed at his power up against Pitou. But it had to be done because it was another powerful opponent Gon decided to face that was way out of his realm.



And that's why he has no real memorable battles, because he's effectively fighting nobodies, who are respected by nobody and have no character development. If you beat a nobody it has no effect on how you view a character's growth.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 13, 2013)

he's an enhancer, they are straight forward, he doesn't want complicated attacks. he has unique attacks even for an enhancer, one for emission and one for transformation.

genthru a nobody? hah you make me laugh, tsezguerra, a double star hunter was cautious about having an all out war with genthru's group, and they outnumbered their group by two people.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Gon vs Hisoka, *Gon vs Genthru, Gon vs Knuckle.*
> 
> Do we really want to do this? When's the last time the straw hat had any interesting fights? Thriller Bark?



No. Those battles were terrible.

We're just into the skip, you're not going to get any interesting battles just yet. But we're evaluating the entire series here so...

Luffy vs Crocodile (x3)
Luffy vs Enel
Luffy vs Lucci
Luffy vs Blackbeard
Luffy vs Blueno

Yeah, memorable battles aren't really one of the things you can criticize Oda on.



projectcapsule said:


> he's an enhancer, they are straight forward, he doesn't want complicated attacks. he has unique attacks even for an enhancer, one for emission and one for transformation.
> 
> genthru a nobody? hah you make me laugh, tsezguerra, a double star hunter was cautious about having an all out war with genthru's group, and they outnumbered their group by two people.



Luffy is a brawler. He is also straight forward. But his move-set is interesting. Gon is the main protagonist his battles are the battles you should look forward to most. But are they?


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone knows if the manga is coming back anytime soon ? or coming back ever?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> No. Those battles were terrible.
> 
> We're just into the skip, you're not going to get any interesting battles just yet. But we're evaluating the entire series here so...
> 
> ...



Did you just call gon vs genthru terrible?

Onne of the few legitimate showings of tactic in shounen this side of jojo?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 13, 2013)

gon bargaining with genthru in the middle of the fight was terrible? lol


God Movement said:


> Luffy is a brawler. He is also straight forward. But his move-set is interesting. Gon is the main protagonist his battles are the battles you should look forward to most. But are they?



except you don't know what you're talking about. powers in hxh are directly tied into their personalities.

no, we don't share that same sentiment sorry.


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 13, 2013)

anyone can recommend me some anime/manga with characters like Pariston please :33


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Did you just call gon vs genthru terrible?
> 
> Onne of the few legitimate showings of tactic in shounen this side of jojo?



Yeah, I didn't like it. You can't just present the reader with a villain with little character development and background and expect them to CARE when that character is defeated. You think anyone would care that Crocodile was defeated if we didn't know he duped an entire city of people to considering him a hero, planned to acquire military power mighty enough to tackle the World Government, stopped an entire nation from experiencing much needed rainfall plus more? No we wouldn't care, but because of all of that we DID care, and it became a memorable event.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 13, 2013)

i'm confused, do you hate the battle or the outcome of the battle (where genthru wished for the restoration of his teammate)


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> i'm confused, do you hate the battle or the outcome of the battle (where genthru wished for the restoration of his teammate)



The battle itself in relation to the main character.

For the record, Togashi can very obviously make very memorable battles, we've seen that in YYH and in Hunter X Hunter for OTHER characters. But the main character continues to get the short end of the stick in this manga. In YYH Yusuke was the man like he should have been. Killua is the man in HxH.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Yeah, I didn't like it. You can't just present the reader with a villain with little character development and background and expect them to CARE when that character is defeated. You think anyone would care that Crocodile was defeated if we didn't know he duped an entire city of people to considering him a hero, planned to acquire military power mighty enough to tackle the World Government, stopped an entire nation from experiencing much needed rainfall plus more? No we wouldn't care, but because of all of that we DID care, and it became a memorable event.



Hes a serial killer. Thats it really. He isnt a complicated villain.

You dont need a 8 chapter backstory about how his mother left him his father beat him and his drunk uncle molested him daily.

Some men just want to watch the world burn


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 13, 2013)

what did gon do in that fight that was terrible in your eyes?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Hes a serial killer. Thats it really. He isnt a complicated villain.
> 
> You dont need a 8 chapter backstory about how his mother left him his father beat him and his drunk uncle molested him daily.
> 
> Some men just want to watch the world burn



That's the main reason people didn't like Lucci as a villain though, most people think he was a terrible villain for pretty much the same reason. However, it wasn't so much the backstory in that particular fight that made it memorable, it was the execution of the fight itself. That's the point in which Oda improved dramatically in his ability to draw battles.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> No. Those battles were terrible.
> 
> We're just into the skip, you're not going to get any interesting battles just yet. But we're evaluating the entire series here so...
> 
> ...



lol they aren't terrible just because they're not slugfest.  Gon has to fight strategic because his opponents are almost always out of his league. He can't try and trade blows with them or he'd get owned at the start of the fight. He's an underdog and that's how he's written. They're not terrible though just because you want to see Gon fight toe to toe with Ryodan members and Hisoka which isn't going to happen. 

Again just because Gon is the main character doesn't mean his fights are the main ones you should want to see. HXH doesn't follow the basic tropes to shonen manga. Kurapika being far stronger than Gon 4 arcs into the series should have told you that already.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> what did gon do in that fight that was terrible in your eyes?



I think the battle itself didn't do much in the way of making me respect Gon more a main character, the villain wasn't really hyped up that well to make me think "DAMN GON JUST DEFEATED GENTHURU, HE'S COME A LONG WAY", the battle was drawn well, the execution of the battle prevented it from being memorable for me.



S.A.F said:


> lol they aren't terrible just because they're not slugfest.  Gon has to fight strategic because his opponents are almost always out of his league. He can't try and trade blows with them or he'd get owned at the start of the fight. He's an underdog and that's how he's written. They're not terrible though just because you want to see Gon fight toe to toe with Ryodan members and Hisoka which isn't going to happen.
> 
> Again just because Gon is the main character doesn't mean his fights are the main ones you should want to see. HXH doesn't follow the basic tropes to shonen manga. Kurapika being far stronger than Gon 4 arcs into the series should have told you that already.



Well then clearly, being different isn't always a good thing. I want to see Gon kick some major ass, there's nothing wrong with that. And he ISN'T doing that, Kurapica is.


----------



## Lawliet (Mar 13, 2013)

Stop arguing for a sec and answer my question 
Is the Manga coming back?


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Stop arguing for a sec and answer my question
> Is the Manga coming back?



No-one knows when, except Togashi.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 13, 2013)

Saitou Hajime said:


> Can anyone bypass the conditions for going to the dark continent, or is it a general barrier imposed by the world itself that goes beyond the V5 and their own efforts to separate the known world from the outside?



Banned for anyone. Beyond Netero is not giving a fuck about this cause he has support from a 'king' from a big country.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> I think the battle itself didn't do much in the way of making me respect Gon more a main character, the villain wasn't really hyped up that well to make me think "DAMN GON JUST DEFEATED GENTHURU, HE'S COME A LONG WAY", the battle was drawn well, the execution of the battle prevented it from being memorable for me.



Genthru was going around killing people on GI left and right and already was hyped up by having him display his ability when he was killing everyone. You never wondered how Gon and his friends were going to deal with someone like that? You were never interested in how Gon would be able to overcome an opponent like that with the limited abilities he had at the time? Plus he had just got done having a great showing against Razor in the dodgeball game. I don't know why you want to see Gon running around bitchslapping more powerful opponents when it contradicts the story and development of his character. Yeah Yusuke had more power in his abilities but his fights weren't that much better than Gon's and Gon is a better written character than Yusuke.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 13, 2013)

for starters, they already established a trap for genthru, so that battle would've been decided with one punch. but instead of going with the plan, gon went out his way to risk his life and prove himself (which some might think is stupid and really it is, gon is brash and careless, but that's how he gets stronger). he was even willing to sacrifice one of his hands just to get on even grounds, how awesome is that?


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Well then clearly, being different isn't always a good thing. I want to see Gon kick some major ass, there's nothing wrong with that. And he ISN'T doing that, Kurapica is.



This isn't about Gon kicking major ass its about him working his way up to that one day. HXH isn't about Gon kicking ass anyway. Its about him developing as a hunter and as a person while going on adventures. You can complain all you want about it not following typical shonen formulas but I'd take this any day of the week over HXH turning into the Goku show where the only characters that matter are just Gon and maybe 2 other people.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> This isn't about Gon kicking major ass its about him working his way up to that one day. HXH isn't about Gon kicking ass anyway. Its about him developing as a hunter and as a person while going on adventures. You can complain all you want about it not following typical shonen formulas but I'd take this any day of the week over HXH turning into the Goku show where the only characters that matter are just Gon and maybe 2 other people.



And guess what? Luffy is working his way up too, however he still manages to have memorable and significant encounters as is expected of a main character. HxH is an adventure manga as is One Piece. But yes, HxH does follow a rather atypical formula - but it's that same atypical formula that supports my initial point that as a main character he's shafted and really it's landing Togashi in sticky situations where he has to give Gon an Adult power-up in order for him to keep up with the people around him... not good.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

He did all of that on purpose. You probably think he wrote himself into that but Togashi knew what he was doing having Gon challenge Pitou and not be in her league. He set all that up so he could do the election arc. It all ties together in the end nicely. Gon doesn't need to be powerful because that takes away from his character growth. I don't see why it needs to follow a generic formula to be good when Gon still has great moments as a main character and still has great showings in fights the way Togashi is doing it. Gon doesn't need the spotlight on him all the time. Again did you miss all the development he had in the ant arc and GI? Straw Hat are actually losing some development because of all the constant focus on Luffy tbh. I'd like to see some more focus on Robin, Usopp or Brook in battles or in general.

The difference is Gon's growth is much slower than most main characters. But that's okay because when he accomplishes something its that much better and feels like more of a big deal when he accomplishes smaller things compared to characters starting off in series already at a high level and getting themselves written in a wall because you don't want to display their strengths because you introduce new elements to the story and it holds back the character and the writing.

See Togashi just doesn't seem to care what his editors or higher ups think and has Gon go through his own pace as he sees fit and when pissing everyone off with the Pitou fight he still manages to save face in the end when heading into the Election arc. In the end it doesn't feel like he wrote himself into a corner or didn't mean to do this. Meanwhile you actually can tell Oda wrote himself into a corner with the time-skip. Instead of having the straw hat continue fighting strong opponents he feels the need to follow generic shonen tropes and please the higher ups or whoever by having Luffy and the others play with kiddy gloves against weaker opponents instead of just giving them some competent ones right off the bat. You know since the New World isn't supposed to be a joke like Oda's making it out to be now.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 13, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> for starters, they already established a trap for genthru, so that battle would've been decided with one punch. but instead of going with the plan, gon went out his way to risk his life and prove himself (which some might think is stupid and really it is, gon is brash and careless, but that's how he gets stronger). *he was even willing to sacrifice one of his hands just to get on even grounds, how awesome is that*?



Not to intrude but Ichigo did the same thing


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

God Movement said:


> And guess what? Luffy is working his way up too, however he still manages to have memorable and significant encounters as is expected of a main character. HxH is an adventure manga as is One Piece. But yes, HxH does follow a rather atypical formula - but it's that same atypical formula that supports my initial point that as a main character he's shafted and really it's landing Togashi in sticky situations where he has to give Gon an Adult power-up in order for him to keep up with the people around him... not good.



See Togashi just doesn't seem to care what his editors or higher ups think and has Gon go through his own pace as he sees fit and when pissing everyone off with the Pitou fight he still manages to save face in the end when heading into the Election arc. In the end it doesn't feel like he wrote himself into a corner or didn't mean to do this. Meanwhile you actually can tell Oda wrote himself into a corner with the time-skip. Instead of having the straw hat continue fighting strong opponents he feels the need to follow generic shonen tropes and please the higher ups or whoever by having Luffy and the others play with kiddy gloves against weaker opponents instead of just giving them some competent ones right off the bat. You know since the New World isn't supposed to be a joke like Oda's making it out to be now. He really should have just said fucks the time-skip tropes and had them fight strong opponents in FI and had PH be a cool down arc.


----------



## KLoWn (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> He did all of that on purpose. You probably think he wrote himself into that but Togashi knew what he was doing having Gon challenge Pitou and not be in her league. He set all that up so he could do the election arc. It all ties together in the end nicely. Gon doesn't need to be powerful because that takes away from his character growth. I don't see why it needs to follow a generic formula to be good when Gon still has great moments as a main character and still has great showings in fights the way Togashi is doing it. Gon doesn't need the spotlight on him all the time. Again did you miss all the development he had in the ant arc and GI? Straw Hat are actually losing some development because of all the constant focus on Luffy tbh. I'd like to see some more focus on Robin, Usopp or Brook in battles or in general.
> 
> *The difference is Gon's growth is much slower than most main characters. But that's okay because when he accomplishes something its that much better and feels like more of a big deal when he accomplishes smaller things compared to characters starting off in series already at a high level and getting themselves written in a wall because you don't want to display their strengths because you introduce new elements to the story and it holds back the character and the writing.*
> 
> See Togashi just doesn't seem to care what his editors or higher ups think and has Gon go through his own pace as he sees fit and when pissing everyone off with the Pitou fight he still manages to save face in the end when heading into the Election arc. In the end it doesn't feel like he wrote himself into a corner or didn't mean to do this. Meanwhile you actually can tell Oda wrote himself into a corner with the time-skip. Instead of having the straw hat continue fighting strong opponents he feels the need to follow generic shonen tropes and please the higher ups or whoever by having Luffy and the others play with kiddy gloves against weaker opponents instead of just giving them some competent ones right off the bat. You know since the New World isn't supposed to be a joke like Oda's making it out to be now.



that is a great point but my problem with Gon is that he feels to me "out of character/place" to this cruel world of HxH.  In the ant arc, he made some out of character decision Imo. I don't know, it felt like the mangaka was forcing him to fit the world,setting and situation. 

Do not get me wrong, I like Gon and what he represent. He is not generic and that is great on my book..


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> that is a great point but my problem with Gon is that he feels to me "out of character/place" to this cruel world of HxH.  In the ant arc, he made some out of character decision Imo. I don't know, it felt like the mangaka was forcing him to fit the world,setting and situation.
> 
> Do not get me wrong, I like Gon and what he represent. He is not generic and that is great on my book..



This was actually hinted at a lot earlier on. Gon not caring about innocent people dying around him during the hunter exams is a good example.


----------



## GeeX (Mar 13, 2013)

are people really having problems with adult gon?

i tought it was a clever way for togashi to say that power-ups suck dunkeyballs lol... 

even though adult gon can easily be explained by nen standards, gon took allot of damage just to attain that power... not like other main characters who discover unlimited strength after being beaten to death and then having another power up in the next arc after being beaten to death by the next super powerfull antagonist... this can be predictable and tiresome... dont get me wrong, i like shonen, i think power ups are  crazy enjoyable when done right, and new abilities are awesome to see.. but thats one reason i love hxh, unpredictable and still maintaining its universe' logic..
you dont go to the gym the first time and not have an aching body the next day...
which is how i see gons growth in the series, it is a slow process but still satisfying in the end...
and he's crazy, i like crazy... :33


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 13, 2013)

GeeX said:


> are people really having problems with adult gon?
> 
> i tought it was a clever way for togashi to say that power-ups suck dunkeyballs lol...
> 
> ...



And in ataining that power he loses all his previous potencial, once again i don't want to intrude but Bleach did that too


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> This was actually hinted at a lot earlier on. Gon not caring about innocent people dying around him during the hunter exams is a good example.



a mistake from the mangaka Imo. It did bug me until the last chapter today...

I didn't like that at all..


----------



## Xell (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm just glad Togashi doesn't rely on ending chapters constantly with Gon declaring something bad-ass.. Or punching the bad guy and THEN declaring something bad-ass, with everyone around staring on, stupidly wide eyed, with their mouths the size of their faces and them stating the obvious ('NO WAY, HE FEARLESSLY PUNCHED [insert villain/someone related to said villain]').

I like Gon being the underdog, and I also didn't really care much for adult Gon. For all we know, there could be repercussions later on in the story regarding what happened with Gon and his breakdown. Maybe Gon will realize he needs to control his anger.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 13, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> And in ataining that power he loses all his previous potencial, once again i don't want to intrude but Bleach did that too


Yeah, after getting three instant powerups that had no repercussions at all. Bankai in three days, Vizard mask in an hour, then Hollow form 2 out of absolutely nowhere. You can' really cite another series for doing it like Hunter x Hunter if it isn't done consistently.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> a mistake from the mangaka Imo. It did bug me until the last chapter today...
> 
> I didn't like that at all..



How is it a mistake just because you didn't like it? Gon was never meant to be a morally sound character. I don't see why he should either. People get killed, sucks to be them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> How is it a mistake just because you didn't like it? Gon was never meant to be a morally sound character. I don't see why he should either. People get killed, sucks to be them.



because of how Gon was portrayed on his village. I though for a second why he didn't even blink or move? really did bug me. Is This the guy who supposed to be our main hero in this story? it is a conflict of character. I don't know if the mangaka did this on purpose or not but it was not something smart. Me as a reader that really bother me.  I get the whole HxH cruel world. I get it but because of how Gon is portrayed on that world that is a no no for me..


----------



## Shozan (Mar 13, 2013)

Gon is the white canvas, the def. of power, neither good nor bad.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> because of how Gon was portrayed on his village. I though for a second why he didn't even blink or move? really did bug me. Is This the guy who supposed to be our main hero in this story? it is a conflict of character. I don't know if the mangaka did this on purpose or not but it was not something smart. Me as a reader that really bother me.  I get the whole HxH cruel world. I get it but because of how Gon is portrayed on that world that is a no no for me..



You can't be a completely innocent do gooder in the HXH world otherwise you'll end up like Pokkie.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, Greed Island was a bit of a weak point as far as villains go. (Razor was pretty good, but wasn't exactly the Final Boss)

But the Gon vs Genthru fight was executed incredibly well, and that alone made it interesting. Even if the character himself wasn't anything special. Most of that fight was Gon being stubborn as hell... and getting his ass kicked. Which really hammered home that nagging question that you have in these fights... is he going to win this? And then he pulls through it and executes Killua's plan, flattening Genthru in one hit. 

Did it have the same emotional connection to it as seeing Croc getting beat down? (Or for an example more close to home, having Kurapika crush Uvogin's heart?) No, not really. Still a great fight, mainly because of the tactics involved. 

And that emotional style can and has been done very, very wrong. Take CC. The spam of cute kids and Caesar doing VERY VERY EVIL THINGS was really forced. 

But that example aside, Oda's usually really good at tugging your heartstrings, which Togashi does in a bit of a different fashion. Instead of setting up this big evil and then having the main characters beat it down and give you this great big happy feeling at the end, Togashi sort of leaves things darker and creepier. The emotional payoff in the Kurapika vs Uvogin fight wasn't some vindicated feeling, but more simultaneous cheering for Kurapika and a slight bile in your throat at watching Uvo tell Kurapika to just go ahead and kill him. 

Gon vs Pitou? Instead of some glorious victory, you get Gon imploding and then exploding in the creepiest manner possible. Particularly when you see the aftermath. Probably the biggest disappointment for me regarding that whole thing wasn't Gon's impromptu powerup but rather the ease with which Killua bypassed the intricate rules set up for Alluka. Now that left a bad taste in my mouth.

The smaller fights don't all have this, no, but they're interesting in the same way that Gon vs Genthru was: strategy. Morel's fights in the Chimera Ant arc, Kurapika trying to catch the Ryodan in Yorkshin, etc. Hell, Yorkshin takes the whole thing with people running places and does it right, while PH does not. 

tl;dr

HxH may be less bombastic than One Piece, but that doesn't make it any less satsifying.



			
				wibisana said:
			
		

> Alluka is cuter, *sexier*, and more adorable than Shiraoshi, She is most likely to be a boy



What the fuck


----------



## wibisana (Mar 13, 2013)

Fujita said:


> What the fuck



she is :amazed


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> a mistake from the mangaka Imo. It did bug me until the last chapter today...
> 
> I didn't like that at all..



How is it a mistake of the Mangaka? People assume that Gon is some sweet innocent boy because of his facial expressions but he is actually stubborn and callous. He fits right into the world because he a zero fucks attitude. He's actually inhumane and dare I say it evil.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 13, 2013)

Gunners said:


> How is it a mistake of the Mangaka? People assume that Gon is some sweet innocent boy because of his facial expressions but he is actually stubborn and callous. He fits right into the world because he a zero fucks attitude. He's actually inhumane and dare I say it evil.



Gon exhibits signs of psychopathy but thats a long way from evil.


----------



## Xell (Mar 13, 2013)

Here we have a guy who was well aware he was wrecking his best friend's hands.

Now you can either say "that's a beautiful friendship. He trusts Killua and Killua wants to help Gon", but you can also say "Gon is incredibly selfish and takes advantage of Killua who has opened up to him".

Gon will do anything to reach his goal. He's inhumane and sticks only to his own reasoning. But he's also a character who I find difficult to dislike.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't think Gon's quite as evil as you're making him out to be.

He's more of a blank slate, who sees the world around him as an adventure. His friends are important to him, everyone else is just there. Which is why he lets Binolt go, despite knowing he's a serial killer, after Binolt "helps" in Gon and Killua's training. 

But he also gives up his plan to scale the wall to the Zoldyck property after he realizes that he'll get the butler in trouble and not just him, and becomes positively _enraged_ at Nobunaga after seeing the latter's selective empathy. (Though ironically Gon displays a bit of that as well... see above ) And asks Chrollo how he can simply kill people that have nothing to do with him.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> You can't be a completely innocent do gooder in the HXH world otherwise you'll end up like Pokkie.


 Yes I get that.



Gunners said:


> How is it a mistake of the Mangaka? People assume that Gon is some sweet innocent boy because of his facial expressions but he is actually stubborn and callous. He fits right into the world because he a zero fucks attitude. *He's actually inhumane and dare I say it evil*.


 



Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Gon exhibits signs of psychopathy but thats a long way from evil.


 Didn't you say that before? I am starting to believe it.



Fujita said:


> I don't think Gon's quite as evil as you're making him out to be.
> 
> *He's more of a blank slate, who sees the world around him as an adventure. His friends are important to him, everyone else is just there.* Which is why he lets Binolt go, despite knowing he's a serial killer, after Binolt "helps" in Gon and Killua's training.
> 
> But he also gives up his plan to scale the wall to the Zoldyck property after he realizes that he'll get the butler in trouble and not just him, and becomes positively _enraged_ at Nobunaga after seeing the latter's selective empathy. (Though ironically Gon displays a bit of that as well... see above ) And asks Chrollo how he can simply kill people that have nothing to do with him.


 I like this post a lot..

maybe that is what is bother me? 

Btw because of your post, I searched for the blank slate theory, Interesting stuff.

Rep+


----------



## Danchou (Mar 13, 2013)

Gon should've tried to kill Komugi.

Would have been epic.


----------



## violentrl (Mar 13, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah I obviously look for fights when HXH and FMA are like my all time favorite series and they don't have fights spammed through them.   NO, the time-skip has been disappointing to me because nothing interesting is happening at all aside from the recent doflamingo stuff. For transitional arcs they're way too long compared to Whisky Peak or Little Garden which IMO were a lot better than FI and Punk Hazard. FI was just boring and terrible with nothing at all going on but a flashback and the introduction of Big Mom and Punk Hazard was running from crackbabies or gas for 30 chapters. I don't want fights all the time but Oda can at least give me an interesting and entertaining adventure like he used to.  Toriko has been entertaining me a lot more lately and yes HXH>>>>>OP without a debate since you don't have Gon and Killua running from something for 30 fucking chapters.
> 
> Sorry I just had to get that out there. I don't like being labeled a person who only likes fights just because nothing interesting to me is going on in a manga for what seems like a long time now.



Are you serious? Conflict and bad blood between Humans and Fishman, Fisher Tiger/Otohime's flashback, Luffy foretold that he will destroying island, Declaration of war against Big Mom, Poseidon, etc etc. Nothing happened? Yeah right....FI and Punk Hazard is far larger arc anyways plus its jam packed with multiple laced plot going on at once. Crack babies had relevance to experiment of Caesar Clown, the arc led up to ultimate relevation of artificial devil fruit and attempting to stop Doflamingo's schemes. 

Toriko just has been fights after fights considering its in a war between Bishoukai and Chefs. Nothing big has happened yet. Entertaining? Of course.

Dragging on? You know what is dragging on?

Stretched out pointless exposition for over 100 chapters in Chimera Ant arc which ultimately had no real impact in the story. Then ultimately ending in such anti-climactic way its ridiculous. At the best points of the arc, its DAMN amazing but at its worst its cringe-worthily bad. Gon was barely shown any real growth. It was Togashi talking directly to the readers subtly and saying that he progressed which is a really bad narrative device especially since manga uses to show character growth, personality etc through actual evidences and not the author literally telling us. I enjoyed the arc but get real it's overrated and its overhyped like no other and obviously people overlooked the bad aspects and based the whole arc off of few memorable moments.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 14, 2013)

violentrl said:


> Stretched out pointless exposition for over 100 chapters in Chimera Ant arc which ultimately had no real impact in the story.


 100 chapters? If you're talking about the invasion, the exposition only lasted for about 20.


> Then ultimately ending in such anti-climactic way its ridiculous.


Anticlimax? I admit that the arc climaxed a while before the end, but what the heck is wrong with a villain not being taken down in a straight out conflict for once? Despite having an anti-climax, the arc remained heavy on suspense until meryem remembered Komugi, and it ended poignantly soon after. 





> At the best points of the arc, its DAMN amazing but at its worst its cringe-worthily bad.


 The only time I recall thinking it was "bad" was during that fight with the owl and bat, though I did feel some arc fatigue while Killua was fighting Ikalgo's group. 





> Gon was barely shown any real growth. It was Togashi talking directly to the readers subtly and saying that he progressed which is a really bad narrative device especially since manga uses to show character growth, personality etc through actual evidences and not the author literally telling us.


 I disagree. If not growth, Gon was certainly showing a side of him that, while consistent with the whole, we hadn't seen before. And when did Togashi talk to the readers, I don't recall?





> I enjoyed the arc but get real it's overrated and its overhyped like no other and obviously people overlooked the bad aspects and based the whole arc off of few memorable moments.


Having reread it just last summer, I'd hope that my memory wouldn't make such a mistake. I see an arc with tons of high points, a few lows, and greater depth than any other story I've seen yet. my favorite arc in any manga, and I think it's one of the best.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 14, 2013)

no real impact in the story... just Gon meeting Ging for the first time


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 14, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Not to intrude but Ichigo did the same thing



i don't read bleach. so if you can explain then please do 

and lol at chimera ant arc having no impact on the story

- the chairman died
- the election arc in direct consequence to the above
- you have a dubious guy in control of 5000 superhuman nen users 
- the expedition to the unknown must have been influenced by the events in the chimera ant arc
- gon in a brink of death, some awesome backstory on the zoldycks


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 14, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> i don't read bleach. so if you can explain then please do


I think I know what he's talking about. Ichigo fights an opponent who has him outmatched in every way, and as he is about to lose, an outside force deals his opponent a devastating blow. Ichigo wants to win the fight with his own power, so although his foe is nearly dead, he offers to deal himself the same injuries to make it an even fight. So really it's a different story altogether.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 14, 2013)

indeed that's a different situation. in gon's case though, it's more like he didn't have to but he went on with it anyway. he wasn't getting any hit in on genthru, so what does he do? he baits the fucker into closing in on him so he can land a hit.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 14, 2013)

violentrl said:


> Are you serious? Conflict and bad blood between Humans and Fishman, Fisher Tiger/Otohime's flashback, Luffy foretold that he will destroying island, Declaration of war against Big Mom, Poseidon, etc etc. Nothing happened? Yeah right....FI and Punk Hazard is far larger arc anyways plus its jam packed with multiple laced plot going on at once. Crack babies had relevance to experiment of Caesar Clown, the arc led up to ultimate relevation of artificial devil fruit and attempting to stop Doflamingo's schemes.



PH was far longer than it should have been. It could have used some major editing. The cool brothers were nothing but some designs Oda squeezed into what was already a robust transitional arc.

FI was the messiest arc in OP. It has a lot of problems, from the cast of side cast characters that were unusually poor, to an unimposing villain, and pacing problems. Just think about the fact that the villain cast was introduced twice. That was pointless seeing as they barely had any screen time.

The backstory was ambitious for sure. Oda handled racism quite well, he broke from the easy way out and chose to handle the victims rather than simply saying racists are bad people. The story for Fisher Tiger seemed cut short though. We didn't see a satisfying amount of the great fishman hero and at the same time his story could have probably been done in less chapters. I can only imagine that Koala will show up again to balance out the problems in the flashback.

The "larger story" stuff is always fun but it makes up the lesser part of every arc and no matter how big or epic it is it doesn't save an arc.

They've simply been the low points of OP. 




> Toriko just has been fights after fights considering its in a war between Bishoukai and Chefs. Nothing big has happened yet. Entertaining? Of course.



Before the gourmet tournament Toriko was having problems with its arcs. The four beast was lackluster. Fights need build up and tension and Toriko with its pace was not doing any of that.




> Stretched out pointless exposition for over 100 chapters in Chimera Ant arc which ultimately had no real impact in the story.



Why do people care so much about the development of the story? With something like HxH, which had up to that point been about Gon looking for his father, does it matter if the main character gets closer to his goal. I think the stories about their world are at least as important as seeing the main character some closer to his goal. 

Isn't it true that hunters care more about their journey to the goal then their actual goal (seeing as they will simply find a new one right after)?



> Then ultimately ending in such anti-climactic way its ridiculous.



The ending was good. 




> Gon was barely shown any real growth.



Didn't Gon's and Killua's relationship change? I would say that's significant growth for the main characters. The side characters were pretty well explored so leaving the main cast static isn't much of a problem.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2013)

violentrl said:


> Toriko just has been fights after fights considering its in a war between Bishoukai and Chefs. Nothing big has happened yet. Entertaining? Of course.




Still far more entertaining than whiny little kids hooked on candy chasing the straw hat or running from gas for 30 chapters.



violentrl said:


> the arc led up to ultimate relevation of artificial devil fruit and attempting to stop Doflamingo's schemes.
> 
> Dragging on? You know what is dragging on?
> 
> Stretched out pointless exposition for over 100 chapters in Chimera Ant arc which ultimately had no real impact in the story. Then ultimately ending in such anti-climactic way its ridiculous. At the best points of the arc, its DAMN amazing but at its worst its cringe-worthily bad. Gon was barely shown any real growth. It was Togashi talking directly to the readers subtly and saying that he progressed which is a really bad narrative device especially since manga uses to show character growth, personality etc through actual evidences and not the author literally telling us. I enjoyed the arc but get real it's overrated and its overhyped like no other and obviously people overlooked the bad aspects and based the whole arc off of few memorable moments.


Get real? Heh, I think its you suffering from a poor attention span. Go re-read the arc again. Not one chapter was pointless. Not even the octosquid shit and it was all a lot more entertaining than Fishman Island could have ever hoped to have been. No one gives a fuck about Otohime, real talk. Bitch was boring, the whole racism thing was better left in Shanbondy,  her kids are corny in a real bad way and  the last two time-skip arcs of One Piece have been the basic definition of boring exposition. Togashi was explaining things in a different manner in the ant arc. Once again when something doesn't follow the generic shonen formula some of you OP fans have to cry and complain about it deviating from the norm while FI arc was a snoozefest because it WAS the norm. You probably don't even care about the swan scene Spin was talking about or the Koala back story because they didn't set up to something else like you were expecting because everything has to set up to something, right? No, sometimes you just want to tell a good story without worrying about setting up your world building and all that stuff. The crackbabies might repay the SH in the future but it sure won't have been worth sitting through 30 chapters of them chasing the SH.



> Are you serious? Conflict and bad blood between Humans and Fishman, Fisher Tiger/Otohime's flashback, Luffy foretold that he will destroying island, Declaration of war against Big Mom, Poseidon, etc etc. Nothing happened? Yeah right....FI and Punk Hazard is far larger arc anyways plus its jam packed with multiple laced plot going on at once. Crack babies had relevance to experiment of Caesar Clown,


All of that was boring as hell. No one cares about the bad blood between humans and fishmen or the crack babies being experimented on. It was all so boring and poorly executed. It all just feels hollow, ya know? You don't actually feel invested in the characters being produced now. They're all just forced attempts at playing with your emotions and badly done attempts at that. The Fisher Tiger part of the flashback was interesting but when it shifted to Otohime the flashback went downhill fast. Mainly because of Hody Jones cheesiness as a villain and Otohime's horribly written children and husband. 

You see it all as story building while I see it all as needless stalling and padding because Oda wants to drag out getting to the good stuff as long as possible.


----------



## violentrl (Mar 14, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I disagree with everything there. All you did was downplay and overlook everything that happened and completely missed the point. There is so wrong in that post that I wont even know where to begin. Even if I were to disprove you, you would disagree anyways. 




Stilzkin said:


> PH was far longer than it should have been. It could have used some major editing. The cool brothers were nothing but some designs Oda squeezed into what was already a robust transitional arc.


The Cool Brothers were hyped by a lot of people but did we really expect them to defeat Zoro, Sanji and Brook? Of course not it was a planned defeat. 



> FI was the messiest arc in OP. It has a lot of problems, from the cast of side cast characters that were unusually poor, to an unimposing villain, and pacing problems. Just think about the fact that the villain cast was introduced twice. That was pointless seeing as they barely had any screen time.



The side characters were built the way they should, from Neptune family to Madame Shirley I dont see any glaring problems at all. The villains were obviously not imposing considering Strawhats got off from timeskip and you really think they would've any problems with obvious weaker arc villains? Of course not. It was an arc getting back to the world after all. 


> The backstory was ambitious for sure. Oda handled racism quite well, he broke from the easy way out and chose to handle the victims rather than simply saying racists are bad people. The story for Fisher Tiger seemed cut short though. We didn't see a satisfying amount of the great fishman hero and at the same time his story could have probably been done in less chapters. I can only imagine that Koala will show up again to balance out the problems in the flashback.



The people believing Fisher Tiger to be some sort of crazy Yonkou level Fishmen was purely hype made by fanbase and I admit I was disappointed at first but he was well developed. Obviously I shouldn't have believe in the hype. Its not dragged on because we needed to see the character interaction amongst his crew as well as Koala's transition to becoming the seed of hope. 


> Why do people care so much about the development of the story? With something like HxH, which had up to that point been about Gon looking for his father, does it matter if the main character gets closer to his goal. I think the stories about their world are at least as important as seeing the main character some closer to his goal.
> 
> Isn't it true that hunters care more about their journey to the goal then their actual goal (seeing as they will simply find a new one right after)?


NOOOOO!!!
Gon finding and meeting his father out of nowhere like that was a huge letdown. It was a biggest challenge and a driving force of the series for Gon to find his dad, showing his growth a a hunter and achieving life long dream. In the Election arc Ging simply appeared out of nowhere and allowed himself to be found by Gon and single handedly cheaped his goal also killing the main plot. It was supposed to be daunting task, it would make sense if Gon was to head to Dark Continent to find his Dad. Its as bad as Naruto being the child of prophesy/destiny which made Neji right all along. It would be equivalent to if Luffy prematurely finds One Piece becomes the Pirate King out of the blue.



> The ending was good.



Its definitely one of the worst anti-climatic endings Ive ever seen, very uninspired and rushed after being dragged from 100's of chapters. What was the point of overpowering already overpowered character just to die 10 chapters later in such a lame way? We were lead to believe that he would be unstoppable and for Togashi to mislead us and to pull out a plot device like this is disappointing. One of the chapters, we got entire chapter of black pages and their last dying words but it was so much force-feeding its unbelievable. Also to die from radiation illness after being nearly godlike was terrible. We didnt even get full extent of already overpowered pre-nuke Meruem's abilities and suddenly overpowered some more? He pulled Aizen type shit after surviving Netero's nuke. I expect that from Kubo not Togashi. It would've made much more sense if Leorio and Kurapika had some role in the arc, considering they are the main characters of the series and had been left out and neglected for over half of the series considering Greed Island and Chimera Ant arc were the longest arcs. Also, the Royal Guards were defeated by obvious plot could've been avoided if Leorio and Kurapika joined in the battle had some important role. I'll let Greed Island slide but Chimera Ant Arc?! You have Oda who can develop 9 characters simultaneously and flawlessly but here Togashi can't do the same with 2/4 characters? Really Togashi?


----------



## Fujita (Mar 14, 2013)

violentrl said:


> The side characters were built the way they should, from Neptune family to Madame Shirley I dont see any glaring problems at all.



They were boring.

Taking a look at a few previous arcs... Wyper was a guerrilla fighting for his homeland. Gan For was an aging warrior forced back into the fray, fighting for the sake of his former underlings. Galley-La had some good designs and entertaining quirks. Franky Family likewise. 

The princes had... a code of honor, emotional baggage from their dead mother and weird speech patterns. And that's about it. Madame Shirley was there for plot exposition, nothing more. 



> NOOOOO!!!
> Gon finding and meeting his father out of nowhere like that was a huge letdown. It was a biggest challenge and a driving force of the series for Gon to find his dad, showing his growth a a hunter and achieving life long dream. In the Election arc Ging simply appeared out of nowhere and allowed himself to be found by Gon and single handedly cheaped his goal also killing the main plot. It was supposed to be daunting task, it would make sense if Gon was to head to Dark Continent to find his Dad. Its as bad as Naruto being the child of prophesy/destiny which made Neji right all along. It would be equivalent to if Luffy prematurely finds One Piece becomes the Pirate King out of the blue.



I agree.

Though it's not quite as bad as Luffy finding One Piece prematurely, because there's plenty of room left for the HxH story to go. Whereas Luffy finding One Piece would stick him invariably at the end of his voyage, probably at the end of his fundamental conflict with the WG, and with nowhere to go. Gon still has a vast new world to explore. Every single conflict isn't shot to hell because he happened to catch his dad.



> Its definitely one of the worst anti-climatic endings Ive ever seen, very uninspired and rushed after being dragged from 100's of chapters. What was the point of overpowering already overpowered character just to die 10 chapters later in such a lame way? We were lead to believe that he would be unstoppable and for Togashi to mislead us and to pull out a plot device like this is disappointing. One of the chapters, we got entire chapter of black pages and their last dying words but it was so much force-feeding its unbelievable. Also to die from radiation illness after being nearly godlike was terrible. We didnt even get full extent of already overpowered pre-nuke Meruem's abilities and suddenly overpowered some more? He pulled Aizen type shit after surviving Netero's nuke. I expect that from Kubo not Togashi.



I don't consider the way that Meruem died to be lame.

A death isn't lame just because it doesn't come at the end of some massive battle. Nor was it a cheap plot device meant to remedy a character that had become too powerful for the story to hold. 

Meruem's ascension to godhood worked where Aizen's didn't because of what it did for his character. He was basically given a fresh start, reincarnated as immensely powerful and more importantly immensely perceptive. The way he reads the people around him, comes to understand their resolve, all while reinventing himself is a fantastic conclusion to his see-sawing personality shifts and the conclusion to his journey of self-discovery, corny as that sounds. 

The Chimera Ants were all about evolution, and Meruem's powerup was just that, the final stage of his development. He was overwhelming, but it served to actually eliminate combat from the picture and let you focus on his character.   

And then, just as he finds what he's been looking for, he dies by poison. It shows that even the strongest people can be brought down by dirty and cruel tactics and the relentless human ingenuity towards murder. (And gives him a convenient way to be removed from the story  But it doesn't feel forced or cheap.)

I think Togashi explores emotional states sufficiently well (and uses dialogue and supports them with actions) so that even when it's "force fed" it's developed and actually gives you some meaningful insight into how a character is feeling or changing. Hell, Gon's plunge is done pretty well just by giving us Gon's thoughts and then witnessing the results. Not much force-feeding there.



> It would've made much more sense if Leorio and Kurapika had some role in the arc, considering they are the main characters of the series and had been left out and neglected for over half of the series considering Greed Island and Chimera Ant arc were the longest arcs.



No, it wouldn't have made sense.

Kurapika's after the Ryodan, and he can only the use the full burst of his hax against them. Leorio probably can't even match Knuckle or Shoot in combat. And none of them have a motivation to go after the ants. Keep in mind, Knuckle actually specialized in hunting beasts, Morel and Knov were recruited by Netero. Gon and Killua were tagalongs who ended up in the thick of things after following Kite. 



> Also, the Royal Guards were defeated by obvious plot could've been avoided if Leorio and Kurapika joined in the battle had some important role.



They would have been slaughtered, and the win by characters obviously not even in the right weight class would have been far worse than the guards sacrificing themselves to save the King or falling to Gon's sacrificial technique.



> I'll let Greed Island slide but Chimera Ant Arc?! You have Oda who can develop 9 characters simultaneously and flawlessly but here Togashi can't do the same with 2/4 characters? Really Togashi?





*TL;DR*

I disagree with everything there. All you did was downplay and overlook everything that happened and completely missed the point. There is so wrong in that post that I wont even know where to begin. Even if I were to disprove you, you would disagree anyways.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 14, 2013)

violentrl said:


> --



your sig is too big bro.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 14, 2013)

To a large degree, I don't see the point in arguing with you. Our opinions are so different I doubt I'd get anywhere. Still, if I could weigh in on a few things.


violentrl said:


> NOOOOO!!!
> Gon finding and meeting his father out of nowhere like that was a huge letdown. It was a biggest challenge and a driving force of the series for Gon to find his dad, showing his growth a a hunter and achieving life long dream. In the Election arc Ging simply appeared out of nowhere and allowed himself to be found by Gon and single handedly cheaped his goal also killing the main plot. It was supposed to be daunting task, it would make sense if Gon was to head to Dark Continent to find his Dad. Its as bad as Naruto being the child of prophesy/destiny which made Neji right all along. It would be equivalent to if Luffy prematurely finds One Piece becomes the Pirate King out of the blue.


 Except that the story still has places it can go. Gon's story isn't over yet: there's still the Dark Continent. Whether or not it was a bad move, it didn't really bother me. I suppose it breaks narrative convention in a way that is usually bad, but think about it. Gon has already struggled a ton to find his father: so is it really that bad that he found him out of the blue? Also, this allows the story to go and new directions.



> I'll let Greed Island slide but Chimera Ant Arc?! You have Oda who can develop 9 characters simultaneously and flawlessly but here Togashi can't do the same with 2/4 characters? Really Togashi?


Are you serious? Are you really serious? He developed/fleshed out Gon, Killua, Knuckle, Yupi, Shaopouf, meryem and Komugi. In fact, the majority of the dozens of characters in the ant arc were fleshed out. I could go on for hours.



Fujita said:


> *TL;DR*
> 
> I disagree with everything there. All you did was downplay and overlook everything that happened and completely missed the point. There is so much wrong in that post that I wont even know where to begin. Even if I were to disprove you, you would disagree anyways.


You took my idea.


----------



## violentrl (Mar 14, 2013)

Fujita said:


> They were boring.
> 
> Taking a look at a few previous arcs... Wyper was a guerrilla fighting for his homeland. Gan For was an aging warrior forced back into the fray, fighting for the sake of his former underlings. Galley-La had some good designs and entertaining quirks. Franky Family likewise.
> 
> The princes had... a code of honor, emotional baggage from their dead mother and weird speech patterns. And that's about it. Madame Shirley was there for plot exposition, nothing more.


They’re totally different characters. Comparing one character to another in a different arc because it occurred in different situations and the Neptune Brothers had completely different role to Wiper and Gan Fall. For the characterization of these characters their respective arcs they’re very well done. You show great personality and character through the course of actions and dialogue from that character. We didn’t even scratch the surface in Shirley considering she’ll play much more important role the time comes when Luffy will destroy the island.





> I agree.
> 
> Though it's not quite as bad as Luffy finding One Piece prematurely, because there's plenty of room left for the HxH story to go. Whereas Luffy finding One Piece would stick him invariably at the end of his voyage, probably at the end of his fundamental conflict with the WG, and with nowhere to go. Gon still has a vast new world to explore. Every single conflict isn't shot to hell because he happened to catch his dad.


Well after Luffy finds One Piece, there will inevitably be massive war that will engulf the entire world. Anything can happen so the story will go on even after his adventure might end.



> I don't consider the way that Meruem died to be lame.
> 
> A death isn't lame just because it doesn't come at the end of some massive battle. Nor was it a cheap plot device meant to remedy a character that had become too powerful for the story to hold.
> 
> ...


I never said Meruem was a bad villain, in fact he was the best so far in the series. His development from birth to the battle against Netero was absolutely phenomenal. His death however, was not. He had genomes of thousands to millions of humans including most of Youpi and Pouf's genes. Someone of Meruem's calibre should've evolved beyond and become immune to man-made weapons making him the force to be reckoned with. To suddenly be defeated like the way he did was anti-climatic. Basically, Togashi stopped when it started getting good.

The whole point of the arc was to exterminate the ants. When Netero calculated Meruem’s death, then  sudden unexpected events occurred. It could have sprung a whole new plot for another time to come. It was the ultimate battle between humanity and ants that could’ve enveloped to something new but I would say it ended abruptly. It had potential to be one of the best arcs in shonen battle mangas. The concept was nice but the structure of the plot and execution just wasn’t.





> No, it wouldn't have made sense.
> 
> Kurapika's after the Ryodan, and he can only the use the full burst of his hax against them. Leorio probably can't even match Knuckle or Shoot in combat. And none of them have a motivation to go after the ants. Keep in mind, Knuckle actually specialized in hunting beasts, Morel and Knov were recruited by Netero. Gon and Killua were tagalongs who ended up in the thick of things after following Kite.
> 
> ...



No actually the Ryodan/Troupe was hunting the ants so Leorio and Kurapika could get mixed in there. Besides, Leorio in terms of battle ability has been fodder and this could've been avoided. There were plenty of squad leaders and officer ranked Ants he could’ve displayed his ability against, it wouldn’t hurt to add few more supporting fighters to defeat the Royal Guards. Plus, we knew that Youpi nearly lost, with Leorio or Kurapika's extra hand they could have won. Yes Kurapika could’ve died after using his ability but then in the Election, the whole purpose of Alluka was a plot device. Until we see something else from him/her.  Kurapika would’ve avoid the rules he set upon himself regarding only being able to use his abilities against the Ryodan/Troupe. Killua could’ve wish to prevent Kurapika from dying. We’ve seen Gon near death so Kurapika wouldn’t be any more different. Even if he did die, Alluka’s ability would bring him back to life.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 14, 2013)

Fujita said:


> I agree.
> 
> Though it's not quite as bad as Luffy finding One Piece prematurely, because there's plenty of room left for the HxH story to go. Whereas Luffy finding One Piece would stick him invariably at the end of his voyage, probably at the end of his fundamental conflict with the WG, and with nowhere to go. Gon still has a vast new world to explore. Every single conflict isn't shot to hell because he happened to catch his dad.



That doesn't really matter.Luffy still has many things to do before finding OP.He clearly said it himself,that he wants freedom,he wants to fulfill a promise both to Shanks and himself etc.He has to deal with the FI,he has to help his crew achieve their dreams alongside him,he has to protect them.

Clearly his goal is not as simple as some people are making out to be.Plus,Oda could drop bombs regarding the stuff Luffy wants to.

To me his journey is far more complex than Gon's one.Hence one of the reasons I consider him a better protagonist.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 14, 2013)

Killua > All


----------



## Fujita (Mar 14, 2013)

White Hawk said:


> That doesn't really matter.Luffy still has many things to do before finding OP.He clearly said it himself,that he wants freedom,he wants to fulfill a promise both to Shanks and himself etc.He has to deal with the FI,he has to help his crew achieve their dreams alongside him,he has to protect them.
> 
> Clearly his goal is not as simple as some people are making out to be.Plus,Oda could drop bombs regarding the stuff Luffy wants to.
> 
> To me his journey is far more complex than Gon's one.Hence one of the reasons I consider him a better protagonist.



Luffy has many things to do before finding OP, which is exactly why a premature find would kill the plot. Gon finding his father could come at the end of a long and arduous hunt, but it doesn't have to, because that hunt can (and was) easily replaced with another.

In Luffy's case, he's out for the One Piece and everything that comes with it. Since chapter 1, we've been hearing about Roger's treasure. That's not so easily replaced. What's more, we already have obstacles set in place, such as Raftel. Getting to Raftel, the end of the Grand Line, essentially amounts to conquering the ocean and all your enemies. Gon's father was described as incredibly elusive, but finding him doesn't tie together quite so many plot points the way that conquering the Grand Line does.

I don't really consider Luffy's journey more complex per se. He has more goals, perhaps, but they amount to similar things: protect his crew or other people and keep sailing. Gon's journey has been kind of bouncing from one thing to the next. 

Luffy makes the better shounen protagonist, sure. Maybe a better protagonist overall, pretty much for the reasons GM said a few pages back.



Hakan Erkan said:


> Killua > All



This is very true.


----------



## Dellinger (Mar 14, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Luffy has many things to do before finding OP, which is exactly why a premature find would kill the plot. Gon finding his father could come at the end of a long and arduous hunt, but it doesn't have to, because that hunt can (and was) easily replaced with another.
> 
> In Luffy's case, he's out for the One Piece and everything that comes with it. Since chapter 1, we've been hearing about Roger's treasure. That's not so easily replaced. What's more, we already have obstacles set in place, such as Raftel. Getting to Raftel, the end of the Grand Line, essentially amounts to conquering the ocean and all your enemies. Gon's father was described as incredibly elusive, but finding him doesn't tie together quite so many plot points the way that conquering the Grand Line does.
> 
> ...


For the record,I think it was good that Gon met his father.Because honestly,having the goal of meeting your father doesn't sound that big compared to exploring stuff.That's what HxH is good at.

I find Luffy's journey more complex for the reasons I stated in my previous post.Finding OP means that he will keep his promise to the man who saved his life and he admires,that he will indeed accomplish what he wants (being the freest person in the ocean) 

Anyway,no need to keep talking about Luffy and Gon.I'm pretty sure the majority considers Luffy better as a protagonist.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 14, 2013)

violentrl said:


> I never said Meruem was a bad villain, in fact he was the best so far in the series. His development from birth to the battle against Netero was absolutely phenomenal. His death however, was not. He had genomes of thousands to millions of humans including most of Youpi and Pouf's genes. Someone of Meruem's calibre should've evolved beyond and become immune to man-made weapons making him the force to be reckoned with. To suddenly be defeated like the way he did was anti-climatic. Basically, Togashi stopped when it started getting good.
> 
> The whole point of the arc was to exterminate the ants. When Netero  calculated Meruem’s death, then  sudden unexpected events occurred. It  could have sprung a whole new plot for another time to come. It was the  ultimate battle between humanity and ants that could’ve enveloped to  something new but I would say it ended abruptly. It had potential to be  one of the best arcs in shonen battle mangas. The concept was nice but  the structure of the plot and execution just wasn’t.


 Evolving the story into an all out war, with the entire Zodiac 12 and every Hunter on hand for it?  Perhaps, that could have been an interesting route. I'[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]m not going to say your idea is bad, just because it wasn't the one Togashi went with.[/FONT][/FONT] But the fact is that with that idea the arc would have to be extended for at least another 30 chapters, and the Ant Arc was already the longest arc in the series by far. Not that it's a bad idea, but it's rather unnecessary. Togashi tied everything up rather nicely, during the invasion that had been built up to for a while. [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]I don't see the issue with[/FONT][/FONT] the ending we got, especially since it allowed [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]merye[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]m to die in a way that [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]most accentuated his hu[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]manity. Say what you will, but I doubt [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]merye[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]m would have put his plans to rest, were his death not imminent[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT]


> No actually the Ryodan/Troupe was hunting the ants so Leorio and Kurapika could get mixed in there. Besides, Leorio in terms of battle ability has been fodder and this could've been avoided. There were plenty of squad leaders and officer ranked Ants he could’ve displayed his ability against, it wouldn’t hurt to add few more supporting fighters to defeat the Royal Guards. Plus, we knew that Youpi nearly lost, with Leorio or Kurapika's extra hand they could have won. Yes Kurapika could’ve died after using his ability but then in the Election, the whole purpose of Alluka was a plot device. Until we see something else from him/her.  Kurapika would’ve avoid the rules he set upon himself regarding only being able to use his abilities against the Ryodan/Troupe. Killua could’ve wish to prevent Kurapika from dying. We’ve seen Gon near death so Kurapika wouldn’t be any more different. Even if he did die, Alluka’s ability would bring him back to life.


If Kurapika participated at all, he would have probably been attacking the Ryodan, possibly even to the detri[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ment of their efforts against the ants.[/FONT][/FONT] Kurapika didn't even visit Gon when he was deathly sick: he [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]might act friendly when their paths coincide, but he wouldn't go out of his way, jeopardizing his plans to help. And Leorio *is* fodder, as you said. For a long ti[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]me Togashi had portrayed hi[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]m as the weakest of the group, and he has been studying to be a doctor, not a Nen expert. Togashi tries to portray growth realistically, so it would have hugely under[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]mined[/FONT][/FONT] Gon and Killua's growth to have Leorio anywhere close to their level during the Ant Arc.[/FONT][/FONT] Togashi certainly could have planned to acco[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]modate Leorio, but shoehorning in characters where they don't [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]make sense, si[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]mply to have [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]more of a [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]main cast around is foolish.[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2013)

Gon's goals are always changing really. He wanted to get Killua back then return the punch and badge to Hisoka, look for the GI game, find Ging in the game and then the whole ant fiasco. Its not like Gon doesn't have different goals that pop up all the time just like Luffy's. Just like you try to add layers to Luffy's goal of finding OP you easily find multiple reasons why for Gon on his journey. Right now we really don't know what he's going to do next now that he's finally met his dad which sets the series up in a very unpredictable way. Gon meeting his dad in normal fashion and no huge reveals being introduced or nothing "epic" happening from it was great because it didn't follow a generic shonen route like usual when the main character meets their parents. It was a breath of fresh air really but of course people will complain that it wasn't this grand meeting they were expecting.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 14, 2013)

Gon meeting his dad wasn't done in the generic shounen way, sure.

That doesn't make it a good development.

The problem with it is that this series is all about the hunt. What happened with Gon's dad was more like a small woodland animal grabbing the hunter's gun and spontaneously blowing its brains out.

No challenge there, which made it very anticlimatic. Finding Ging was supposed to be one of Gon's great hunts, not something that was virtually handed to him.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't see it that way. You need to read the last 2 arcs and then you realize how all connects and develops from CA arcs. That's good writing.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 14, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Gon meeting his dad wasn't done in the generic shounen way, sure.
> 
> That doesn't make it a good development.
> 
> ...



Well I found it had its charm with how normal it all was and how Ging didn't even try to completely avoid meeting Gon. It was pretty funny. One of the things I like about the series is how it doesn't do what people expect it to do a lot of the time. Its all about the adventure really and Gon will probably find a more interesting goal when the manga gets back.


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 14, 2013)

God damnit, why did you bump this thread?

Never being hopeful again


----------



## HappyHalloween (Mar 14, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> God damnit, why did you bump this thread?
> 
> Never being hopeful again



What that person did to you....


....You just did that to me


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 14, 2013)

Obviously not my fault

let's just ruin it for everyone. hope neby shows up


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 15, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Gon meeting his dad wasn't done in the generic shounen way, sure.
> 
> That doesn't make it a good development.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 








what irks me about people who read hxh is that they seem solely focused upon gon finding ging. the first time i read hxh i totally forgot about all that up until greed island was mentioned. it was never a great hunt, it was never hyped up that way.


----------



## Fujita (Mar 15, 2013)

In the scene where Gon opens the box from his dad, his dad tells him this:

_I'm sure I'll be off horsing around somewhere. If you still want to see me, then come find me. But like I said, I don't want to see you. If I hear you coming, I'm gonna bolt. Try and catch me. You're a hunter, aren't you?_

He presents it as a challenge to Gon, from one hunter to another.

Ging himself is hyped up in the Hunter Exam arc, both by Satotz and that massive question mark they get when they try and search for info on him. 

Finding Ging was Kite's last test as Ging's student. Kite himself considers it the most challenging hunt he's ever had. 

Are there other plot points that are just as or more important? Sure. Doesn't really mean that any of the above hype isn't there.

(Granted, as far as Ging was concerned the hunt could have been cleared by beating GI and smuggling out a spell card that could send Gon straight to him. Albeit he sort of trolled Gon there.)

Edit: And I certainly don't see Gon finding Ging as some kind of endgame business that'll be the ultimate climax of the story. Like with Kite, it should be a milestone for future events, which is kind of how it was handled. 

But I felt that it could have done in a way that made things a bit more challenging for Gon. Just like with Kite suddenly being alive. Personally I would have liked a small-ish arc where Gon actually has to hunt down Ging to tell him that Kite died, while coming to terms with Kite's death. Something that wasn't quite so easy.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 15, 2013)

it's not that of a big deal


----------



## Fujita (Mar 15, 2013)

It kinda is.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Fujita (Mar 15, 2013)

Thing is, they didn't find him, at least not through their own skill.

He got stuck in the election and then Gon walked in.

It would have been one thing if Gon had met Ging through his little card swap trick, but he essentially had it handed to him. Compounding the ease with which Killua used Alluka to heal Gon after the downright deadly specifics of her ability were set in place. (Yes, he had to go around Illumi, and that bit was excellent writing. I was just rather underwhelmed by Killua magically being able to bypass the rules... though the little scene with Alluka yelling at him sort of made up for it.)


----------



## sadino (Mar 15, 2013)

All up to now was useful to find Ging, it was quite a ride if you ask me.


----------



## Pyro (Mar 15, 2013)

So I just caught up with the manga. And DAAAAAAMN, the world being revealed to be that big was a huge shocker. How long do you guys think the manga is gonna run?


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 15, 2013)

Pyro said:


> So I just caught up with the manga. And DAAAAAAMN, the world being revealed to be that big was a huge shocker. How long do you guys think the manga is gonna run?



Togashi said in a interview with Oda, he still have 5-6 arcs left and that was during the Ant arc so we have 5-4 arcs left


----------



## GeeX (Mar 15, 2013)

1. new world
2. kurapica/spider
3. jiro
4. hunter/ants exam

what else am i missing here?


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 15, 2013)

I think Gryo might  fit in with the Kurapika arc


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 15, 2013)

Gon has been sheltered from the world and lived like an animal in the forest. Of course he isn't going to act like a civilized human. He's literally a hunter.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 15, 2013)

With the Alluka incident I wonder if it will be hard for Togashi to recreate any tension for Killua now that he has a walking dragonball with him? He could constantly put Killua up against opponents out of his league and have Alluka to answer any severe situations. Hopefully he starts slapping some restrictions on Alluka. I know Killua won't use her but if he loses an arm or leg you can't tell me he wouldn't.


----------



## Eskimo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hakan Erkan said:


> Gon has been sheltered from the world and lived like an animal in the forest. Of course he isn't going to act like a civilized human. He's literally a hunter.



You make it sound like Gon is Tarzan or something...he isn't nearly 'uncivilized' he's just naive. Big difference. And even his naivety is more moral than anything else.


----------



## GeeX (Mar 16, 2013)

Eskimo said:


> You make it sound like Gon is Tarzan or something...he isn't nearly 'uncivilized' he's just naive. Big difference. And even his naivety is more moral than anything else.



he is basically goku without the goody goody save the world save humanity help everyone trait...


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 16, 2013)

GeeX said:


> he is basically goku without the goody goody save the world save humanity help everyone trait...


Gon is also far more intelligent.


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 16, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Gon is also far more intelligent.



This.  He didn't need to go around patting people's private just to figure out who is girl and who is boy.


----------



## Xin (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm just watching the anime and wtf... Hisoka is a real pedo


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Mar 16, 2013)

Wilykat said:


> This.  He didn't need to go around patting people's private just to figure out who is girl and who is boy.


Yeah, Gon may be slightly below average, but Goku was mentally challenged.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 16, 2013)

GeeX said:


> he is basically goku without the goody goody save the world save humanity *help everyone trait*...



Actually, i get the feeling that if you personally aproach him for help he'll do everything he can to save you, this is a trait i find in almost every shonen hero


----------



## Kamen Rider Kekkaishi (Mar 16, 2013)

GeeX said:


> he is basically goku without the goody goody save the world save humanity help everyone trait...



I think Naruto is more of a goody goody than Goku is. Goku did have quite the selfish streak.


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 16, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> With the Alluka incident I wonder if it will be hard for Togashi to recreate any tension for Killua now that he has a walking dragonball with him? He could constantly put Killua up against opponents out of his league and have Alluka to answer any severe situations. Hopefully he starts slapping some restrictions on Alluka. I know Killua won't use her but if he loses an arm or leg you can't tell me he wouldn't.



I think alluka is going to be removed from the story for that reason.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 17, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Actually, i get the feeling that if you personally aproach him for help he'll do everything he can to save you, this is a trait i find in almost every shonen hero



definitely not a generic shonen hero trait


----------



## Jon Snow (Mar 17, 2013)

EndlessStrategy said:


> Yeah, Gon may be slightly below average, but Goku was mentally challenged.



Goku is an alien. Obviously he's different from the other humans of his verse


----------



## Rob (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh! There's a HxH Thread! 

I started watching the 2011 version some months ago, got caught up, started reading the manga, and am 10 chapters from being up to date. 

This series is so fucking good!!! 

Holy shit... I can't even... Just... 

Leorio's power is awesome! I love how he punched Ging  

Also, can someone explain why Gon went fucking Super Saiyan on Pitou? (Was he doing the reverse of what Biscuit does?)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 17, 2013)

he loaned his potential power in exchange for immediate power, it's kinda like how kurapica's oath against the ryodan. don't know how an enhancer can do that though.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 17, 2013)

I want to see the fucking big ass spider that is going to be sticked to Danchou body post-exorcism!


----------



## Meridian (Mar 17, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> he loaned his potential power in exchange for immediate power, it's kinda like how kurapica's oath against the ryodan. don't know how an enhancer can do that though.



Well, shouldn't matter what kind of affinity you belong to, it's just an oath and restriction like Phinks hatsu.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 17, 2013)

I need some exp. about this page:



Is Genthru in Battera's Mansion or what? and if he is, why didn't he killed them all?


----------



## Rob (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, I need help. 

I'm up to date now. 

As stupid as this may sound, can someone please explain chapters 339, and 340 to me... I'm kind of confused... 

Also, Leorio is boss. Nuff said.


----------



## Meridian (Mar 18, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I need some exp. about this page:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Genthru in Battera's Mansion or what? and if he is, why didn't he killed them all?



He is and judging from the next chapter I assume they just managed to get away before they were found by Genthru, it does seem abit out of place that there's no panels for it though, if I remember correctly the anime expanded on this but it's been awhile, was it explained later in the manga? I can't recall.



RobLucciRapes said:


> Ok, I need help.
> 
> I'm up to date now.
> 
> ...



Is there something specific or do you actually want all of the chapters explained?  Just asking cause it's a chore to write too long posts!


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm just not sure what the hell even happened. 
In 339 there were barely any words... 
In 340 the "Son" of Netero was shown... But... ?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 18, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:
			
		

> I'm just not sure what the hell even happened.
> In 339 there were barely any words...



Have you ever seen the Wire? 339 was like one of those where-are-they-now ending montages at the end of a season. 


*Spoiler*: _wire season 3 ending montage_ 



[YOUTUBE]gcl40sIGN1s[/YOUTUBE]















Its kinda cool listening to that song while reading the chap.


----------



## Meridian (Mar 18, 2013)

339 was like a clear finish to the ant arc and it's aftermath (election arc), there were alot of bets and promises that were made during the ant arc that you got to see carried out, like going to visit that girls place which Kite bought for them.. with the birds, and the bet between Knov and Morel. It took something like a decade almost to finish those two arcs so I guess it could use an ending like that. 

340, well Netero's son which want to go to the same 'dark continent' as Ging appears. The 'world governments' or whatever don't want him to do that cause it brought tragedy to humanity in the past. Don't think there's much more to it than that.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 18, 2013)

339 is tying up loose ends. half of this chapter references parts from earlier chapters.
ging's license


swan treasure



leorio trying to call kurapica but kurapica doesn't pick it up, busy retrieving the eyes of his comrades

the butlers covering up gotoh's death by hiring those shape shifting people that helped gon during the hunter exam

meruem and komugi - self explanatory

chapter 340 is an introduction to a new arc. we're as shocked as you are about beyond netero.


----------



## GeeX (Mar 18, 2013)

339 is my second favorite HxH chapter... i hope they keep the silence in the anime...


----------



## Mys??lf (Mar 18, 2013)

GeeX said:


> 339 is my second favorite HxH chapter... i hope they keep the silence in the anime...



they wont animate that far. I heard that they will stop after the chimera ant arc


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 18, 2013)

CA arc hasn't started in the anime yet but I already can't wait to see how madhouse will animate Komugi and the King's final moments playing Gun-Gi


----------



## Shozan (Mar 18, 2013)

Hisoka was really out of character for not telling Killua he killed Gotoh. Imagine the boner he had poped with Killua and Mr. Hax aiming for his head!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 18, 2013)

well, he didn't have a chance to tell him.


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks a lot everyone. That really clears things up. 

My favorite two Manga panels of HxH, or the ones that... I felt the most, I guess I should say, are:

Meruem in Komugi's Arms: instantly destroyed
Killua's shocked face when he saw Gon's arm: instantly destroyed


----------



## GeeX (Mar 19, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> they wont animate that far. I heard that they will stop after the chimera ant arc



no way, that would be a totally unsatisfying part to end...
they should at least end it with the silence chapter, that was pretty much a perfect arc ending since it tied up the loose ends in the CA arc...

if they want hype for a continuation, the reveal of the new world and beyond netero is a good way to end it...
a cliff hanger that hints at a new and grander adventure...


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 19, 2013)

MeMyselfandI said:


> they wont animate that far. I heard that they will stop after the chimera ant arc





You were saying?


----------



## Danchou (Mar 19, 2013)

How is that disproving what he said?

Though I do think they're going to stop at chapter 340 so that they can restart with the New World.


----------



## GeeX (Mar 19, 2013)

i'm loving meruems colors... :33


----------



## tanman (Mar 19, 2013)

I can't believe it's been a whole year since the last chapter.
That's nuts.


----------



## Rob (Mar 19, 2013)

So... does anyone know when Togashi will be back up and running? 

Does anyone know why he takes these breaks? I was told, Health and Laziness.


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 19, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> So... does anyone know when Togashi will be back up and running?
> 
> Does anyone know why he takes these breaks? I was told, Health and Laziness.



No, I don't think Togashi even knows.

Cause he doesn't have to, he's already made it so he is just doing things as he feels like it.


----------



## DocTerror (Mar 19, 2013)

tanman said:


> I can't believe it's been a whole year since the last chapter.
> That's nuts.



Its been about a year for last few hiatus's. I'm hoping it will be back next month.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2013)

Danchou said:


> How is that disproving what he said?
> 
> Though I do think they're going to stop at chapter 340 so that they can restart with the New World.



I don't know man, I misread his post but I wouldn't mind a filler arc after the election arc. They might try to do one after ant arc but I wouldn't advise it unless it shifted the focus on kurapika or Leorio.



Shozan said:


> Hisoka was really out of character for not telling Killua he killed Gotoh. Imagine the boner he had poped with Killua and Mr. Hax aiming for his head!



I doubt Killua would do anything to Hisoka for that. He'd probably give him a threatening warning but that's it. He knows what Gotoh has to deal with by taking that dangerous job and Hisoka wouldn't get much of a reaction out of Killua for telling him. They probably kept it from him in fear that they thought he'd go after Hisoka for it. They constantly stay sheltering him.


----------



## Rob (Mar 20, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> No, I don't think Togashi even knows.
> 
> Cause he doesn't have to, he's already made it so he is just doing things as he feels like it.



He's just that loaded off of YYH, huh? What a shame...


----------



## Danchou (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm pretty disappointed that this is another 1+year hiatus.

Togashi hasn't changed one bit.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 20, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I'm pretty disappointed that this is another 1+year hiatus.
> 
> Togashi hasn't changed one bit.



Yeah, so much for the whole comment about the tsunami making him want to work more.



RobLucciRapes said:


> He's just that loaded off of YYH, huh? What a shame...



Kind of pathetic if you think about it considering how long ago that was and how so many other mangaka can suck it up and deal with it. 

Togashi's pretty beta male.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Mar 21, 2013)

On top of all the money he's gotten from YYH, and HxH, he's got that Sailor Moon money too thanks to Naoko Takeuchi... so Togashi's set for life


----------



## Selva (Mar 21, 2013)

How many continuous chapters did he write last year? 18 or something I guess? Looks like they took their toll on him 
Dammit Togashi >____>


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 21, 2013)

How is Togashi's relationship to Naoko right now? With all the talk about him being constantly sick and those pictures of his room full of garbage it doesn't seem like they still live together.


----------



## Rob (Mar 21, 2013)

It really sucks.... considering that HxH is really really fucking good. 

It definitely has potential to be up there in the big 3 with Nardo and One Piece.


----------



## Lucciola (Mar 21, 2013)

Talking about Naoko Takeuchi, she drew a comic about her and Togashi. Has anyone read it?

She mentioned one of Togashi's hiatuses 

Read here:


----------



## violentrl (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow I cant believe that clown. Taking breaks for half a year just to release 15 page scribbles when he probably worked it while hes taking his morning shit. This is why that lazy bum isn't even on my top-tier mangaka list. I bet its gonna take 20 years to finish Dark Continent arc


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 21, 2013)

Lookin around the link Lapis posted, I saw 


*Spoiler*: _love the top of this page_ 





(and do more work!) [/URL]




lololololol

Togashi: my hero


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 21, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> How is Togashi's relationship to Naoko right now? With all the talk about him being constantly sick and those pictures of his room full of garbage it doesn't seem like they still live together.



He's probably never sick, lazy ass is just lying. That picture of his room full of garbage is like 20 years old. Unless he's had a new pic since.



Selva said:


> How many continuous chapters did he write last year? 18 or something I guess? Looks like they took their toll on him
> Dammit Togashi >____>



He did like 30 chapters a new record since 2005.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 21, 2013)

I bet he have at least 30 - 40 chapters ready but he doesn't give a darn!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## roguenin94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just caught up to the latest chapter and I have to say I didn't expect it to be this good. Although I didn't really enjoy the chimera ant arc, I thought the election arc was just as good as yorknew city. Hopefully we don't have to wait another year for a new chapter.


----------



## Rob (Mar 27, 2013)

That is one shitty cosplay... 

Anyway... 

So... Apparently... according to wiki... Kalluto... is a boy... 

Why did I not know this!


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 27, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> That is one shitty cosplay...
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...



It surprised me as well.

What's with the gender confusions in this manga? :/


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 27, 2013)

Togashi's stupid wife made him create all these traps.



roguenin94 said:


> Just caught up to the latest chapter and I have to say I didn't expect it to be this good. Although I didn't really enjoy the chimera ant arc, I thought the election arc was just as good as yorknew city. Hopefully we don't have to wait another year for a new chapter.



Yeah I felt the same way although I think I enjoy ant arc more than election arc election arc was definitely on par with Yorkshin.

That Gon cosplay is hilarious, how did he get the hair to stand up that high?


----------



## Infinite Xero (Mar 28, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah I felt the same way although I think I enjoy ant arc more than election arc election arc was definitely on par with Yorkshin.
> 
> That Gon cosplay is hilarious, how did he get the hair to stand up that high?



Ant Arc is the best in HxH, and probably the best ever in a Shonen imo. 

Glue of course.


----------



## God Movement (Mar 28, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> *Ant Arc is the best in HxH, and probably the best ever in a Shonen imo.*
> 
> Glue of course.



No it's not. No it's not.


----------



## Toriko (Mar 28, 2013)

Chimera Ant arc wasn't even the best in the series imo.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

greed island > chimera ant right?


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2013)

Is the CA arc generally hated or something? 

I fucking loved it! 

Dat Youpi


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 28, 2013)

By fans that followed it, it's generally disliked, by new fans it's normally liked, and in this thread there are even fans with it as an obcession


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 28, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Ant Arc is the best in HxH, and *probably the best ever in a Shonen imo. *Glue of course.



No I think Enies Lobby is the best shonen arc. But thats all matter of opinion anyway, they are both incredible arcs.


Brohan said:


> Chimera Ant arc wasn't even the best in the series imo.



Yes it was. Its the only reason I even consider HxH to be on OP's level and one of the best shonens around.


RobLucciRapes said:


> Is the CA arc generally hated or something?
> 
> I fucking loved it!
> 
> Dat Youpi



Its either loved to death or hated completely.


----------



## Selva (Mar 28, 2013)

I recall there were lot of members who wanted the arc to just finish already back then lol I started reading it way back in 2008 before I join the forums and it only concluded last year. You can imagine the amount of torture we had to go through waiting for an update.
But imo it's not a bad arc at all. It's very good. Had some great moments and fights and introduced some very interesting characters. I recently read it all in one go and I liked it way more than when I used to read it with all the hiatuses Togashi used to take.

The Election arc is awesome as well. dat Pariston made the arc for me 

And I don't know, I always thought Alluka was a girl? Nanika was the one referred to as 'he' or 'it' sometimes. I'm not sure though, I need to reread the arc again.


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 28, 2013)

> Ant Arc is the best in HxH, and probably the best ever in a Shonen imo.


Indeed it is.

Followed by Yorknew (or GI for some crazy people)

But I gotta say Exam and HA arcs are relatively underrated, if you really look into them they are probably almost as good as YN or GI


----------



## Danchou (Mar 28, 2013)

York Shin is the best and most marvelous arc in any (shounen) manga ever.

Ant arc was good overall and at it's peak absolutely spectacular. Early parts were pretty terrible though.


----------



## Rob (Mar 28, 2013)

Plus the CA arc introduced Knuckle... 

You gotta' like that arc


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 28, 2013)

I never understood what was so bad about the earlier parts of Ant arc.



projectcapsule said:


> greed island > chimera ant right?



Sure if you like training arcs with barely any fighting.


----------



## Ice Cream (Mar 28, 2013)

Infinite Xero said:


> Ant Arc is the best in HxH, and probably the best ever in a Shonen imo.
> 
> Glue of course.



Two things would have made the ant arc the best in shounen for me:

1. Meruem having a more unique design.

2. Better art quality.

I was surprised by how much gore togashi got away with during the story so I'm probably not going to enjoy the anime version that much due to censorship.


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 28, 2013)

Danchou said:


> *York Shin is the best* and most marvelous arc in any (shounen) manga ever.
> 
> Ant arc was good overall and at it's peak absolutely spectacular. Early parts were pretty terrible though.



Why? I don't understand why ppl say that yorkshin is the best arc in HxH. The ant arc surpasses it in almost every single way. The character development in the ant arc was godly, its pretty much the main reason why I consider HxH to be on the level of shonen like One Piece or Ruroni Kenshin. I mean the yorkshin arc was great but I don't see how or why ppl can call it the best. That title should clearly be going to the ant arc.


Ice Cream said:


> Two things would have made the ant arc the best in shounen for me:
> 
> 1. Meruem having a more unique design.
> 
> ...



Art quality has nothing to do with the story and meruem is supposed to be based on cell and frieza so thats why he looks the way he does.

Also since u mention the gore I also wanna say that that was also one of the high points of the ant arc. Its brutal realism and hopeless atmosphere made it much more desperate and entertaining. It felt like there was no hope to win and if they failed it would mean the end of the world, it made the arc more intense and epic.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 28, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Why? I don't understand why ppl say that yorkshin is the best arc in HxH. The ant arc surpasses it in almost every single way. The character development in the ant arc was godly, its pretty much the main reason why I consider HxH to be on the level of shonen like One Piece or Ruroni Kenshin. I mean the yorkshin arc was great but I don't see how or why ppl can call it the best. That title should clearly be going to the ant arc.



Peoeple say the yorkshin arc is the best becuase it was perfect. While the ant arc does exceed it in some categories it also has massive downfalls which detracft from the overall experience while yorkshin , while it doesnt hit the same highs, has no negatives attached to it and is thus seen a better and more consistent.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 28, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Art quality has nothing to do with the story and *meruem is supposed to be based on cell and frieza so thats why he looks the way he does.*
> 
> Also since u mention the gore I also wanna say that that was also one of the high points of the ant arc. Its brutal realism and hopeless atmosphere made it much more desperate and entertaining. It felt like there was no hope to win and if they failed it would mean the end of the world, it made the arc more intense and epic.


Which is why he said he should have had a more unique design, instead of making those that watch him imediatelly think he's a Cell rip-off.

A manga (and every comic for that matter) is an art form tells a story wit visuals, both art and story are important, and when one of these fails the experience as a whole becomes flawed.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

the chimera ant analogy wouldn't work if meruem didn't look like cell now would it? the amalgamation of all the species' dna and all that.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 28, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> the chimera ant analogy wouldn't work if meruem didn't look like cell now would it? the amalgamation of all the species' dna and all that.



So, you're saying an entire arc wouldn't work without a reference to another manga's arc? Then CA doesn't stand on its oun?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

meruem is a direct homage to cell, not the entire arc.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 28, 2013)

Meruem's the main atraction of the arc, i know he's an homage but even then his design could have been more original.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

how could he be a homage if his design wouldn't look like a homage? lol
i mean c'mon
needs to absorb/eat others to become more powerful
is supposed to be a supreme perfect being

if you're going to the extent of basing similar attributes then why stop there? why not also make the look similar?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 28, 2013)

Then why not copy the villain completelly? Or even take Frieza too?

There's a difference between making an homage and making a reboot.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

because it's a homage my god, what part of this is so hard to understand? he's using a formula and putting his own spin into it, the formula part being the homage.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 28, 2013)

Because making an homage in your oun manga doesn't mean you have the right to completelly copy another person's design. I liked how he took the concept and gave a different spin, but the design needed to be more original.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

except it wasn't the concept that he gave a different spin, it was cell.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2013)

Species wise Mureum looks like Cell as a character? No they're quite different.


----------



## Toriko (Mar 28, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> greed island > chimera ant right?



Yes, as honestly as my honest opinion can get I liked GI a lot more than the Chimera ant arc.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 28, 2013)

fuck Meruem and Komugi! Give me Youpi fucking up McMahon!


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 28, 2013)

Shozan said:


> fuck Meruem and Komugi! *Give me Youpi fucking up McMahon!*



one of my favorite part from the CA arc


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2013)

Aside from the visor part of the head, the ears and the tail I don't see the similarities like everyone else. I always thought people that said he looked like Cell were only looking at one or two things and ignoring the rest of his design. 

Although what makes him come off as a cell rip-off is his ability to absorb people and become stronger from it just like Cell. Maybe Togashi shouldn't have gave him that ability. I never was big on it since it wasn't as interesting as the majority of abilities in HXH but what's done is done.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 29, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I never understood what was so bad about the earlier parts of Ant arc.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure if you like training arcs with barely any fighting.


I felt they were too much drawn out.

It missed the direction and focus of the later parts of the Ant arc.





Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Peoeple say the yorkshin arc is the best becuase it was perfect. While the ant arc does exceed it in some categories it also has massive downfalls which detracft from the overall experience while yorkshin , while it doesnt hit the same highs, has no negatives attached to it and is thus seen a better and more consistent.


Yes, that's one of the reasons.

I can reread York Shin and it willl be a continuous thrill for me 10/10.

The Ant Arc, I don't feel like re-reading the Ant arc.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 29, 2013)

I sincerelly prefered the build up to Meruem's birth than what was happening in the middle of the arc, i liked how the Ants started withing Gon and Killua's reach in power, but then became more and more OP after learning Nen. There was a lot of stuff in the middle that i just found extremelly boring, for chapters the focus was shifted to ants i didn't care about, and some of the designs were just aweful, seemed like the kind of drawings a pre-teen tries to make.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 29, 2013)

I really liked Greed Island. Especially the training parts.


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2013)

If I remember his outfit has the same color scheme as Kawabara's from the dark tournament finals. I'm guessing it was a homage but who knows the anime team might change it. Hopefully they won't.



Danchou said:


> I felt they were too much drawn out.
> 
> It missed the direction and focus of the later parts of the Ant arc.Yes, that's one of the reasons.
> 
> ...



I really don't see this at all for some reason. Well, the pacing does start out slow but then it builds up for when Meruem is born. It is a long arc so its going to have a slow start compared to other arcs in HXH which are much shorter.


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 29, 2013)

YN and CA are both tens.
In terms of consistency, YN is a 100% and CA is like 98%, the only part it got "bad" was during the Gon's solo fights with owls and bats and shit like that. But at its peak, no arc in manga..not even YN which had some pretty complex stuff (especially during second half of the arc) can compete with it.


But you gotta admit, Knucle is retarded...


----------



## Xell (Mar 29, 2013)

I actually liked Gon's fights with the owl and bat.


----------



## x5exotic (Mar 29, 2013)

They focused on tricks instead of action but they weren't smart/tricky enough, kinda silly...
And they took more chapters than they needed (2? or 3?)

Basically when Gon and Kil went solo Gon's part was boring (bat, ownl, spring-snake) while Kil's was epic as hell (rammot, orthos, multiple fodder ants x Ikalgo)


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> YN and CA are both tens.
> In terms of consistency, YN is a 100% and CA is like 98%, the only part it got "bad" was during the Gon's solo fights with owls and bats and shit like that. But at its peak, no arc in manga..not even YN which had some pretty complex stuff (especially during second half of the arc) can compete with it.
> 
> 
> But you gotta admit, Knucle is retarded...



He puts his feelings and convictions above the greater good so yeah I guess that is stupid but he's not retarded.  He reminds me a lot of Kawabara which I'm sure Togashi was intending the entire time. They both suffer from letting their pride cloud their judgement.

I enjoyed Gon's fights with the fodder ants since it made them not seem too fodderish since they used the time of day, the layout of the area and their abilities all to their full advantage and pressured Gon for a bit. That was cool, it will probably be a LOT more enjoyable in the anime though since I remember having a bit of a hard time following those fights the first time reading it.

Killua's fights were way better since he was facing some ant that had a giant dung as a bomb, Ikalgo sniping at him from miles away and the darts sibling fight which was one of my favorite fights in the arc. This is where God Movement's comments about Togashi putting more effort into everyone else fights instead of Gon's ring true.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 29, 2013)

I love Yorkshin and the Celestial Tower. 

Some of my favortie parts where in Chimera Ant arc, but too many letdowns and slow pacing ruined it for me. 

I love the ending to CA arc.


----------



## SonicTron (Mar 29, 2013)

is this manga on long term break?


----------



## Rob (Mar 29, 2013)

So, @Everyone here, 

What are your predictions for the other Troupe members?

I really want to see more Feitan and Shalnark. 

Those guys are over-the-top badass. 

Dat Umbrella 
Dat Autopilot


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 29, 2013)

SonicTron said:


> is this manga on long term break?



yeah       .


----------



## Reality (Mar 30, 2013)

SonicTron said:


> is this manga ever going to comeback?



Fixed that for you

@Robluccirapes Yup, I know it's hard to believe but it is what it is.

Though it isn't really a surprise because The 2004 data book confirmed that he was a boy with the hint: A kimono-wearing boy (!?) with a lot of prospects.


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 30, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> *Peoeple say the yorkshin arc is the best becuase it was perfect.* While the ant arc does exceed it in some categories it also has massive downfalls which detracft from the overall experience while yorkshin , while it doesnt hit the same highs, has no negatives attached to it and is thus seen a better and more consistent.



No. Its not. The ending was very anticlimactic for me. Kurapika had the leader of the phantom troupe right in his hands but had to let him go to save his friends. That shit was weak, they could have had a much better ending. All that we got from the end was two dead phantom troupe members and the rest of the troupe pissed at Kurapika, hardly a great ending. The ant arc on the other hand had many great moments that put it above the yorkshin arc and it had a much better ending. The only thing bad I could see as a downfall of it was that it dragged on for some parts but besides that it was amazing. It was much more epic, exciting, and better written than the yorkshin arc.


Powerful Lord said:


> Meruem's the main atraction of the arc, i know he's an homage but even then his design could have been more original.



His design is original enough. I mean can _you_ think of a better design yourself? Probably not. It was good enough.


Danchou said:


> I felt they were too much drawn out.
> 
> It missed the direction and focus of the later parts of the Ant arc.Yes, that's one of the reasons.
> 
> ...



Fuck reading it I wanna watch it . Its gonna be amazing in the anime I can already tell.





RobLucciRapes said:


> So, @Everyone here,
> 
> What are your predictions for the other Troupe members?
> 
> ...



Danchou kicks Hisoka's ass and Kurapika soloes the rest of troupe all in one fight . Actually in all seriousness I think Kurapika should fight Feitan, he seems to be leader while Chrollo is out and I think it would be very entertaining to see them fight bcuz they should both be around the same speed.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 30, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> No. Its not. The ending was very anticlimactic for me. Kurapika had the leader of the phantom troupe right in his hands but had to let him go to save his friends. That shit was weak, they could have had a much better ending. All that we got from the end was two dead phantom troupe members and the rest of the troupe pissed at Kurapika, hardly a great ending. The ant arc on the other hand had many great moments that put it above the yorkshin arc and it had a much better ending. The only thing bad I could see as a downfall of it was that it dragged on for some parts but besides that it was amazing. It was much more epic, exciting, and better written than the yorkshin arc.



When i look at it almost every arc in Hunter X Hunter was anti-climatic:
Hunter exams: Gon faints and only wakes up after the end of the exam, the matches are told to him and Killua snaps and doesn't become a hunter.
Zoldyck arc: they let him go
Heaven arena: They get out after the Hisoka fight, don't try to even reach the top seats.
York New: you already said, Danchou is released and Hisoka doesn't get his fight.
Chimera Ants: The body guard and Meruem die because of a disease, they don't get killed in battle except for Pitou. 
Elections arc: Gon discovers his father almost by chance, the end result isn't shoun, only told in the next arc, and it turns out the winner decided to quit.

I actually don't mind much, they're unexpected but most of the times realistic and make sence.


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Danchou kicks Hisoka's ass and Kurapika soloes the rest of troupe all in one fight . Actually in all seriousness I think Kurapika should fight Feitan, he seems to be leader while Chrollo is out and I think it would be very entertaining to see them fight bcuz they should both be around the same speed.





I was thinking... a lot of random stuff actually. 

Nobunaga is going to want revenge on Kurapikia. Obviously. 

So he's pretty much bound to fight Kurapika. 

I feel like Chrollo should beat/kill(?) Hisoka close to the end of the story, 1. to give Hisoka his fight, and 2. to hype up Chrollo's strength even more, for the final battle. 

Shalnark and Killua  Lightnin' boys 

I'm not sure who Feitan should fight. 

Or Bonolenov. 

Or Korotopi (does he even fight?).

Or Machi. 

Or Phinks (Though I could see him fighting Gon, due to their similar fighting style)

Or Kalluto. (Fighting Killua would definitely put a twist on things, and we'd also have a chance to see them interact with each others)

Or Franklin. (I'm not sure why, but I want to see him die, if he dies, or loses, to the hands of Leorio )


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2013)

LOL at little Gon neck snapping in a split second!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 30, 2013)

Chrolo's return as a major villain has been long overdue, i hope Togashi doesn't troll us on this one, i think that Hisoka could fight Chrollo, Kurapika fights Feitan, killua vs Kaluto, but i'm not sure about Gon, i can see the Phantom Troupe once again surviving under new management. Then there's also Gyro to think about, and the Dark Continent (which may last longer than the ants arc).

Togashi really has more than enough material for 15 more years (32 more volumes in total if we're lucky), he he didn't took as many hiatus he would be able to rival One Piece's length, Gon finding his father felt like just the begining.

But i have a question, what does this mean exactly?



Did he mean that there's more inside the known world or that there were many more continents and places unexplored, similarly to Toriko's gourmet world? I like the idea of the Dark Continent, but i'm not a big fan of the idea of making 90% of the HxH like the D continent, that just means the characters will have the receive some tremendous power boosts, with Toriko it works, but with HxH there a consistensy we already expect.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2013)

It's a matter of "How high will Meruem rank among the creatures of the Dark Continent". If Top 10 I think they still need training but not that big of a jump like in Toriko. If he isn't even top 10 then they're are getting raped!


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 30, 2013)

Shozan said:


> It's a matter of "How high will Meruem rank among the creatures of the Dark Continent". If Top 10 I think they still need training but not that big of a jump like in Toriko. If he isn't even top 10 then they're are getting raped!



But is Dark Continent the biggest of the hiden worlds or one of the many? I like to think that Ging was talking about the worlds hiden inside the known world, but if he indeed meant that the space we know is only about 20% of the known then i don't know how Togashi will make it work, especially since there's still much explore from the reversed world map he already had.


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm really looking foward to the Dark Continent arc. I really keep looking at this thread hoping for information.


----------



## Danchou (Mar 30, 2013)

Was anyone else kind of surprised/disappoint that even Ging has never been to the Dark Continent? 

Really makes you wonder what kind of people do qualify.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 30, 2013)

Danchou said:


> Was anyone else kind of surprised/disappoint that even Ging has never been to the Dark Continent?
> 
> Really makes you wonder what kind of people do qualify.



I was a bit Disappoint that Ging never went to the outside world, everybody in the Sub section thought the scene of Ging on the dragon was proof of ging going to outside world, lolnope.

The people who qualify are mostly likely top tier hunter( like Ging) and the top 5 nen user.


----------



## tupadre97 (Mar 31, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> When i look at it almost every arc in Hunter X Hunter was anti-climatic:
> Hunter exams: Gon faints and only wakes up after the end of the exam, the matches are told to him and Killua snaps and doesn't become a hunter.
> Zoldyck arc: they let him go
> Heaven arena: They get out after the Hisoka fight, don't try to even reach the top seats.
> ...



I don't think the heaven arena arc was anti-climactic bcuz it was supposed to end with Hisoka vs Gon and the end of their fight was pretty funny (to me at least). The ending of the ant arc was amazing to me. Meruem's death scene was perfect, he had the power of a god but died in a human way it was very touching. Its not so bad that he and the other guards died from the poison (it was supposed to be the nuke of HxH, it would even make sense if there was no radiation). Gon vs Pitou makes up for them anyway (that fight was amazing). I also liked the end of the election arc. Gon finally meeting his father was very touching and realistic (they didn't have any big dramatic scene they just chilled together like a real father and son) and chapter 339 was great. It makes it feel like the real story is just beginning and now anything is possible for the rest of the story (if Togashi can get off his lazy ass and write it).


RobLucciRapes said:


> I was thinking... a lot of random stuff actually.
> 
> Nobunaga is going to want revenge on Kurapikia. Obviously.
> 
> ...


I want Kurapika to fight everyone at once and solo them like a boss 


Powerful Lord said:


> Chrolo's return as a major villain has been long overdue, i hope Togashi doesn't troll us on this one, i think that Hisoka could fight Chrollo, Kurapika fights Feitan, killua vs Kaluto, but i'm not sure about Gon, i can see the Phantom Troupe once again surviving under new management. Then there's also Gyro to think about, and the Dark Continent (which may last longer than the ants arc).
> 
> Togashi really has more than enough material for 15 more years (32 more volumes in total if we're lucky), he he didn't took as many hiatus he would be able to rival One Piece's length, Gon finding his father felt like just the begining.
> 
> ...



I think that this is Togashi's way of saying the world of HxH is "flat" and endlessly expanding. The only thing that limits it is his imagination. As for the power levels I doubt we will ever see anyone stronger than post nuke Meruem. EoS characters might be around his level though. Or maybe they'll be even stronger, maybe they'll just randomly start busting mountains and shit like Naruto, anything is possible with nen.


Torafarugo Ro said:


> I'm really looking foward to the Dark Continent arc. I really keep looking at this thread hoping for information.



Hey what if the dark continent was the continent Naruto is taking place making it canon to the HxH world and chakra was just a different version of nen. That would be funny.


Danchou said:


> Was anyone else kind of surprised/disappoint that even Ging has never been to the Dark Continent?
> 
> Really makes you wonder what kind of people do qualify.


Wait he's never been to the dark continent? I thought he was researching ancient ruins out there and thats where he got that monster he was riding when we first saw him.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 31, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> I was a bit Disappoint that Ging never went to the outside world, everybody in the Sub section thought the scene of Ging on the dragon was proof of ging going to outside world, lolnope.
> 
> * The people who qualify are mostly likely top tier hunter( like Ging) and the top 5 nen user.*




and Gon and Beyond Netero with his troop + Pariston and Popeye solo's!


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 31, 2013)

Sup folks.

I was rereading the chapter when gon gets healed and crashes the ongoing election and it seems to me at the end of that chapter that Togashi was speaking through Leorio when he was saying 'sorry' to Gon. I always thought it was odd...until I understood it this way. It looks like even Togashi thought all the mindbreak he put Gon through was too much.

Just my my take on that interesting tidbit.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Mar 31, 2013)

I think Pariston is probably the best antagonist so far. Who's with me? He's just so freakin villany.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 31, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> I want Kurapika to fight everyone at once and solo them like a boss


beware 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Tagoshi said in voulme 0 of Hunter x Hunter both Kurapika and the GR will die lol






Hakan Erkan said:


> I think Pariston is probably the best antagonist so far. Who's with me? He's just so freakin villany.


Pariston is boss af, he one of my characters in hxh. I can't wait to see his nen ability


----------



## Powerful Lord (Mar 31, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> beware
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Do you have any link about that? Either way that?'s the part of the story i'm looking most forward too.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 31, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Do you have any link about that? Either way that?'s the part of the story i'm looking most forward too.




*Spoiler*: __ 







> Q: What will happen to Kurapika and the Spiders?
> A: They are all going to die


----------



## Lipid Sama (Mar 31, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> Pariston is boss af, he one of my characters in hxh. I can't wait to see his nen ability



I'm voting manipulator


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 31, 2013)

He might be a Specialist. 

I always thought all of them dying would be the end result Togashi would reach since there wouldn't be much for Kurapika to do after his story is finished. He still might change his mind before he gets to that point though and spare Kurapika and one other Ryodan member. I wouldn't mind when all the loose ends are tied up in everyone's stories we get a nice little homage to dark tourney and get a tourney arc to conclude the series but this time not rushing through it like he did the 3 Kings tourney. 

We could have Gon, Killua, Kurapika, Leorio and Biscuit on a team vs people and maybe finally see some chars again like Hanzo and Menchi in action. It could be some type of special tourney held only for high tier nen users and hunters in Heaven's Arena. This is also a great way to see the Floor Masters.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 31, 2013)

TBH the person who translation the scan said he was unsure that the scan say everybody would die or just the GR not Kurapika.


----------



## Xell (Mar 31, 2013)

Any news on the new section? Are the mods just hoping we'll forget about it?


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 31, 2013)

Is the manga coming back?

If not why would there be a section?


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 31, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Is the manga coming back?
> 
> If not why would there be a section?



for the anime


----------



## Fujita (Mar 31, 2013)

Pariston strikes me as a Transmuter.

Whimsical and a liar 

Plus, I thought magnetism might be an interesting ability for him. Awful pun, I know, but his personality is magnetic. He's got charisma by the bucketload, but the way he applies it is entirely to his own liking. Personality-wise, he fits a transmuter's profile best. 

And I think it would make for a pretty cool Nen ability. Maybe he'd even be able to shut down Killua's abilities with it.


----------



## Xell (Mar 31, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Is the manga coming back?
> 
> If not why would there be a section?



Because things were fine and dandy when we had a section. There was a fair bit of discussion about various topics related to the HxH universe. 

We had the section for a while even when the manga was on hiatus and there was still discussion going on. That's saying something.


----------



## GeeX (Apr 1, 2013)

i think kurpika is gonna survive GR but in the arc after that, he will become useless fodder due to his lack of offensive abilities against non GR adversaries...


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 1, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How? An epic battle? Getting hit by a car? Old age???

I must know! D:


----------



## Danchou (Apr 1, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> Is the manga coming back?
> 
> If not why would there be a section?


THIS JUST IN.

HXH IS COMING BACK ON 31TH OF JUNE!!!

SAYS TOGASHI HAS ENOUGH CHAPTERS TO LAST TILL DECEMBER

I'm soo excited.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 1, 2013)

nice try  it's april the 2nd here already


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 1, 2013)

Danchou said:


> THIS JUST IN.
> 
> HXH IS COMING BACK ON 31TH OF JUNE!!!
> 
> ...



None of us will take that seriously without a source


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 1, 2013)

Danchou said:


> THIS JUST IN.
> 
> HXH IS COMING BACK ON 31TH OF JUNE!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 1, 2013)

Danchou said:


> THIS JUST IN.
> 
> HXH IS COMING BACK ON 31TH OF JUNE!!!
> 
> ...








*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll post that exact sequence of gifs when it  comes back for real 

But yeah, for a moment - just one moment after reading that post - it was like the clouds parted, flowers bloomed and the frowning horizon itself curved up into a smile. :33


----------



## Stannis (Apr 1, 2013)

Danchou said:


> THIS JUST IN.
> 
> HXH IS COMING BACK ON 31TH OF JUNE!!!
> 
> ...



You got me for a minute. 


 **


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Apr 1, 2013)

Danchou said:


> THIS JUST IN.
> 
> HXH IS COMING BACK ON 31TH OF JUNE!!!
> 
> ...


FOOL! This is no laughing matter!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 1, 2013)

Danchou said:


> THIS JUST IN.
> 
> HXH IS COMING BACK ON 31TH OF JUNE!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2013)

GeeX said:


> i think kurpika is gonna survive GR but in the arc after that, he will become useless fodder due to his lack of offensive abilities against non GR adversaries...



Except he has Emperor Time which saves him from this predicament.


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm no where near the chapter that mentions the Dark Continent, but I want to give my guesses on what might be there:

A. A society of humans who's culture revolves around NEN, thus the average person there is capable of it, and their strongest are probably around post-explosion Meruem level. Because of their destructive power, it is part of the reason why a "treaty" was made so that normal humans lived in the "normal" world, while this society agreed not to enter it and stay within the "dark continent".

If this is true, then any of the characters that go there could learn of their methods and training, then even they could become as powerful or even more powerful than Netero. Perhaps the average warrior over there is as strong as Netero? If so, this could lead up to some awesome battles at the level of Meruem vs Netero. Plus, with the higher tier people there, we could get to see fights at the level of Post-Explosion Meruem, whom we never got to see go all out.{He had a super beam that he never got to use on anybody!}

B. Somewhere in the Dark Continent, is a colony from the previous Chimera Ant invasion that probably occured decades ago? They were probably driven from the normal world and into the Dark Continent, where they had found their own corner to live at. Perhaps they are at a stalemate with the society of NEN users and thus do not attack each other due to overwhelming power from both ends.

If this were also true, it would have been cool if a Chimera Ant from the Dark Continent sensed Meruem, and what really happened was that he saved both him and his queen{Komugi} and got a Chimera Ant with the Nen ability of healing, removed the poison from their body. There Mereum and Komugi found refuge in a new world, while those in the old world think their dead. The reason a Chimera Ant was sent to save Meruem was because of his power and because the Ant King of the Dark Continent colony wants his aid in fighting the society of NEN users by gathering enough strong allies to break the stalemate.

Meanwhile, this leads to another plot twist! The reason Netero's son, Beyond Netero, is going to the Dark Continent is because this Chimera Ant that saved Meruem, was detected by his group, and the treaty made between the old world and new world states that no entities may enter the old world from the dark continent. So Beyond is retaliating for this "trespass" and that is why he is setting up this "expedition". He knows the society of NEN users or any other culture over there can do a thing about it because they dropped the ball first. 
This would probably be revealed later when Beyond's reasons for going to the Dark Continent are found out.

That's what I think will happen relating to the Dark Continent.


----------



## Kaido (Apr 1, 2013)

Sad news, I got a call from Togashi last night, (Ive known him since my last summer vacation that I spent in Japan where I met him in at the Dragon Quest Expo) and he told that sadly he would not be able to finish Hunter x Hunter because Jump fired him for being too lazy. However, all is not lost, "Luckily for the fans" he told me, "My dear friend Kishimoto agreed to finish my work once he ends Naruto, and he said to me", "Don't worry, I will write the story with same quality that I write Naruto, but the character interaction will be a little similar to mine, oh and I got Hiro Mashima to be the new artist".


----------



## Shozan (Apr 1, 2013)

...................


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 1, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> I'm no where near the chapter that mentions the Dark Continent, but I want to give my guesses on what might be there:
> 
> A. A society of humans who's culture revolves around NEN, thus the average person there is capable of it, and their strongest are probably around post-explosion Meruem level. Because of their destructive power, it is part of the reason why a "treaty" was made so that normal humans lived in the "normal" world, while this society agreed not to enter it and stay within the "dark continent".
> 
> ...



I like your ideas but not so much of Meruem surviving, his death was very well made and i think the other girl's death was revealed too, i don't think we need to see the chimera ants either, i'm anxious to see the new creatures the dark world will bring.

The idea of the Dark Continent having powerful nen users has been told before and i like it. By the way, with Ging's mention of the outside world is it possible that there are many other unexplored continent or is the Dark Continent it?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 1, 2013)

There are probably more unexplored places but I doubt we'll ever cover them. NGL wasn't exactly fully explored from what I can remember and that's why the ants hid out there.


----------



## Rob (Apr 2, 2013)

For the anime-watchers, episode 73 is out.... and it was fucking amazing! 

Can't wait for 74! Shit is gonna' get really real'


----------



## Rob (Apr 2, 2013)

Kaido King Of Beasts said:


> Sad news, I got a call from Togashi last night, (Ive known him since my last summer vacation that I spent in Japan where I met him in at the Dragon Quest Expo) and he told that sadly he would not be able to finish Hunter x Hunter because Jump fired him for being too lazy. However, all is not lost, "Luckily for the fans" he told me, "My dear friend Kishimoto agreed to finish my work once he ends Naruto, and he said to me", "Don't worry, I will write the story with same quality that I write Naruto, but the character interaction will be a little similar to mine, oh and I got Hiro Mashima to be the new artist".



You better be joking... 

I will blow my fucking brains out if that's true... 

Kidding of course... but still...


----------



## Fujita (Apr 2, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> There are probably more unexplored places but I doubt we'll ever cover them. NGL wasn't exactly fully explored from what I can remember and that's why the ants hid out there.



NGL was an isolationist environmentalist collective. They abandoned most modern technology and tried to live in harmony with nature. No real media network, which made it easy for the ants to wipe out entire villages with few noticing. Which was also why nothing was reported to the outside world, and Kaito, Gon and Killua had to enter NGL following a hunch and not solid info.  

There was also a criminal underside, with Gyro using the true believers as cover for a drug operation. Those guys put up more of a fight against the ants, but even they couldn't really do much. 

And so the ants could grow and develop without a full-scale invasion from the HA... until Pitou was born and even Netero didn't want to go near their nest.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 2, 2013)

> and their strongest are probably around post-explosion Meruem level.



That would kind of undercut the idea of Mereum being some sort of perfect being. I would like to think this manga is intelligent enough to leave Mereum high up in its echelons. Some creatures with more brute strength or humans with creative abilities could match up in some ways but they should not tarnish Mereum's achievement.



> Perhaps the average warrior over there is as strong as Netero?



Horrible idea. If anything this series should be careful to not raise the powerlevels anymore than it already has. Fights in this series are about strategic thinking not overpowering your enemies. What made the chimera arc special was that you had a series with strategic fights crossing with concepts from a series like DB, where its almost pure strength. It was interesting to see DB style characters, the ants, face off against the HxH style fighters, humans. This should be left to a one arc thing, as that arc was clearly a homage to DB, the next one should go to a much flatter feeling of strengths between characters.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 2, 2013)

I feel that while the New World may harbor a few godlike beings stronger even than Meruem was post-nuke, they won't be opponents that anybody will level-grind to beat. If anything, they'd be obstacles to get around, more like braving the elements on an exploration than Nen-user-to-Nen-user combat.

Because having Meruem or even Netero-level human combatants as a regular thing, or to use the New World as an opportunity to level up everybody, would cheapen the whole thing. While such a thing would be permissible in the sense that it expands the theme of exploration and helps you get a feel for the sheer overwhelming size of the outside world. 

(It's worth noting that as far as Nen goes, Alluka is probably stronger than Meruem, just not in quite the same sense. So I think that it wouldn't cheapen Meruem's own development if it was done in a sufficiently different manner.)


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 3, 2013)

GeeX said:


> i think kurpika is gonna survive GR but in the arc after that, he will become useless fodder due to his lack of offensive abilities against non GR adversaries...



The only chain that has to do with the phantom troupe is the chain jail. He still has his other chains and his unrevealed index finger chain. Besides that he is fast a hell (he was dancing around Uvo that entire fight) and his durability is crazy high (he tanked a big bang impact from Uvo). I think he'll be alright once he's done with the phantom troupe.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 3, 2013)

People seem to forget that Kurapika was first seen using the chain against non GR members. Only one finger is for them. The jail chain.

Emperor time and the rest of the chains which can be used for defensive purposes(stopping/catching bullets example), offensive purposes(smashing shit with the chains), tracking/lying(dowsing), and healing can be used anytime, against anyone. It's a very useful ability and gets that much better when he uses emperor time.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 3, 2013)

but if its a battle to death then he's in disavantage + the chain powers are only enhanced against Ryodan members.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2013)

As long as he keeps improving that shouldn't be a problem. That extra chain might even take care of this problem, who knows. When he shows up again I'm sure he'll be more than capable of handling himself against high level non Ryodan.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 3, 2013)

How many volumes do you all think HxH is going to last more? i bet about 28, i think we're half way through.


----------



## Rob (Apr 3, 2013)

Did anyone see that dudes post?! 

Kishitmoto?! 

Why is no one responding to that!? 




I'm going to literally cry if that happens...


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 3, 2013)

Shozan said:


> but if its a battle to death then he's in disavantage + *the chain powers are only enhanced against Ryodan members*.



Only chain jail has anything to do with the troupe.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 3, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> How many volumes do you all think HxH is going to last more? i bet about 28, i think we're half way through.



I think we're about halfway thru the story as well.


----------



## Xell (Apr 3, 2013)

Togashi will die before he finishes HxH.. You know it to be true..


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 3, 2013)

Any chapters?


----------



## chibbselect (Apr 3, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Did anyone see that dudes post?!
> 
> Kishitmoto?!
> 
> ...



read it's post date.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 3, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> How many volumes do you all think HxH is going to last more? i bet about 28, i think we're half way through.



1

Maybe 2 on the outside.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 3, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> 1
> 
> Maybe 2 on the outside.



Yep, 1 will cover the rest of Kurapika's story with the Ryodan and 2 will cover outside world in a rushed tourney arc.


----------



## Kaido (Apr 3, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> How many volumes do you all think HxH is going to last more? i bet about 28, i think we're half way through.


between 200-300 chapters


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 4, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I like your ideas but not so much of Meruem surviving, his death was very well made and i think the other girl's death was revealed too, i don't think we need to see the chimera ants either, i'm anxious to see the new creatures the dark world will bring.
> 
> The idea of the Dark Continent having powerful nen users has been told before and i like it. By the way, with Ging's mention of the outside world is it possible that there are many other unexplored continent or is the Dark Continent it?


I see, even so, I was spoiled about his death due to a wiki, so maybe I didn't get the same impact you did as I'm a sucker for well made scenes. Anyways, I only felt like or kind wish that he and komugi survived and went somewhere, and then after finding out about the dark continent here, I thought it be the place for them. Then wires connected and I thought perhaps theres also a chimera ant colony surviving there from a previous invasion.



Stilzkin said:


> That would kind of undercut the idea of Mereum being some sort of perfect being. I would like to think this manga is intelligent enough to leave Mereum high up in its echelons. Some creatures with more brute strength or humans with creative abilities could match up in some ways but they should not tarnish Mereum's achievement.


I sort of agree with the whole Mereum being a perfect being thing. I guess I based part of my theory on Dark Continent power levels from the idea that in shonen, there would be higher tier in a hard to reach place thats outside the realm of norm in that world. And in their normal world, I thought that perhaps their idea of nen is imperfect, and that perhaps in a place where NEN is understood and practiced by everybody, it would have developed to a level that would make the high tier humans look average. So maybe, instead, only like 1 to 5 warriors in their entire society are at PRE-explosion Meruem level, and nobody in the entire world is at POST-explosion Meruem, and that way, he would still be the strongest except for whoever is the Ant King over there.{It be funny if this Ant's design is inspired by imperfect cell in his second form.}



> Horrible idea. If anything this series should be careful to not raise the powerlevels anymore than it already has. Fights in this series are about strategic thinking not overpowering your enemies. What made the chimera arc special was that you had a series with strategic fights crossing with concepts from a series like DB, where its almost pure strength. It was interesting to see DB style characters, the ants, face off against the HxH style fighters, humans. This should be left to a one arc thing, as that arc was clearly a homage to DB, the next one should go to a much flatter feeling of strengths between characters.


I totally agree that it might be a horrible idea and again, I came up with this part of the idea from what I've heard of a formula sometimes used in Shonen. The strategic fights is something I do enjoy in this series, but I was thinking if the heroes raised their power to be equal to that of their opponents, then fights would go about like the Zoldyck father and grandfather VS Krollo. Although, I do like the underdog fights, I still think theres room for both even if some of the main characters raise their power. It still feels odd that Netero could be the only person in the entire world at his level, I hope theres at least a handful like him in the Dark Continent, even if none are at PRE-explosion Meruem power.



Fujita said:


> I feel that while the New World may harbor a few godlike beings stronger even than Meruem was post-nuke, they won't be opponents that anybody will level-grind to beat. If anything, they'd be obstacles to get around, more like braving the elements on an exploration than Nen-user-to-Nen-user combat.
> 
> Because having Meruem or even Netero-level human combatants as a regular thing, or to use the New World as an opportunity to level up everybody, would cheapen the whole thing. While such a thing would be permissible in the sense that it expands the theme of exploration and helps you get a feel for the sheer overwhelming size of the outside world.
> 
> (It's worth noting that as far as Nen goes, Alluka is probably stronger than Meruem, just not in quite the same sense. So I think that it wouldn't cheapen Meruem's own development if it was done in a sufficiently different manner.)



I feel that too, it feels like their are bigger power levels out there in the dark continent. 

I guess your right that it would probably be detrimental if Netero level humans where common. What about if there were only like a handful of them at that level, and maybe a few at pre-explosion meruem level that would be considered the strongest there. And they could brag about how Chimera Ants are nothing to them and why there society doesn't have problems with them?

Also I think if theres an Chimera Ant Colony from a previous invasion in the Dark Continent, do you think the Ant King there should be as strong as pre or post explosion Mereum? I think it woul d be interesting if he was a stronger and it would be because he ate so many strong opponents over several decades. Probably as strong as pre-explosion via the eating method since Ant Kings are meant to be perfect beings.


----------



## Teriyaki Chicken (Apr 4, 2013)

I was thinking about Beyond Netero


Netero never said anything about him until he died. So he must be rotten and he said to take him down.


Do you think he has the same abilities as Netero? 

The Buddha statue and such.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2013)

Thinking about it he might be a son Netero didn't respect. I doubt he has the same abilities as his father. I'm guessing he might have higher versions of Netero's martial arts but applies them differently and follows a different philosophy from Netero.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 4, 2013)

Jouninja said:


> I see, even so, I was spoiled about his death due to a wiki, so maybe I didn't get the same impact you did as I'm a sucker for well made scenes. Anyways, I only felt like or kind wish that he and komugi survived and went somewhere, and then after finding out about the dark continent here, I thought it be the place for them. Then wires connected and I thought perhaps theres also a chimera ant colony surviving there from a previous invasion.



I was spoiled by the wikia too, and i thought his death was well done, i felt like his story had come to an end and him being alive would tarnish the plot and those final moments. I liked the chimera ants but i would hate it if all we saw from now on were more, give us more strange and strong creatures, not the same thing all over again.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 4, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I was spoiled by the wikia too, and i thought his death was well done, i felt like his story had come to an end and him being alive would tarnish the plot and those final moments. I liked the chimera ants but i would hate it if all we saw from now on were more, give us more strange and strong creatures, not the same thing all over again.



Sadly it looks like they will return in the future with the hint Togashi made toward a future hunter exam with ants in it.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 4, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Sadly it looks like they will return in the future with the hint Togashi made toward a future hunter exam with ants in it.



When did he do that? I don't mind ants appearing now and then, or even their origin being explored, i just don't think they should be important again.


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 4, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> When did he do that? I don't mind ants appearing now and then, or even their origin being explored, i just don't think they should be important again.





Powerful Lord said:


> How many volumes do you all think HxH is going to last more? i bet about 28, i think we're half way through.



At least 20 more volumes


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 4, 2013)

lol what? another 20 volumes from togashi? loool.


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 4, 2013)

> lol what? another 20 volumes from togashi? loool.


----------



## Pika305 (Apr 4, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> lol what? another 20 volumes from togashi? loool.



I'll have kids by then and they'll grow up and we'll all be waiting for Togashi to come out of hiatus number 50...


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> When did he do that? I don't mind ants appearing now and then, or even their origin being explored, i just don't think they should be important again.



Hopefully they'll look more human like Palm and not more beast like since they're hybrids.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 5, 2013)

my friend told me Gon is a boring main character 

how can ppl be so wrong


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 5, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> my friend told me Gon is a boring main character
> 
> how can ppl be so wrong



Who does he prefer? If you're comparing him to Edward Elric, Vash the Stampede, Kenshin Himura, Dark Schinder, JoJo or Sakata Gintoki then he does fall a bit short.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 5, 2013)

In the begining he seems a little too generic, but by Greed Island you realize he's more than what it seems.


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2013)

Gon... boring...      :sanji  

@Everyone

Can someone explain Hakoware to me, thoroughly. I read it's abilities on wiki, but I'm still a bit confused... 

Could you proved examples?


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay, from what I remember.. Knuckle loans his nen to someone and said person will receive a nen increase.

Slowly over time, interest will build up. Every time Knuckle punches the person, interest also gains. 

It will continue to gain until the user's nen limit is reached, in which case, their nen is sealed. 

I probably skimmed over some details, but that was how I assumed it worked.


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2013)

Xell said:


> Okay, from what I remember.. Knuckle loans his nen to someone and said person will receive a nen increase.
> 
> Slowly over time, interest will build up. Every time Knuckle punches the person, interest also gains.
> 
> ...



Ok, so let me create a scenario, and you tell me if that's what you mean. 

Knuckles vs. Gon. 
Gon's Nen-max is 100,000. 
Knuckle lands several hits, increasing Gon's interest to over 100,000. 
Gon is incapable of fighting anymore. 

Is that why Knuckle and co. were so freaked out when Yupi hit over 200k?!


----------



## Shozan (Apr 5, 2013)

I think he can fight, but just not with nen. and yeah, Youpi had monstrous quantity of nen.


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Ok, so let me create a scenario, and you tell me if that's what you mean.
> 
> Knuckles vs. Gon.
> Gon's Nen-max is 100,000.
> ...



Yep, exactly. But yeah, as Shozan said, you could still fight, just without Nen.. Which isn't really recommended. Hell, couldn't you just Baptise someone who's had their Nen sealed?

And yes, that is why. That whole situation seemed pretty hopeless!


----------



## Jouninja (Apr 5, 2013)

I think Hunter x Hunter is coming back .


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2013)

I think you're delusional.


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh, Xell, another thing. I read on the wiki that Knuckle doesn't take damage if Potclean is up... or something along the lines of that. 

Some condition with Hakoware?


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2013)

Isn't it that he doesn't take damage if the opponent can't exceed the specified amount of nen with their attack? Hence why he was staying away from Yupi, as he could easily go over the damage limit. God I should reread the Chimera Ant arc.. My memory is so bad..


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 5, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> my friend told me Gon is a boring main character
> 
> how can ppl be so wrong



My friend told me that HXH is a rip off of Naruto, and Togashi should be sue for copyright


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Apr 5, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Oh, Xell, another thing. I read on the wiki that Knuckle doesn't take damage if Potclean is up... or something along the lines of that.
> 
> Some condition with Hakoware?





Xell said:


> Isn't it that he doesn't take damage if the opponent can't exceed the specified amount of nen with their attack? Hence why he was staying away from Yupi, as he could easily go over the damage limit. God I should reread the Chimera Ant arc.. My memory is so bad..



When Potclean is activated, Knuckle gets a buffer for da[FONT=&quot]mage. When he deals da[/FONT][FONT=&quot]mage, it adds to Potclean's total instead of hurting the opponent. Likewise, when Knuckle takes da[/FONT][FONT=&quot]mage, instead of getting hurt hi[/FONT][FONT=&quot]mself, the a[/FONT][FONT=&quot]mount of Nen he was hit with is subtracted fro[/FONT][FONT=&quot]m Potclean's total.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2013)

Xell, ESG, you guys are saviors 

Reps to both


----------



## Xell (Apr 5, 2013)

No problem. I'll admit, it's a lot to take in when it's first explained in the manga.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 6, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> My friend told me that HXH is a rip off of Naruto, and Togashi should be sue for copyright



Really? Did you tell him that HxH appeared first and that Kishi admited to asking to borrow some elements from Togashi?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 6, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> My friend told me that HXH is a rip off of Naruto, and Togashi should be sue for copyright



Your friend sounds like a tool. Even my casual manga reading brother knows HXH came first. Tell your friend to read more manga.


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 6, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Can someone explain Hakoware to me, thoroughly. I read it's abilities on wiki, but I'm still a bit confused...
> 
> Could you proved examples?



1) Got confused about Hakoware
2) Tried to understand it while re-reading
3) Didn't care enough to bother with it, it's a stupid ability anyway
4) Mored on with my life


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 6, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Really? Did you tell him that HxH appeared first and that Kishi admitted to asking to borrow some elements from Togashi?


 according to her the first draft for naruto was made in 1997 



S.A.F said:


> Your friend sounds like a tool. Even my casual manga reading brother knows HXH came first. *Tell your friend to read more manga.*


 She one of those anime fans who thinks her taste is better than everybody, and I told her to read more manga already she not listening


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 6, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> according to her the first draft for naruto was made in 1997
> 
> She one of those anime fans who thinks her taste is better than everybody, and I told her to read more manga already she not listening



Tell her the first draft had nothing to do with how naruto is right now and that Sasuke was only created after the first chapters was published because an editor asked for Kishi to add a rival


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2013)

@HxH being a rip-off of Naruto 


x5exotic said:


> 1) Got confused about Hakoware
> 2) Tried to understand it while re-reading
> 3) Didn't care enough to bother with it, it's a stupid ability anyway
> 4) Mored on with my life



What are you talking about? Me, or you? 

Cus I care. Knuckle is one of the most badass characters in that show, and his ability is one of my favorites, tbh.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 6, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> My friend told me that HXH is a rip off of Naruto, and Togashi should be sue for copyright


you should smack your friend in the head.. with a bamboo.. to the beat of ohayou


----------



## Yonk (Apr 7, 2013)

Next week is the last episode of Greed Island.

Two more weeks until Chimera Ant arc begins; two more weeks until the series enters uncharted territory; two more weeks until this entire thing finally becomes its own anime instead of a bad copy. Two more weeks until it's impossible for anyone to do a 1999 versus 2011 episode comparison...

I have never been more excited.


~ Yonk


----------



## x5exotic (Apr 7, 2013)

The problem is: I don't WANT to understand, just when I read the word 'interest', I lost my interest.
I hate all this business-y talk


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 7, 2013)

Yonk said:


> Next week is the last episode of Greed Island.
> 
> Two more weeks until Chimera Ant arc begins; two more weeks until the series enters uncharted territory;* two more weeks until this entire thing finally becomes its own anime instead of a bad copy*. Two more weeks until it's impossible for anyone to do a 1999 versus 2011 episode comparison...
> 
> ...



you're an idiot.


----------



## GeeX (Apr 7, 2013)

Yonk said:


> Next week is the last episode of Greed Island.
> 
> Two more weeks until Chimera Ant arc begins; two more weeks until the series enters uncharted territory; two more weeks until this entire thing finally becomes its own anime instead of a bad copy. Two more weeks until it's impossible for anyone to do a 1999 versus 2011 episode comparison...
> 
> ...



lol, have you seen GI?
that was an almost perfect adaptation with awesome animation in the dodgeball and Gen vs Gon fight...

almost perfect because i wish that they had spent more time with the training... 
i really love the training... ahaha...


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 7, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


>



i sometimes feel that this guy is just laughing at his fans


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 8, 2013)

Well he touched the art up in all those volumes so he wasn't laughing too much but recently he stopped doing that so I'd definitely say he doesn't care about us now. All those scribbles still being in the latest volumes is just.....disrespectful to the people dedicated to buying his volumes whenever they come out.

And with the latest lengthy hiatus, He's definitely laughing now.



Yonk said:


> Next week is the last episode of Greed Island.
> 
> Two more weeks until Chimera Ant arc begins; two more weeks until the series enters uncharted territory; two more weeks until this entire thing finally becomes its own anime instead of a bad copy. Two more weeks until it's impossible for anyone to do a 1999 versus 2011 episode comparison...
> 
> ...



No one really did this for GI though. It all stopped after York Shin ended.


----------



## GeeX (Apr 9, 2013)

every one agrees that the GI ovas are shit,
even thou i liked it back then,...


----------



## Russo (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 11, 2013)

togashi reads nausicaa. cool


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 11, 2013)

My favorite scribble chapter is probably chapter 184.
Every time i read it online, i can't stop laughing.
All the pages look like crap, and then there is this single panel of food (with the turkey) that has so much details into it. It's like he puts all his energy to draw it to the detriment of the rest of the chapter.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

Togashi must have been real hungry that day.

heh, so the territories were based off Stands? Interesting.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2013)

Bobop said:


> My favorite scribble chapter is probably chapter 184.
> Every time i read it online, i can't stop laughing.
> All the pages look like crap, and then there is this single panel of food (with the turkey) that has so much details into it. It's like he puts all his energy to draw it to the detriment of the rest of the chapter.



lmfao I never noticed that


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Apr 11, 2013)

Lmao dat turkey.


----------



## hehey (Apr 11, 2013)

Lol Togashi" oh that award YYH got, Slam Dunk shouldve gotten it".... never imagined him as a modest type./


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 11, 2013)

hehey said:


> Lol Togashi" oh that award YYH got, Slam Dunk shouldve gotten it".... never imagined him as a modest type./



togashi isn't being modest, he already knew inoue was god-tier even back then.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 11, 2013)

IMO Slam Dunk > YYH


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 11, 2013)

So how long has it been since the hiatus started?


----------



## Iskandar (Apr 11, 2013)

^13 months.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

Shozan said:


> IMO Slam Dunk > YYH



It was pretty boss. If we're talking about manga here then yeah. Can't say the same for the anime though. YYH anime rapes Slam Dunks.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 11, 2013)

Manga talk 100%

I even cried!


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 11, 2013)

Bobop said:


> ^13 months.



does anyone remember that one hxh 2011 fan who was so sure togashi wouldn't go back on hiatus and when togashi did he kept saying it was only for a few months  he got banned awhile ago.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 11, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> It was pretty boss. If we're talking about manga here then yeah. Can't say the same for the anime though. YYH anime rapes Slam Dunks.


anime slam dunk best moments > anime yyh best moments
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6J77xxy7rQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

Meh, anime Slam Dunk was too slow for me.

That episode you posted was really good though, just got done watching it. That 747 noise when he dunked.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mwVEkTK-Xds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 11, 2013)

I might have to rewatch the Slam Dunk anime because I don't remember them handling the games this good earlier on.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 13, 2013)

Togashi interview with Fujimaki


----------



## Danchou (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks. I wish Togashi did more interviews like this. I like to see his thinking process.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 13, 2013)

> ---For the both of you, what are your beliefs as mangaka?
> 
> Togashi: For me, it will only appear when I draw battle manga, which is the determination ?to kill off the protagonist anytime? (laugh).



Gon better watch out !


----------



## Danchou (Apr 13, 2013)

While I like the fact that Togashi wants to create an atmosphere in which you get the feeling that even the protagonist isn't safe from lethal harm, in both times the sacrifice was cheapened by something resembling a deus ex machina. 

First it was Gon's arm being healed in GI and the second time Gon was healed by Alluka.


----------



## GeeX (Apr 13, 2013)

Danchou said:


> While I like the fact that Togashi wants to create an atmosphere in which you get the feeling that even the protagonist isn't safe from lethal harm, in both times the sacrifice was cheapened by something resembling a deus ex machina.
> 
> First it was Gon's arm being healed in GI and the second time Gon was healed by Alluka.



Angel's Breath is not a dues ex...
Alluka is...

But it would have been cool if gon never fully recovered from ant arc...
an armless gon would be as cool as a handless rick...
beating the odds with one limb missing...


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 13, 2013)

Danchou said:


> While I like the fact that Togashi wants to create an atmosphere in which you get the feeling that even the protagonist isn't safe from lethal harm, in both times the sacrifice was cheapened by something resembling a deus ex machina.
> 
> First it was Gon's arm being healed in GI and the second time Gon was healed by Alluka.



Well if he never got healed we wouldn't really have a story anymore would we. It also makes sense how he was healed so its ok to me.


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 13, 2013)

> *Togashi:* In order to win, the protagonist loses something important, using this sort of method to create contradictions in the reader’s heart is one of the ways. For example, it’s something like this, the team member is going out with someone. However, after the main protagonist wins, the girlfriend dies, things like that. But don’t ask me why she dies! (laugh).


My favorite quote from the interview


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 13, 2013)

not like we already didn't know togashi gives zero fucks about anyone that isn't a main character


----------



## Yonk (Apr 14, 2013)

Next episode preview confirms what we had all suspected for so long: that the entire storyline regarding Gon's relationship with Kaito will be revealed as flashbacks when they are reunited at the start of the Chimera Ant arc. 

There's also a teaser revealing the Queen for the first time. I'm so excited that I can barely contain myself. I'll bet viewership skyrockets next week from all the people just waiting for new content who didn't want to bother watching the parts that had already been animated.


~ Yonk


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 15, 2013)

Try this: Ch.11

The last few GI chapters and some of the first couple of CA chapters are scribble, but the rest are good quality.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2013)

I have the GI RAW chapters from the volumes and tbh the art aside from some backgrounds aren't too much better.  


*Spoiler*: __ 









He could've easily redrew these better.


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 15, 2013)

^That's an understatement.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2013)

This is what happens when we follow a series from a lazy mangaka. Bastard!! mangaka is even lazier than Togashi but at least his art is way better in the volume releases.


----------



## Justice (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anyone know the chapter in the Chinerma Ant arc where Morel was almost attacked by Gon? Morel told Gon to think Morel as Pitou.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 15, 2013)

Phoenix Hawk said:


> Does anyone know the chapter in the Chinerma Ant arc where Morel was almost attacked by Gon? Morel told Gon to think Morel as Pitou.



Chapter 223. I really liked that part.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 16, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Chapter 223. I really liked that part.



That moment was epic. The funny thing is that if he would have tried to hit Pitou with that rock it would do nothing lol.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wth is taking Togashi so long to get off hiatus? He better be planning out and writing the rest of the entire story or something. Come on Togashi enough is enough get off ur lazy ass and start writing the manga already.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> That moment was epic. The funny thing is that if he would have tried to hit Pitou with that rock it would do nothing lol.



Yeah, all of Gon's anger and rage would have been in vain while Pitou turns him into ant food. But you have to remember if actually confronted with Pitou face to face he probably would have just went into that rage he went into that produced Adult Gon later on.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 16, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah, all of Gon's anger and rage would have been in vain while Pitou turns him into ant food. But you have to remember if actually confronted with Pitou face to face he probably would have just went into that rage he went into that produced Adult Gon later on.



Maybe, but if he had fought Pitou from the beginning and Pitou didn't have to heal Komugi he would have easily soloed Gon. Thats what I'm trying to say.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 16, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> Maybe, but if he had fought Pitou from the beginning and Pitou didn't have to heal Komugi he would have easily soloed Gon. Thats what I'm trying to say.



Nothing a Killua sacrifice can't solve.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 16, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Nothing a Killua sacrifice can't solve.



Lol Gon would have went Super Adult Gon if that would have happened.


----------



## Rob (Apr 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who also checks for HxH every Wednesday?  

That lazy cunt is going to die before he gets even close to finishing!


----------



## Selva (Apr 18, 2013)

I can't believe the manga isn't back yet. He's going to take 2 years (or even longer) hiatus this time around, isn't he?


----------



## Rinnel (Apr 18, 2013)

Hxh 2011' Chimera ants trailer,  enjoy !


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reyes (Apr 18, 2013)

Selva said:


> I can't believe the manga isn't back yet. *He's going to take 2 years (or even longer) hiatus this time around, isn't he?*



That DQ10 is keeping him busy.


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 18, 2013)

IIRC DQ10 is a MMO,


----------



## Stannis (Apr 18, 2013)

Rinnel said:


> Hxh 2011' Chimera ants trailer,  enjoy !
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rob (Apr 18, 2013)

Yep. I think they just finished GI. 
It was very well done. 

Can't wait for  the CA arc!!! 

Yupi<3
Feitan<3
Phinks<3
Shalnark<3
Meruem<3
Netero<3
Knuckle<3

SO MANY COOL CHARACTERS!!!


----------



## Finvarra (Apr 19, 2013)

Yep Greed Island just finsihed here's hopeing for a good job on the ANT ark. They have done really well so far so I am expecting amazing anime momments.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 19, 2013)

I dropped the series after York Shin, but I think I'll check out the Chimera Ant.

I'm going in with low expectations.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2013)

Selva said:


> I can't believe the manga isn't back yet. He's going to take 2 years (or even longer) hiatus this time around, isn't he?



yep, them 30 chapters sure took a lot out of him.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 19, 2013)

If Togashi is going to abandon the series I think this would be a good stopping point. 

A lot of the characters were left looking into the future. Better to leave things there, with people about to venture of into the unknown, then to start plot strands that will never be closed.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 19, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I dropped the series after York Shin, but I think I'll check out the Chimera Ant.
> 
> I'm going in with low expectations.



You should watch the Greed Island arc it was a great adaption. Much better than the manga or OVA series.


----------



## Gold Roger (Apr 20, 2013)

If anyone has stopped reading it then the their best bet is to watch the 2011 Anime.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Apr 20, 2013)

^you are probably right,I've forgotten most of the characters names already imo.(HxH is a great shounen don't get me wrong)


----------



## DanteAM (Apr 20, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I dropped the series after York Shin, but I think I'll check out the Chimera Ant.
> 
> I'm going in with low expectations.



Why would you do that ?! HxH is a series that get better and better as long as it move forward. thought Greed Island was a little disappointment, i didn't like it that much, the best thing about it is Gon vs Gensuru. anyway Chimera Ant is really amazing, for me it's the best Arc beside with York shin. but it's too damn long!


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 20, 2013)

I have to agree. If Togashi is going to abandon the series. Do it now.


----------



## Danchou (Apr 20, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> You should watch the Greed Island arc it was a great adaption. Much better than the manga or OVA series.


I have been hearing good things about GI, so maybe I'll watch it after the Ant arc.





DanteAM said:


> Why would you do that ?! HxH is a series that get better and better as long as it move forward. thought Greed Island was a little disappointment, i didn't like it that much, the best thing about it is Gon vs Gensuru. anyway Chimera Ant is really amazing, for me it's the best Arc beside with York shin. but it's too damn long!


I'm up to date with all HxH chapters, it's just that I've already watched GI and it's not one of my faves.

I watched up to York Shin because I only wanted to see whether Madhouse did it justice.

Now I'm anxious to see how Madhouse is going to adapt the Ant arc. They better don't pull any punches, because it's my second favourite arc too. I'm afraid they will though.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 20, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> If Togashi is going to abandon the series I think this would be a good stopping point.
> 
> A lot of the characters were left looking into the future. Better to leave things there, with people about to venture of into the unknown, then to start plot strands that will never be closed.




He has to at least expand jairo's current story first.



Was it fortunate that gon and jairo did not meet that day?

I must know. D:



Danchou said:


> They better don't pull any punches, because it's my second favourite arc too. I'm afraid they will though.




Since they are covering the ant arc, I think its a safe bet that there's going to be heavy censorship.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Apr 21, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> yep, them 30 chapters sure took a lot out of him.



That was the longest amount of time its been in continuous publication

The second longest was twenty one issues


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 21, 2013)

Torafarugo Ro said:


> I have to agree. If Togashi is going to abandon the series. Do it now.



Hell no. We got way too many loose ends for him to tie up. Like Gyro, Kurapika's revenge plot and who sent the phantom troupe to kill the kurta clan, the dark continent and outside world. The real story is just beginning. Togashi needs to get off his fat ass and start drawing the manga again or let someone else do it for him. I'm tired of the god damn hiatuses. Lets go Togashi.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Apr 21, 2013)

Kite being voiced by Shanks made me giggle.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 21, 2013)

Ice Cream said:


> He has to at least expand jairo's current story first.
> 
> 
> 
> Was it fortunate that gon and jairo did not meet that day?





tupadre97 said:


> Hell no. We got way too many loose ends for him to tie up. Like Gyro, Kurapika's revenge plot and who sent the phantom troupe to kill the kurta clan, the dark continent and outside world. The real story is just beginning. Togashi needs to get off his fat ass and start drawing the manga again or let someone else do it for him. I'm tired of the god damn hiatuses. Lets go Togashi.



Those storylines are either likely to be very long or lead to more storylines. I'd rather not have a rushed plot for Kurapika dealing with the Spiders. 

The end of a long arc and the moment after Gon has found his father is the best possible conclusion to the series without it actually being a conclusion. I would cringe if we were left half way through an arc.

What are the chances Togashi actually goes back to drawing chapters every week or even every other week? We would be lucky to get one finished arc in 10 years at this rate.

On the other hand Togashi could always write one final arc for the anime or maybe make a movie to wrap up Kurapika and Jairo. The Outer world can just be something that is left for us to imagine, (like in FMA were they travel east at the end).


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2013)

Or Togashi could stop being a lazy shit and do what he was paid to do and that's draw and finish his manga. Shit it doesn't even have to be weekly, make it bi weekly or monthly just as long as theirs some existing schedule. Dude has taken so much time off he should be able to go an entire year plus without a lengthy break.


----------



## tupadre97 (Apr 22, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Or Togashi could stop being a lazy shit and do what he was paid to do and that's draw and finish his manga. Shit it doesn't even have to be weekly, make it bi weekly or monthly just as long as theirs some existing schedule. Dude has taken so much time off he should be able to go an entire year plus without a lengthy break.



This seriously. Just do it bi weekly or monthly or something. We need that hxh.


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2013)

Ok, this is pretty lazy on my part, but can someone do me a favor? 

Could someone post all the predictions made by the Lovely Ghostwriter pertaining to the Phantom Troupe? 

Reps for the one who helps out 

IIRC, all I know is that Shalnark dies after Shizuku ( I like Shalnark!!!)


----------



## Magic (Apr 22, 2013)

Danchou said:


> I dropped the series after York Shin, but I think I'll check out the Chimera Ant.
> 
> I'm going in with low expectations.


Chimera Ant blows York shin out of the water.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 22, 2013)

RemChu said:


> Chimera Ant blows York shin out of the water.



He's talking about the anime. I don't think he was too big on Madhouse's adaption of it but their job on Greed Island was far more enjoyable for me than their job on York Shin so I think Danchou will enjoy it. I'll probably always prefer Nippon's take on York Shin. The mood, music and color scheme just cannot be topped although Madhouse did a good job on it. Probably a waaaay better job than any other current studio who does ongoing shonen adaptions would have.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2013)

First official episode of Chimera Ant arc is out 

The pace is fast as always 

So... is anyone gonna' answer my question


----------



## Meridian (Apr 24, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> First official episode of Chimera Ant arc is out
> 
> The pace is fast as always
> 
> So... is anyone gonna' answer my question



'I can't be assed to do it myself so please someone do it for me!'

How about no.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Ok, this is pretty lazy on my part, but can someone do me a favor?
> 
> Could someone post all the predictions made by the Lovely Ghostwriter pertaining to the Phantom Troupe?
> 
> ...


If you have seen York Shin then this is not an issue. The predictions are made for a month each time. Whatever happens afterwards has nothing to do with the predictions. Whether Shalnark dies later remains to be seen. 

I don't remember the details of each prediction, but Shalnark arguably escaped death at the time by not answering Kurapika's call.

edit; link me to the episode, please


----------



## Rob (Apr 24, 2013)

^so, the predictions can be avoided, causing them to... ware off?


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 25, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> ^so, the predictions can be avoided, causing them to... ware off?



Pretty much, go rewatch the eps. The ryodan were given two options, to leave and face the consequences the predictions read and lose half their members or to stay in York Shin and keep the numbers from further dropping. A lot of them were going to die the next week had they attempted to leave.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Apr 25, 2013)

This might be a dumb question. Well I am pretty sure it is. But was Wings analogy saying you are naked standing in a blizzard just a saying? Or does a nen aura actually insulate your body? I thought it was just an analogy until gon said it was like a warm liquid surrounding his body.  Plus the flash back of Netero training in the mountains showed him in rags. I dunno. Just one of those little things i've always wondered about.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been hearing some rumors about hxh coming back?


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 25, 2013)

this is from Killuafeels from Tumblr


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 26, 2013)

I was really surprised when the anime gave a minor backstory to kaito. actually, I couldn't remember if him having a backstory happened in the manga or not anymore. didn't bother checking, but i'm guessing no. 

I hope they won't be throwing in these kind of minor fillers throughout the ant arc. I want my antz unchanged. 

*** I haven't been watching the anime and by chance clicked the most recent episodes. a huge smile came to my face when I saw the opening with antz in them. aweomse


----------



## Meridian (Apr 26, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I was really surprised when the anime gave a minor backstory to kaito. actually, I couldn't remember if him having a backstory happened in the manga or not anymore. didn't bother checking, but i'm guessing no.
> 
> I hope they won't be throwing in these kind of minor fillers throughout the ant arc. I want my antz unchanged.
> 
> *** I haven't been watching the anime and by chance clicked the most recent episodes. a huge smile came to my face when I saw the opening with antz in them. aweomse



I think it's cause they left out Kite completely from the 2011 anime and wanted to give some kind of emotional attachment to him.

Hoping there's no fillers aswell though.


----------



## Wilykat (Apr 26, 2013)

There is a "back" story in manga at the beginning but it's more expanded and more like "started" back then before going some years later with Gon catching a monster fish.

The anime version is a quick and condensed "recap" from the manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2013)

Could have all been avoided had they shown it from the start. I'll never understand why anime take so many unnecessary liberties.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2013)

I can understand why they'd give the back story at a later point in time. If you're an anime only viewer rewatching an episode can be time consuming, which is what they'd have to do after Kaito's character gains relevance a year or two later. With the manga people would have to spend less than a minute going over the chapter that Kaito was introduced in.


----------



## Selva (Apr 27, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I've been hearing some rumors about hxh coming back?


Where did you hear that?
I hope it's true


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 27, 2013)

Everytime I see this thread get bumped I feel the pressure of holding back my tears, realizing we're still on hiatus.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Apr 27, 2013)

The thread's here for us to talk, since the section's supposed to be spoiler free where else are we supposed to discuss about the future of the series?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 27, 2013)

Selva said:


> Where did you hear that?
> I hope it's true



I heard someone mention on livejournel.


----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> I've been hearing some rumors about hxh coming back?


lol


Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I hope they won't be throwing in these kind of minor fillers throughout the ant arc. I want my antz unchanged.


Agreed 100%


Eminem said:


> Everytime I see this thread get bumped I feel the pressure of holding back my tears, realizing we're still on hiatus.


We're with you 


S.A.F said:


> Pretty much, go rewatch the eps. The ryodan were given two options, to leave and face the consequences the predictions read and lose half their members or to stay in York Shin and keep the numbers from further dropping. A lot of them were going to die the next week had they attempted to leave.



Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Killerqueen (Apr 27, 2013)

Happy 47th Birthday Togashi lol


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 27, 2013)

More than a year has passed.... Is HXH ever coming back? 

It's getting ridiculous. Will I be making another post like this in 2014? Will the series actually be finished before Togashi dies?


----------



## Lipid Sama (Apr 27, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> More than a year has passed.... Is HXH ever coming back?
> 
> It's getting ridiculous. Will I be making another post like this in 2014? Will the series actually be finished before Togashi dies?



Is this your first hxh hiatus? ;D


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Apr 27, 2013)

Lipid Sama said:


> Is this your first hxh hiatus? ;D



Yes. I got into the series around late 2011/early 2012 because the chimera ant arc had finally ended and things seemed to be progressing.

If only I had known what was to come a few months later. Judging by your join date, you've been through this multiple times haven't you?


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Apr 27, 2013)

I Predict HXH will be back in 11 months.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Apr 27, 2013)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Yes. I got into the series around late 2011/early 2012 because the chimera ant arc had finally ended and things seemed to be progressing.
> 
> If only I had known what was to come a few months later. Judging by your join date, you've been through this multiple times haven't you?



Yeah. I've actually been reading HxH since 99' So I've been around for them all.

My join date doesn't really mean much. I am mostly a lurker on these forums.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 27, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I can understand why they'd give the back story at a later point in time. If you're an anime only viewer rewatching an episode can be time consuming, which is what they'd have to do after Kaito's character gains relevance a year or two later. With the manga people would have to spend less than a minute going over the chapter that Kaito was introduced in.



Meh, they just have to go back to Ep 1 when he's first shown and skip to the scene he's in. They could use youtube for that. Really no excuse for Madhouse's blunder here.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Apr 28, 2013)

Do conjurers loose power when they summon a gun? I am talking about Kite summoning the gun he used.  Emission users are polar opposite to Conjurers in the power wheel. Maybe that's his weakest weapon?  Would the nen bullets be considered an emission attack?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 28, 2013)

I've seen a lot of people saying this manga is really good, and I believe you, but I swear I'm only reading this when it's finished. Even if I have to wait 10 years. Seriously, I don't know how you guys manage to handle so many histuses. This must be worse than Naruto fillers.


----------



## Dark Saga (Apr 28, 2013)

istarted reading the manga in 2009 after i watched the anime,
really i regret it,now i don't know if i can survive all those hiatus


ThIs is 10000 times worse than naruto fillers.


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 28, 2013)

Dragon D Luffy said:


> I've seen a lot of people saying this manga is really good, and I believe you, but I swear I'm only reading this when it's finished. Even if I have to wait 10 years. Seriously, I don't know how you guys manage to handle so many histuses. This must be worse than Naruto fillers.



No reason to hold back, this is a series with well defined arcs for the most part and the series has stopped after finishing one of it's main goals.


----------



## Fujita (Apr 28, 2013)

Lipid Sama said:


> Do conjurers loose power when they summon a gun? I am talking about Kite summoning the gun he used.  Emission users are polar opposite to Conjurers in the power wheel. Maybe that's his weakest weapon?  Would the nen bullets be considered an emission attack?



Actually... yes, they should. Kurapika notes that under ordinary circumstances, his Judgment Chain would become too weak to do anything once it left his hands (when he tried to pierce somebody's heart with the dagger). He only made it as strong as it was because of his Specialist ability. Kite probably compensates with his roulette restriction.


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Apr 29, 2013)

Lipid Sama said:


> Do conjurers loose power when they summon a gun? I am talking about Kite summoning the gun he used.  Emission users are polar opposite to Conjurers in the power wheel. Maybe that's his weakest weapon?  Would the nen bullets be considered an emission attack?


 That is quite likely. And he did say it was a bad roll.


----------



## Lipid Sama (Apr 29, 2013)

I find that awkward. I can't imagine having a technique that was so random and unpredictable in battle.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2013)

Guess Kaito's just weird like that. Killua even comments on why would he pick such a troublesome ability. I just assume its one of his quirks as a character.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

don't know if you guys seen this. Interview between Oda and Togashi.


----------



## SAFFF (May 5, 2013)

Interesting interview between the two. I like the little jab he took at Toriko.  Togashi also pretty much confirmed what I've thought for years now. He constantly goes on hiatuses because he's always running out of ideas and has no idea what to do with his series next.

He pretty much wrote himself into a corner with the Gon/Pitou fiasco and the only way Gon could have a "believable" conclusion to the fight was sadly through a generic power up because Togashi took forever to improve Gon's growth rate and then put him against a monster way out of his league. This wouldn't be a problem if he did less hiatuses.


----------



## tupadre97 (May 5, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Interesting interview between the two. I like the little jab he took at Toriko.  Togashi also pretty much confirmed what I've thought for years now. He constantly goes on hiatuses because he's always running out of ideas and has no idea what to do with his series next.
> 
> He pretty much wrote himself into a corner with the Gon/Pitou fiasco and the only way Gon could have a "believable" conclusion to the fight was sadly through *a generic power up* because Togashi took forever to improve Gon's growth rate and then put him against a monster way out of his league. This wouldn't be a problem if he did less hiatuses.



You take that back . Adult Gon may be generic but is explainable thru nen and it was epic as hell so what does it matter anyway.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Interesting interview between the two. I like the little jab he took at Toriko.  Togashi also pretty much confirmed what I've thought for years now. He constantly goes on hiatuses because he's always running out of ideas and has no idea what to do with his series next.
> 
> He pretty much wrote himself into a corner with the Gon/Pitou fiasco and the only way Gon could have a "believable" conclusion to the fight was sadly through a generic power up because Togashi took forever to improve Gon's growth rate and then put him against a monster way out of his league. This wouldn't be a problem if he did less hiatuses.



Yeah it had me thinking too. 

It's cool that he has 7 story ideas, but he doesn't know how to write them. 

Writers block must be a bitch.


----------



## Ice Cream (May 5, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> He pretty much wrote himself into a corner with the Gon/Pitou fiasco and the only way Gon could have a "believable" conclusion to the fight was sadly through a generic power up because Togashi took forever to improve Gon's growth rate and then put him against a monster way out of his league.




The sudden 'power up' was a great twist when I felt that togashi was going to do what
most other shonen manga writer's could not in permanently taking away the main character's abilities.

But then alluka happened...

However I'm still hoping that gon being healed after the event has some unknown consequence that
will become apparent later on.


----------



## Xell (May 5, 2013)

I dunno.. This isn't the first time Gon took a risk and the consequence ended up being dumbed down by some sort of healing ability.

Gon lost his hand in his fight with Bomber, only to have it healed within a few chapters.


----------



## Rolands (May 5, 2013)

> But then alluka happened...


Yep, worst thing to happen to this manga.



Xell said:


> I dunno.. This isn't the first time Gon took a risk and the consequence ended up being dumbed down by some sort of healing ability.
> 
> Gon lost his hand in his fight with Bomber, only to have it healed within a few chapters.


That was well foreshadowed though, and made sense.

Gon's powerup...it was certainly foreshadowed, but as for making sense...it only sort of works in the context of the Nen system. It's a nice twist, but what isn't  so nice is that Togashi had to bend the rules of his story a bit to get to that point.


----------



## SAFFF (May 6, 2013)

Adult Gon wasn't bad but it was just a little underwhelming to me compared to what Togashi has shown he's capable of. or at least the outcome of the battle was underwhelming. The transformation itself was shocking and entertaining to me when I first saw it but the battle being turned into a stomp instead of an even match up that could lead to another entertaining or strategic battle was disappointing. Togashi could have gone that route if I'm thinking of it. He was just being lazy as usual. 

Also wanted a brief fight between Killua and Illumi during the chariman arc to show us where Killua stands compared to Illumi currently. But he found a way to dance around that. Then you have Alluka but I won't get into that until we see if Gon can still use his nen or not. He might still not be able to and it just hasn't been addressed because of the whole recovery thing and meeting his father.

A lazy perfectionist. Boy did we get a fucked up deal.


----------



## Yonk (May 7, 2013)

> I dunno.. This isn't the first time Gon took a risk and the consequence ended up being dumbed down by some sort of healing ability.



Exactly. It's gotten to the point that Gon has probably become complacent about the consequences of his selfish actions always turning out okay in the end. He loses his arm, he gets his arm back. He loses Kaito, he gets Kaito back (sort of). He loses his nen and probably would have lost his life, and he gets those back.

Sooner or later, he is going to realize, very painfully, that the world doesn't always come up roses, when he loses something that he cannot get back. At this point, I'm thinking it's probably his relationship with Killua. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Blunt (May 7, 2013)

There's no way Gon doesn't have his nen/won't get it back. 

He couldn't be the main character anymore if he couldn't use it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 7, 2013)

if enough time passes, I wonder if some animation studio will do to h x h what wtv there name is did to db. imagine hunter x hunter GT


----------



## krizma (May 7, 2013)

Quick info:

HxH Volume 30 by Viz has been released today.


----------



## Thor (May 7, 2013)

krizma said:


> Quick info:
> 
> HxH Volume 30 by Viz has been released today.



So the haitus is over??


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 7, 2013)

you wish.

trolly lolly la


----------



## Killerqueen (May 7, 2013)

krizma said:


> Quick info:
> 
> HxH Volume 30 by Viz has been released today.



*adding to cart*


----------



## Markness (May 8, 2013)

krizma said:


> Quick info:
> 
> HxH Volume 30 by Viz has been released today.



Picked it up last Friday at a bookstore. I also tried to spread the word about it though the usual response I got was "YuYu Hakusho? That show kicked ass!". My friend also saw Chidol in the book and said, "Didn't know you were into that."


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 8, 2013)

So what excuses does Togashi give for his laziness.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 8, 2013)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> if enough time passes, I wonder if some animation studio will do to h x h what wtv there name is did to db. imagine hunter x hunter GT



That would never happen, it would sooner be done to One Piece or Naruto than Hunter X Hunter


----------



## Iskandar (May 8, 2013)

Yeah, i can see them exploit One Piece even after Oda dies.


----------



## Rob (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone else here think that Togashi is going to kick the bucket before finishing HxH?


----------



## Narutossss (May 8, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Does anyone else here think that Togashi is going to kick the bucket before finishing HxH?



the question is, is there anyone here who thinks togashi won't die before he finishes hxh.


----------



## Shozan (May 8, 2013)

It's ok, He has Dr. Blythe to heal himself.


----------



## Mizura (May 8, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So what excuses does Togashi give for his laziness.


I suspect he lost momentum. :\ It's like college years. You can handle them when you're in college, but once you're out of college, it'd take a lot of pressuring to get you to go back to that lifestyle voluntarily. Mangakas have grueling schedules normally.

Togashi is probably filthy rich by now, so he has no more pressure, and just musters the will to draw extra chapters from time to time. It's like those online comics where the comic artist gets bored and stops drawing the comic halfway.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 9, 2013)

^Thats probably it. 

Just got done watching the York Arc of the 2011 anime. It was good but at the same time very disappointing, the ending was just -_- God awful for me and there was not enough fights. Although the fights that did occur were very good.


----------



## Xell (May 9, 2013)

You're watching the wrong show if you're only here for the fights.


----------



## Stilzkin (May 10, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> So what excuses does Togashi give for his laziness.



What entitles fans to the rest of the series?

Togashi has done his job, he's made his money. Unless people here believe that people should be forced to work even if they have the means to support themselves otherwise he is not being lazy.

The fact that he is leaving a series half finished shouldn't matter. There is nothing forcing an artist to finish any work they have begun.

I mean Togashi is lazy but not because he doesn't keep his series running regularly.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> What entitles fans to the rest of the series?
> 
> Togashi has done his job, he's made his money. Unless people here believe that people should be forced to work even if they have the means to support themselves otherwise he is not being lazy.
> 
> ...



I don't read HXH never have, so im not really a fan. 

Regardless a manga artist stopping his manga for months or years at a time for no good reason is not a good thing. Basically its a spit in the face to fans aka makes said person a douche bag, and the fans are the reason he has any money in the first place so that's differently some entitlement.So of course i asked what Togashis excuse was, as i am sure he as given some kind of reason due to the popularity of his manga he would kind of have to make a statement at some point in time.

Togashi is a grown man not bound by any contract apparently so he can do what he wants. If togashi is tired of writing manga thats all fine and well he should go ahead and quit, but the least he could do is put some type of closure on the manga, but thats apparently not the case he is just lazy.


----------



## Narutossss (May 10, 2013)

soo did you guys hear? hoshino is the new female togashi


----------



## Mizura (May 10, 2013)

The problem I have with him isn't laziness, it's work ethic.

If you want to quit, fine. But please wrap up properly before you do. Is there any other job where you can just go "Oh hey, I'm not quitting, but I'm taking a 6 months vacation, I'll finish the report I agreed to then"? Togashi has lots of options:

Drawing manga on an easier schedule, such as once every 2 weeks or even once every month. The author of Skip Beat for example takes a one-chapter break every 2~3 chapters (I do have a gripe against Skip Beat!, but it's not because of the breaks, it's because Kyouko regresses to square 1 after every arc now, UGH).
Finishing the current arc, and "ending" the manga. When he's ready to draw another arc, he can just resume as a sequel.
Focus on volume releases or such, like Berserk or Glass Mask.

There were times when he sent out outright crappy drawings. Even if he doesn't care about his fans, surely he could show more sense of responsibility towards his own work?


----------



## SAFFF (May 10, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> What entitles fans to the rest of the series?
> 
> Togashi has done his job, he's made his money. Unless people here believe that people should be forced to work even if they have the means to support themselves otherwise he is not being lazy.
> 
> ...



Kinda his job to finish what he started since fans paid to see his work all the way through. If he can't do that then he's turning his back on all his fans. He should stop being such a lazy shit and finish what he began. 

And yes its pretty damn lazy that he needs to take year long breaks just to produce 10 or 20 chapters. He obviously can't handle the regular mangaka life but that doesn't mean he can cheat his fans. Why not go monthly? Honestly someone should go give him a little scare for treating his fans like this.

People have gone out of their pocket to support his work so the least he can do is see it all the way through. 



Narutossss said:


> soo did you guys hear? hoshino is the new female togashi



Yeah she's pretty bad, didn't even know D-Gray man was monthly. Its fell off the radar hasn't it? I remember when it was popular as fuck and being compared with Naruto, Bleach and One Piece all the time.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps he is a lot better in the manga, but Anime 2011 Gon makes me sick 90 percent of the time. 

Selfish, retarded, piece of shit brat. At least his fights are good.


----------



## Narutossss (May 10, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah she's pretty bad, didn't even know D-Gray man was monthly. Its fell off the radar hasn't it? I remember when it was popular as fuck and being compared with Naruto, Bleach and One Piece all the time.



lol she took it one step further... instead of working on her manga like she should be she's been doing work for sunrise and has been drawing a one-shot. I feel sorry for d.gray man fans, I predict she's gonna pull a yu yu hakushou on them.


----------



## Fran (May 12, 2013)

some great foreshadowing by killua



adult gon is the best gon


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Perhaps he is a lot better in the manga, but Anime 2011 Gon makes me sick 90 percent of the time.
> 
> Selfish, retarded, piece of shit brat. At least his fights are good.



Sounds just like Luffy. 



Narutossss said:


> lol she took it one step further... instead of working on her manga like she should be she's been doing work for sunrise and has been drawing a one-shot. I feel sorry for d.gray man fans, I predict she's gonna pull a yu yu hakushou on them.



Haha wow she is like Togashi. I remember her art getting cluttered as fuck and the story getting weird when she went to that other magazine back in 2009. If she hasn't gave it a YYH ending yet I don't think she will but I can see her dragging the series out for 20 years like Hagiwara has with Bastard!! and all its insane hiatuses that even put Togashi to shame.

Its crazy to see what became of D-Gray Man when everyone was saying it was going to compete with Naruto and the others for the top spot and now Fairy Tail has took its spot and D-Gray Man is practically obscure.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 12, 2013)

^big difference luffy does not make me sick.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 12, 2013)

Why doesn't he just get another artist to do it?


----------



## Stilzkin (May 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Regardless a manga artist stopping his manga for months or years at a time for no good reason is not a good thing. Basically its a spit in the face to fans aka makes said person a douche bag, and the fans are the reason he has any money in the first place so that's differently some entitlement.So of course i asked what Togashis excuse was, as i am sure he as given some kind of reason due to the popularity of his manga he would kind of have to make a statement at some point in time.



The reason he has money is because people like his work. It is not because he has a group blind loyalists who for no reason choose to pay for his work.

It is somewhat rude to not tell readers when the series will be back but he clearly must not know either. He does not tell fans when it will continue as there is no planned schedule. Like previously said, he is not under any obligation to finish the series.



> If you want to quit, fine. But please wrap up properly before you do. Is there any other job where you can just go "Oh hey, I'm not quitting, but I'm taking a 6 months vacation, I'll finish the report I agreed to then"?



Who says he wants to quit? 

He wants to write it as he wants and has found himself in a situation where he can do as such.

There are jobs where you can choose when to work or not. 

Think of other jobs in the art industry. Actors and directors can choose to make movies as they desire (unless they have a contract saying otherwise). In most jobs you can't because you work for other people, or other people work for you. You have a responsibility to those with which you work with. A director shouldn't delay his work half way through a movie but after its finished he can delay all he wants. With Togashi he is likely working on the chapters individually. His editor must have other series to work with and deals with Togashi only when he has a chapter he wants to publish. For Togashi every chapter is like a movie is for a director.




> Togashi has lots of options:



He does, and he chooses to not go with those and rather puts out a chapter as he feels like it.



> Togashi is a grown man not bound by any contract apparently so he can do what he wants. If togashi is tired of writing manga thats all fine and well he should go ahead and quit, but the least he could do is put some type of closure on the manga, but thats apparently not the case he is just lazy.



How does him choosing to go at his own slow pace mean he has chosen to quit? Has any interview hinted at it? His work doesn't suggest that.



> Kinda his job to finish what he started since fans paid to see his work all the way through.



I don't remember ever paying for the full series.


----------



## Rob (May 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Perhaps he is a lot better in the manga, but Anime 2011 Gon makes me sick 90 percent of the time.
> 
> Selfish, retarded, piece of shit brat. At least his fights are good.



 

---..... what the fuck!? 

Gon's great


----------



## Toriko (May 12, 2013)

> big difference luffy does not make me sick.



Gon>Luffy 



> Knuckle really disappointed me(still a boss though)



Yeah, Knuckle vs Yupi really put me to sleep, and then pissed me off toward the end, if you're referencing what I think you are.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 12, 2013)

I can agree with that. ^


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember ever paying for the full series.



Well I did and so did a lot of other people who want to see the thing through. I wouldn't have invested any of my time or money in the series if I knew Togashi wasn't going to finish what he started and crap out halfway through. 

When I pay for a series I expect for the author to see it through otherwise they're wasting my time and their own.

Also Knuckle/Yupi was one of my favorite fights during the invasion next to Mereum/Netero and Killua/Pufu.


----------



## Thor (May 12, 2013)

What do you guys mean by YuYu Hakusho ending?


----------



## Shozan (May 12, 2013)

dudes, you can't say Knuckle vs. Youpi was bad when the ending was fucking brutal for both Knuckle and Shoot.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 12, 2013)

Question. 

During the ant arc, Why not just nuke the palace from the start? Why risk the lives of multiple high level hunters and the lives of millions of people. Just drop a rose bomb or a nuke right where Mereum and the Royal guards were staying.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Question.
> 
> During the ant arc, Why not just nuke the palace from the start? Why *risk the lives of multiple high level hunters and the lives of millions of people*. Just *drop a rose bomb *or a nuke right where Mereum and the Royal guards were staying.


this is contradictory.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 12, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> this is contradictory.



The place were the Royal guard and the king were only had 1 human in it besides ants for the majority of the time.

A rose bomb would not of killed millions of people, if they sent one before he gathered millions of people at that location for selection.

Actually it was not even a risk, Netero was expecting to let millions of people die before they executed their plan, if Killua did not step in that would of happened.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 12, 2013)

they didn't know where the fuck the king and royal guards are. the country is big you know, that's why they were laying low. they only had an idea of what's going to happen soon after the martial law and people being forced to march on the plaza.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 12, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> they didn't know where the fuck the king and royal guards are. the country is big you know, that's why they were laying low. they only had an idea of what's going to happen soon after the martial law and people being forced to march on the plaza.



They could of nuked the Ant hive before the king was born, a secluded area with no near by people as they were already all eaten by the ants. 

And they found out relatively quickly where he was, and the plan was still decided to wait for millions of people to get killed by the selection before the plan was set into motion instead of nuking the place. Good thing killua stopped it, but i dont see how letting i believe it was 5 million people die, and having multiple hunters including the chairman risk there lives is a better option then dropping a nuke on that palace.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 12, 2013)

they didn't know how much of a threat the chimera ants were when they were still in ngl. besides the chairman can't just nuke the place, iirc he had to consult with whoeverthefuck those guys are to use them. even then he had to take the full blame of the consequences.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 12, 2013)

projectcapsule said:


> they didn't know how much of a threat the chimera ants were when they were still in ngl. besides the chairman can't just nuke the place, iirc he had to consult with whoeverthefuck those guys are to use them. even then he had to take the full blame of the consequences.




The Chairman himself speculated that Pitou was stronger then him, and a few others did as well. Now of course thats not the case but thats a good idea of how much of a threat they are. 

The problem is the higher ups still let Netero use a rose bomb they put it in his body. Now they don't have to use a nuke per say, but some sort of military action should of been taken before you resort to putting a rose bomb in the chairman's chest, and waiting for 5 million people to get killed. That just makes little sense IMO. 

now im not caught up with the manga, so it might of been explained why they did what they did which is why i asked.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 12, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Chairman himself speculated that Pitou was stronger then him, and a few others did as well. Now of course thats not the case but thats a good idea of how much of a threat they are.


yes but they couldn't just abandon ngl and ask for permission to use a nuke. 


> The problem is the higher ups still let Netero use a rose bomb they put it in his body. Now they don't have to use a nuke per say, but some sort of military action should of been taken before you resort to putting a rose bomb in the chairman's chest, and waiting for 5 million people to get killed. That just makes little sense IMO.


that's not exactly what was said. IIRC it was that any method and consequences tied to the method is in the chairmans shoes. another possible reason is that it may be seen as an act of war since people don't know that that nation was under chimera ant control.

plus we don't know the means of delivery of the nuke. so speculating why they did or didn't do this or that is just entirely pointless.



> now im not caught up with the manga, so it might of been explained why they did what they did which is why i asked.


it's never explained.


----------



## SAFFF (May 12, 2013)

Not like you can bring armies into NGL anyway and if Netero did this to take care of Pitou and the other ants it would just make them look bad to the rest of the world and give the Hunter Association a bad name they'd never be able to wash away.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 13, 2013)

Rolands said:


> I doubt most people would fare any better. He's just being human.
> 
> 
> Yu Yu Hakusho had several excellent story arcs. The only exception is its last story arc. It's last story arc built up for dozens of chapter to a conflict that ended in less than half that time. It was anticlimactic, thoughtless, and the arc managed to ruin several aspects of the series' mythos all at once.
> ...



1. Knov is not most people. He is a Pro Hunter that Netero said might even be on his current level(Bull shit of course) but you get the point. The thing is Knov did not just pussy out, he had a complete break down. The dudes hair turned white for crying out load and it looked like he was going to shit himself by even going near that place. Knuckle, Knov, Shoot, Killua, Gon, and Morel all sensed there Aura's to and they were like wtf is this power but they did not give up. Knov is just lol. 

2. So Netero is fine with letting 5 million people die as long as he gets to fight a strong opponent. Thats a happy thought. Also it does not have to be a Rose Bomb, im sure a regular nuke would work just fine in killling the King, as long as the royal guards got hit by it to.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (May 13, 2013)

Dropping a nuke over a palace is different than nuking a guy point blank in an enclosed area.


----------



## Rob (May 13, 2013)

The hell is wrong with you people?! 

First Gon is a bad character, then Knuckle vs. Yupi sucked.


----------



## Ukoku (May 13, 2013)

Knuckle vs. Yupi was awesome. One of the most tense fights in the manga.


----------



## Killerqueen (May 13, 2013)

The Knuckles vs Yupi fight is the main reason why I think  Yupi is cool lol


----------



## Shozan (May 13, 2013)

Knuckle, Meleoron and Shoot vs. Youpi, please!


----------



## Markness (May 13, 2013)

Ukoku said:


> Knuckle vs. Yupi was awesome. One of the most tense fights in the manga.



Indeed, it was pretty boss. The tension was enormous and the way Youpi kept countering Knuckle and Shoot left you wondering if they were going to get out alive. Killua also made a great comeback when he stepped in near the end of it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 13, 2013)

Its just brohan who does not think its awesome. 

Knuckle, Shoot, and the others versus yupi was the best fight of the arc in my opinion. If Netero and Meruem were more evenly matched it probably would of been my favorite but it was not lol.


----------



## Markness (May 14, 2013)

It's not a bad fight but it feels like Togashi could have tried a little harder with it. When I re-read it, it feels like only Netero's really doing anything. Sure, Meruem did intercept him and tear off his limbs but I think he should have done more.


----------



## SAFFF (May 14, 2013)

You can't really do too much when you pair your characters up with monsters way out of their league without it feeling like asspulls.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2013)

So is Togashi done being a lazy fuck yet?


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Togashi will never stop
ck


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Remember this is the guy that in DQ9 got 50 hours in, but is only at level 9 and only gotten past the 1st dungeon....
ck


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2013)

Why doesn't Togashi get the anime people to finish his series? Shouldn't be difficult for him to give them a script of how the series should end so that they can wrap the story up.


----------



## Reyes (May 14, 2013)

Togashi wants to complete the story all by himself, afterall he's a true artist

ck


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 15, 2013)

Didn't Knov have a breakdown because he encountered Pouf's nen whilst in zetsu rather than being guarded like the others, remember what happened to bodies of the newbie fighters in the tower, well thus is similar except psychological


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 15, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Didn't Knov have a breakdown because he encountered Pouf's nen whilst in zetsu rather than being guarded like the others, remember what happened to bodies of the newbie fighters in the tower, well thus is similar except psychological



Yes.

It could be considered a feet that he survived after experiencing  that. Togashi had to do it because with a a healthy Knov the extermination would of had a much easier tie dealing with the royal guards.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 15, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Why doesn't Togashi get the anime people to finish his series? Shouldn't be difficult for him to give them a script of how the series should end so that they can wrap the story up.



Have you ever read the final three books of the Wheel of Time series? Yeah, that's why. Even if you give somebody a rough outline of the script it doesn't mean they won't fuck it all up. Robert Jordan would be rolling in his grave if he was able to see what that piece of shit hack did to his series.


----------



## SAFFF (May 15, 2013)

Wow! Never knew there was a  scribble version of Knov sensing Pufu's en,    Good lord! So glad I read the majority of ant arc through the volume versions.


----------



## Selva (May 15, 2013)

Where can you read the volume versions? I read all of the ant arc in dem scribbles T_T


----------



## Ukoku (May 15, 2013)

colour spread 

The first couple of Ant chapters are scribble, the rest are fine.


----------



## Rolands (May 15, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> 1. Knov is not most people. He is a Pro Hunter that Netero said might even be on his current level(Bull shit of course) but you get the point. The thing is Knov did not just pussy out, he had a complete break down. The dudes hair turned white for crying out load and it looked like he was going to shit himself by even going near that place. Knuckle, Knov, Shoot, Killua, Gon, and Morel all sensed there Aura's to and they were like wtf is this power but they did not give up. Knov is just lol.


 And the Chimera Ants are among the strongest and cruelest beings on the planet. It's perfectly understandable to break down. It's not fair to call Knov a coward for not going on what was essentially a suicide mission.


> 2. So Netero is fine with letting 5 million people die as long as he gets to fight a strong opponent. Thats a happy thought.


 Isn't it?


----------



## Narutossss (May 15, 2013)

so as a date of return been annonunced yet?


----------



## Danchou (May 15, 2013)

Novu was plotsu'd.

Togashi can't have Meleoron and him teleporting Meruem and the RGs head off now can he?


----------



## Scizor (May 15, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which manga chapter the anime is at right now?


----------



## Zieg (May 15, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Can anyone tell me which manga chapter the anime is at right now?



189                                  .


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2013)

Zieg said:


> 189                                  .



Thanks for the info!

I have one more question: I just finished the Yorknew city arc and I'm wondering:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Will Chrollo ever fight again?




A simple yes/no/don't know will suffice =)


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 16, 2013)

^Probably he will in like 10 years lol.

He has yet to fight again in the manga/anime.


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Probably he will in like 10 years lol.
> 
> He has yet to fight again in the manga/anime.



 Well that kinda sucks.

But there's hope for him fighting again?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 16, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Well that kinda sucks.
> 
> But there's hope for him fighting again?



Yep

But it will be a long time causes its Togashi and his lazy self

He should fight Kurapika or hisoka in the future hopefully both.


----------



## Scizor (May 16, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Yep
> 
> But it will be a long time causes its Togashi and his lazy self
> 
> He should fight Kurapika or hisoka in the future hopefully both.



Yeah, that would make sense =D

I'm glad to read there's at least a chance that he'll have that match with Hisoka and possibly Kurapika.


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 16, 2013)

With everything Togashi has going on right now i'm even begining to doubt Chrollo will be a villain again, i doubt Kurapika will kill him, but he should have had his fight with Hisoka already.


----------



## Melodie (May 16, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> With everything Togashi has going on right now i'm even begining to doubt Chrollo will be a villain again, i doubt Kurapika will kill him, but he should have had his fight with Hisoka already.



Didn't he already say that the 
*Spoiler*: _ Because, it's not really from the manga.._ 



phantom troupe and kurapika are going to die?


----------



## Aruarian (May 17, 2013)

Togashi will probably die before he finishes this manga.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 17, 2013)

That actually does sound plausible


----------



## Wilykat (May 17, 2013)

Not unless he pre-drew the final page of HxH in YYU style and left it in his will to run that should he die.


----------



## sadino (May 18, 2013)

When it's gonna complete 2 years of hiatus anyone remembers?


----------



## Powerful Lord (May 18, 2013)

Melodie said:


> Didn't he already say that the
> *Spoiler*: _ Because, it's not really from the manga.._
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt he was being serious there, he wouldn't spoil such a major point of the story


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 18, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I doubt he was being serious there, he wouldn't spoil such a major point of the story



Why wouldn't he? This is Togashi we are talking about. He's done some pretty eccentric shit in the past.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 19, 2013)

So, as we know sometimes when an Ant is born depending on their rank they might retain memories of their former selves when they were human, however by the time Pokkle was eaten by the Queen the Royal Guards were already born thus there was nobody that Pokkle could have been reborn as... Or was there? How do we know that Pokkle himself wasn't reborn as Meruem; The King Of The Chimera Ants? I mean let's look at Pokkle's personality according to the HxH Wiki

*Pokkle was very self-confident about his abilities but at the same time very cautious, immediately understanding when he was in real danger and always had a reserve plan. He seemed fairly skilled in his own right but he was not exceptional.*

Now, does this not sound somewhat like Meruem? Albeit without the not being exceptional? Both are arrogant and proud of their abilities, both are very calm and easygoing, and both seem to rely on strategy rather than just mindless fighting. 

I mean I know this might be somewhat of a Jump, but seeing how Pokkle was the last Nen user that the Queen ate before Meruem was born, and how Pokkle must have had a strong enough personality to carry on due to him being a very talented Nen user I think it makes the character of Meruem much more interesting to think of him as a reborn version of Pokkle. 

Not to mention there's also nothing that could make this theory not true since Togashi never goes back to dead characters anyways.

So, what do you think? Pokke=Meruem?


----------



## Yonk (May 19, 2013)

For a while there, I was afraid that Madhouse was going to be pussyfooting around the entire Chimera Ant arc. What with the perpetually happy theme song and early-arc fillers. But underneath the pretty visuals and cheery music...  sometimes...

I mean, holy shit that last episode. Soldiers getting shot in droves. Gyro's complete abusive childhood. The one guy on Pokkle's team getting obviously beheaded. The other guy getting his head bitten clean off. Ponzu getting shot to death and then eaten until being reduced to a blood puddle. Did I mention BLOOD FREAKING EVERYWHERE!! 

How in the world did they even get away with all that? At this point, besides some subtle discretion shots, it's practically on par with the level of violence in the manga, with almost no censoring, and that's unprecedented! I was afraid some things like Pokkle getting tortured by Pitou would end up missing altogether or obfuscated ? a beating heart hidden in a scrap of cloth, so to speak ? but I'm not so sure anymore. I was prepared to be disappointed; am I prepared to be shocked and amazed? 

Can't wait until next week.  


~ Yonk


----------



## B Rabbit (May 19, 2013)

At this point Togashi should just end the series.

I don't want it to end, but I don't want to sit around for manga that he's only going to write 30 chapters every three years. 

Leave some with some dignity the fans and the series deserve.


----------



## Toriko (May 22, 2013)

@ Yonk

The anime is better than the manga generally imo. It does a much better job of presenting things.


----------



## SAFFF (May 22, 2013)

Yonk said:


> For a while there, I was afraid that Madhouse was going to be pussyfooting around the entire Chimera Ant arc. What with the perpetually happy theme song and early-arc fillers. But underneath the pretty visuals and cheery music...  sometimes...
> 
> I mean, holy shit that last episode. Soldiers getting shot in droves. Gyro's complete abusive childhood. The one guy on Pokkle's team getting obviously beheaded. The other guy getting his head bitten clean off. Ponzu getting shot to death and then eaten until being reduced to a blood puddle. Did I mention BLOOD FREAKING EVERYWHERE!!
> 
> ...



Yeah I was definitely surprised with that episode, I was positive they would edit the fuck out of it or even omit some of the violence but they left it all in. I'm also wondering how they managed to get that by the network but I guess the station HXH comes on isn't as strict with violence like the channel that places other shonen like Naruto,OP and Toriko.



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> So, as we know sometimes when an Ant is born depending on their rank they might retain memories of their former selves when they were human, however by the time Pokkle was eaten by the Queen the Royal Guards were already born thus there was nobody that Pokkle could have been reborn as... Or was there? How do we know that Pokkle himself wasn't reborn as Meruem; The King Of The Chimera Ants? I mean let's look at Pokkle's personality according to the HxH Wiki
> 
> *Pokkle was very self-confident about his abilities but at the same time very cautious, immediately understanding when he was in real danger and always had a reserve plan. He seemed fairly skilled in his own right but he was not exceptional.*
> 
> ...


Some people were speculating this for a long time. Its probably something some fans always think about but Togashi never even thought of.


----------



## tanman (Jun 3, 2013)

Hunter x Hunter...somehow selling like crazy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 3, 2013)

tanman said:


> Hunter x Hunter...somehow selling like crazy.



It always sells like crazy because it's a masterpiece and it has a devoted fanbase that is aware of that.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jun 4, 2013)

Any news of when hiatus ends?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

CashMoneyMainPurpose said:


> Any news of when hiatus ends?



If we had news then you would have heard about it by now.

I personally believe though that the manga is going to come back one the anime ends after the Election arc, that way all of the anime-only viewers will be caught up and can jump right into the manga when it returns. Then Madhouse can do a final season or so to finish off the anime when the manga ends.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

> It always sells like crazy because it's a masterpiece and it has a devoted fanbase that is aware of that.



It's good, but its nowhere near being a masterpiece.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 4, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> If we had news then you would have heard about it by now.
> 
> I personally believe though that the manga is going to come back one the anime ends after the Election arc, that way all of the anime-only viewers will be caught up and can jump right into the manga when it returns. Then Madhouse can do a final season or so to finish off the anime when the manga ends.



I doubt thw manga is even close to ending, i think it's about half way through


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> It's good, but its nowhere near being a masterpiece.



I'm sorry you have such an objectively wrong opinion.



Powerful Lord said:


> I doubt thw manga is even close to ending, i think it's about half way through



I never said it was close to ending.
Inuyasha: The Final Act for example covered the final 21 volumes (210 chapters) in a 2-cour season. That's more than half of the entire series of HxH. Now I'm not suggesting the rape HxH by trying to adapt however much it will have left in only 2-cour, but I'm just saying it's definitely possible.  I'm hoping we a get a 4-cour adaptation of the rest of the manga though.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 4, 2013)

Was the last part of Inuyasha well adapted or too rushed?


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

> I'm sorry you have such an objectively wrong opinion.



Toriko is better.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> Was the last part of Inuyasha well adapted or too rushed?



It was rushed as fuck. They adapted 5 chapters or more for each episode and it was just terrible. Then again Inuyasha itself has always been pretty terrible (Only watched Final Act due to MUH NOSTALGIA) but the pacing of The Final Act just made it beyond bad. 



Toriko said:


> Toriko is better.



Okay, if you aren't even going to try with your troll attempts then don't even bother. Toriko isn't bad, but it's pretty mediocre. Hell, saying shit like that makes me think that not only are you trolling but that you haven't even read HxH.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

Prove me wrong. Objectively speaking.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Prove me wrong. Objectively speaking.



Hunter x Hunter has zero asspulls. The only thing that could possibly even be conceived as an asspull is Killua being able to bybass Alluka's abilities but that only just happened so we don't know if it is really that simple.

Toriko is so chockfull of asspulls it's not even funny. Not to mention Toriko is pretty standard shonen fare in structure, tropes and whatnot, 
meanwhile HxH tries as hard as it can to play against the common shonen structure and tropes which is why many people even look at it as a deconstruction of shonen.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I doubt thw manga is even close to ending, i think it's about half way through



According to Togashi himself we have atleast two story arcs left. So yeah either the manga is going to be a rushed ending or the anime will end prematurely again, either way he is too lazy to keep his promise about not letting the new anime catch-up.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> According to Togashi himself we have atleast two story arcs left. So yeah either the manga is going to be a rushed ending or the anime will end prematurely again, either way he is too lazy to keep his promise about not letting the new anime catch-up.



He just said he has 2 PLANNED stories left. A lot of mangaka's only plan for the next few arcs ahead and come up with the ones after later. Although I also only think there's enough content left for a few more arcs.
Also, the anime will just end with a "To Be Continued" slide after chapter 340 and likely resume later on, HxH is a very popular series so that's not an issue. 

Also, care to enlighten me on this so-called promise Togashi made or are you just talking out of your ass?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 4, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> He just said he has 2 PLANNED stories left. A lot of mangaka's only plan for the next few arcs ahead and come up with the ones after later. Although I also only think there's enough content left for a few more arcs.
> Also, the anime will just end with a "To Be Continued" slide after chapter 340 and likely resume later on, HxH is a very popular series so that's not an issue.
> 
> Also, care to enlighten me on this so-called promise Togashi made or are you just talking out of your ass?



I actually think it should end in Chapter 339, which ends the main plot while still leaving some sub plots for the future, Chapter 340 isn't just a cliffhanger, it's the start of a completelly new thing, it would be like ending the first Dragon Ball with Goku's brother arriving in earth.



godzillafan430 said:


> According to Togashi himself we have atleast two story arcs left. So yeah either the manga is going to be a rushed ending or the anime will end prematurely again, either way he is too lazy to keep his promise about not letting the new anime catch-up.



If you're talking about that supposed interview he had with Oda i don't really trust it, never ever saw the japanese version and the way he trashes Toriko like that and none of them even bring up Naruto, the 2nd best-selling manga in Japan (until very recently of course), which also had an HxH vibe and was written by Togashi's student leads me to believe it was fan made.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> If you're talking about that supposed interview he had with Oda i don't really trust it, never ever saw the japanese version and the way he trashes Toriko like that and none of them even bring up Naruto, the 2nd best-selling manga in Japan (until very recently of course), which also had an HxH vibe and was written by Togashi's student leads me to believe it was fan made.



1. Togashi said in another interview the only Jump series he reads right now are One Piece, Toriko, AssClass, and Kuroko no Baskets.
2. The Toriko jokes were probably in jest because Oda and Shimabukuro and Togashi and Shimabukuro are actually friends.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 4, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> He just said he has 2 PLANNED stories left. A lot of mangaka's only plan for the next few arcs ahead and come up with the ones after later. Although I also only think there's enough content left for a few more arcs.
> Also, the anime will just end with a "To Be Continued" slide after chapter 340 and likely resume later on, HxH is a very popular series so that's not an issue.
> 
> Also, care to enlighten me on this so-called promise Togashi made or are you just talking out of your ass?



He promised the new anime wouldn't catch-up to the manga, that's obviously going to happen.....there's really nothing left to enlighten you about was it not self-explanatory already? Did I really need to go into more detail?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> He promised the new anime wouldn't catch-up to the manga, that's obviously going to happen.....there's really nothing left to enlighten you about was it not self-explanatory already? Did I really need to go into more detail?



Please enlighten me on where he made this promise, I'd like a source buddy because I'm 99.9% sure you are just pulling this out of your ass.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

> Hunter x Hunter has zero asspulls



HAAHAHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 4, 2013)

I just saw someone compare Toriko to H x H... 

Lemme go log off of life right now.... This shit isn't worth it.


JihaD


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> HAAHAHAHAAHAHA



Would you like to name me one buddy? (other than the Killua being able to bypass Alluka's restrictions which  I previously mentioned). Because clearly you haven't even read the series.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 4, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> 1. Togashi said in another interview the only Jump series he reads right now are One Piece, Toriko, AssClass, and Kuroko no Baskets.
> 2. The Toriko jokes were probably in jest because Oda and Shimabukuro and Togashi and Shimabukuro are actually friends.



Yeah, i would like to get a source for that too.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

Adult Gon. Meruem surviving. Alluka in general. Killua's limiter thing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Adult Gon. Meruem surviving. Alluka in general. Killua's limiter thing.



Adult Gon? Do you just completely lack reading comprehension? Gon partook in a Nen contract, similar to what Kurapika did but on a much grander scale. Did you even read the conversation between Kurapika and his Nen Teacher regarding Nen contracts? I am laughing my fucking ass off at you trying to claim that Adult Gon of all things was an asspull. 

Meurem surviving wasn't an asspull either, do you even know what the term asspull means? Because there is no need to even give an explanation for why you are wrong because I don't even understand why you are calling it an asspull.

Alluka? How so? He had been foreshadowed all the way back during the Killua Rescue arc so his existence clearly isn't an asspull, and his abilities clearly aren't an asspull either seeing how they fit will within the guidelines of Nen and being a Nen Specialist Type. The only thing about Alluka that could be argued to be an asspull is Killua being able to bypass Alluka's restrictions, which we don't even know the full story of that yet since it just happened. 

Please try harder, you clearly either don't read the series and are just parroting opinions of other uninformed people, or you just completely lack reading comprehension.


EDIT: I'm literally blown the fuck away that you have the gall to claim that Gon-San is an asspull. That's got to be one of the most ridiculous claims I've ever seen somebody make on this forum. Then again, this is Narutoforums after all so I guess I should have expected that the people here might not be able understand a complex system such as Nen.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

Blah blah blah.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Blah blah blah.



You could at least admit defeat like an adult rather than posting such a childish remark. You claimed HxH had asspulls and I proved you wrong. Maybe you should actually read the series rather than just parroting the opinions of other uniformed people without reading comprehension.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 4, 2013)

Adult Gon is a ass pull just like Goku going SSJ was a asspull. And Alluka is more of a major plot device then ass pull, although thats equally as bad though if not worst.

Mereum healing up no problem just cause he got some nutrients from the two royal guards is bull shit(ass pull), and its oh so convient that both of them could turn there body's into liquid to feed him in the first place.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2013)

What's Killua's limiter? lol the RG feeding Mereum their bodies to revive him was pretty messed up but the scene was so fucked up how it went about and their chibi forms were cute so I don't really have much of a problem with it. At least it triggered Mereuems death from the radiation poisoning.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

Asspulls aren't always bad depending on execution.



> Killua's limiter



The needle his brother stuck in his head to make him weaker. iirc.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> What's Killua's limiter?



No idea. I think he might be referring to him being able to bypass Alluka's restrictions.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Asspulls aren't always bad depending on execution.



Okay, but the fact remains you don't even seem to understand what asspulls even are. Especially since you seem to think that Gon-San was an asspull.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> The needle his brother stuck in his head to make him weaker.


You seriously don't even understand what the term asspull even means.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 4, 2013)

This won't end well


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> This won't end well



Well people should just learn not to blatantly lie about something they clearly don't even read and/or understand.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

So defensive.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> So defensive.



Well I'm sorry that I want to defend my favorite series from the blatant and baseless lies you are spewing out of your mouth.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 4, 2013)

How is the limiter an asspull? There was reference to it a few times. Whenever Killua would face a stronger opponent he would always mentally give up and Illumi would start appearing in his head. Appearing like some type of hypnosis.


----------



## hehey (Jun 4, 2013)

That limiter needle thing seemed like an asspul to me because of how that whole plot line in the chimera ant arc about Killua being too cautious and always running away and giving up whenever victory wasn't certain (or the odds weren't in his favor) seemed to come completely out of nowhere. Its like after they left Kaito behind Killua was all of a sudden a cowardly character that whole shit when he was fighting Rammut (the rabbit bird dude) and was debating in his head about running away and leaving Gon or not was ridiculous. Togashi must have just made that shit up on the spot for dramas sake.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 4, 2013)

thats right, i don't feel it like an asspull. Let's just say Killua make it past the CA arc with the needle still there. The Alluka mini-arc would had been 2 chapters.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Well I'm sorry that I want to defend my favorite series from the blatant and baseless lies you are spewing out of your mouth.



Fanboy? Fanboy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Fanboy? Fanboy.



I've never denied that I'm a HxH fanboy. Now can you stop with the petty insults and question dodging and just admit you were wrong?


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

As soon as you admit that you're annoying and overbearing, which is why I even commented to begin with.

The truth hurts I know, but everyone's thinking the same thing.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> As soon as you admit that you're annoying and overbearing, which is why I even commented to begin with.
> 
> The truth hurts I know, but everyone's thinking the same thing.



You seem to be implying that I am not already aware that I'm an obnoxious and obsessive HxH fan, which is why I haven't embarrassed myself in this thread, unlike you.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahaha, you're a funny guy.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Hahaha, you're a funny guy.



Yup, and I also know what I'm talking about when it comes to discussing series, unlike you.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 4, 2013)

Every series has asspulls (Shounens anyways.) Doesn't make them bad, however most asspulls are explained later on.

Good asspulls is like G2 Luffy. Asspull out the ass, but when it was explained, we understood it better. However when the chapter appeared everyone loved it. Because it worked well, and good. Hell Yuusuke's ass pull in YYH was good. Goku's (don't really consider it an asspull) was good. Asspulls in Shounen can be amazing.


Gon's asspull...not so much.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jun 4, 2013)

Gon's transformation was definitely an asspull. I don't understand how anybody can say it wasn't. Just because it was similar to what Kurapica did for the troupe doesn't make it any less random. Gon wanted to get stronger to kill someone and it just happened. 

I am confused on how anything regarding Alluka can be considered an asspull. Such a broken power coming out of nowhere somewhat is but Killua getting around a restriction? How is that an asspull when we were just learning everything about her/him? 




hehey said:


> That limiter needle thing seemed like an asspul to me because of how that whole plot line in the chimera ant arc about Killua being too cautious and always running away and giving up whenever victory wasn't certain (or the odds weren't in his favor) seemed to come completely out of nowhere. Its like after they left Kaito behind Killua was all of a sudden a cowardly character that whole shit when he was fighting Rammut (the rabbit bird dude) and was debating in his head about running away and leaving Gon or not was ridiculous. Togashi must have just made that shit up on the spot for dramas sake.



This could have happened only in the anime(don't feel like checking the manga) but Killua had the same dilemma against the Phantom Troupe with Illumi popping into his head telling him not to try fighting them. Chimera Ants are even worse which is why it kicked in again and he started acting like that. Togashi didn't make up that stuff on the spot.


----------



## Lortastic (Jun 4, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Every series has asspulls (Shounens anyways.) Doesn't make them bad, however most asspulls are explained later on.
> 
> Good asspulls is like G2 Luffy. Asspull out the ass, but when it was explained, we understood it better. However when the chapter appeared everyone loved it. Because it worked well, and good. Hell Yuusuke's ass pull in YYH was good. Goku's (don't really consider it an asspull) was good. Asspulls in Shounen can be amazing.
> 
> ...



To be fair, the manga is on hiatus and it's possible it will get an explanation once the series resumes its weekly publishing. If there is NO explanation whatsoever, then yes, a complete asspull.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 4, 2013)

Toriko said:


> It's good, but its nowhere near being a masterpiece.



Oh no its close, its very close.


Toriko said:


> Toriko is better.




I fuck with Toriko but it is nowhere near HxH's level.





Ryuksgelus said:


> *Gon's transformation was definitely an asspull. *I don't understand how anybody can say it wasn't. Just because it was similar to what Kurapica did for the troupe doesn't make it any less random. Gon wanted to get stronger to kill someone and it just happened.
> 
> I am confused on how anything regarding Alluka can be considered an asspull. Such a broken power coming out of nowhere somewhat is but Killua getting around a restriction? How is that an asspull when we were just learning everything about her/him?
> 
> ...



No it wasn't. I don't get y ppl say this. Gon's power up is perfectly explainable thru nen, I don't see what the big deal. Also Alluka is explainable thru nen as well. It even makes sense that if u ask Alluka to do something good for another person its easier than doing something evil or selfish which requires all that extra stuff. HxH doesn't have any asspulls, come on now.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 4, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Every series has asspulls (Shounens anyways.) Doesn't make them bad, however most asspulls are explained later on.
> 
> Good asspulls is like G2 Luffy. Asspull out the ass, but when it was explained, we understood it better. However when the chapter appeared everyone loved it. Because it worked well, and good. Hell Yuusuke's ass pull in YYH was good. Goku's (don't really consider it an asspull) was good. Asspulls in Shounen can be amazing.
> 
> ...



You seem to be implying that Gon's Nen Contract was an asspull.

Jesus Christ, how can people lack reading comprehension in this fanbase? With a series like HxH, having good reading comprehension is probably the most important thing.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 5, 2013)

hehey said:


> That limiter needle thing seemed like an asspul to me because of how that whole plot line in the chimera ant arc about Killua being too cautious and always running away and giving up whenever victory wasn't certain (or the odds weren't in his favor) seemed to come completely out of nowhere. Its like after they left Kaito behind Killua was all of a sudden a cowardly character that whole shit when he was fighting Rammut (the rabbit bird dude) and was debating in his head about running away and leaving Gon or not was ridiculous. Togashi must have just made that shit up on the spot for dramas sake.


of course it's an asspull, even though it was subtly introduced hundreds of chapters beforehand, and then introduced AGAIN so that people who paid attention would get what's happening.

people should stop branding things they don't understand as an asspull.

example


Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Mereum healing up no problem just cause he got some nutrients from the  two royal guards is bull shit(ass pull), and its oh so convient that  both of them could turn there body's into liquid to feed him in the  first place.


pouf can turn to thousands of tiny particles, we know this beforehand, where's the asspull? stop talking out of your ass

yupi is a shapeshifter, heck he can sprout extra arms and fucking wings. why is turning into a liquid substance so outlandish and farfetched to you? it's because you want to play mango connoisseur. stop branding things an asspull just because you THINK ( even though i doubt there was any thought process involved) it's an asspull.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 5, 2013)

it's an asspull if you cosider that the aftermath of Gon doing that gave us an entire arc (and a good one), and that arc gave us a really haxed character.

All in all, you can forgive Togashi for the asspull if he can solve the shit and write stuff like the last 2 arcs.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Shozan said:


> it's an asspull if you cosider that the aftermath of Gon doing that gave us an entire arc (and a good one), and that arc gave us a really haxed character.
> 
> All in all, you can forgive Togashi for the asspull if he can solve the shit and write stuff like the last 2 arcs.



A guy sold me a gun in a gunshop, and I went to my house and killed myself. Did that guy murder me? 

Just because Gon partook in a Nen Contract, which is something that is a already established thing in the series, does not turn it into an asspull, simply because of the way Togashi healed him. Gon's Nen Contract, and Killua being able to bypass Alluka's restrictions are two completely separate things so it would be nice if you guys would stop saying that Gon-San is an asspull because it just makes you look foolish.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 5, 2013)

and that contract was "give me all the power that i will 'potentialy' have in the next 20 years now", right?

Just as Kurapika made one to fuck up the GR. Yes, we knew about that since the third arc, but after what Gon did this stuff have no bounds. For all we know that same shit could be the reason alluka have his powers. If that's not hax i don't know what is.

How did Gon knew that having the power from 15 - 20 years in the moment will be enough to fuck Pitou?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Shozan said:


> and that contract was "give me all the power that i will 'potentialy' have in the next 20 years now", right?
> 
> Just as Kurapika made one to fuck up the GR. Yes, we knew about that since the third arc, but after what Gon did this stuff have no bounds. For all we know that same shit could be the reason alluka have his powers. If that's not hax i don't know what is.
> 
> How did Gon knew that having the power from 15 - 20 years in the moment will be enough to fuck Pitou?



What the fuck are you getting at?
Gon partaking in the Nen Contract cost him his entire body and almost his life.

And Gon didn't know that having that power would be enough to kill Pitou, I don't see why that matters though as Gon was completely mind broken at that point and was willing to do anything to kill Pitou.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *What the fuck are you getting at?
> Gon partaking in the Nen Contract cost him his entire body and almost his life.*



Thus Alluka



Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> *And Gon didn't know that having that power would be enough to kill Pitou, I don't see why that matters though as Gon was completely mind broken at that point and was willing to do anything to kill Pitou.*



and that was plot protection.

Don't get me wrong, for me it was an asspull if we see it as a whole, with aftermath. You can have your opinion and i respect that. That being an asspull for me doesn't lower the respect and love i have for the story that Togashi is writing. HxH is my favorite manga of all time (as of now).


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Thus Alluka
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you clearly have no idea what the term asspull means. Please stop embarrassing yourself buddy.

Killua being able to bypass Alluka's restrictions, do not change the fact that Gon's NEN CONTRACT is something that had already been well established in  canon.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 5, 2013)

I know about the contract. Give me some restrictions about the contract... for what i have seen this can go from "I want to be tall" to "Let me fast forward time".


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Shozan said:


> I know about the contract. Give me some restrictions about the contract... for what i have seen this can go from "I want to be tall" to "Let me fast forward time".



A Nen Contract can basically be anything, but the grander the contract, the higher the price you have to pay.
I'm convinced you haven't even read the series if you can't even remember that.


----------



## Shozan (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck... i know about the restrictions...

Kurapika will die if he uses the other 4 fingers of his chain against someone who isn't part of the GR (something like that). I know about Gon and the gross state he was in before Alluka.

Anyway, if i'm a stupid and haven't read or can't comprehend the series for you, fine. Have it your way.

You can't see my point or think is stupid or isn't valid. Cool, i'm going to stop 'discussing' this with you.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Shozan said:


> fuck... i know about the restrictions...
> 
> Kurapika will die if he uses the other 4 fingers of his chain against someone who isn't part of the GR (something like that). I know about Gon and the gross state he was in before Alluka.
> 
> ...



Aight, and I'll enjoy being superior than you. Hope one day you can reread the series and see how wrong you were.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2013)

Well I'm just here to say again that the Killua limiter is not an asspull, it had foreshadowing as far back as the hunter exams.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Well I'm just here to say again that the Killua limiter is not an asspull, it had foreshadowing as far back as the hunter exams.



Same with Gon-San and Alluka.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jun 5, 2013)

tupadre97 said:


> No it wasn't. *I don't get y ppl say this. Gon's power up is perfectly explainable thru nen, *I don't see what the big deal. Also Alluka is explainable thru nen as well. It even makes sense that if u ask Alluka to do something good for another person its easier than doing something evil or selfish which requires all that extra stuff. HxH doesn't have any asspulls, come on now.



Just because you can in hindsight create your own feasible explanation for what happened does not suddenly make it not an asspull. 

We get the logic of what happened to Gon. Doesn't mean that previously established logic wasn't stretched beyond belief.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Please enlighten me on where he made this promise, I'd like a source buddy because I'm 99.9% sure you are just pulling this out of your ass.



Good thing i'm not then.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryuksgelus said:


> Just because you can in hindsight create your own feasible explanation for what happened does not suddenly make it not an asspull.
> 
> We get the logic of what happened to Gon. Doesn't mean that previously established logic wasn't stretched beyond belief.



How is it an asspull exactly?

Its not out of nowhere in context of the arc. It fits with the logic we were given.


This wasn't really stretching anything. We know conviction and sacrifice is what really matters with restrictions and nen. This was Gon giving everything up for a short moment of power. Its not like we have other similar cases to compare with.


What doesn't make sense is Alluka.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> Good thing i'm not then.



Well how about you prove that by giving me a source then kid.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> What doesn't make sense is Alluka.



STOP SAYING THIS!
ALL IT DOES IS CONVINCE STUPID PEOPLE WHO DON'T HAVE READING COMPREHENSION TO BELIEVE THAT ALLUKA HIMSELF IS AN ASSPULL WHICH ISN'T THE CASE.
Alluka himself is not an asspull as he had been foreshadowed in the Zoldyck Rescure arc, his abilities are not an asspull either seeing how they fit in the guidelines of being a Nen specialist. The thing that doesn't make sense is how Killua was able to bypass Alluka's restrictions. Please say that rather than just saying Alluka. We don't want to give the plebeians any fuel because they might use that to delude other plebeians.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Looking through the last thread and I find it a bit depressing how last year most of us were absolutely convinced the manga would return in December or January because of how Togashi usually returns after volume releases... ;_;


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Well how about you prove that by giving me a source then kid.






> Yoshihiro Togashi the man behind the Hunter x Hunter manga has revealed the interesting and self-mocking news in his Weekly Shonen Jump author notes, that this is the longest consecutive serialisation of Hunter x Hunter without taking a hiatus of any sort.
> 
> Togashi is known to take breaks from his manga at times throughout the series run and in his author?s note write up he even mocked his self for that problem. The current run has been going for 21 chapters, which is ?apparently? an accomplishment for Togashi.
> 
> *It is worth noting that a few weeks back Togashi mentioned that with the launch of the anime series he feels that he can not afford to go on hiatus for fear that the anime would catch up with the manga. So it is safe to say, Togashi is sticking with this for the long haul.*


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


>



Where is the promise? Hell, where did it even say he wouldn't go on hiatus again. All it said was that he was afraid to go on hiatus. No promise and not even a guarantee he wouldn't have to go back on hiatus.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 5, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Toriko is better.





Toriko said:


> Prove me wrong. Objectively speaking.





Toriko said:


> HAAHAHAHAAHAHA





Toriko said:


> Adult Gon. Meruem surviving. Alluka in general. Killua's limiter thing.





Toriko said:


> Blah blah blah.





Toriko said:


> Fanboy? Fanboy.





Dude, you can't just enter here and state a completelly different opinion from most around here as fact and ask us to try to contradict it, yet you barelly offer any insight on your oun opinion. That's just asking for trouble.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 5, 2013)

godzillafan430 said:


> According to Togashi himself we have atleast two story arcs left. So yeah either the manga is going to be a rushed ending or the anime will end prematurely again, either way he is too lazy to keep* his promise about not letting the new anime catch-up*.





godzillafan430 said:


> He promised *the new anime wouldn't catch-up to the manga*, that's obviously going to happen.....there's really nothing left to enlighten you about was it not self-explanatory already? Did I really need to go into more detail?





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Please enlighten me on where he made this promise, I'd like a source buddy because I'm 99.9% sure you are just pulling this out of your ass.





Bobop said:


> Togashi mentioned that with the launch of the anime series he feels that *he can not afford to go on hiatus for fear that the anime would catch up with the manga.*





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Where is the promise? Hell, where did it even say he wouldn't go on hiatus again. All it said was that he was afraid to go on hiatus. *No promise and not even a guarantee he wouldn't have to go back on hiatus.*



What the fuck are you talking about ?
We were speaking about the anime not catching up, and you speaks about hiatuses.
No one safe in his mind would believe that Togashi wouldn't go on hiatus again.
But please tell me, how the anime won't catch up. This article was the main reason people thought that for now on hiatuses wouldn't be too long.
Lol, already 15 months.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


> What the fuck are you talking about ?
> We were speaking about the anime not catching up, and you speaks about hiatuses.
> No one safe in his mind would believe that Togashi wouldn't go on hiatus again.
> But please tell me, how the anime won't catch up. This article was the main reason people thought that for now on hiatuses wouldn't be too long.
> Lol, already 15 months.



Do you lack reading comprehension? Not letting the anime catch up means not going on hiatus.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Do you lack reading comprehension? Not letting the anime catch up means not going on hiatus.



Lol, you're the one lacking leading comprehension.
Why do you make this shortcut ?
Not letting the anime catches up means not letting catches up.
By not taking hiatuses anymore, or since the anime had so much manga material to adapt in its beginning, reduce and standardize the lenghts of your hiatuses (like 3 or 4 months break every year).

Madhouse would know how to react for not taking up to the manga.
But as it is now, there is nothing they can do.
After they catches up next year, we'll have to wait another 10 years before having new material worth of adapting.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


> Lol, you're the one lacking leading comprehension.
> Why do you make this shortcut ?
> Not letting the anime catches up means not letting catches up.
> By not taking hiatuses anymore, or since the anime had so much manga material to adapt in its beginning, reduce and standardize the lenghts of your hiatuses (like 3 or 4 months break every year).
> ...



But TOGASHI NEVER MADE A PROMISE NOT TO LET THE ANIME CATCH UP! THAT IS WHERE YOU ARE WRONG KIDDO.


----------



## Melodie (Jun 5, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> But TOGASHI NEVER MADE A PROMISE NOT TO LET THE ANIME CATCH UP! THAT IS WHERE YOU ARE WRONG KIDDO.



Again 


> Togashi mentioned… that he can not afford to go on hiatus for fear that the anime would catch up with the manga.


How is this it not a promise ? 
Well whatever. You're trying to make it sound like Togashi is some sort of guy who always keeps his words when he clearly not.

Volume 1 cover :


Note's traduction :


> "I'll work hard to crank out dozens of volumes. I promise not to complain. *I won't run away.* I won't lose it. I think. Maybe."


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


> Again
> 
> How is this it not a promise ?
> Well whatever. You're trying to make it sound like Togashi is some sort of guy who always keeps his words when he clearly not.
> ...




Do you not know the meaning of the word promise? Him being scared of the anime catching up is not a promise. Not to mention he did not use the word promise anywhere. Do you not realize how fucking ridiculous you sound? Sometimes I honestly feel like me, SAF, Futurefrog, and Noonealive are the only sane people in this fucking fanbase.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


>



So you are just going to pull a Toriko and dodge the situation when you realize you can't win?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 5, 2013)

Hiatus x Hiatus fangirls are funny


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol, you called me an "idiot" just because for me, when someone say "I can't afford to…", it's a promise. Like if someone has to say the exact word "I promise" to make one.

Ok, that's it. We won't be able to understand each other. Why would i try to defend my point of view, if there is just insult coming from the other side.

Yeah, i can't win, and i don't care.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


> Lol, you called me an "idiot" just because for me, when someone say "I can't afford to?", it's a promise. Like if someone has to say the exact word "I promise" to make one.
> 
> Ok, that's it. We won't be able to understand each other. Why would i try to defend my point of view, if there is just insult coming from the other side.
> 
> Yeah, i can't win, and i don't care.



You can't just change the meaning of a word just because you want it to mean something different. Words don't work that way.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> You seem to be implying that Gon's Nen Contract was an asspull.
> 
> Jesus Christ, how can people lack reading comprehension in this fanbase? With a series like HxH, having good reading comprehension is probably the most important thing.



It was a major asspull since it happened out of no were and randomly. 

What makes asspulls in a series like HxH even worse is the fact that the show isn't based on powerlevels, but how much smarter you are than the opponent.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 5, 2013)

Eminem said:


> It was a major asspull since it happened out of no were and randomly.



It wasn't out of nowhere.

It wasn't random, such a scenario was bound to happen from the moment we saw what Pitou had done with Kaito.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 5, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Well I'm just here to say again that the Killua limiter is not an asspull, it had foreshadowing as far back as the hunter exams.



Yeah idk where ppl got the idea this was an asspull. Illumi did that just to control/protect his little brother. How is that so unbelievable?





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Same with Gon-San and Alluka.



Yeah really.





Ryuksgelus said:


> Just because you can in hindsight create your own feasible explanation for what happened does not suddenly make it not an asspull.
> 
> We get the logic of what happened to Gon. Doesn't mean that previously established logic wasn't stretched beyond belief.



I'm sorry but what logic was stretched beyond belief. I don't get what ur trying to say here there was no asspull involved here at all.





Stilzkin said:


> How is it an asspull exactly?
> 
> Its not out of nowhere in context of the arc. It fits with the logic we were given.
> 
> ...



No I think Alluka does make sense bcuz it makes sense for ppl who want selfish or evil desires from her will have a harder time and more ppl will die rather than someone that has a good and selfless wish like the one Killua had to save Gon. Its really poetic and deep when u think about it.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> STOP SAYING THIS!
> ALL IT DOES IS CONVINCE STUPID PEOPLE WHO DON'T HAVE READING COMPREHENSION TO BELIEVE THAT ALLUKA HIMSELF IS AN ASSPULL WHICH ISN'T THE CASE.
> Alluka himself is not an asspull as he had been foreshadowed in the Zoldyck Rescure arc, his abilities are not an asspull either seeing how they fit in the guidelines of being a Nen specialist. *The thing that doesn't make sense is how Killua was able to bypass Alluka's restrictions.* Please say that rather than just saying Alluka. We don't want to give the plebeians any fuel because they might use that to delude other plebeians.



Refer to my post above. Also seeing how Alluka is a specialist it still makes sense that she has a whole bunch of restrictions that do unpredictable things. Really the only thing that could be considered an asspull is the entire specialist category as a whole since it is pretty much unlimited and can do anything the other 5 categories cannot. And even then its still balanced bcuz of restrictions so u can't really call anything an asspull or say things don't make sense.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

Stilzkin said:


> It wasn't out of nowhere.
> 
> It wasn't random, such a scenario was bound to happen from the moment we saw what Pitou had done with Kaito.



We knew Gon was going to beat Pitou. 

We didn't know he was going to pull as asspull.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eminem said:


> We knew Gon was going to beat Pitou.
> 
> We didn't know he was going to pull as asspull.



It wasn't an asspull... If it was an asspull then that means it came out of nowhere with no explanation. Yet we knew it was happening and going to happen and we have an easy explanation for it. So how is it an asspull again?


----------



## God Movement (Jun 5, 2013)

One Piece is out

**


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

I must have missed something, but post a scan where Gon made the contract before he went into adult form.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

One Piece was good this week.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 5, 2013)

Eminem said:


> We knew Gon was going to beat Pitou.
> 
> We didn't know he was going to pull as asspull.



No, we knew he was going to act dramatically and that he wouldn't be able to use normal methods to win.

The transformation works with the system given.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait so it isn't an asspull because we knew he was going to pull a random ass powerup out of his ass?

A predetermined asspull.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jun 5, 2013)

Wait when were we given clues that Gon was going to transform and gain amazing power?  Only thing we knew is that he really wanted to fuck Pitou up at any cost even hurting a little girl. 

That doesn't automatically tell us he would use nen to tap into all of his potential at a moments notice.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Do you not know the meaning of the word promise? Him being scared of the anime catching up is not a promise. Not to mention he did not use the word promise anywhere. Do you not realize how fucking ridiculous you sound? *Sometimes I honestly feel like me, SAF, Futurefrog, and Noonealive are the only sane people in this fucking fanbase*.



I'm not in there because i defend Naruto Part I


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> I'm not in there because i defend Naruto Part I



Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2013)

God Movement said:


> One Piece is out
> 
> **



Don't rub it in our faces!!!!  I wonder if Togashi will even return before 2014?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 5, 2013)

HxH isn't the greatest manga of all time. 
Would any of you guys rate HxH?


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Pretty much, yeah.



It was still pretty good  it only got bad in Part II

Changing subject what arc are you guys more anxious to see resolved? I'm sincerelly more interested in Meteor City because of Gyro and the end of Kurapika's vengeance than the Dark World


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

MegaultraHay said:


> HxH isn't the greatest manga of all time.
> Would any of you guys rate HxH?



Yes it is.
And the only manga at the same level as it is Oyasumi Punpun.


----------



## Danchou (Jun 5, 2013)

Bobop said:


>


Who is he kidding? The anime is going to catch up with the manga. It's not going to take that long either. I'm not buying what he's selling.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2013)

They'll probably do a Gyro filler arc at this rate. Its sad really that Togashi has no work ethic.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 5, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> They'll probably do a Gyro filler arc at this rate. Its sad really that Togashi has no work ethic.



No. 
They are just going to end after chapter 339 and give it a "To Be Continued Slide".


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 5, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> No.
> They are just going to end after chapter 339 and give it a "To Be Continued Slide".



Well none of the Madhouse anime I've watched have done any filler arcs so you're probably right but I wouldn't be surprised if they did do one just because every other studio does for their ongoing shonen anime and if HXH is making them quite a bit of money they'll want to milk it some more.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 6, 2013)

born of fear
FUCK YES MOTHER FUCKER!
Volumes 5,8,9,14, and 18 are now back in print!


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 6, 2013)

Eminem said:


> I must have missed something, but post a scan where Gon made the contract before he went into adult form.



We didn't see him saying it but he obviously did it. How else could he have turned into an adult?





Eminem said:


> Wait so it isn't an asspull because we knew he was going to pull a random ass powerup out of his ass?
> 
> A predetermined asspull.



 U don't understand what an asspull is.





Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> No.
> They are just going to end after chapter 339 and give it a "To Be Continued Slide".



They better do this and not some gay ass filler... or else


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 6, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> STOP SAYING THIS!
> ALL IT DOES IS CONVINCE STUPID PEOPLE WHO DON'T HAVE READING COMPREHENSION TO BELIEVE THAT ALLUKA HIMSELF IS AN ASSPULL WHICH ISN'T THE CASE.
> Alluka himself is not an asspull as he had been foreshadowed in the Zoldyck Rescure arc, *his abilities are not an asspull either seeing how they fit in the guidelines of being a Nen specialist. *The thing that doesn't make sense is how Killua was able to bypass Alluka's restrictions. Please say that rather than just saying Alluka. We don't want to give the plebeians any fuel because they might use that to delude other plebeians.



Being able to heal practically anything(Gon is about as bad a condition your going to get in besides outright death), and kill people who have no connection to you from long distance, both of those things while having no major training in developing his abilities or nen for that matter aka Alluka is not no Netero and no major side effects to himself, and its not a ass pull that was pulled from the deepest level of togashis ass. 

Sure buddy 

Even Kurapika with his overpowered self has some pretty severe drawbacks he can die if he uses his chains wrong, and his emperor time uses a lot of stamina, but no Alluka is all fine healing, killing, and reality warping no problem.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 6, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Being able to heal practically anything(Gon is about as bad a condition your going to get in besides outright death), and kill people who have no connection to you from long distance, both of those things while having no major training in developing his abilities or nen for that matter aka Alluka is not no Netero and no major side effects to himself, and its not a ass pull that was pulled from the deepest level of togashis ass.
> 
> Sure buddy
> 
> Even Kurapika with his overpowered self has some pretty severe drawbacks he can die if he uses his chains wrong, and his emperor time uses a lot of stamina, but no Alluka is all fine healing, killing, and reality warping no problem.



Uhm.
1. Alluka can not grant wishes for himself
2. Alluka has certain restrictions to use his ability for other people.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 6, 2013)

it's been a while since I post in here
aluka's ability might not asspull

but her introduction is as aspull as tsunade.

we never heard any of her story before, just a photo silhouette
then a certain condition and she was introduced.

it's fine for me, i love her design and cuteness. i have no complain about alluka, even if she turn out to be a real boy


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 6, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Uhm.
> 1. Alluka can not grant wishes for himself
> 2. Alluka has certain restrictions to use his ability for other people.



1. So what?

2. So what


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 6, 2013)

wibisana said:


> but her introduction is as aspull
> we never heard any of her story before, just a photo silhouette


W-W-W-What?
>Her introduction is an asspull
>Even though she was foreshadowed earlier


----------



## wibisana (Jun 6, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> W-W-W-What?
> >Her introduction is an asspull
> >Even though she was foreshadowed earlier



the foreshadowing is widely opened. no name, ability, etc, just existence
and the situation need magical savior, then Togashi introduced her. 

I call it asspull.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 6, 2013)

wibisana said:


> the foreshadowing is widely opened. no name, ability, etc, just existence
> and the situation need magical savior, then Togashi introduced her.
> 
> I call it asspull.



I'm done.
It's clear that nobody on this forum except for a select few know what the term an asspull even means.
Any other responses will just be hysterically laughed at and pitied.


----------



## Fujita (Jun 6, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Being able to heal practically anything(Gon is about as bad a condition your going to get in besides outright death), and kill people who have no connection to you from long distance, both of those things while having no major training in developing his abilities or nen for that matter aka Alluka is not no Netero and no major side effects to himself, and its not a ass pull that was pulled from the deepest level of togashis ass.
> 
> Sure buddy
> 
> Even Kurapika with his overpowered self has some pretty severe drawbacks he can die if he uses his chains wrong, and his emperor time uses a lot of stamina, but no Alluka is all fine healing, killing, and reality warping no problem.



Those conditions on Kurapika's chains? The "severe drawbacks" that you mention?

Alluka has those too.

Her ability is powered via equivalent exchange. The bigger the demand, the bigger the demands from her required as reparations. People dying if they don't fulfill those demands sets the balance straight or what have you. Which isn't entirely outlandish, given that Kurapika can amp his Nen with his life as collateral. And no, arbitrarily deciding that Nen conditions have to affect the user themselves in order to work isn't much of an argument. There are clear conditions, ones that are fairly stringent at that (ignoring the whole Killua fiasco). And the way they work is perfect for a genie-type ability, really.  

There's more to Nen than "Okay guys, I'm going to show you your auras now"

Hell, people who just happen to be very very talented can awaken Nen abilities related to their specific field, like Komugi.

Just because the ability is not conventional Nen usage doesn't make it an asspull.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 6, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Being able to heal practically anything(Gon is about as bad a condition your going to get in besides outright death), and kill people who have no connection to you from long distance, both of those things while having no major training in developing his abilities or nen for that matter aka Alluka is not no Netero and no major side effects to himself, and its not a ass pull that was pulled from the deepest level of togashis ass.
> 
> Sure buddy
> 
> Even Kurapika with his overpowered self has some pretty severe drawbacks he can die if he uses his chains wrong, and his emperor time uses a lot of stamina, *but no Alluka is all fine healing, killing, and reality warping no problem.*



*Specialist*. And even then she has restrictions, she's not as bad as u are making her out to be.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 7, 2013)

Fujita said:


> Those conditions on Kurapika's chains? The "severe drawbacks" that you mention?
> 
> Alluka has those too.
> 
> ...


It has already been shown you can use allukas ability without sacrificing anything.

In addition why the flying fuck are people posting in this thread when there is no new chapter. Your not even javing good discussions just rehashing tje same old shit because there is not and wont be a new chapter anytime soon.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> It has already been shown you can use allukas ability without sacrificing anything.



Except that's not true.
All we know is that it APPEARS that ONLY KILLUA HIMSELF was able to bypass Alluka's restrictions. And seeing how the manga went back on hiatus shortly after that happened we honestly don't know if there truly was no toll for Killua. So don't start spouting shit like that as if it's an objective fact when it isn't.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 7, 2013)

Wait we never see Gon make the nen contract, but you are using a fan theory? 

Concessions accepted from everyone in this thread. You guys know fan theories don't fly as proof.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Wait we never see Gon make the nen contract, but you are using a fan theory?
> 
> Concessions accepted from everyone in this thread. You guys know fan theories don't fly as proof.



Uhm... Once again, do you lack reading comprehension? It was pretty much explicitly implied that Gon turned into Gon-San through a Nen contact.









And even if it didn't explicitly imply it we would still have Kurapika's Nen Contract to connect it to.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 7, 2013)

Not to mention, an interesting thing with these two pages




Says that if you break your pledge you might lose your Nen and that Gon doing this might render him to never be able to use Nen again.
Seeing how Alluka healed Gon, it's highly possible that, that can be considered going back on his pledge. And seeing how we haven't seen him use Nen since he was healed I think it's possible Gon might have lost (at least temporarily) the use of his Nen. I mean, we just see that Gon has had his body healed and turned back to normal, nothing about his Nen though. 
Plus I think some very fascinating plotlines could get brought up if Gon was in the Dark Continent without the ability to use his Nen.

Also what would be fasinating is if the only way to get his Nen back would be to go through a powerful Nen Exorcist, and since they are on the Dark Continent he has to with Abengane who is now aligned with the Ryodan (which has already been confirmed) which would make an interesting moral dilemma.


----------



## Stilzkin (Jun 7, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Wait we never see Gon make the nen contract, but you are using a fan theory?
> 
> Concessions accepted from everyone in this thread. You guys know fan theories don't fly as proof.



You are just being stubborn, and a bad reader, if you can't see that's the case.

There is no possible argument to be had against it.


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2013)

Gon obviously used ES pills. 

Having made a Nen-contract is out of the realm of possiblity guys 

How's the anime coming along, btw? Any filler?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Gon obviously used ES pills.
> 
> Having made a Nen-contract is out of the realm of possiblity guys
> 
> How's the anime coming along, btw? Any filler?



The anime is coming along great.
And there is a bit of filler, but it's commonly agreed to be very good and helps with building on the atmosphere of the Ant arc.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, the anime's filler is pretty good for the most part.

I'm expecting a good bit of it too, in the Chimera ant arc.


----------



## Yoburi (Jun 8, 2013)

Filler is good? This shit can ruin the anime if poorly made.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Filler is good? This shit can ruin the anime if poorly made.



Pretty sure we just said that yes, it is good.


----------



## Rob (Jun 8, 2013)

Well that's good to hear. 

I won't be watching HxH until they are done with the Ant Arc. 

When that point comes, I'll rewatch it all. 

Hopefully Fagashi will have written something by then.


----------



## Arkeus (Jun 8, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Filler is good? This shit can ruin the anime if poorly made.



So far the filler stays in the 'adding explanatory scenes between scenes' stuff, so it sorta fits in, at least as long as you don't know the manga by heart.

There has been no 'extra' stuff.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 8, 2013)

Gyro's backstory scene was really well done in the anime, on a related note.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, the anime nailed the flashback.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 8, 2013)

Toriko said:


> Gyro's backstory scene was really well done in the anime, on a related note.



Incredibly well done.
Probably one of my favorite moments I've ever seen in an anime.

Also topped by a massive degree what I considered the best part on the 2011 anime which was Uvo's Requiem.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 8, 2013)

@doflamingo



> 1. So what?


-Having infinite power
-Having zero power over it
Not to mention all the rules that come with it,... wait are you talking about the wish grant or the command that's exclusive to killua?
The first is defo. not an asspull, the second one seems like an asspull but it had like 5 chapters so we can't say, and I'm pretty sure it said that the price is converted from any person to the commander himself (killua), so we'll have to look out for that.

As for Gon's transformation, it speaks for itself, Gon himself could not and did not beat Pitou, the manga openly acknowledged that Gon would need ten years to get to his level, and he used his enhancement and other potential to get there. No manga had ever done that.


----------



## Wilykat (Jun 8, 2013)

Filler only makes up small part of HxH so far. It's nowhere like 50+ episodes of pure filler that plagues Naruto.


----------



## Fujita (Jun 9, 2013)

x5exotic said:


> As for Gon's transformation, it speaks for itself, Gon himself could not and did not beat Pitou, the manga openly acknowledged that Gon would need ten years to get to his level, and he used his enhancement and other potential to get there. No manga had ever done that.



Gaining a powerup via some risky method that comes at the cost of sanity, health, or the like is hardly a novel concept in manga. The specific way Gon does it is a bit different, and I like that it fits perfectly into the pre-established Nen system (and isn't just some random crud Togashi decided to snag from where the sun doesn't shine), but it's not innovative enough to deserve "No manga had ever done that"

Props to Togashi for actually following through with the risk and having the guy turn into a shriveled mess, though. Even if it didn't stick.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2013)

Anybody got a link to the databook stats? The translated ones from awhile back (if there's newer ones that are translated, that'd be even better).


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 9, 2013)

There are no translated databooks, shit's been out for 9 years and no one translated them.

@Fujita, so what other mangaka did that concept?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2013)

I distinctly remember seeing HxH stats that were translated awhile back. The ranks were out of ~40 IIRC. Netero had ~36, RG ~35, etc.


----------



## x5exotic (Jun 9, 2013)

Just stats, barely needed any trans
the details are still in japanese though,


----------



## Infinite Xero (Jun 9, 2013)

Blunt said:


> I distinctly remember seeing HxH stats that were translated awhile back. The ranks were out of ~40 IIRC. Netero had ~36, RG ~35, etc.



I think Netero was a perfect 40, the RG were 37 or 36, and then Biscuit was 36 or 35.


----------



## TiGel2. (Jun 10, 2013)

the fuck is going on with hxh, i wish dude would just cancel it so we could get some closure.


----------



## Rolands (Jun 10, 2013)

This has been on my mind for a while now...I wonder who the guy in the middle of the bottom panel is: the one wearing armor. There's gotta be an interesting story there...


----------



## Rob (Jun 14, 2013)

I wonder if Togashi even knows what HxH is...


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 14, 2013)

Jesus fucking christ, is this your guys's first hiatus or something? Just deal with it. He always comes back sooner or later.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 14, 2013)

lol the first one is always the most painful people should be happy this hiatus came after the election arc ended.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 14, 2013)

Narutossss said:


> people should be happy this hiatus came after the election arc ended.



Exactly. This hiatus has easily been the easiest to deal with because we didn't get stopped right in the middle of a fucking arc. I mean, it's still upsetting that it's still on hiatus, but after a while you just get used to it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 14, 2013)

I wonder, seeing how the Election arc ended right around the beginning of the 2011 anime, I wonder how much more activity this thread will have when the manga comes back due to how many fans the 2011 anime has gotten us.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2013)

Probably a truckload, btw Nensense did that girl do anymore color pages of old HXH chapters on facebook?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 14, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Probably a truckload, btw Nensense did that girl do anymore color pages of old HXH chapters on facebook?



Not that I've seen recently. She (Gon's voice actress) always posts that stuff on her Facebook along with a bunch of other really cool HxH related stuff.


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 14, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Not that I've seen recently. She (Gon's voice actress) always posts that stuff on her Facebook along with a bunch of other really cool HxH related stuff.



Ah okay, I forgot she posted the box set artwork. Too bad it looks like she stopped coloring chapters.


----------



## Meridian (Jun 14, 2013)

It's done when it's done.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

So, as most of us know, HxH can't rejoin the magazine unless it takes another series place. Now usually I don't post stuff like this because series end all the time in Jump but I think there might be a chance of HxH returning in the next few weeks. Why?
1. If this hiatus goes on for a few more months it will end up being the longest hiatus yet, I know I have my theory that I'm still standing on that Togashi will return when the anime ends after chapter 339, but still... I hope he wouldn't want to surpass his longest hiatus.
2. Both Sket Dance, Koisuru Edison, and Cross Manage are ending in a few weeks. Now as I said earlier, new series end in Jump all of the time, but usually a group of cancellations/endings don't happen so close together. While two new series have been (rumored to be) confirmed, there still is the inevitable fact that Edison will be cancelled shortly after Sket Dance and Cross Manage. And seeing how they've already added 5 new series this year, I'd think they would maybe bring back HxH seeing how there would be space open in the magazine for it. 

Again, just hopeful speculation, but yeah, I'm going to hope.


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 














Thanks to xScar & Netero from MH for all those pics.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 15, 2013)

Holy shit, thanks for posting those. Not quite sure how I feel about them (prefer the uncolored versions) but they are still cool.


----------



## Finvarra (Jun 17, 2013)

Random question, how do you all think Biscult measures up againts the ants? If she had gone on the ANT hunt would she have been usefull etc.


----------



## Yonk (Jun 18, 2013)

Finvarra said:


> Random question, how do you all think Biscult measures up againts the ants? If she had gone on the ANT hunt would she have been usefull etc.



It's extremely tough to say; we've never seen her true power. She was at least strong enough to wipe the floor with Killua early in the Ant arc (but then again, this was while he still had Illumi's needle in his brain, so he was focused only on defense) which is a big plus, but her nen ability is support-only, which is a big minus. Seeing how nobody was able to touch the RGs without a powerful offensive nen ability, I'm not sure she could have managed on brute strength alone. 

But then, we just don't know. On age/experience alone, however, it would seem to indicate that she is on the level of Ging/Zodiacs... What's would be odd is that she wasn't a part of the ant invasion team, if she is that strong, but there might not have been any room in the plot for her. None of the zodiacs went, either, which is equally odd.

Something I never understood about the whole invasion thing: So the basic concept was for everyone to distract the RGs while Netero fought the King; it didn't matter if the others beat the RGs or even died, so long as the King was alone long enough to be defeated. The abilities of the team members were focused toward this goal. Morel could contain Pufu with his impenetrable Smoky Jail ? that's perfect. Knuckle could seal Yupi into zetsu state with Hakoware, while Shoot distracted him by attacking ? also perfect. So, my question is, what the heck were Killua and Gon supposed to do with Pitou? Did anyone there actually think they had the slightest chance to beat him, or even distract him for ten seconds before being beheaded? It seems an odd choice to have two fighters whose nen is offense/defense, instead of having someone else whose ability has a sealing effect. Perhaps Knov was supposed to factor in this, before he had his breakdown? It makes more sense to have him seal Pitou into one of his nen rooms and have Gon/Killua fight him there, than the alternative. It's interesting to ponder. 


~ Yonk


----------



## Selva (Jun 18, 2013)

Those colored pages look gorgeous. Really thanks for sharing pek


----------



## Toriko (Jun 18, 2013)

The art actually looks good colored.

I'd buy those.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 18, 2013)

I guess if someone felt like it they could scanslate them.


----------



## sadino (Jun 18, 2013)

Yonk said:


> It's extremely tough to say; we've never seen her true power. She was at least strong enough to wipe the floor with Killua early in the Ant arc (but then again, this was while he still had Illumi's needle in his brain, so he was focused only on defense) which is a big plus, but her nen ability is support-only, which is a big minus. Seeing how nobody was able to touch the RGs without a powerful offensive nen ability, I'm not sure she could have managed on brute strength alone.
> 
> But then, we just don't know. On age/experience alone, however, it would seem to indicate that she is on the level of Ging/Zodiacs... What's would be odd is that she wasn't a part of the ant invasion team, if she is that strong, but there might not have been any room in the plot for her. None of the zodiacs went, either, which is equally odd.
> 
> ...



You kinda answered your own question.Their main objective was to deal with the King cause then he would make a new Queen out of some human and restart the process all over again,the anime emphasized it, most people forgot about it thanks to the hiatus fest.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 18, 2013)

Bobop said:


> It's done by Shueisha. Currently, vol 1-30 are all colored.



the entire volumes? or just certain pages?


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, the entire volumes.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Does color pages. :amazed


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 25, 2013)

And actually, they do this for most of the popular manga : One Piece, Jojo, Gintama, etc?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Toriko (Jun 25, 2013)

where are you getting these from?


----------



## SAFFF (Jun 25, 2013)

Daaamn! OP in colors, JOJO IN COLOR?! Where can I order these?!?!? :amazed


----------



## Wilykat (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm posting this here and not in the anime because it'd be major spoiler for those who never read the manga.

The anime is currently near the start of the ant arc, with Gon and  Killua about to fight 2 other hunters.

I was wondering, if any of you would have an idea how far the anime series would continue. Would it stop when Gon gets well and finally meets with Ging? Would it stop when the election fiasco ends? Or would it continue on with Netro's mystery offspring?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Some fans are speculating the anime may have it's own plot after election.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 25, 2013)

Wilykat said:


> I'm posting this here and not in the anime because it'd be major spoiler for those who never read the manga.
> 
> The anime is currently near the start of the ant arc, with Gon and  Killua about to fight 2 other hunters.
> 
> I was wondering, if any of you would have an idea how far the anime series would continue. Would it stop when Gon gets well and finally meets with Ging? Would it stop when the election fiasco ends? Or would it continue on with Netro's mystery offspring?



Very likely will end after Chapter 340 as it would be a for the most part natural feeling end and they could easily end it with a "To Be Continued" slide.



Eminem said:


> Some fans are speculating the anime may have it's own plot after election.



And those fans are fucking stupid.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 25, 2013)

Colored JJBA and One Piece is amazing. :amazed


----------



## Iskandar (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, can't be helped. Japanese fans will always be privileged.


----------



## Toriko (Jun 26, 2013)

Who feels like showing me some Toriko samples from volume 6. I'll rep.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jun 26, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Very likely will end after Chapter 340 as it would be a for the most part natural feeling end and they could easily end it with a "To Be Continued" slide.



That would suck, they should end with chapter 339, it feels like a much better conclusion, while still leaving a door for a future sequel series due to Kurapika's scene and Jairo, ending with 340 isn't even ending with a cliffhanger, it's like ending One Piece after the first appearance of CP9.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 26, 2013)

Powerful Lord said:


> That would suck, they should end with chapter 339, it feels like a much better conclusion, while still leaving a door for a future sequel series due to Kurapika's scene and Jairo, ending with 340 isn't even ending with a cliffhanger, it's like ending One Piece after the first appearance of CP9.



Sorry, I meant to put in 339, it was pretty damn late last night.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 26, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

